# The Official Welcome Thread



## Michael Morris

New to ENWorld?  Introduce yourself! This is the thread for hellos and first posts


----------



## carolina

*Hello*

Thanks for the opportunity. I've never posted because the posting rules tag in the lower left said I did not have posting privileges. Does this mean this has changed?


----------



## Michael Morris

Huh? As a registered user you should be able to post in any forum you can view - though posts to the News Items group will be moderated first. If it's showing that you can't post that's a glitch.  Hmm..


----------



## Spoondoggy

*Hello Everyone*

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself  . I found out about your wonderful website after the Halloween Contest that Dundjinni had. They declared my map the winner of the contest but I think everybody that entered did some incredible maps and it should have been a tie. I am very honored by their decision. Anyway, a member on one of their forums said he posted the contestants maps on your site so I came over to check it out and decided to join.


----------



## Ariakor

Hi everyone!

i enjoy this site for several years, reading the news and following the discussions on the messageboards. i'm in china right now (on a year long stipend to study chinese), but while being here i hope to finally have the oportunity to ost a little here and ther myself.

seeya, Mike!


----------



## carolina

*How about searches?*

I'm really not an experienced message board user ... I just love games and have always found your site newsie and useful. Your mention of glitch begs me to ask: Does this mean I should be able to use the search function too? Whenever I do a search I get a prompt saying I don't have sufficient privileges.


----------



## Angcuru

Anyone can post, but you have to make a certain donation to be able to do searches.


----------



## BOZ

not a bad idea, actually.

hi all, this is my first post*.  i hope to catch up to crothian one day.  




* well, in this thread at least.


----------



## Crothian

BOZ said:
			
		

> i hope to catch up to crothian one day.




Why??


----------



## DarkWizard

Hello, just going through the obligatory greeting post.

I am a prospective author who wastes far too much time online.  Nothing special here.


----------



## dreissena

*Hello from a Newbie*

Hello, My screen name is Dreissena. I'm fairly new to EN World. I just bought NWN a month ago. Friends at work got me hooked. I've been playing on the EN World Path of Ascension module.

The player I'm currenly playing is Dreiss. He's a Paladin/Champion Torn/Rogue. I had to pick a level of Rogue so I could some of the magic devices there. 

See ya on the game


----------



## Gilrand

*Hiya*

I'm a long time player of D&D from way back when.  I'm currently in a group that's been playing for well over 10 years together.


----------



## Epengar

Hello all,

you might be interested in seeing <http://www.tekumel.com>. It's a great old fantasy world.


----------



## BOZ

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why??




i only have 15,000 posts or so left to go!  hey, i'm already 1/3 of the way there!


----------



## Droid101

Wow, look at all the new posters.

I'm going to use this to my advantage.

Go read the last couple of posts in my Story Hour and see if you like it!  This is a demand!    

Story Hour! 

Oh BTW my name is Ash.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## MainMan47

*Hello*

I found this website after searching for the SRD on google, and found out that this was MY place to be. I've been playing DnD for 15 years and still love the game. I'll be posting more, so seeya!


----------



## BOZ

and a fine welcome to all the new posters/delurking lurkers.


----------



## joycemas

Hello everybody. Came here to look for stuff related to Artificer's Handbook. The registration page took me here. And just saying hi!


----------



## Piratecat

Welcome, folks! I love it here; I hope you all do as well. If you have any questions about how the Boards work, head on down to the Meta forum (way at the bottom of the listing) to start a thread and ask whatever questions you may have.

Spoondoggy, do you have a link to your winning map? I'd love to see it.


----------



## djstriker

Hey I love the site checking out the FF D20 Conversion anyone know if its still in the works or a lost cause?


----------



## tomddlc

*Just to say Hi!*

Hi everybody. I've been a lurker for years on this site... time to come clean. I've been DM'ing for 20 years and must say, that this site is the best I've found so far! Keep it coming


----------



## urieth

*Hello*

Hello, everyone.  I've been around for awhile - just never said hello before.  I absolutely love this site and visit it everyday for the latest news and product reviews.  Its an invaluable resource to me and my fiance (he proposed on Halloween!)  Kudos to everyone who makes it happen!


----------



## Ben Seeman

*Hello*

Hello everyone.  I'm Ben Seeman, the webmaster for Hero Games, and I'll be posting updates regarding our Online Store as well as our release schedule on a regular basis.


----------



## gypsy__dance

*hi everyone*

Just a quick message to say "hi" I`m finally in wooohooo!!! I`ve had a load of problems trying to get my registration code to activate (nearly a month), but I seem to have it sorted now.

Looking forward to contributing to this great forum.

 Just a bit about me (for anyone that`s remotely interested): I am a long time gamer and writer... living in Southern Ireland. Been doing this since the original Tactical Studies Rules sand/brown three box rules set - now called the `classic` set I believe... anyone else remember these? *wink* or is that showing way too much age hehe.

*chuckles*

Cya arround quite soon.



gypsy__dance


----------



## Lythimer

*Hi All*

Hi all, I'm new in EN World !


----------



## Eidelon

I am an ancient creature of gaming who prefers to lurk in the dark corners of this bountiful website...watching...always watching...

Eidelon


----------



## Solirion

Hi everybody. 
I`ve been lurking the Story Hour forums for a while now. The quality of some of the writing is truly amazing.


----------



## Eonthar

*Greetings from Canada!*

Hi, 

I have been visiting ENWorld almost since day 1 (when it was still Eric Noah's site), but only starting lurking on the messageboards recently. Have been playing for about 20 years, but I am looking for a gaming group in Montreal, QC (I just moved back here a little while ago).


----------



## DeadeyeDick

*Howdy*

Hi gang! I'm actually brand new to this site, but not to d20 gaming. I came here looking for the sequel to _Portable Hole Full of Beer_, a.k.a. _Son of Portable Hole_, but have had no luck tracking it down so far.

If anyone can supply a link that can help me download this doc, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Nuska

Official Welcome Thread?  That's kinda sweet.

...and I'm kinda lost.  I have enough question marks after gaming in general, so an online gaming site is enough for me to post an image of a monkey scratching its head:








Sounds like fun, but I'm afraid I'm just a touch clueless as to how to proceed.


----------



## JabBone

*Hi!  I'm Jabrona.*

Hello!  I'm here under my character personae of Jabrona.  (actual name Michelle).

I'm a longtime gamer, married to my DM, suffer withdrawal if I don't roll dice at least once a week.  My longest running character is my 12th-level FR character Sheva Callister (yes, from the character generator), a fighter.

Gotta run, glad ta be here.


----------



## nakia

Hello everyone!

I feel like I am kinda cheating, because I lurk around here a lot and used to post (over a year ago) under the name "emergent."  I rejoined after a self-imposed exile so I could finish my dissertation.  It's almost done, so I am back and happy to be here.  It's a fun place.  I am consistently impressed by how nice and thoughtful most people are.

Except Cthulhu's Librarian (just kidding, Rich)


----------



## BlanchPrez

*Just saying hello*

Hey guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster, just saying Hi. 

Chris


----------



## Uwohali

*Uwohali*

Hello all.  I'm pretty new to the boards, though I've looked through a lot of them.  I'll be in Kelleris' Dromis campaign, so you can find me there most of the time.

I've been playing Dungeons and Dragons for almost nine years now, so I consider myself pretty well-versed.  I'll play pretty much anything, though a lot of my recent characters are Rangers/Druids.  I have been known to dabble into the fighter genres as well.  Interestingly enough, my most well-known character is a Bard/Holy Liberator.  Blayne was very awesome.

Oh, that's another thing.  Though I am female, I tend to go back and forth.  I generally pick the gender that would best suit the picture in my head of the character, and go from there.  So some of my characters are female, some are male.  Then there was Groth...I won't go into him...er...her?...whatever.

Thanks for letting me rant!  See ya on the boards.

*Uwohali*


----------



## Daesumnor

Hey, newb to the forums (Which is why I'm posting here). I've bene a DM for about 4 months now, and I'm really getting into the swing of things. I've always been intrested in expanding my skills base, and stumbeled upon these forums purely by chance. 

Woot!


----------



## BOZ

they just keep coming, and coming...

welcome to the boards!


----------



## Anor

Hello there, tried to do a search in the Rogues gallery, but couldnt find a way to do that. Not allowed?


----------



## KevBrinks

Hey, just a noob here who loves to lurk and learn about D&D

-Kev


----------



## Michael Morris

Anor said:
			
		

> Hello there, tried to do a search in the Rogues gallery, but couldnt find a way to do that. Not allowed?




Search and a few other features on the boards require a purchase for a small fee.  However, you can ask a community supporter to run a search for you if you want.


----------



## rjohanek

*Hello*

Hello.


----------



## jasonf

*Hello*

Hello to all 
 I have enjoyed reading the latest d&d up dates on this site for a while now and realy enjoy reading the story hours.
I have played d&d since high school and although i don't get to play much lately still enjoy keeping (or trying) up to date.
So keep up the great work and again thanks.
 Jason


----------



## babbage_uk

*Greetings*

Hi all, new player here - visited the web site a large number of times but never registered before.

DM of a few systems for too many years, and player of many more systems for just as many years. I remember the original AD&D 1e players handbook.

*sheesh*


----------



## xerx

*Greetings*

Hello all!

Brand new to this site, but have been playing *D&D* since _Greyhawk_ (the little 5x8" books that came before first edition 

Steve


----------



## rapt0r

*Obligatory Intro Post*

Hi. Been a member for some time, but always as just a lurker. Hope to change that soon   .

Got into D&D simply because between the nerd status of me and the nerd status of my friends, I was gonna _have_ to learn how to play at some time, and I've been hooked ever since my first game.

I'm 18, Northern California resident, and am either going to go into Law Enforcement or Sound Engineering. I know, I know, dont tell me...


----------



## RealAlHazred

*Hello!*

Hi, I've been a lurker for years, but finally decided to register. It's a fine community; hope I'll be able to add to its quality...


----------



## gribeiro

After a few years away from role-playing, I´m back!


----------



## GSFB

*Hello, I am new here*

Hi there!  This is my first post on this forum.  I used to be a regular at a different site, but decided to create my own.  I am here shamelessly self-promoting--but don't worry, I'm not a hit-and-run spammer.  I plan on participating here, but using my own page to showcase my own work.  Please take a look at my new page here:

http://gullyborg.typepad.com/dungeons_dragons/

So far there is only one new item, a prestige class I thought up for Dwarves that blends arcane magic with deadly axe-wielding skill.  I hope it is useful for somebody.  If you have any constructive criticism, please feel free to post in the comments section there.

Thank you!  And you'll be hearing more from me,

GSFB


----------



## Lady_Aleena

*Who is Lady_Aleena*

Children gather round for I have a tale to tell.

Back when the web was still only used by really geeky people at colleges and universities there was telnet. Telnet was where the students and a few others, computer geeks outside of the schools, would gather to spend their time. I was one of the latter.

I was a user of various BBSs on telnet mostly ISCA, Brinta, and Monolith. On some of these BBSs, there were rooms where one could use aliases to post anonymously. Three of my anonymous names were Alexana, Eileen, and Olara.

Now, I also play AD&D 2nd Edition. I have been playing AD&D for the past 12 years. During that time I have created a great many characters, and they all needed names. For two of my characters, I took the names that I used on the BBSs to name them. They became Alexana Olara and Eileen Olara.

These two characters had become two of my favorites. Since they were twins, I could not decide which name to pick, though Olara was a choice, I really didn't like it that much.

How do I choose between Alexana and Eileen. Then the solution hit me. Al-leen-na. To make it more impressive and to specify my gender, I added Lady.

That is how Lady_Aleena was born.

On other places I have tried other names such as Lady_Aerianna and I did use Lady_Olara once, but Lady_Aleena is the one that I like the best.


----------



## Kaladorn

New here to. Hope that my search for knowledge has come to an end now that i arrived at this blessed destination


----------



## iamtim

*So this is the famous EN World, eh?  *

Hi.

I'm new around here.  I started playing RPGs in 1980 with the Erol Otus decorated D&D Basic Set.  I soaked D&D up like a sponge; first to the Expert Set, then to AD&D, then AD&D 2E.  For years I snickered at other games.  That is until my D&D-playing group of friends dissolved, and I hooked up with a BRP/GURPS playing group.  We pretty much played lots of GURPS, several variations of the BRP system (Call of Cthulhu, RuneQuest, etc.), and even some homebrew amalgamations of the two.  When 3E came out we played a pretty successful, year-long D&D game, but eventually we moved back to GURPS.

Lately, I've been reminiscing about D&D, and I'm working on starting another 3E game, which is what brings me here.  (Yes, 3E.  I know.  But we already each own all the 3E corebooks, and no one is ready to plunk down the $$$ for 3.5.)

Anyway, I'm looking forward to what EN World has to offer!

Thanks,
Tim.


----------



## Undiluted

*Hello*

There's a link that said "Say hello!" So, hello. I play D&D regularly, and enjoy making power builds and making up my own prestige classes regularly. I also play most White Wolf games, etc.


----------



## Rock Stone

*Rock Stone*

Howdy folks! I just recently got turned on to this site by folks at another site. Looking forward to learning a lot from those of you willing to share.

RS


----------



## memeau

Hi all, 

I've been lurking here for a couple of months and finally decided to take the plunge!  An old friend introduced me to DnD 15 years ago.  After playing eagerly for a few years I lost touch with my friend and with the game.  Now I'm back (with a new group of friends) and more interested in the game than ever.  I'm looking forward to reading and learning much in these forums.

-Mark


----------



## Swiss Mercenary

Hello,

Just followed the 'Say hello' link, so here I am.

Been playing D&D for over 25 years and at the moment I am a triad member for 'The Dullstrand' region for LG.

Do not think that I will be posting that much, as I have a tendancy to use this site as a reference.

Swiss


----------



## Randal_Dundragon

Hi every-one,

  been roleplaying for about 10 years  DnD is my favourite rpg, but i am also in a shodowrun game at trhe moment.  My current campaign is about to finish, but the dm is starting a new campaign so i am here to look for advice.


----------



## lyredragon

*Hi from Lyredragon*

Hi all.  I am lyredragon.  I am a musician, a writer, and an artist. I play living campaigns for the most part, living Grewyhawk, living spycraft, and my personal favorite, Living arcanis.     I just started on all of that in September so I am relatively new at the roleplaying scene, but I am not sure why i didn't pick up on it earlier in life.  Thank goodness for an odd sense of timing which put me in the scene just in time for conversion.


----------



## ZenCoyote

*Kinda odd, because here I sit with a Cherry Pie....*

Ok...so....I hope I'm doing this right. The little banner thingy said something about posting and introducing myself. Hi, my name is Zen Coyote and I've been a D&D-aholic for about 5 months now. I've alwaysoh wow....neat, I can change my font... anyways, I'm here looking for a partner and co-creator to write a story about a group of intrepid adventures who go on a journey in a land full of magic and monsters. Yeah, real original, huh? Seriously though, I'm looking for someone to help write a story that's suitable for submission for publication.  Easier said than done, but I figure it's a great way to kill time and keep my mind working. I'm debating about if I want to use an old character that I played for the first 3 months of my D&D experience, but that'd be kind of cheap.  So, I'm looking for someone creative and.....wait..why am I wasting time writing this post when I should be looking for someone to help me write. Oh well, jusqu'à la fois prochaine mes bons administrateurs, peuvent vous long de phase, avoir beaucoup d'enfants, et massacrer beaucoup d'orcs!

Rockstar,
Zen Coyote


----------



## drakhe

*everybodies favorite orc*

Hi everybody

Drakhe be the name (or actualy that would be Guido), a friendly orc hailing from Belgium. I generaly lurk quitly, but every now and again the orc must roar. If I had more time, I would post more often, but as it is, my daytime job keeps me pretty bussy and off time is shared between my computer and RPG'ing (I DM  warhammer and a DnD3e group and currently play in a DnD3e group and a ADnD group. As a player I have a warhammer, a WFRP-Conan and a Top Secret campaign on hold)

I was only recently introduced into the hobby when DnD3e showed up. Since all folks I knew had collected previous editions I decided to collect this new edition and start to DM aswell. The countdown to 3E release was made interesting by Eric Noah's 3E site, which was well lurked. The rest is history. Eric decides to retire, Morrus takes over and the community explodes into the current bunch of extremely dedicated fans (e.g. fund raisers, daily hit counts...).

I generaly don't stray far from the front page, taking in the news daily and glancing at the list of recent forum posts. Whenever I get the opportunity, I'll do some more reading in the general and software forums. (and a CS account is great if ya need to research something for the next game)

And so, as the orc says: Waaaaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## Guldensupp

*Hello*

I hate my internet provider.


----------



## Guldensupp

*Hello*

Sorry.  I csn't find the delete button.


----------



## Guldensupp

*Hello*

Hey all,

I'm Gregory and I got the "You've been lurking" message at the top of my screen when I logged in today.  It wants me post trivia about me here.

I'm Male.
My Birthday is February 26th and I want Tarot Cards for my Presents.
My Favorite Color is Green.


Oh, yeah, I've been playing D&D for 25 years.

Peace and Joy,
Gregory


----------



## yarakai

*Hello All*

i just found out about this site and so far i am liking what i see


----------



## nZo

*Hi there*

nice to be here!

sinisterly...
nZo


----------



## Travithick

*Post Post Post*

(Does a little happy dance)
Of all the hackneyed and complex things I could say I think I will stick to:

I had to come here all of my friend told me this is where the cool kids hang out.


----------



## ASH

Welcome to you all...
Dont touch the kitty's tail.


----------



## okey

*artist,*

i am  a  great  comic  artist  and  developer  ,  ican  write  stories  and  develope   good  graphics ,  iam  a  gamer  ,thank  you  for  registering  me.  i  live  in  nigeria.


----------



## jsewell

*hi*

hello


----------



## Kasha

Hello!

I've not played much but did enjoy those times that I was able to play.

Live in Central NJ. Have car, will travel. College student. SWF. Anything else?


----------



## UrizenHH

Hi folks!
Have been lurking here since 3E was born (more or less). I'm a 29 years old student from Hamburg, Germany and am gaming (more like gm-ing) since.. gasp! 15 Years! That is probably why I still have not finished with my studies, but what can you do??
Oh, played Rolemaster, Earthdawn, DC, D&D and Hârnmaster.
So far, so good, back to lurking...
Urizen


----------



## Piratecat

Travithick said:
			
		

> I had to come here all of my friend told me this is where the cool kids hang out.




Heh - you wouldn't have guessed it from high school.


----------



## Neglectus

*New one*

Hi everybody. I'm new here. first of all sorry for my english, but it isn't my language. I'm italian and I've just started playing DnD as a master. I just played first version since a lot of years ago, so I'm just trying to manage with everything. The 3.0/3.5 is wonderful but still very difficult for me  . 
Ok, bye for now. Trying to became a good dm we'll meet here soon.


----------



## BOZ

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Heh - you wouldn't have guessed it from high school.




b...b...b...but i was cool!  in my own head at least, if nowhere else!


----------



## Fir Bolg

*Greeting's*

Hello fellow gamer's! Just thought I'd register on this site seeing as how everytime I go searching for something d20 I usually get a link to here. Anyway I'm 28 and live in Ireland and have only been roleplaying for the last year or so.


----------



## jeff37923

Hello. I'm new here. My name is Jeff and I've been gaming for 23 years out of my 35, so I guess that makes me a grognard. Traveller fan since the time of LBBs, started with 1st ed AD&D though. Still love to play, every chance I get.

I just bought d20 Future (used, which should have told me something) and I was wondering if anyone else out there thought that this book could have been done better.


----------



## Pure Puppet

*Pure Puppet's Debut!*

 Hi!  I'm Pure Puppet, also known as Worldwalker Pure, That Tall Guy, DM without a Cause, and Oh Lord, Not _That_ Maniac.  My greatest aspiration in life is to eventually find a group of people to play D&D with, until then, I delight in making up new creatures, templates, and other stuff.  I am filled with all sorts of ideas, most of which I have trouble articulating.  I am also filled with cynical sarcasm and sarcastic cynism.

Several people have told me that if I ever manage to get a group of Player Characters to DM for, it will be the most incredible game in the history of awesome.  I label these statements as flattery, and shamelessly beg for more.  

I tend to be absurdly grateful for any sort of praise, mostly because I'm so easily overlooked when I'm online.


----------



## flipwrek

*Hello out there!*

Hey everyone!  Brand new to EnWorld and felt like saying Hey! so.... Hey!


----------



## ertai sorcerer

Humm... Hello?


----------



## Camlost

*I am welcome*

So, I am now welcome.  I just want to email BardStephenFox because we have the same name (less the bard bit).

Hi everyone, been lurking for years. etc.


----------



## Droid101

Kasha said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I've not played much but did enjoy those times that I was able to play.
> 
> Live in Central NJ. Have car, will travel. College student. *SWF*. Anything else?



Might want to keep that to yourself, lest the drooling masses be at your doorstep.


----------



## Aiken Drum

I started RPing um .... *mumbles nostalgically* back in '81. For 5 years we had the world's best DM, then sadly he passed away. I started DMing then, partly to remember him, partly because no-one else wanted to.

Greyhawk has always been my setting of choice, I just prefer the gritty low-magic feel of it compared to FR. However though I took GH as my starting point the world has evolved hugely over the last 14 years. Through six major campaigns now, each adding its own history, detail and geography to the world.

What brought me here? The hunt for a 1e to 3e conversion for the Temple of Elemental Evil. One of my all-time favourite modules and in my opinion, one that still has not been bettered as a basis for fun, involving the DM and players in a beautifully realised struggle.


----------



## starraven333

*just saying hi*

Hi all, just wanted to say hi... I've been playing d&d for about 12 yrs. and have loved playing 3e...look forward to talking to y'all later


----------



## Jonny Reload

Hi, I'm new to the site but I have over 14 years of role playing under my belt so I'm not completely dumbfounded with a d20   

Being lucky enough to live in one of the best role playing cities in the world (New York) I've had plenty of opportunities to play almost everything immaginable and I hope to only keep meeting new role playres on here.


----------



## Thalamus Grondak

Hy, I´m New to this site, but not to RPG. I Play over 10 Years.
I began with AD&D, tested many other RPGs and now I play mainly D&D.


----------



## Frostfire

*New to posting*

I've been coming to Enworld for quite some time but haven't posted yet. Just like to say hi!


----------



## northysigloo

*Hi*

Well, now that that's out of the way... 

-Northy-


----------



## splay

*D&D annomis*

**clears throat* umm hi Im splay and Im a D&Daholic.

Hey all Im just an average guy that just moved to panama city florida so if theres any gamers close by please drop me a line i miss my D&D sessions.


Wes*


----------



## BaBBs_SR388

*I'm new for the 3rd time*

hey hey hey. it's good to be home, its been forever since feb. my old people were Nafal, and Nafal_2. well, check out mIRC out some time and talk.


----------



## zeist

*Me*

I've been a member for a year or so and this is my first post.

I've played and run games since 1977.

I am currently in my second online game, Dreams of Tomorrow on dndonlinegames.com

I have played each of the major classes except monk and bard.

Ihane spent a boatload of money on fringe games. Too bad there arn't more people playing RMSS.

Zeist


----------



## sidomar

Howdy.  The notorious Sid Omar, making a post since he joined the site.  Why "notorious"?  Your guess is as good as mine....

I've been playing D&D since -- 1979!  Ah, the memories.  We've come a long way, baby.  <ugh> am I showing my age?

My current character is a Rogue/Psychic Warrior, and a darn good one!

Enjoy life, all!


----------



## Samuel Leming

Too bad I didn't find this thread before I made those other 13 posts  

Hello everybody.

Sam


----------



## Piratecat

Sam has the best custom title _ever._

Hey gang, keep in mind that posting with colored text only really works for those people using variant style sheets. For all the folks on the default black color scheme, colored text is usually pretty hard to read. I hate to type on anyone's individuality with big spiky golf shoes, but you'll probably find people skipping your posts if you end up using colors for most of your posts.

Thanks, and welcome!


----------



## Berandor

Uhm... I never posted here. Is it too late?

Hi, by the way. My name's Berandor "Whisprfot MacDuff", and I play D&D. Also, I like to write and am nearly never completely serious in my posts... even if I don't include an emoticon.

Phew, now that *that's* done, I can go back to fixing... er, judging the Cermaic DM contest. (Read it! Now!)


----------



## PaladinKev

*Hello En-World*

Greetings all.  Just wanted to say hey and introduce myself.  I am a 30 something and a new dad.  I have been gaming for just shy of 25 years.  I look forward to interacting with you all and swapping stories.  See you on the boards.


----------



## raegith

New DnD player here


----------



## dragonhand777

*Well Met!*

Well Met!

I've been registered for a while and use the Online Gaming Tool Box quite often, but haven't visited the forums much before today.

I'm 30 years old and have been playing D&D since I was 15. However I only recently began DMing. It's cool, but occasionaly I miss just creating one character and focusing on it. Of course, it doesn't really compare to creating an entire world!


----------



## Berandor

dragonhand777 said:
			
		

> Well Met!
> 
> I've been registered for a while and use the Online Gaming Tool Box quite often, but haven't visited the forums much before today.
> 
> I'm 30 years old and have been playing D&D since I was 15. However I only recently began DMing. It's cool, but occasionaly I miss just creating one character and focusing on it. Of course, it doesn't really compare to creating an entire world!



I am the Dungeon Master! 
I control Worlds!!! Universes! 
Every potion you drink, I mixed! 
Every magical item you find, I PUT IT THERE!


----------



## Konyaha

*Eh Oh*

Heyya, i'm just posting to say hi. I've never played a PnP rpg, and I would like to buy a book soon. I'm just here to ask a few questions and get to know everyone .


----------



## Coynor

*Greetings to everyone*

Greetings,

lurking in the web I found your website, while looking for settings reviews. I'm not really that much into d20 up to now, but the site seems pretty good and well organized at first glance. Let's see if it will push me a bit more towards the system.

Best Regards


----------



## chrisnd

*I am new!*

Well, sort of - only new to ENWorld, but not gaming, or D&D, or d20.  But that is for a different topic.  I have been playing D&D since 1989 (yes, the release of the dreaded 2nd ed), but since the guy that taught me was a long-time hardcore player, he taught me using 1st ed rules.  After college (1993), I stopped playing until 3rd Ed came out - and thank goodness for that.  Regardless, I finally have my campaign started, and you can see the details of our sessions at www.geocities.com/chrisnd93.  Hey, feel free to check it out, and if anyone has any opinions or comments, I would appreciate them (even if they are negative - this is the internet, after all).

Have fun gaming!

"Jesus saves - all others take full damage" - still one of my favorite gaming quotes of all time.


----------



## VersachethBarbarian

*Greetings*

I'm new.  Does anyone know where the artists meet?  I want to chat to Elmore.  He is a bit of a master IMO and I need to pick his brains about getting super tight at illustrating.  Failing that I am going to hunt out threads about the art in the games and modules and see what the talent is up to on Enworld.
Cheers!


----------



## Father Fletch

*Hello*

D20 Modern player in Tacoma here. Hello all you lovely people!


----------



## Jugger




----------



## Reepicheep

*Aslan Rules*

..Literally.    In Narnia, where  Reepicheep comes from, Aslan, the Great Lion, created the world and rules it.
.....Greetings to all posters who read this, and who care.


----------



## miketh

D&D kid from Port Orchard area, currently at Linfield College.


----------



## Dungeonmaster P

D&D crazed DM from Sweden.. Hello folks.


----------



## Chuckling Ogre

*Hello*

Greetings,
     I thought I would just de'lurk and say hi. I've been lurking for a time. Let's see I started with D&D about 25-26 years ago when I was seven, and have been playing RPG's ever since. Other bits about me are I'm currently in a couple of games, married with 2 boys and am back to being employed (after being Laid off or contract positions ending 5 times and a lot of other bad CRAP in the last 3 years). I thought I would see what EN-world looked like with out the Welcome! Banner at the top of the screen.   

-Chuckling Ogre-

(   , I like my Alias, heh )


----------



## rumblehed

*new*

Guess this as good a place to start as any.  I've been gaming for over 20 years but haven't really jumped into the online communities until recently.  Play mostly D&D but occasionally branch out into other systems.  My favorite character class: cleric.  I'm an adult mental health case manager by trade.  I'm a big fan of motorcycles and wish I didn't have to own a car.  Hmmm....that's about it I guess.  Thanks for the welcome.

rumbles


----------



## davidoff

*Hi There*

Hello, this is Davidoff the Infoseeker. I came from Taiwan and found out EN World is really awesome! Although I am fairly new to this site but I believe it would be fun to come here often. Stay cool!


----------



## Chub

*New to this forum*

Hi! I'm new here. 

I am called CHUB but I am not CHUBBY or FAT, I am an older male (66), I am a fantasy fan, I read a lot, I do Forgotten Realms style (ICEWIND DALE etc.) computer games and I do WW2 Tactial board wargames (ATS, SQL). I only have done, FTF, D&D starter, when it very first came out a few years ago. I came on here to, maybe, find like souls.


----------



## razorwise

*Reality Blurs:  A Game Design Studio*

Hello All.

A long time lurker, first time poster here.    

Thought I'd introduce myself and let you all know that I've thrown myself into the game design mix.

Feel free to swing by my website and let me know what you think about our anticipated product line as I don't intend to huck myself about too much.

Regards,

Sean

Reality Blurs:  a Game Design Studio


----------



## TheLesuit

*Bad like "The Lurker"*

So, I guess this is where I enter pertinent details about myself. Not really much to say. I will be forty this year. I’ve been gaming for nearly thirty years. I started with the simple things: creating my own versions of Clue and Monopoly. I guess I discovered RISK when I was ten or so. I didn’t find RPGs until a few years after that. Now I’m waiting for my own children to be old enough to roll dice and create characters. Such is the way of things.

I live in the Seattle-Redmond metroplex (more accurately the suburbs) and commute downtown during the week. I work for a large international medical software company as a project manager. Most of the managers I know are gamers as well (go figure).

In my spare time (what little there is), I am the campaign coordinator for the *Portals of Midwrathe* campaign setting. I am also active in the Seattle MOB: a local gaming club.

I have a wife (a reformed gamer), two kids, a cat, and a mortgage. I drive a used Honda Accord.


----------



## Everett

Haven't been around EnWorld much before.  Reading through all the Defenders of Daybreak adventures.

Back to reading.

-Everett


----------



## kerrechka

Greetings all.

Long time reader, first-time poster.  I have enjoyed learning new things from the many here at EN world and look forward to much more.  Thanks


----------



## The Horror

*The maze of lost posts*

Hi, I'm new here.  I haven't lurked here for more than 20 minutes, but I see a definate place for this forum in the greater scheme of things.

There is one thing bugging me though.  How the hell do you perform a search?  I see no search function in the forums.  Are all posts here destined to fall into the bottomless pit of time?  The FAQ are no help.  They refer to a search button which I cannot find.  Thankfully I should be automatically subscribed to this thread here, so I'll at least be able to find your replies.

Later,


The Horror


----------



## The Horror

Ah, nevermind.  Now that I've posted for the first time I see the Horrors of searching coming out in full.  

This place is going to be a lot less useful than I thought.



The Horror


----------



## Rhine

*Hello...*

heya, i can finally say my hello's after getting regular net access again!!!!

so, ah... Hello!

I'm a kind of new D&D player, and i play some of the White Wolf stuff and Shadowrun!!!!!

cya y'all round sometime


----------



## Piratecat

Everett said:
			
		

> Haven't been around EnWorld much before.  Reading through all the Defenders of Daybreak adventures.



Whoo hoo!  

As far as searching is concerned, there are a couple of options if you don't want to purchase a community supporter account (these will become a lot more useful in two months when we have the new server and search becomes speedy.)  When you want to find something, you can:

- Ask in the Meta forum for someone to search for you - people are really good about this.

- Sort the forums by # of views, # of posts, thread originator, thread title, and the like. This is admittedly clunky, but can be very effective for certain types of threads.

- Just ask about what you want info on, and get fresh responses.

Go have fun!


----------



## Frostflame

hi, guess what... i'm new!
I've been using the creature catalog for my campaigns for some time though. I just tought I'd join the fun and contribute some of my own insight..

~FF


----------



## Michael Morris

One means of search that, while less powerful than a direct search by the boards software, is to let Google do it.  Just put site:www.enworld.org as your last search term.


----------



## Thieran

Greetings!
And thank you!


----------



## Cwichang

*New PC On The Block*

Hello everyone, Cwichang here.
I'm brand new to the board so I thought I'd drop a line.  I used to play some years ago (AD&D 2nd Edition was brand new) and I'm thinking of starting again.  My user name was the name of my favorite charactor that I used back then.  He was a human Monk (with psionics, believe it or not) that got as far as 9th level before my group disbanded.  I don't get online as much as I'd like so forgive me if my posts or replies are not as frequent as others.


----------



## DocNeutral

*Greatings from a sporadic user*

Hey all, just posting a hello and all that jazz.Currently playing a 3.5 DnD game in our DM's own world (a mix of the worlds from FF Crystal Chronicles and FFXI, complete with Galka to replace half-orcs). I like the downloadable player utilities, very handy. I also check out the Hypertext d20 SRD, great online reference. My character is an Elven Ranger/Psychic Warrior, which has been much fun. So anyway, that's all the boring details, thanks for a great site, I'll drop a post again somewhere when fancy strikes. 

Happy gaming, and more importantly, Happy Holidays!

-DocNeutral


----------



## Hieratical

*Hello All!*

Hieratical AKA Jon

Hmm.  What to say... I'm:

An Eberron DM currently using Whispers of the Vampires Blade.

Playing a Warlock in one game, and a Rogue in another.

also into GURPS and Ars Magica.  I'm very excited about the recent release of Ars Magica 5th edition.

Glad to be here.


----------



## agentsmith

*Hello EN World*

Hi, I am glad to be a part of EN World now. I just love being a Dungeon Master for about 4 of my friends and I love creating my own nicely designed campain drawing and ideas. I came across this site while looking for any d20 job opportunities. I just love to draw and play D@D. Anyway Im just glad to be a part of this cool website

                                               thanks your friend agentsmith


----------



## velShandru

*Hello*

There, now I've posted something


----------



## BarrokTheBlack

*Hello to one and all*

Aging Roleplayer here, still remembers the 1st edition Ad&D where assassins worked on percentages to kill things and illusionistrs had their own spells. I'm here looking around to try and kick start me back into writing resources again.

I think the writers block is winning though


----------



## Beaviskhan

*Hello*

Well I am new here but a long time NWN player and a very very long time D&D player back from when there wasn't even a AD&D hope to see many of you around.


----------



## blakadhar

*yehaw! my hello thread*

hello! i'm supposed to maake some sort of introducement to be able to make part of this here thinguy so here goes. I'm Blakadhar, i'm 45 years old and i've been playing role-play ever since i was in college (and i was in it for a long time). i still have a regular p+laying team and i love D&D (because it's simple), vampire the masquerade(white wolf i know but it's cool), and i luuuuuuuv dragonlance novels. i got almost all of the books now, knowing that more are on the way and just started to read again from scratch to view them chronologically. All in all, a total geek.

yay for me


----------



## SupremeBadgerLord

Badger hates running D&D

Badger currently running SW D20

Badger wants to run Talislanta OGL


----------



## Anaxander

Hi all, I'm Anaxander from Belgium, busy dm'ing a 3.5 D&D campaign for 4-5 players.


----------



## siege72

*Intro*

Hello Everyone!

I've been a long-time lurker around EN World (news page and forums) for a while now, and finally decided to register.

I've been "seriously" gaming since 2nd Edition D&D came out, and right now I'm DMing two 3E games (with a third starting next year). On top of that, I also play in a Werewolf: the Apocalypse game.


----------



## Lukeworm

Just one more long time lurker  .
started gamind in the days of the ADND 2ed, up until a feu years ago I gamed on nonregular basis, however due to rl even that ended. I like to keep in tuch with recent event in the gaming world and find this wonderfull site to be a great place for that. Allso some of the story hours are exelent.


----------



## TROGDOR0660

Greetings.

My name is Aleksandr, I am living in america and I have been playing for about 7 years. I am DMing 1 game with my friends, and dming one game online, and playing in 4 online games from other sources.


----------



## Zelligars Apprentice

Hi everyone!  I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to join up.  I have been playing RPGs for a couple of decades now, having started with the "blue book" basic D&D set (the one with module B1, thus the username).  This is a wonderful, classy forum/website, with a great user base, and I want to heartily thank everyone involved in making it happen.  If I could AFFORD a Community Supporter account, I would get one, believe me.

That's about it.  See you all on the forums!


----------



## BurlySwampRat

_Hail, and Well Met! It is a privilage to join the community of EnWorld Posters. I look forward to joining you in a fun and intelligent discussion of role playing and gaming._


----------



## MissCalculation

Hi there,

I play D&D since one year, but i started my rpg career with vampire 6 years ago. Other systems: Cyberpunk, Call of Cthullhu, Gurps Discworld
Other interests: snowboarding, pain(t)ball, tae-kwon-do, cryptography, linux and other nerdy things, and sometimes, shopping and party

ok. game on


----------



## TheMarcus

*Wave*

Howdy, long time gamer, big fan of the work done by Eric and how Morrus has carried on the tradition.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Hello.*

My name is Marco A. Salazar M. I'm from Costa Rica, 19 years old, an Otaku and somewhat-experienced writer for RPGs. First post Ever here, and personally, I like the threads, especially the "Future Fun" one. Plenty of gear to use on adventures, that I like.

My favorite RPGs are:
-Shadowrun,
-D20 Modern,
-Cyberpunk 2020,
-Fading Suns,
-Mutants And Masterminds,
-All Flesh Must Be Eaten!,
-The Morrow Project.

My favorite Anime is:
-NGE,
-Sakura Wars,
-Astro Boy (the '04 version),
-Yu Yu Hakusho,
-and no, HELL NO, I don't like DBZ.

In any case, I was thinking about posting my own setting here, and I'd like a few helping hands.

In any case, thanks.


----------



## sedarfairy

*New again*

Hey there...I've posted here a few months ago, but I'm basically new.  I'm a writer for Larry Elmore.  Book two just came out in collaboration with Stephanie Law...yes, that is shameless promotion...hehe.    I'd enjoy getting to know you people.  
Stacey


----------



## Etherimos

*Hey there*

Hey, I'm new!

Been with the Fargoth World Building Project www.fargoth.com nearly since the day it began and loved the whole ordeal!  Hoping to pick up a few pointers from this group that I can take back to that one to advance the project!

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## sibyl

*Greets*

Hi.
My name is Sandra. I've played RPGs for nearly 15 years now, and D&D for about 10 (I started with White Wolf).
I am a player and a GM. Currently I am in two on-going home campaigns, running a third, and I play Living Greyhawk whenever I get the chance.
I like Sorcerers a lot, but Rogue is my favourite class. I am a skill point junky.
I lean more towards the 'thespian' side of play, rather than the 'tactical', but I do enjoy some tweaking and I dislike playing something so far off the norm for a particular game/party balance that I become ineffective. I did that once - a mind-effecting Sorcerer/Psion/Mindbender, in a campaign filled with undead and constructs. Nifty concept, but not a good choice for that campaign.
My current characters are a Halfling Sorcerer 10/Dragon Disciple 7 (Bronze Dragon), with a penchant for lightning spells, a nasty habit of going toe-to-toe with the enemy (lots of feats and magic items invested in the 'you can't hit me' strategy), and a side-line professional career as a laundrywoman. She is now married to a lord (another PC - a Halfling Barbarian) and has twin girls.
My other character is a 13th level straight Rogue - but call her a Theif, for she can't stand pussyfooting around. She's the Chaotic antidote to an otherwise Lawful Party (we're all neutral). Well, I should call her a 'he', since she found a cursed belt that gave her an involuntary sex change. He refuses to give in to biology, however, and wears pouffy skirts and a string of pearls. Since he hasn't figured out the whole 'beard shaving' thing yet, its quite amusing. He is a complete skill monkey, with feats designed to maximize his sneak attacks.
The game I am running is set in my own world, with the player characters in the roles of the Irregulars - a peacekeeping force designed to keep all undesirables (i.e. monsters) out of the very lawful kingdom of Landicar. Due to time constraints, I am using a variety of pre-written modules with changes made to incorporate Landicarian elements and PC backstories.

That's all for now. Stay Good.


----------



## Old_Man_Fish

*Lost to the Lurker*

Hello all,
  Just checking in.  Been lurking for a little while now and wanted to see some of the nifty things I was being shut out on (pics and what not) for not actually being a member.
  Like many others, started playing d&d in first edition times (although i started out with the D&D basic) about 16 years (?) ago or so....
  I really like the storyhour stuff (piratecat's stuff and the company of the random encounter have been very entertaining).


----------



## Dreken_son_of_Ulam

*Shout out*

Hello, I am new to the world of forums, so don't expect to hear a lot from me at the present time. I am very interested in new ideas for my home-brew DnD campaign setting, so if anyone has any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## evanfardreamer

My name is Wyatt and I'm from arizona. I was referred to this site by a gamer friend, and I hope to continue the campaign we were on.

In other news, pants are the enemy of freedom.


----------



## mad_gondsman

I'm new to this forum and still feeling my way around, but I've been playing since the 2ed boxed set "Ruins of Undermountain" came out.  (I still use that boxed set in 3.5 adventures...)

I'm a GM for a 6 years and running game that has moved to online forums 3 years ago and I have found that I actually enjoy this more, being able to take time and write well-thought-out posts.  I really like story-telling and creative writing so it's right up my alley.

BUT... I've been looking to join a good Forgotten Realms campaign (as a PC for a change!) that will be going for the long run.  I pretty much play in this setting exclusively as I have so much fun with it...

I've been itching to play a mountaineering dwarven Ranger or something along those lines... I think it'd be extremely fun.

That's enough out of me.


----------



## SirGunther

First time poster, long time lurker. I used to follow Eric's original 3e site, and loved it, and this one is even better.  I've been playing DnD for a long time, like 17 years off and on.  I've played a couple of other RPGs, but DnD is my favorite.  We are currently playing a role-playing heavy, combat light FR campaign.  First time I've played FR, and I think it's great.  Spent the last 5 years in a custom campaign of my own making, but we've basically finished that for now.


----------



## andron

*Hey there!*

Just found this board after following a link about Fey house rules and thought this place looked really cool.  Hope to be able to find more useful info and perhaps throw in my ideas now and again.


----------



## dreaded queen

*hello*

i am really injoying the site great job, excellant tools. they will help tremendously .


----------



## Neal Stanifer

*Hello*

I just wanted to say hello.  I'm new to this site, but not to gaming; I've been with Dungeons and Dragons since about 79-80, when I first picked up the "Greyhawk" and "Blackmoor" books.  I am just switching over to D&D 3.5 from 2nd Ed. this spring, and I'll be looking through these posts for any advice, warnings, or other comments I can find.  Thanks.


----------



## ptevis

I've lurked here for years, but for some reason I've never posted.

--Paul


----------



## TaurinCrow

*Taurin Crow*

Well thats my Rangers name,
 Man was I happy to find this place, I have been playing D&D for a while and am now DMing so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## odhinnfist

Hi, Name's Bill, I'm studying in Iceland right now.  Nice site.


----------



## Kalothagh

*Hiya*

OMG, I never could have dreamed of a forum for D&D before now, I'm well made up....
Oh, hi, my name is Aaron. I've been roleplaying now for about 12 years or so. I had a barren spell at one point but recently got straight back into it when v. 3.5 came out. I've been DMing a campaign quite recently with some friends in Forgotten Realms, with the thoughts and ideas of the Ancient Kindoms renewing their strength in the realms.
It's turning out to be quite interesting, and there are some seriously funny stories to be told I can tell ya, about some of the characters.
The PC's seem to be enjoying the twists and turns that get thrown their way, that they don't know which way to turn on occations.

That's an idea of, as my PC's deem me, a sick DM's mind


----------



## Ry

Hi, my name is Ryan, and I'm from Canada.  I've been posting here on and off for over a year, but this is the first time I ever really joined an online forum.  I'm playing in johnsemlak's Golden Ring pbp, and I've been the DM for my old highschool crew for about 8 years.  I feel old as a DM, because I've run my dream campaign: it had the exact tone, system, plot, impact, deep character development, and resultant dice tales that I wanted, and the guys still talk about it.  These days I'm onto a small scale, drop and go continuous campaign setting, which was the goal when I came back for 3rd edition three years ago.  Oh, and I'm a 3.0 grognard - and if C&C had been done in d20, it probably would have snared me.


----------



## pladedump

*Yes, I am new here*

Hello all!  Hail and Well met.  I've gotten back into D&D this year and have been steadily learning the new rules set.  Last time I played, the year was 1981 and I was a senior in high school.  I've gotten back into D&D after I saw a tv show where a bunch of guys were playing D&D and I remembered how much I loved the game.  I've been buying the books and reading them slowly but surely.  I've got the corebook set for 3rd edition plus PHBs for 2nd E and 3.5e.  My latest purchase is the Psionics Handbook and I'm planning on buying the Forgotten Realms campaign setting book later this month.  My long term goal is to DM a 3rd edition Forgotten Realms campaign.  Anyway that's all for now.  Ciao!


----------



## Jackwylde

*hello everybody*

Just thought I would do what the nice prompt suggested and put a post in.   I'm new to the whole message board thing so this should be fun. I'm also interested in playing in the Enworld play by post ....how do i go about doing this?


----------



## kidzero2525

*GenCon buddies*

Hi i joined up so i could  meet up with other gamers in SoCal, especially the three i played Y2K with at GenCon. Anyone else play CoC, Delta Green?
David King AKA
Henry Kemp-Blair


----------



## RogueTom

Hi
Really only needed to get rid of annoying opening message that says I've nver posted

Rogue Tom


----------



## Sedge

Hey, I've been DM'ing for about 3 years now, I'm afraid I never experienced 2ed except for a few short games at a local club.  Would like to do a big Realms campaign, but haven't had the chance to buy the book yet.


----------



## tigycho

*New Poster*

hello


----------



## BrandoCP

Hello


----------



## rpgvet

*rpgvet*

Hello I'm a long time player and about to start DMing. I thought I'd start with something easy so a friend bought me the worlds largest dungeon. I thought I'd check out this site to see what other people think of it and to get as many tips and hints as poss.


----------



## DracoPrime

*Hello All,*

I guess I've been lurking in the shadows long enough. My name is Matt and I'm in Southern California. I can't tell you how beneficial EN World has been to my gaming life. I've been playing D&D for about 21 years now but I have rarely run a game. I will be starting off the new year with DMing in the Eberron setting. Wish me luck. I'll keep you posted.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## m0nkeyb0y

Hi.


----------



## graygemage

G'day ! As you can guess I am from Australia. Been doing the dnd thingy for a while (1988) recently bought 3.5 players book and hoping to run a game soon.


----------



## TerraDave

*First Post*

First post from a long-time lurker.  This site has been my main connection to the game for a long time, but will be resuming play very soon, both face to face and by PbP.  Also re-launching the old fansite a friend and I set up many years ago.

In any case, thanks EN World and EN Worlders for too many hours of entertainment (my bosses and eyesight may be less thankful)!


----------



## thufur

*Sucked in by Jester and BlackDirge!*

Cant..resist..pull..


----------



## Elrith

*Hello*

Hello everyone.


----------



## itcom

Hello...I've been getting useful advice and interesting articles from En World for a while now. Thought I'd say hello. I have been playing D&D for almost as long as it has been around. I love the new edition and still love to play my own 3rd edition (an amalgamation of 1e and 2e). I hope this game never ends and from the look of this site, I don't think it ever will. Later.


----------



## Dion Ritter

I think well written adventure hooks are important to any adventure. I wish there was more information on writting advetures.


----------



## Dr_Draco

Hello, never posted over here at EN World before. I've browsed he Creature Catalogue often, though.

I'm a regular poster on the Psionics forum at the WotC website, and with the Mind's Eye articles having ended, me and other posters have started a website dedicated to continuing the legacy of the Mind's Eye at turn.to/thethirdeye .

Just wanted to drop by, say hi, and hopefully plunge into the forums here as a regular poster myself.


----------



## Irish Cowboy

*Howdy all...*

Hey, dont mean to step on any toes, was just lookin for Tom Cashel, an old friend of mine...fine place you've here.


----------



## Piratecat

Dion Ritter said:
			
		

> I think well written adventure hooks are important to any adventure. I wish there was more information on writting advetures.




Start a thread on it -- it's a great topic.


----------



## Aran

*Hello!*

Hi,

I've been lurking for a while and decided to register. Don't play D20, though I do have D&D and a few PDF books.


----------



## StaticX27

*post*

Just posting the hello here.... 

Looking for information on Lichdom ^.^


----------



## Shadizar

*Hello Gamers!*

Been playing DnD since the late 70's, but recently took the role as DM in the 3.5 ed.  I love the lay out, but I'm really having a hard time trying to convert this "War of the Spider Queen" I picked up.  Wish they had a conversion for it other then the one I found on Wizards.com....I need one that will convert the main NPC's, not the monsters.  Oh well!  This looks like a great site, I'm sure I will get alot out of it.  Keep Gaming!


----------



## Psyphonx

*Hello*

My real name is Jason, I have been playing RPG's for about 17 years.  I have played almost every type of game that has been out there.  I have played the hero, the anti-hero and the psychotic killer.  I have some of my artwork on the art gallery pages but most of them are works in progress. So I guess I really just want to say Hi.


----------



## Edymnion

Hullo hullo hullo, I hail from the official D&D boards over at WotC.
I kept hearing about this place, but never bothered to pay it much mind.  Well, the WotC boards have been down for a while, and I'm going through withdrawls, so I guess I'll see what its like on this side of the fence!

Now, where's the Eberron board?


----------



## Mergan

*Hello From Me!!!*

Hi there, I'm a complete newbie when it comes to D&D and I've been recommended to this site by a friend. 

I'm hoping to begin playing and I'm looking for people to RP with


----------



## Kelvin L. Melton

Hi everybody I would like to start a thread on underdark city but I dont know how if someone could tell me i would be happy thanks for the help.


----------



## GrimStone

*My first post...*

Upon logging in today, I was greeted with a message asking me to make a post, because I had not yet done so.

So, here is a little about myself.

I'm 36 years old, and have been playing D&D since 7th Grade. (Circa 1980/81).

Since then, I have played so many RPG's that I probably can't even recall them all, but I'll give it a shot.

Star Frontiers, Star Frontiers: Knighthawks, Marvel RPG, Space Quest, Traveller, Car Wars, Paranoia, Conan, Indiana Jones, Champions, Cyber Punk, Twilight 2k, Shadow Run.

Currently I Take turns with another buddy of mine (from Jr High) running a campaign world of our own design.  Fairly low to mid magic world, with pretty slow advancement.  We don't play often, once a month at best.  The campaign has been running for about 4 years.  Rather than stick with the same group for ever we usually have several different groups that our players switch back and forth between.

I also play paintball as much as I can during the warm months. 

I'm married, with 2 boys, ages 4 and 2.  

I'm a stay at home father.

I live in Central Indiana.

Well, that about does it.  Hope I didn't put anyone to sleep.

-Grim


----------



## Samain

Euhm..hi!  I'm most likely a "forever newbie"   Just very interested in reading about it, very unlikely to give any comments on any topics cuz this isn't my first language nor do I know any RPG games so.. I'm a "lurker"!


----------



## Maximum Fu

*Hello*

Maximum Fu here.

A little about myself...played a lot of D&D in my younger years (now in my 30's).  Somehow real life seemed to get in the way as I got older, friends who played moved away, and yada yada yada.

Anyway, I found out that me and a couple of my friends at work (all of whom are roughly in the same situation as I - haven't played for a long while) are all closet D&D dorks and would like to try to get together a game.

Been perusing these boards for a while, and thought I would finally introduce myself.

-Max


----------



## Brother_Mountain

*Brother Mountain*

I've been playing D&D since the days of the small digest-size books (Greyhawk, Blackmoor, etc.), before 1st edition came out. I didn't play any D&D during the 2nd edition days, but my friends and I have gotten into 3.0 and 3.5 now, and I'm enjoying the game again. I think Wizards' rules make more sense than a lot of TSR's old stuff. "Brother Mountain" is my 300-pound cleric who enjoys drinking, eating, and fighting otyughs!


----------



## Logan

*First post*

Hi.  I'm a long time lurker, and I finally decided to make my first post.
I've been playing DnD for about four or five years, ( I started with the 3.0 pHB, whenever that came out)  and started comeing here to find some new house rules and such. (I'm a huge fan of house rules, and the only rule I have on play balance is as long we're having fun, the game is balanced. )

Besides RPGs, I read comics, (mostly Marvel, if you could'nt tell by my handle)
fanstasy novels, and wacth a lot of movies,( I work in a video rental store, so that's work, right? ) and am hopefullly going back to collage this semesster to get my history degree.  

Well, that's about it in a nutshell, and I hope to chat with you all soon.
Till' then, god gaming!


----------



## Snailkeeper

Hi everyone! I just found this forum on a mad google search for DnD resources - my group has nominated me DM since our old one retired. =^^= I'm an uber-newbie DM, but so far I'm enjoying it!
~SK


----------



## Obi-Don

*Hello*

Greetings & Felicitations! I've been coming to this site for years, but have just recently registered. So, hello and happy gaming!


----------



## Felonious Monk

Hello.  My name is Felonious Monk, and I'm a gamer geek.
"Hi Felonious."

It has been a _long_ time since I've actually played a PnP RPG (about 10 years or so), and probably won't be able to again for a long time, if ever.  Between work, school, and the baby I don't have the time to hunt down like-minded individuals for the occasional dungeon romp, much less actually play.  I've been using CRPGs (NWN, IWD, PS:T) as a substitute, but it just isn't the same.


----------



## derbacher

*Greetings and felicitations*

Well, as one of those "old farts" you all keep hearing about, I've been playing for  30 years (I'm now 43). Yes, I have a white box edition. No, it's not in mint (or any other kind of usable) shape, so don't bother trying to con me out of it. I own all the AD&D first edition books, and played them through the "invasion" of that abomination of second edition. (At least we thought it was after investing so much in first edition).   

Now I have 3rd and 3.5 (funny how things change) and my kids are getting involved in the game. We just started an Eberron campain, now that Sharn: City of Towers is out. I couldn't do without EnWorld, since it saves me so much time checking up on all the other sites to see what's new in the genre.

Keep on rolling!

Dan Erbacher


----------



## Deathmonger

*There, now I've posted.*

Long time player, first time DM. so far, so good.


----------



## maglubyet

Hi guys,
Playing D&D (as player and DM) for 14 years now and still fond of it.
I always loved to write down our little adventures and planning to post some in the near future.

Greetz


----------



## The Summoner

*Lurk mode off*

Hey all, been lurking for a while, decided to create an account.

Been a D&D player for ... damn... 22 years.  I've tried other systems but seem to keep gravitating back to D&D cuz it's the one everyone knows.  I even developed a variant system a few years back, but scrapped it cuz it was real close to the direction Wizards took the d20 system, so why recreate the wheel.

I've been in some pretty high powered games, and some really rewarding low level gritty games.

As far as running games, I've been running games off and on for a while, and have recently started up a Witchfire Trilogy game.  

So bear with me if I ask some questions which have already been asked.  I'll try to look through the archives, but they're quite extensive.


----------



## Karistan

Hello all. Been lurking over the hubbies shoulder for a long time now so decided to actually join. Been a player for over 10 years. Nice to be here.


----------



## Garland

First time poster, first time player. Been wanting to get involved with the game for years now and i've finally found a group to get started with. So I decided to look around the web and learn as much as I could.


----------



## ChaosEvoker

*Greetings!*

Hmm...interesting concept here...

Hey I'm ChaosEvoker I'm a long time Player/DM. I've probably had some version of every possible experience in the world of D&D. I am the creator of the Dungeon Masters' Foundation, which you can find here I look forward to posting on these boards! See you around Enworld!


----------



## ReodDai

*Hello All*

I've been a player and sometimes DM for about 10 years and am just looking around since all the people I use to play with are either; living out of the country or moving on with their lives.


----------



## MerlinID

Hi all.  I started playing RPGs before most of you were born.    That would be about 25 years ago.  I have written a game which was published commercially, (Sword of Aragon, SSI, long out of production).  I'm working on a MMORPG web-based game now, which will be done when I get enough time and energy away from my job to finish it.


----------



## nitriongold

*My name is Nitrion . . .*

My web name is Nitrion; 

I'm 19 years old I'm a guy, and I've been, searching the internet endlessly trying to find real connections to people who are already in the real metahuman and super natural, or super human projects . . .

'The truth is, I don't know what I'm going to do now, I thought I wanted to become a cartoon animator but I can't find anyone who's interested in drawing or animating or advertising my unique characters I've created . . .' 

'Now, I'm obsessed with trying to find some kind of real working anit-gravity technology so that I can fly and begin a real life career as a real life flying super hero alien wearing a blue alien costume I've created with sharp golden wings . . .'  

'I've always wanted to make my main character real.'

That's my story now . . .  nitriongold@yahoo.com


----------



## dnd3dm

*Finally Introducing Myself*

Hi, all!

I've been lurking about for over a year, and even posted a couple of reviews a while back. Now, I have finally broken down and decided to say something on the message board. 

I am single, 28 years old, have a BA in English, and live in Northern California, USA, I've been playing and DMing D&D in some form since 1991 (2nd ed.). That's 13 years (damn!) but I guess that still makes me a bit of a young'n in some people's eyes. 

My favorite world is Forgotten Realms, as I have read a ton of the material (novels and game supplements) and appreciate the detail that has gone into it. However, these days I find myself desiring lower-magic worlds with fewer high-level NPCs. I am running my own dark, low magic, swords-and-sorcery campaign called "Swordlords" right now for a group of 5 or 6 friends. I'll probably come back to the Realms later next year. I'm also an RPGA member and have active characters in the Living Greyhawk campaign. I used to play Living City when it was still active. 

None of the other settings, including Eberron, interest me that much (The magic-tech thing is a BIG turn-off). Psionics still seems like just another magic system and level of complication, and I won't use it. Psionics in general are a sci-fi thing IMHO, and don't fit well in D&D anyway. 

I don't really use any third-party d20 stuff in my games as a DM or player. I find trying to keep track of the official WOTC stuff is challenging enough. 

My favored class is cleric, followed closely by paladin. Favored race is human. Favorite monsters as a DM include dragons, devils, demons, and undead, in that order. Favorite D&D deities include Mystra, Tyr, Bahamut, and Pholtus. 

My other hobbies include writing, computers, reading, watching movies, and collecting Transformers. My favorite movie is LOTR: Return of the King (extended), though Spiderman 2 would be a very close second. I work in a temp job right now, but hope to be a published writer someday when my life stabilizes a bit more. 

I also go by the web handle smf2045, which is my AIM. 

That's it for now. Happy holidays!

-GT


----------



## Azactoth

*Hi everybody*

Hi every body I'm a gamer from Turkey.


----------



## Animaniac

*Introduction*

undefinedundefinedundefinedHello all  I am the Animaniac from Philadelphia PA Male 37 Years old as you can see by my name I love japanese Animation including Looney Toons Ect. I have over 1000 + Titles in all formats Laser disc DVD Vdo Cassette and VDO Disc Titles include Dna2, Gun Smith Cats, Ranma1/2, Chronos Crusade, Chobits, Dnangel Happy Lesson Abenobashi Shopping Arcade, Najica Blitz Tactcs, Ikki Tousen, Love Hina , Love Hina Again, Noir Full Metal Panic, Kiddy Grade,Samurai X I have a hole lot more but I will be here all day. Other than that I am a up coming Anime Artist Should have my on show out in a year or so The name ofthe series is going to be called Soul Samurais. That's all for now I will keep you posted.


----------



## angelicmadrigal

*Hey all.*

Yeah it's me. Everyone's friendly neighborhood game junkie.  Just thought I'd pop in and say "Hey". So....Hey.

I'm pretty much an elitest snob when it comes to gaming, movies, video games, and mostly anything else .  I don't like most people I meet.  

I've been known to be in some pretty lame games just to get my RP fix, just ask my currernt group.  They get all my horror stories. So I guess I'm just an addict; plain and simple.


----------



## Criton

*Hello all!*

I've been a fan of this website now for about 5 months and a D&D player/dm for 17 years now.  What a great place to trade ideas, talk the talk, and share with other gamers.

Thanks to all that are involved with this site's upkeep and for all of those enthusiasts that keep it buzzing.

I'm currently running a D&D 3.5 ed. game here in Nashville, TN.  I will make sure that all my players sign up and check this site out.

Thanks again,

Criton


----------



## lindy

*hello all-xbox help*

i am a mom with a 11 yr. son who is into all video /computer gaming , paleontology/fossils etc,. i need some help/advice, and am probably in the wrong place for it. please let me know?i hope everyone had a great christmas. my son has a 2 yr. old xbox. we just got him some new games, halo 2 special edition, clone wars. he had a friend  over a couple weeks ago with the new halo and it olayed then. now it will not play or read his games. it played one new game yesterday, but will not recognize it now. it will not even play a cleaning disc. i took the games to a video store to check them out and they work fine. so it has to be the laser eye???? how can we adjust it again or ? i really do not want to have to buy a new xbox or send it out for a 2-3 week repair period thru microsoft. any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks, a mom


----------



## Lady Firehawk

Hello! I moved in from the WotC boards...    Anyhoo... errrr... I'll post some relevant bits about myself eventually; let's just say that I'm a weirdo 18-year-old Christian gamer nerd girl not-quite-goth sort of person who seems to be having trouble getting together with her buddies for D&D because of clashing schedules. Blaaaargh!

Oh, yeah... the post icons remind me of fark.com for some reason...


----------



## gokhank

It's an honor and joy for me to be a part of such group of roleplayers which I admire the intelligence and creativeness of its members dearly.  I would like to thank all for their unintentional contribution to my roleplaying experience.


----------



## Sheng Long Gradilla

Hi,

I am new here. I registered on this forums some time ago, but I had not posted anything yet. Now I wish to discuss some house rules I intend to make into a complete game system. I like asian cultures, so that's what these game rules are all about. You will most often see me in the House Rules forum.


----------



## Trahnesi

Greetings from a lurker,

I've been lurking, reading story hours for a while now.  (Hey!  Update your story hours!  You know who you are...)

I'm a long time RPer, who actually isn't very familiar with d20 or 3.0/3.5.  I'm familiar with 1st and 2nd edition (I still love the utter confusion which is the 1st Ed. DMG) and I'm a big fan of other RP games.  (My library includes Everway, Unknown Armies, Over The Edge, assorted White Wolf products, Fudge, Amber, Theatrix, and others.  Frequently I run things in a system my players call "WHIM" - WHatever I Mandate.)

I hadn't been that interested in 3rd edition, until seeing the various tricks that you folks in story hours have been able to get it to do.  I've got a game world I've been working on as an intellectual exercise, but it never really fit for any of the game systems I've encountered.  However, after reading "Welcome to the Helmae" (I know I'm mispelling that) I decided that it was possible with some mild tweeking of the standard classes and religions I could maybe get the feel right.  So I've finally shelled out for the PHB, and once I've had a chance to peruse that I'll probably blow some of my gift-card holidays money on the DMG.

I'll probably be lurking for a bit again, but I'll also maybe pose some questions about how folks would tweek the classes to get some specific effects that I'm interested in.  And who knows, once I finish mucking with this stuff, I might actually run the game and write it up in a story hour.  (Completing the circle of online life.  The only question is which part of that  is "compost")


----------



## Piratecat

Trahnesi said:
			
		

> Greetings from a lurker,
> 
> I've been lurking, reading story hours for a while now.  (Hey!  Update your story hours!  You know who you are...)




Yessir. Right away, Sir.  

Welcome, everyone! It's great to have you. Hey Lindy, I've dropped you an email with a suggestion for tracking down your problem.


----------



## addictivemalkav

*Hello everybody*

Hi, I've been following some of the great story hours for about a year now, especially Destans and Sepulchraves. Great Reading. I never posted, so now......


*HELLO EVERYBODY, its a great site.*


----------



## Captain Loincloth

Hello, I'm a working class bloke from near Cleveland who is in the autumn of my youth.
I used to post occasionally on Eric Noah's old site under a different username.  I've decided to delurk and join the crowd.


----------



## hucker

*Another hi*

Hi!

I've been directed here by an anti-lurking message! Though I wouldn't call myself a lurker - more a researcher. Have dabbled a bit in PbP's after discovering them, though the game I played (at snotling.org) died. Discovered mud's, found out they were the bastard children of true Roleplaying (and I can see why) until I found LegendsofKrynn which I have been playing for a several months now, in my mission to get back into Roleplaying.

I'm an over the top geek who loves delving into discussion about roleplaying (some good things to be found at nerdnyc.com if you're into that sort of thing). Planning an exhibition with another artist I know about RPing, so have been looking around various sites trying to glean info and discourse on the subject. Also trying to find a Dragonlance pbp game I was following on this site but can't search. Hopefully I can now!

That'll do for now. Great site, ridiculously expansive. Several thumbs up.


----------



## oeverloos

Hi all,

I found this great forum last week while I was searching for D20 Modern: Blood and Guts material, and I actually found a lot of information on this board. (Altough I probably missed alot since I couldn't locate a search function   )
I'm a 24 year old student at a Military Academy in Europe, have two Bachelor degrees, and I'm doing a Master in Engineering (or Applied Sciences, I still don't know how they're going to call it). I hope to graduate in 2 years, and then I'll start my military career.
I started playing RPG's 10 years ago, and after a long period of Fantasy games, I descided to invest the little time I have in D20:Modern...
I don't consider myself a Gunnut or something like that, just someone with a (un)healty interest in all things ballistic (and explosives) and Military.
For those who fear I sound like someone who is waiting for WWIII, don't fear professionaly I'm much more interested in disaster relief, and I would have prefered being in Asia now to help the people.


----------



## NeutralGood

Hola Enworld, I'm new to the boards.  Heard about you guys at the Indy GenCon and I finally stopped lurking and have started to post.  I play the only RPG worth playing, DnD.  Currently playing a Wizard of Tyr in Argland of FR.  I'm also currently working on a Space Wolf army for Warhammer 40k.

If I would have to sum myself up in three words it would be, sarcastic, creative, and dead sexy (I mean really sarcastic.)


----------



## andirach

*'Lo, 'Lo*

just sayin' hello...joined so I could read the RSS feeds here.

Love these guys for providing RSS feeds...makes it SO much easier to keep up on news!


----------



## Zpud

*Hi there!*

Just wanna say hello - I really love this site! I'm a 24 year old lad from Denmark who has been a dedicated player/DM/fan of D&D (and a great deal of Warhammer) for the past 14 years, and I've actually never seen this homepage! (DOUGH!!) But it's really cool and I hope I'll enjoy participating in discussions and share som opinions on the page.


----------



## Sir ThornCrest

*Psion comments/questions about the Cerebralmancer...*

I have read some others negative comments about the Cerebralmancer, and like prestige classes that "couple" the spellcasting capability. Most comments have been about the lack of high level spells, and how they are being sacrificed to multiclass. How they lack punch, and are always second fiddle to the single classed party members. So I almost didnt select it.....but Im glad I did.
We are currently running a campaign that started at 7th level and is now 10th. I have absolutely 0 complaints. The only draw back that really affects game play is my high level spell casting is behind the straight classed 10th Cleric and 10th sorceror in the game, and to a lesser degree my psi chrystal and familiar are both stuck at 2nd level. Other than that I am the party arsenal! I have selected psion feats to allow me to use other displine powers, and I have just got the feat (forgot name) that allows me to cast spells as my hit di = 10th level wizard-for DC and durations etc. I am effectively a 7th level Wizard and 7th level Psion, and the only Psion in the group. 
So my question is, in your experience is it the duel spell casting capability of a multiclassed spellcaster/manifester or just the unique abilities of the Psion that shine the most. Being the parties "second wizard" is somewhat lack luster, so I did chose to specialize in evocation, as where he did not. This certainly brought me back to the A list. My astral constructs are vicous! Anybody else out there play this class or other duel/spellcasting classed (mystic theurge etc). How do you find them in game play, interesting, fun or boring. I have to admit my favorite class is still the fighter. I must also admit my roll playing with this pc is a bit lower than usuall he only has a 9 Cha, and isnt exactly fighting for the leadership position. He is simple a stand back, way back and fire kinda guy... 
Secondly this is my latest pc over the last 2 months, and he is noticable almost to powerfull in comparison to the rest of the party. The other spell casters also agree its a whole new ball game once you pass a certain threshold with spell casters/manifesters vs. non spell casters. I have so many powers/points/spells to choose from its mind boggeling. The party has 1 7th Rogue/2nd deulist/2nd Monk, 1 10th Barbarian, 1 11th fighter, 1 10th Cleric, 1 10th Sorceror and me the 10th Cerebralmancer. 
What is your take on the duel spell caster prestige classes. And what do you think of the spell caster vs. non spell caster starting around 7th too 8th level boy how the tides turn!

Sir ThornCrest


----------



## Bobitron

I've been on here for a little while now, and I am curious how people manage to make their first post in this thread. How do they know it's here?!?


----------



## Piratecat

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I've been on here for a little while now, and I am curious how people manage to make their first post in this thread. How do they know it's here?!?




[David Copperfield] Maaaagic. [/David Copperfield]

Seriously, we have a little note for new members who haven't yet posted, directing them to this thread.

Sir ThornCrest, you should repost your question in the General Discussion forum. That way it can get attention from folks interested in the topic!


----------



## Bobitron

Piratecat said:
			
		

> [David Copperfield] Maaaagic. [/David Copperfield]
> 
> Seriously, we have a little note for new members who haven't yet posted, directing them to this thread.




Ahhh, thanks. I must have missed the memo

Everything going OK with the snow?


----------



## MithralDragon

*Greetings*

...and Salutations!

I just wanted to take a moment (literally) and introduce myself.

I've been an avid lurker of EN World for awhile.  At last, I think I'd like to give a little something back!  I am a long time player of D&D (ODD, 1e, 2e, 3e, etc), and an RPGA Guild-Judge, with well over twenty years of gaming under my belt.  I'm here to look for the usual Great People and Great Games - and little else.  Chances are, I'll spend a considerable amount of time in the chat room - now that I have direct access!

Thanks!
MD


----------



## Seeron

*The adventures of Seeron - abridged*

Hello there, I'm Seeron - named after possibly my most ill-fated DnD character ever.  A 1st edition fighter with an 18/96 strength, psionics, and weapon specialization in the two handed sword.

Some highlights of Seeron's career...
Fort Call - Defending the border of Melnea against hordes of the bordering evil kingdom.  The PCs were just about the only survivors at the end of a week of repeated attacks, including a Duergar that got Enlarged to the point his axe wiped out an entire column of goblins.

Cursed by Death - Seeron had unfortunate religious experiences, leading to him being cursed by his patron deity - the Newhon god of Death.  Periodically, a random person would glow blue, and he would have to slay them.  After some period of frustration at this, he joined the Gaulinitian Empire's legions, figuring he could work it out in battle.  After taking a walk one morning and finding 150 pilgrims peacefully going through a meadow...who started all glowing blue.  Well...let's just say that they don't talk much about Massacre Meadow.

Inspired Sainthood - Sometime much later, after fighting for and winning his freedom in the gladiatorial arena, and evil more or less taking over most of the known world, Seeron found himself among heroes doing the right thing again, finally.  In Arslaad he traveled, his psionic healing one of only two cures for a plague that was wasting away the population horribly.  Traveling from village to village, headed towards the source of the terrible plague, he was 'blessed' by helpful companions, who would marvel at the 'spontaneous' appearance of statues of glass showing scenes of the great 'Seerhan' healing the common folk.  

Aligned True Neutral, his good in the end balanced out much of (if not all of) the evil he had 'inadvertantly' done.


----------



## wedgeantilles

Hi there, y'all! Just a quick "Hi there" to all here at EnWorld.
For those interested, my name is Jim, and I come from this fine country that is England. If anyone in the Gloucestershire area wants to drop me a line, feel free!

Hope to hear from folks soon,

Jim


----------



## Markustay

*Just wanna say Hi*

whats up everybody? I'm new here (Uh-Doh!) and I just wanted to introduce myself. Some guys over at my LGS said this was a pretty cool place to hang. Anyways, I've been a gamer since the original D&D Chainmail rules. The first game I ever bought was the Blue boxed set of Basic D&D, and I still have the ugly mishapen dice. I try to play just about every type of game, from RPG's to board games to computer and console games. I had the first console (Atari) and the first home computer (TRS-80 circa 1979), so I've been lucky enough to see most of the growth in all aspects of the gaming industry. I even worked briefly for a small game company called FGU; playtesting, moving boxes, and shrink-rapping mostly. I had started a wrighting project for them, but they moved out to the West Coast and We lost touch. I'm based in the NY area and I'm lucky enough to have 2 game stores within 7 miles of my house (it used to be 3!). The only type of game I haven't been able to play is miniatures, though not for want of trying. So far I've painted three armies, but the groups break-up by the time I finish painting! Most recently was Warmachine. Everyone I knew was playing, so I bought an army. Two months later I finish painting and showed up at my LGS on WM night and they were playing something else! They said no one is playing that anymore. bummer. I got some pretty cool looking figures though, so its not a total loss. Anyhow, I ramble: I just wanna give a big shout out to all my fellow gamers!


----------



## Piratecat

Mmmm, ugly misshapen dice. Mine got stolen, unfortunately.

Welcome, everyone!


----------



## jonesy

lindy said:
			
		

> i am a mom with a 11 yr. son who is into all video /computer gaming , paleontology/fossils etc,. i need some help/advice, and am probably in the wrong place for it. please let me know?i hope everyone had a great christmas. my son has a 2 yr. old xbox. we just got him some new games, halo 2 special edition, clone wars. he had a friend over a couple weeks ago with the new halo and it olayed then. now it will not play or read his games. it played one new game yesterday, but will not recognize it now. it will not even play a cleaning disc. i took the games to a video store to check them out and they work fine. so it has to be the laser eye???? how can we adjust it again or ? i really do not want to have to buy a new xbox or send it out for a 2-3 week repair period thru microsoft. any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks, a mom



Have you tried calling the Xbox customer support (the number can be found at http://www.xbox.com/en-us/support/default.htm)? I would advice against trying to fix it yourselves. The problem might not even be the laser eye. Some Xbox models have defective disc players. The Xbox has one of 3 possible DVD Drives. Thomson, Phillips or Toshiba. The Thomson drive is one of the worst drives to have as it has a high rate of failure.

Edit: umm...yeah...I just noticed how long ago that was posted and am thinking that she most likely must have found an answer already. Ugh.


----------



## Ghengis Cohen

*Hello Everyone*

Hello all,
   My name is Ghengis Cohen, and I'm a part time computer student, full time Target employee, and closet game designer.  Before getting into the d20 system, I ran campaigns in White Wolf's World of Darkness, and R. Talsorian's Night City.  I've also played in numerous campaigns, including 2nd Edition Forgotten Realms, Ravenloft and Dark Sun.  Currently, I'm attempting to build a modern campaign world, but time constraints has put much of my DM work on hold.  For now, I'd be content to find a decent PBEM game, provided that the setting is well thought out.  Anyway, it was nice to meet you, and hope to hear from you soon.​


----------



## Percivellian

I found this thread once, then had a heck of a time locating it again afterwards. I must pay attention whilst browsing...

On to introductions, then. I'm new to ENworld, and relatively new to gaming itself (only been playing since 2000). My groups have been heavy FR-ers, though they have introduced me to Star Wars, and d20 Modern & Future. I'm an anthropology student, which I figure is terribly cooler now because of all the gaming related applications. I don't game as often as I'd like (do any of us?), but great efforts and many miles commuting are put in running games all year round, with as few many-week breaks as possible.

The wealth of experience and knowledge here can be slightly overwhemling at first, but is without a doubt very useful, and I'm grateful this place exists, and that you all visit. I hope that in time I can contribute positively to the community. For now, I'm enjoying learning the ropes.

Thank you for your time (and the welcome thread),
Percy


----------



## randomling

*waves hello to the new people*

Hello new people! Welcome to ENWorld!

(Small plug: any girls who've recently signed up for the boards, come say hi in the ENWorld women thread! The link's in my signature...)


----------



## aberrant80

Hi all, well basically, I'm just interested in the reviews here  I'm just posting to get rid of that welcome message. lol


----------



## Skallon

*Oh dear, I'm a lurker...*

...as EN World constantly reminds me. Well, urm, I've been around long enough to have read rec.games.frp.* before TPTB divided it up into separate newsgroups back in the '80s, so I'm not quite up to diaglo's timeline, but close. While I remember the good old days fondly, I certainly don't want to go back to them; the modern edition of D&D suits me just fine. And now I will resume my lurking on this board... and the WOTC boards... and the newsgoups... and marvel how Hong can find the time to post on EVERY SINGLE ONE of them.  Whatever do you do for a living, Hong? And can I get in on it? ;-)

All the best,
Skallon


----------



## MonsterMash

Welcome to all the newcomers (sorry too many to type out the individual names).


----------



## Pacio49

*Intro*

Greetings everyone. I'm a lifelong gamer of D&D just finally getting around to getting myself on ENWorld.  I live and work in Connecticut and run a 3.0 campaign in my own world (Tol Vehara) and am currently playing in DMChucky's Rappan Athok 3.5 campaign.  As a player I'm much more interested in plot development and character growth than necessarily the hack & slash, and I find myself drawn to the odd-yet-non-spectacular race/class/personae combinations.  For example, in the 3.5 campaign I'm about to enter with my second character (I try to only play one at a time... the first one just retired to off-camera) as Nipnottle the Gnome Paladin of Shaundakul (and his Riding Dog/special mount 'Sparky', the St. Bernard [great Gnomish Saint of Garl Glittergold's, but that's another story]).

As a DM, I'm particularly good at world-building in the socio-political sense (and I don't really care how much the albedo would warm the planet at that tilt and yay far from its sun, unless it's going to affect the dynastic succession of Amoeba King George in the primordial sea, thus ushering in an age of darkness or light).  I enjoy using the 'one for fun' method of determining random encounters, and then using every third or fifth roll to make the clock of plotted macro-setting events advance one notch. 

As a DM, I'm pretty bad at judging where the fine line between a firefight of such intense proportions you lose a third of the PCs and the dreaded TPK. So I often overcompensate and make things too easy (at least to my notion of the same) and then sit there in baffled befuddlement at the fact that even though I decided the invisible rogue assassin would NOT be needed the party came damned near close to biting the big one.  And then other times putting things in their path that are supposed to be awfully dreadful and enough to end the game session, only to have the pixie half-dragon barbarian party member sneeze sideways to wipe the whole thing out.

As a player, I find myself appreciating the fact that someone else has put the effort into the work of plotting and scheming. And I rather enjoy a subtle approach to roleplaying, trying to adjust not only my character's direct actions and statements to be in character, but also taking a light overtone of mood or whimsy in things I let myself say out of character, too.  Example:  playing a CG elf with a short attention span, I would often come across as though I the player were stating that an action any experienced player would avoid or at least be wary of was something the rest of the players ought to consider and follow through with.  It was a couple of game sessions before they all caught on.

But then, one of the DM's I gamed under for years would tell stories of *his* DM who had moved away... man by the name of Rich, who would assign extra days of schooling (AD&D 2nd edition advancement requiring x# of sp/week of training, he'd tack on extra days that then got prorated in sp cost and tacked on to the bill for advancement).  He'd make notes of folks talking quietly among themselves while their characters were under a silence spell, etc.  It led to a disciplined bunch of players who passed such discipline (anecdotally only) on to me.  So, when the character died this past Sunday, the player became rather reserved, not even watching the rest of the battle much beyond occasionally taking the Hershey's Kisses with Almonds off the board as each of the NPC clerics died. (Hey, I waited until they were dead and then put the crumpled foil wrappers back in place.)

Anyway, that's me, gaming style. I look forward to getting to know you all through the boards.  Guess I've got a bit of reading to catch up on, though. Hrm.


----------



## Obezyanchik

*Hiya!*

Hi there.  I've been gaming off and on for maybe 8 or 9 years, and I follow the story hours that Cerebral Paladin and Orichalcum write.  (I also play Dove in Cerebral Paladin's game.)  Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Berginyon

Hi!  I've visited EN World on and off for the past year or so, but now that I finally made an account over at the WotC site, I decided I should do the same here!  

I've mostly participated in D&D campaigns with a little VA and Shadowrun on the side.  I'm currently taking part in an Eberron campaign, and the username is from the previous (FR) campaign I played in before moving up north.  I'm interested in playing in other systems such as CoC, SG-1, and Paranoia (just because I've never gotten the chance).

I look forward to reading more here -- and maybe even participating one day


----------



## Kheine

*Welcome to EN World!*

Oh... wait, I guess that's your line.

A few of my mates have been here for a while so I thought I'd join in rather than just lurk. I've been impressed by the intelligence (and humour) on the site. Hopefully y'all have some great insight for the games I play in/run.

Cheers.


----------



## Temmogen

*Greetings*

Hi, been lurking as a guest for the past year, and finallly decided to take the plunge and register.

So Hi!


----------



## innerabove

*Artist, new at ENWorld*

My name's Caleb Cleveland, a freelance artist who works for a number of RPG publishers, including Kenzer & Co., White Wolf, and Green Ronin.  A gallery of some of my work, mostly b/w, can be seen at my website, www.calebcleveland.com.  Please be kind, it's my very first website!  

Thanks a bunch!

c.


----------



## nightfall966

*Just to say hi*

Hi I'm Nightfall and I'm new to the board. I have been GM'ing D&D 2nd Ed. for several years and am about to lose my last player, so I'm moving to an online gaming forum and will be looking for players.


----------



## opensent

*This sucks BTW.*

I can't search anything or read any reviews. This sucks.


----------



## MonsterMash

Welcome to all the newcomers. Sorry can't mention you all by name.


----------



## DragonSword

Yeah, welcome.


----------



## johazz

*johazz*

I enjoy Dean Koonz' books and have an interest in his "Book of Uncounted Sorrows".
What information, if any, is available regarding the source of his 'quotes' ?


----------



## randomling

Welcome new people


----------



## Dreckned

*Summoned Monster's Question*

Who controls summoned monsters the DM or the player ? It doesn't specifically say in the DMG. Any help would be appreciated. Page numbers of the reference would help also, if any.


----------



## Michael Morris

Welcome to the boards Dreckned.

Questions about D&D rules should be fielded to the D&D Rules forum


----------



## Baracutey

Hola from Puerto Rico! 

I've been lurking for about a year now and registered one or two months ago. I started playing DnD nine years ago (2nd ed.) and loved it, dabbled a bit with other RPG's, and came back to DnD as the DM for my group. I can't say I've been a good one as we haven't played a lot over the years and usually just one-shots, but that's about to change as we just started the Shackled City Adventure Path, and my group is pretty excited! so am I!

I love reading other members opinions, advice and campaign journals (Sagiro's story hour rocks!) and hope to one day participate in many geeky controversial topics!

Nos vemos!


----------



## Arrond Hess

Good Day to you all,

New to the EN World and looking forward to to posting here. 
Just a brief overview of myself... D&D gamer for 20+ years and still a big fan of the game. In fact I still have my very first D20 in my dice bag, named "Killer". Although he is now retired from service due to a multitude of nicks and chips, preventing him from actually landing on a flat side. Currently, I'm playing the part of the party Warlock and enjoying it.


----------



## DominarChris

*Just a hi & some info*

Been gaming for about 20-21 years...Am a bit of a gaming whore I suppose; I will play just about any RPG out there...Started with Basic D&D and done the AD&D 2nd ED., d20 3rd and 3.5...the d6 Star Wars...all told, I have played or own the rules to over a dozen different games, ranging from the overly obscure (Manhunter; Armageddon) to the obvious (D&D in most incarnations) and Star Wars (in all incarnations)...Have even designed a few games of my own (haven't we all though?)...Haven't played much lately...Have a serious RPG jones going on...Anyone in the central IL area interested in getting a group going, AIM me at numberonescaper.  Am usually connected.


----------



## Cherry_Tart

Just wanted to say Hi.

I'm a noob to this type of gaming. And was actually given my first set of dice, as well as mini, and DnD handbook for christmas by a group of friends in Winnipeg. I even played...perhaps half of my first game up there...and enjoyed it. I look forward to returning so we can actually finish the game. 

Anyway, I look forward to poking around the threads and learning more about RPG's and whatever else this board has to offer.

Oh...on another note, you can find me most nights in the #dnd3e channel on IRC. 

^_^


----------



## MonsterMash

Welcome to CherryTart, DominarChris, Arrond Hess, Baracutey, Dreckned and johazz


----------



## MoorheadSpyder

*Hello*

Greetings.  I just joined and this is my first post.  I've been gaming since 1974 and love
to play or GM a wide variety of games.  D&D, AD&D, 3rd and 3.5 ed., Gamma World,
Paranoia, Boot Hill, Top Secret, James Bond, Stormbringer, NWN, City of Heroes, etc...
Am hoping to find a local group with an opening here in the Moorhead area.
I'd like to see brownies, stormbringer, mournblade, Elric, Orcus and Demogorgon
brought into the 3rd edition and 3.5 edition.  Brownies especially since they can
be special improved familiars for LG characters.
TTFN.

                                                                              MoorheadSpyder


----------



## RoftBorne

hey well,umm i new at online roleplay but not d&d so if somone could e=mail me so i know how to get started


----------



## Palaner

Well, hello hello.  I'm just about to start DMing my first-ever campaign.  No, I've hardly played at all.  Maybe twice.  This gives me both excitement and paranoia at the same time.


----------



## Piratecat

Dreckned said:
			
		

> Who controls summoned monsters the DM or the player ? It doesn't specifically say in the DMG. Any help would be appreciated. Page numbers of the reference would help also, if any.




This is the kind of question to ask in the Rules Forum! Head on over and post away. . .

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## Arctic Juggernaut

Hi Everybody,

I am just getting back into Dungeons and Dragons after about 15 years of thinking I had "grown up."    

I am currently playing in a campaign with some of the same guys I used to play with back in jr. high and high school.  My character is a grizzled veteran of the City Watch in a nearby kingdom who is looking for his missing son.  Following his son's trail, he stumbled into joining a band of adventurers seeking the Sage Stones to restore the (unfortunately petrified) rightful king to the throne and end the tyranny of the current petty warlords.  

I am having tons of fun with the 3.5 ed. rules.  Since my character has a bit of the hard-bitten veteran cop to him, I have gotten to use my "imtimidate" skill quite a bit as he shakes people down for information.  The non-lethal damage rules have also come in handy since our quest has made us political enemies of the state.  My character is loathe to kill representatives of the "legitimate" authorities (guards in the cities we pass through) who are just doing their job.  Things have gotten more complicated in D&D-land since I was thirteen!   

Thanks for reading my rambling.  Looking forward to being part of EN World.

Arctic Juggernaut


----------



## PrinceofLowLight

'lo all.  I'm a migrant from the Wizards boards.  I've only seen EN before to read Shemeska's Story Hour, now I know there's a whole neat website attached to it.    

Interested in D&D since elementary school.  Always dug the books (particularly Planescape) but I didn't get a steady game until I was 15.Two years later, I'm a part of a forthcoming company (headed by the recruiting DM) that's publishing a campaign setting with tons of new core classes and races.  We intend to change D&D as it's known.    

Some interest in a few other systems (Mage, Changeling, Ars Magica) but I've only played D&D for any length of time.


----------



## Sgiò Karka

Hello

Before speaking, I want you to excuse my horribly rusty english... 

I'm from the island of Corsica in the Méditerranée, south-est of the France.
It will be 15 years that I'm playing and mastering AD&D and D&D with a little group of friends (in the Forgotten realms, Ravenloft, Dark sun, or homebrew settings).

I had to try to participate to this forum regularly, but I have a little time with my pc and internet.

Have a good day and good play !


----------



## SirKicley

*where's the reviews?*

Good day,

I have been visiting this site for a couple of years now.  I never subscribed before today, but found the reviews of products to be irreplaceable and quite helpful.  Today after deciding to subscribe I found to my chagrin that I cannot find the link I used to use to read product reviews.  

I use to simply go to the main page, click on reviews, scroll all the way down and type in the title (or publishing company name) and all the products and their reviews would be accessible.  Where did this feature move to?


Personally, I love to DM.  I've been pretty much the main DM for my group of gamers for the 17 years!!   I've been playing since 82 - my aunt taught me to play.  When i do get the refereshing chance to be a player, I jump at the chance to play a wizard or alpha-male damage dealing warrior-type.  Prior to 3rd ed, I had never to play a rogue; considered them boring and useless.  Since, I have 3 of the 5 characters I've made for 3rd ed have been rogues, and I've loved it!

I grew up with 1st ed and switched to 2nd in my senior year of H.S. but never really enjoyed it as much.  3rd edition reminds me of the old 1st ed, but with more concise rules and the wonderful ease of adjudicating more powerful creatures.  3.5 is the best thing thats happened to D&D since the 1st ed Unearthed Arcana - which is still my favorite supplement book ever made!

Robert Brambley


----------



## oakleafbard

Hello,

 I've been gaming for about Thirteen years now and contrary to what I was told in church I have sold my soul to the devil, been possessed, oppressed,or depressed by this game. I haven't even learned any real magic spells or how to summon demons ( whatta rip off). 

 All kidding aside , I've really enjoyed this website and love seeing other peoples "take" on gaming.  I've been playing with the same group of about eight guys since the beginning and we pretty much know what to expect from each other: but I made sure they all checked out this site and a couple others to freshen up our outlook on fantasy roleplaying. I hope to post at least half as much as I read but time is in short supply with a wife,a child , and a job. There just aren't enough hours in the day.

 Take care evrybody. See you around the Forums.


                               Oakleafbard.


----------



## MonsterMash

SirKicley said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I have been visiting this site for a couple of years now.  I never subscribed before today, but found the reviews of products to be irreplaceable and quite helpful.  Today after deciding to subscribe I found to my chagrin that I cannot find the link I used to use to read product reviews.
> 
> I use to simply go to the main page, click on reviews, scroll all the way down and type in the title (or publishing company name) and all the products and their reviews would be accessible.  Where did this feature move to?



Welcome to all the newcomers.

Reviews section:
Publisher listing 
Title listing 
Cheers
MM


----------



## Torek Copperthumb

Hello all.  First time on a message board.  


Torek


----------



## Dormammu

*Hello (and a few details about myself)*

I have been playing D&D in some form or another since my dad bought me a first edition Monster Manual because he thought I'd like the pictures.  I went through blue box and red box Basic before getting the other 1e hardcovers.  During the RPG boom of the early 80s, I drifted away from D&D in favor of better systems and other genres.  I even worked at a gaming store for a couple of years.

When 3e D&D came out, I leapt back in.  I've been using this site on and off for a few years, but with this new version I had to re-register.  Here I am, reading reviews to find the best books out there.  Happy gaming, all!


----------



## Dormammu

MoorheadSpyder said:
			
		

> I'd like to see brownies, stormbringer, mournblade, Elric, Orcus and Demogorgon brought into the 3rd edition and 3.5 edition.  Brownies especially since they can be special improved familiars for LG characters.



All of these have been published for 3e (not 3.5):

Demogorgon and Orcus are in the Book of Vile Darkness (WoTC)
Brownies and another version of Orcus are in the Tome of Horrors (Necromancer Games)
All the characters from the Elric books are printed in Dragon Lords of Melnibone (Chaosium), a sourcebook for playing in that setting using D20 rules.


----------



## Stosh

*A hello*

hey, my name is dylan and i was born in canada. I lived there for 15 years and now live in the USA in california, burrbank. I joined this site hoping to find a new group to play with and havent looked as of yet. Soooooooooo yeah. Hi.


----------



## Songeki

*Just Saying Hello*

Just thought I'd say hello out ther to all the fellow EnWorlders, seeing as I've just now registered. See you all out there.


----------



## Piratecat

Stosh said:
			
		

> hey, my name is dylan and i was born in canada. I lived there for 15 years and now live in the USA in california, burrbank. I joined this site hoping to find a new group to play with and havent looked as of yet. Soooooooooo yeah. Hi.




Dylan, we have a Gamers Seeking Gamers forum. That's the best place to hunt down a group.

Welcome!


----------



## james black

*hi*

hey how do you play or get to start to play on this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

james black said:
			
		

> hey how do you play or get to start to play on this site!!!!!!! <snip> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




First, hello.   

Second, there's really no need for so many "!".


----------



## thom1111

*He He He!*

Hi y'all...I've lived in the Chicago-land area almost all of my life. I'm currently involved in an on-going D&D 3.5 campaign (almost 10 years running!!) So uhhhh...do you like.....stuff?
(name that quote!)


----------



## BOZ

welcome chicagoland gamer!  you're just in time; the 10th Chicago Gameday in Mt. Prospect is next weekend: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=114977


----------



## DSCwench

*DCS Wench is here*

Hello all, thought I would join this forum.  As you can probably tell I am the wench in the DSC games group.  Hope I gain alot from this forum.


----------



## oldschooler

Here I am! I've been posting at Dragonsfoot for some time and even stuck my face in the Grognard's Tavern here and there. The v.3.5 stance and slow loading times have kept me from here for a while, but finding out about the Gary Gygax Q&A threads means I'm on board officially. Rejoice!

I have been a gamer since about '82 and recently started collecting and playing all my old favorites from days of yore. I mostly like OD&D & AD&D, but now it looks like C&C is getting some action from me as well.

Assuming my avatar shows up right, I call it "EGG on Horseback". Cute, huh? And now, off to chat with the original Dungeon Master...


----------



## zsinj_101

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster and all that...love these boards.


----------



## Rian Lightblade

Long time WoTC boards poster. First time to EnWorld


----------



## tempus_14

*noob to enworld*

Hey name's chris and (as the title says) i'm a noob to enworld, anyways i have past experience in playing and dungeon mastering in the grayhawk and the forgotten realms series. I'm looking to join up into a rpg but i dont know how (noobie woes,  lol), so if someone could send me an invitation (please!!!!!!) to one of their games, or information on how to ask someone for an invitation. And of course, I need a character but, once again, i dont know how to make one so an e-mail with that info would be great.

E-Mail: Aspect_of_bahamut_1490@hotmail.com
      or  bloodraven_14@hotmail.com

P.S.: to whom it may concern (espescially DM's) i have several characters premade just in case and have been hoping to use them, I carry 2 different character sheets for each level, so in other words i have 40 characters ready for use (i have alot of time on my hands ^_^) and one more thing what does WotC mean????

thankyou in advance for the info

tempus_14


----------



## Piratecat

tempus_14 said:
			
		

> I'm looking to join up into a rpg but i dont know how (noobie woes,  lol), so if someone could send me an invitation (please) to one of their games, or information on how to ask someone for an invitation.



If you're looking for a face-to-face game, scoot over to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum and post in order to find folks in your area.  If you're looking to play online, head over to the Talking The Talk forum, which is where play-by-post games get organized. Welcome!




> and one more thing what does WotC mean?



It's short for Wizards of the Coast (www.wizards.com), the kind folks who make D&D.


----------



## starwars1138

*hail!*

Hi all,

I live in Atlanta and am getting back into gaming after a long break.  Looking forward to juicy discussion


----------



## The Pjats

Greetings 

I'm Pjats.

Long time lurker, first time poster, also a WotC forum member (under the Shadow Blade account).

Playing D&D for around 2 years. Member of a dutch roleplay community called Portalkeep and besides that I'm playing in 2 campaigns, one going into Epic and one just starting at level 1


----------



## MonsterMash

Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## Cecil Solomon

Just signed back up after a couple of years hiatus, so this is a test post as much as anything.


Been gaming since forever--primarily FRPG.  Have a home-brew system and 3.5.  Do a LOT of support for Dundjinni, enjoy mapping, artwork, and in-short bringing my campaign to life.


----------



## Haunus

Whats up ,


----------



## Aus_Snow

Hey there ENWorld! I have looked, listened and lurked for long enough now.

I'm in Victoria, Aus. I play and run D&D sessions as often as possible. Branching out into some d20 Modern and other d20 soon. Involved in 6 campaigns at the moment.

I'll post something else when I feel I've got something interesting to say. 

P.S.: How do I get on eof those RPG Characters in the control panel area?
P.P.S.: What does ENWorld stand for?


----------



## Ferox4

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> P.P.S.: What does ENWorld stand for?




Eric Noah World. He started these boards. That was before Morrus usurped him


----------



## play_dough

*For Mad Hatter*

Maybe I'm on the road to Perdition.
Maybe it's where I need to go for awhile.
My knight would always be one.You think to highly of yourself or maybe I did...


----------



## Mark

Ferox4 said:
			
		

> Eric Noah World. He started these boards. That was before Morrus usurped him




It's my understanding that the take over included a ritualistic undergarment exchange.  Both were surprised to wind up in women's underwear.  Neither one was pleased.


----------



## Kendry

*Hello from Kendry*

Aha! My first attempt at a post was wiped out by ethernet gremlins.

Kendry here, just joined EN world. Cayzle mentioned this board over at woldiangames.com, and on his Wemic web site.

I've played D&D since 1979, dwell in the IT world in the Seattle area, and have lived in Spain and Russia. My wife stopped playing D&D when her thief character died from a poisoned lock about 20 years ago. And I was DMing.   Besides the fact she plays D&D no longer, she is otherwise perfect in every way. In our household are two sons and a daughter, one mother in law, and one cat. Crows and other winged critters have learned to be wary of her.

My favorite characters to play, generally, are human or halfling bards, psions, clerics, paladins, rangers, or multiclassed.

My favorite online gaming spot is woldiangames, started some years back by Jerry Phelps and his buddies.

Looking forward to getting to know the site, its inhabitants, and resources. See you around!


----------



## Cooncat

Hi. Um, hello... I'm kinda shy.

Anyway, I'm here because I haven't done any roleplaying in about seven or eight years. I was only ever in one long-lasting campaign. My friends's father ran one that was mostly D&D 2e, but with some modifications to the rules. Another friend of mine was in an IRC rpg just a couple of years ago and said it was a lot of fun, so I'm hoping to find one of those. Something simple to start out, because I don't have much experience. I'd really like to play a 3e D&D game.

Anyway, I'm 20, and live in upstate NY. I like most types of fantasy and sci-fi. And... I don't know what else to say about myself now.

*hides*


----------



## rmccraine

*New Kid on the block*

Hey,

I am new around here. I am always looking for new rpg character information. I am currently working on a generic unpaladin. Basically a religious fighter without a paladins draw backs.


----------



## AOS

*A general Hi*

Just a quick Hi,

Mainly to stop that message appearing each time I log on! LOL

I'm quite new to RPG, and at the moment playing RuneQuest although about to start a Dungeons and Dragon's campaign soon   

AOS


----------



## PiratesLife4Me

*Hello all*

About me: I'm an American soldier finishing up my combat tour in Iraq. I'll be getting stateside in a few weeks. I'm interested in finding a solid gaming group in the Austin, TX area. I'm usually the DM and have been running a game out here with some of my fellow soldiers for most of the past year of our tour. That's about it.


----------



## mpws1

HI all.

Ive bin playing dnd 2nd edition for about 1 and half years now so still pritty new to all this, the quest for more information has lead me here, so hopefully with all the help this site has i should be able to understand the game more and more.

I luv playing
I luv the game
I luv DND! 

See you guys around.


----------



## DragonSword

Hey, everyone, and welcome to ENWorld. Enjoy your stay, and, Cooncat, don't be shy, we don't all bite, only some of us...


----------



## gamemagi

Hello


----------



## smootrk

*been a while*

Hello everyone.  I play 3.5ed after a long hiatus.  I started with the red/blue basic/expert editions many moons ago.  Nice to be a part of it again.


----------



## warlord

Why does the name Eric Noah sound familiar? And by the way I'm Warlord some of you may know me as the anti-talkien/anti-3rd edition guy but I've changed and just wanted to reintroduce myself.


----------



## naull wiz

*please help*

i am new to d&d can some one tell me what is the 
best attack naull (human magian) has please help me ! 

thanks


----------



## Orchard

*never been much of a poster*

i've been reading these for ages and decided what the heck i might what to add so comments of my own, ive mostly hang around the rules threads


----------



## har_rys

wow, another d&d posting board. i thought it couldn't get beter.....


----------



## Galildan

*I am new too*

Hello everyone. I am new to this site but not new to D&D, I'm wondering what it is, what it's about, and if anyone has a link to a d203.5e pdf I can get.. I need to read up on the new magic items if there are any. please give me a shout.


----------



## Tobin

Hello.  Long time story hour reader, I thought I should stop in and say how much I've enjoyed reading.


----------



## GameLoft

*Our gaming center*

Hello everyone.  

My name is Ian Howard and I am the Deputy Director of The Game Loft.   I have been gaming for over twenty years and run through my job over 9 games a week.   My program is very original and I hope to send it to many other locations over the next ten years.

I look forward to reading and commenting here on the site.


----------



## praptor

Hello.
......


----------



## DragonSword

Thought I'd say hi to the latest bunch of new ENers.

Hey everyone!


----------



## Odhanan

Hi everyone.

I'm not exactly "new" to D&D, or roleplaying games, for that matter. I've been game mastering for as long as I can remember, or almost. TSR, Chaosium, White Wolf games are among my favorites. I've been playing games like OD&D, Stormbringer to go through a long "storyteller" period. I came back to D&D a few years ago, and didn't put it down since. I currently run an Arcana Unearthed game set in a homebrew setting with my close friends. 

I always wanted to become a game designer and fantasy writer. I am currently designing a number of things for D&D - couple of modules for Dungeon, a setting for Arcana Unearthed/Evolved that has been in the making for five years using D&D3 mechanics, more than ten years on a "background" standpoint. I guess good things need time to fully take shape in a way or another. 

Well, I guess that's it ? Oh, I'm French by the way !


----------



## nogray

Hi, all.


----------



## BAD_ASS_BITCH

*Star Wars*

Hey can anyone tell me the name of the books of star wars 7 to 9 i know the first 1 to 6 but i cant find out wat the other ones r i would really like it if anyone can find out for me.

Thanking You 
BAD_ASS_BITCH


----------



## Dinkeldog

Okay, so the first thing is that we need to come up with another name for you.  The current is unacceptable to Morrus' grandmother.  Let us know what you want to change it to, and one of the Admins can do that for you.

Second, you'll get a better response to your post in the sci-fi/books/movies forum.


----------



## darktalon

Hello - long time occasional lurker here and some of you might know me from the rpg.net forums. I've been playing and running games for *thinks* over 10 years now, and I'm only 20.   I enjoy a great variety of games - d20 and non-d20 and a wide range of genres. I don't play as often anymore as I'd like due to the general lack of hours in the day, but I still buy and read new gaming material in the hope of possibly running it sometime.


----------



## ElfTao

*Hello, EN World!*

Hello!

My name is Lyz (well, really, Elizabeth R.A. Liddell).  I am, among many other things, the new Editor-in-Chief for the official e-zine of Silven Crossroads (www.silven.com), _The Silven Trumpeter._  I've been a gamer for a decade, a writer forever, a classical musician, and all kinds of other things.  I'm learning more and more about d20 every day, and joining EN World seems like it will be a grand adventure as far as that goes!


----------



## Captain NeMo

*Hello*

Hi, I'm jodjod.


----------



## firechicken

Hello all, my names matt and I 'm relatively new to RPG's in general, D&D included, which is to say I've been in a Faerun campaign for the last year or so but that's about it. Looking forward to learning loads from the site though.


----------



## cerebus

*Howdy!*

The thingee said I have never posted, but I don't think that's right. Oh well, if I haven't, here's my first post!

Rock on.


----------



## MonsterMash

Welcome to all the newcomers
*does monster mash of celebration!


----------



## megamania

Welcome all new posters.  Don't be shy.

There is plenty here to see, learn and do.

Don't forget the Storyhours.

Many talented people write their adventures there which are entertaining and a good place to look for useful ideas for your own games.  I do several Story Hours myself.  I have a Darksun campaign, an Epic Level save the universe-type one, and an Eberron one.  I will be starting a second Eberron one once I complete Darksun.

Enough for plugging my own stuff.  Enjoy and look around.  I'm sure someone here with catch up with C's 15,000 posts ('course by then he will have 2.67 milllion).


----------



## IDX

Hello All,

I'm a long time lurker on this forum and decided it was time to register myself, So here i am.
(A)D&D has been a hobby for 10-15 years now. 

See you all around

Greetings


----------



## Pickled_Whip

*Does anyone else here like pickles?*

Hello, I'm new here, but can't seem to post a new thread. Maybe I can do so here!

I'm new here and want to know who to trust. I just can't get enough pickles, though...pickled cucumbers, pickled okra, pickled beets...they just do things to my tummy that are irresistable!


----------



## DayDreamer

*DayDreamer from Spain...*

Im a new D&D rpg gamer with a lot of questions...
Helo everybody


----------



## Empress

I guess I post here first, right?

I've come here on a friend's recommendation. I started playing role-playing games two years ago when one of my handmaidens brought it up - it can be very lonely in the Hollow Palace *g*.

I've played mostly White Wolf games so far (and one evening of Buffy), but our Game Master wanted a change of pace, so I'm in my first D&D campagn now (and I guess I should say Dungeon Master *g*). We've played a few times now (I'm a half-elven cleric of Lathander), and I guess I've gotten the hang of the rules - but I'm sure you all can still tell me a thing or two about the game *g*

I'm looking forward to being here! Bye,

Empress


----------



## Nikolai II

Hi there - I am noone in particular who just dropped by because this is the only place I can find the Grim and Gritty rules for download


----------



## bobbob

How does he have all these twinned spells if he only has only chose the twin spell metamagic feat once?


----------



## King Vyper

Hello, I am a Stromtrooper coming over from The Damnation Army!


----------



## bunnyhero

*hi!*

hi, i'm new here. i am returning to the world of roleplaying in general (and D&D in particular) after a very long absence (more than 10 years... maybe 15+ !)

anyway: i just wanted to say that the reason i decided to register here was because i was _incredibly_ impressed by the civility and intelligence of the discussion in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121982  which i found via a google search of (gurps vs d20). i skimmed the thread expecting to see a flamewar, but was pleasantly surprised by the level of discussion. i knew i had found a special community, so i joined 

hats off to everyone here!


----------



## Sherkan

*New french DM*

Hi, first time here.
I'm planning a Mahasarpa campaign (by James Wyatt a.k.a Oriental Adventures designer) and I'm looking for tips, idea and adventures for this India flavour world.


----------



## Tao le Demago

*Hello*

I'm French RPG Gamer. I'm 27, live in Paris. Work in Rackham. I play with 3 friend.


----------



## Kreik

Hello everyone, 

I''ve been a (A)D&D gamer for about 10 years now. I currently DM a campaign set in Green Ronin's Freeport, and I'm a player in a Scarred Lands campaign. 
Since there is so much useful stuff here at the boards, I thought it would be a good idea to register.


----------



## TheLemming79

*Lemming*

Greetings Fellows,
I'm a fan of enworld - came here via mortality quite long while ago and finally decided? to register... Well about time I think.

For approximately 13 years I'm into rpg's and I started with the early days of ad&d - 'sigh'... Well as you might have recognized by my "style" - I'm a foreigner - and not a native speaker - but I'll try do my best in english.

Just wanted to take this nice possibility to say hello - nice portal you got here guys - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wolfs Of rome

just a quick question whats is threads . I 'm just very new to this . Cheers


----------



## Empress

I think each topic also cinstututes a seperate thread.
I know other places have a threaded structure in their topics; that's probably where it came from. Single topics weave a continuing thread of discussion through the fabric of posts.


----------



## Mr. Venom

*I am me.*

I am indeed me.

Who are you?

And how?


----------



## ASH

Hi all new people. I am not new.  Watch out for ooze's.  If you want long threads check  out anything that says Hivemind, or Crothian in the title.


Out!


----------



## davetrollkin

Hi 

I've been playing Dnd for about 9 years and I work for Esdevium Games in the UK.

I am DMing a Ebberon Campaign using the Arcana Unerthed Rules and due to start a round robin game next week. I have been reading a bunch of the Story hours and decided to register.


----------



## MonsterMash

[waves]Hello to all the newcomers [/waves]


----------



## Jawar

*Hi*

The webmaster asked me to post, so here I am.
:\ 

Well, just curious, but after Fantasy RGP, what is your favoutrite genre / game style?


----------



## Jdvn1

Jawar said:
			
		

> The webmaster asked me to post, so here I am.
> :\
> 
> Well, just curious, but after Fantasy RGP, what is your favoutrite genre / game style?



Well, glad you took his advice. 

Hm.  Probably Anthro RPG's.  I'm weird, though.  I also like stuff like WoD, which modern/post-apoctalyptic.  Oh, and Angelic/Demonic stuff.

Not that I'm that new or anything.


----------



## Smart

Well, after writing a reply and having it lost in a bad submit, I'll make this short and sweet.

I've been playing RPGs for around 18 years. Currently I'm DMing a D&D 3.5 campaign set in Greyhawk for four players. I've worked professionally as a writer and editor in the business sector, but am currently finishing up my degree. I'll then be back out looking for a job.

I had some spare time over the summer to write, and wrote a submission for WoTC's War-Torn Open Call. I'm beginning to write more adventure and monster related material, which I hope to use in my current campaign, not to mention for possible future publication.

Well, that's me. I've played many games but am currently a D20ophile... but I've done my share of WoD, Palladium of all stripes, Shadowrun, and other old-skool games, like cyberpunk 2020, Top Secret, and a few open-source games. Any questions?


----------



## Forger of fate

micheal morris, i can't help but notice that your avatar of kentaro the smiling cat from the new magic set( betrayers), its always nice to find more magic players on line as well 

well i'm new here and my name is gabe *bows* and i'm here to steal all your D&D tech


----------



## Darkness

Jawar said:
			
		

> The webmaster asked me to post, so here I am.
> :\
> 
> Well, just curious, but after Fantasy RGP, what is your favoutrite genre / game style?



Horror. In fact, I add a lot of horror to my fantasy games.


----------



## Brickjackson

*:b*

hello?


----------



## Erywin

*Hello*

Just wanted to say hi.  I have become addicted to this site ever since a good friend of mine showed it to me a few months ago.  Running a really awesome campaign right now that I am trying to put up a Story Hour for, hope you all enjoy it when I can get the details posted 

-E


----------



## blargney the second

Hi Erywin.. welcome to the addiction that we like to call EN World. 
-blarg


----------



## theSpectre

Hi, first post - longtime lurker. But now i feel like posting.


----------



## MarkCsigs

*Hello everybody!*

My brother first told me about this place, so I thought I'd give it a lurk.  Seems like you have a really interesting group of people and I hope I can contribute.

About me?  I've been playing D&D so long that my first boxed set came with 'chits' instead of dice.  I'm usually the DM 'cuz no one else want to do it, but also because I enjoy world building and I love giving my players a thrill.  My favorite moment as a DM is when I scared two novice players out of the dungeon just by describing the scent of death that wafted up the stairs from the second level ... 

I may be unique here in that I loved 1e, loved 2e and now I love 3e/3.5e.  And hell, I love role playing and political intrigue and I love dungeon crawls and combat.  I just love the game.

And now my 12-year old son is hooked on the game, so I've done my part to help extend the hobby for another generation.  Hooray for me!  

-- Mark C'sigs


----------



## whipline

nice welcom thread.


----------



## Centurian

Hello- 

just found your site and I am impressed. Mostly early out I will watch but I will reply to all messages posted to me. 

Here is some of my background

25+ years with D&D (I remember the "red-box" kit)
some time with GURPS, Top Secret, Avalon Hill, Ravenloft, many others

Currently building my own game world (again), massive and complex this is the part I enjoy

just stopped by to say HI! and Great site !!

Centurian


----------



## mordicus

*D&D forever*

Thanks for your warm welcome.
I'm a Greyhawk fan since the beginning, but I have an open mind and appreciate other role-playing worlds as well. The shelves of my library are filled with tomes and adventure-modules. I'm an avid reader and my hunger is as large as the first day I discovered D&D. I continue to develop the world of Greyhawk as I set out 25+ years ago. I'll try to help wherever I can and hope to find some interesting material on your excellent site. Keep up the good work!
Greetings.


----------



## Carridine

*An Official Hello*

The whispered hope of re-contacting Steve Perry or his wife or any of the other players in that 14-month classic of shared mania during those insane, explosive weekends...

Why am I here? 

I thought I'd washed my heart and mind of all RPG. I thought I was free, free to choose and free to grow, unencumbered by the precious burdens of Director/Moderator... but once on-site here I watched, astounded, amazed by my fingers' seeming will of their own, registering me and uploading my own drawing for Avatar, and typing this greeting to the staunch and creative among humankind... and the elf realms and dwarven kind...

It all rekindled when my boys reached school age, I guess. I shifted to "Earn MORE Money" mode and began copywriting and screenplays.  A year ago I started getting Maestro moving, and now I await word from my lawyer-partner in Hong Kong, while negotiating with a Romanian director here in Bangkok and putting finishing touches to the 143 pages of screenplay based on the life of Corrado Feroci.

A faster development, a more creative interaction... yes, that is the lure of RPG for me. You've been in pickup games, even GOOD games, but did you ever PAY $10 a game for a twice-a-month campaign? for 14 months? That, my friends, was my entree into the world of dungeons and dragons and human-based mysteries solvable by teams of Player Characters, intent on developing their characters, their skills, their experience and The Plot.

As each session began, we started with a printed version of what happened LAST session, complete with drawings, to review and bring us up to where we are now. There's the cliff. Here are your fingernails. You're just hanging on. 

What do you do NOW!


----------



## player 2

Hello everyone!

I am a new player to D&D.  I have playing for about a year.  My husband has been playing for years and finally talked me into playing a game.  I am having a good time and I now share and understand my husband's "addiction".


----------



## thewave

*Help Please*

I am looking for a copy of eTools patch 1.4 , I need it to use user data saved, the new patch1.5 and higher will not allow access. Code monkey no longer carries this patch or supports it. any one out there, can you help a fellow table top warrior out?


----------



## Methylviolet

*Kahana hii kya?*

Vo hamse ham unse khabii na mile; kaise mile dil na janoo.
Ab kya kare?
Kya nam le?
Oh, right -- "Methylviolet"


----------



## Lessa

Greetings all from a newcomer (to this site).  Been playing D&D for a long, long time.  Yes, I remember the boxed sets, too.  Looking forward to sharing ideas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'd like to welcome all first time posters and registered users with a smile and a handshake.


----------



## Cazic

*Hello*

Just joined up here. Looks like a good place.


----------



## Gurney Halleck

A fine hello to you all. I was recently suggested to come to this site, seeing as, sadly, WOTC boards have lost quite a bit of flare, and I'm looking for a good Forum to spend some time in. Some of you may, perhaps, remember me from the Wizards boards. Hopefully it wasn't a bad impression.   In any case, I look forward to being around often, and hope to see you around!


----------



## jgbrowning

Yah, welcome to all the new peoples.

joe b.


----------



## Enkil

*Hello enworlders!*

Hi everybody. New here... Look forward to reading your opinions on gaming.


----------



## Thomcat

*Hello*

Thomcat here, been online for a while, but didn't post here apparently.  Clicked the forum link...


----------



## MantraSong

Hello all! 
I keep hearing about this forum, so I decided to drop by and make an account, I must say I'm impressed.
Its nice to be welcomed here, I hope that this is as friendly a place as this thread suggests


----------



## MonsterMash

Hello and welcome to the newcomers - participate and enjoy


----------



## Ielenia

Hello all.  How very nice of you all to be so warm.  Looks like an interesting site, although I've only just arrived.  I plan to have a good look around.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Gurney Halleck said:
			
		

> A fine hello to you all. I was recently suggested to come to this site, seeing as, sadly, WOTC boards have lost quite a bit of flare, and I'm looking for a good Forum to spend some time in. Some of you may, perhaps, remember me from the Wizards boards. Hopefully it wasn't a bad impression.   In any case, I look forward to being around often, and hope to see you around!




I can't say I remember you..... I also post there, but not on a regular basis as I do here. Also under the same SN.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

thewave said:
			
		

> I am looking for a copy of eTools patch 1.4 , I need it to use user data saved, the new patch1.5 and higher will not allow access. Code monkey no longer carries this patch or supports it. any one out there, can you help a fellow table top warrior out?




Can't say that I can. But welcome to a fellow poster who lives only a half-hour away from me!


----------



## Selenim

Hello

Just a another long-time DnD player who got tired of lurking   .  I'm currently running a custom FR game (toned down the magic and the showstealing NPCs) thats been going for several years now.   Thanks to the horrors of Real Life I'm down to one regular player so if anyone wants in just let me know.

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Greenbond

*Greetings*

New to ENWorld (but not to gaming)...so far I like what I've discovered.

 I'll probably spend way too much time in the story hours!  

 Looking forward to discussing and sharing with this community of gamers...

 >-GB->


----------



## Tomovasky

*HEy all*

 Hey all, it’s good to see a new place to get ideas and talk about good old D&D, I started back in 1ed with my Wizard/Ranger 18ST 16INT 16CHA Glaive fighting Elf who died by owlbears. 

Now I DM for my younger brothers and friends in 3rd, I been playing with them in home brewed worlds for about 4 year, and am about to run my first FR game in the Vast (love to hear about any stories your guys have set in the vast or any ideas), I love hear of stories about the game in the old days. There just some thing about the gleam a player gets from telling return to a great adventure.


----------



## Ubeor

*long time listener, first time caller...*

Well, my players have been talking about this place for a while now, so I thought it was time I join....

I've been gaming since I was 6 (1982), when I started with the red-box "D&D Basic Rules" set.  I'm currently struggling to convert a 10-year-running campaign to 3rd edition, with varied levels of success.


----------



## Shadow_of_a_man

Hello.  Figured I'd pop my head in here and say hello.  I finally registered (after about a year of lurking).


----------



## Vladd

hellow 
am a guy that has many ideas for moster of d and d i love to come up with new or improve the terrors of the dungeons.


----------



## Michael Morris

Tomovasky said:
			
		

> Hey all, it’s good to see a new place to get ideas and talk about good old D&D, I started back in 1ed with my Wizard/Ranger 18ST 16INT 16CHA Glaive fighting Elf who died by owlbears.
> 
> Now I DM for my younger brothers and friends in 3rd, I been playing with them in home brewed worlds for about 4 year, and am about to run my first FR game in the Vast (love to hear about any stories your guys have set in the vast or any ideas), I love hear of stories about the game in the old days. There just some thing about the gleam a player gets from telling return to a great adventure.




Hello and welcome to ENWorld. Be aware that the system allows for multiple colors - at the moment the "stealth" style and the default. Colors that look good in one style may not display well in others.


----------



## DM Cray

*Hello*

Hey guys, this is DM Cray, or the player Jack Cray.  I'll just introduce myselves.
The earliest character I can remember creating was Jack Cray.  I started out writting stories about him, and it didn't matter what time frame, what setting, his personnality was always the same, and he has become my alter ego.  Jack began as a bastard sword wielding, fun loving, gambler, and by the end of my first story evolved into a serious, caring, three dimentional character.  "I gamble with dice, not lives," is absolutly my favorite qoute I ever wrote for him because it was the pivital moment (in my mind) when he actually began to care.  Although I'm sure no one really wants to hear about that so I'll just end it there.  Send me E-mails, reply to threads, or anything you want to do, I love nothing more than hearing "Tell me more" from anyone who truely wants to know.

Jack


----------



## cnedra

*Returning to the temple of elemental evil*

Hi 

First up, great board. Having been out of RPG's for a few (cough cough) years now i was a little daunted to think what i was letting myself in for when my kids asked me to teach them (god i sound like yoda), but is good to see that those long nights round the dining table still go on elsewhere in the world.

Am also after a favour (smiles) please could anyone enlighten me as to where i may find a map for the moathouse dungeons from Return to the temple of elemental evil? Have managed to get a copy of the book from a long retired player, but have no maps with it.

Thanks

Cnedra


----------



## Jahdia Sarisen

*Hello*

Hi, I'm Jahdia Sarisen, or at least my PC is  Long-time player, some-time GM, occasional reader, first-time poster. I started off in superhero gaming, but am now mostly fantasy. See you in the boards.


----------



## Brulnbar

*Hello*

Just thought I'd stay in touch. I like most FRPG's.


----------



## belialboy

Hello everyone, I've been an avid lurker on the storyhour boards ever sense I found out about Sep's "Succubus and Paladin" series. I've been roleplaying for quite a number of years, though 3rd. edition has been my compulsion of choice for some time now. Alaska's winters are long, so what better way to while away the hours then with D&D and a handfull of friends?


----------



## kingkostas

hi all

I am a newly member of this *D&D* site. Also i am a dungeons&dragons player and DM.
I join this site because it's about *D&D.*


----------



## Pip-Boy 2000

*New User Here*

Hello, all, I'm new to EN World, as you may have gathered from my posting in this thread.

Looks like a pretty big site, but I'll be sniffing around, looking for fun places to lift my leg.

Specialty: all manner of post-apocalyptic settings.  If there's a nuclear holocaust, an alien invasion, a great flood, or a supervirus, I'll be there to see it.  Count on it.

Cheers!


----------



## Lucrecio

Greetings, d&d players & dms.


I've read this site review's for a long time, it helped me spot good products and steer clear from bad ones. I'm a long-time dm with a large collection of d20 books and pdfs. I'll probably post a review sooner or later, I hope it'll be a good contribution to this site. 

See you on the forums

Lucrecio
The great old ones were, the great old ones are and the great old ones will always be


----------



## enoch (living dream)

*?*

  hi im new to this game


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to ENWorld Enoch!


----------



## enoch (living dream)

hi i am a creative writer who hopes to become a comic book writer some day, i write about super hero's and i am looking for some one to jion with me. if you are keen e mail me at whituhead@yahoo.co.nz


----------



## enoch (living dream)

you like cats do u


----------



## enoch (living dream)

are u still on line


----------



## enoch (living dream)

you love writing aswell?


----------



## enoch (living dream)

hi frutathka


----------



## enoch (living dream)

so what do u like doing


----------



## enoch (living dream)

so some one tell  me what this game is al about


----------



## Lady Amber

*Thank you all*

 Yes thank you all this is A most irresistible site,my work and craft studies
keep me hopping but I hope to post soon and offen as I can.

Magic takes A lot of my free time but when I can this is the sort of place I like
the best!


----------



## Trax t'lera

*'Allo*

Hi, I joined a little while back and kept forgetting that I could come here.  I've only been gaming for two years...does that make me a two year old gamer ?  Anyway everyone in my group always talks about this place (they're 10 year old gamers).  One mentioned that someone here is in marketing or learning marketing and knew about free survey software.  If anyone knows anything about that, please tell me.  I'm real keen on getting some public opinions on a little gaming accessory idea.

Thanks


----------



## mad_monty

*Hello*

Hi everyone, just looking around to see what's up.  Cool site.


----------



## Leorik

Hi there just found this site recently while looking for e-tools xml's.


Name's Jeff, been playing for years. like the 3.0 and 3.5 systems.


----------



## the Lorax

Hmm, didn't realize there was an official welcome thread.  I'm not a big fan of wading through Message boards, and really haven't bothered to look at the boards much here, but I have lurked for quite a while, if nothing else for the d20 news (and at Eric Noah's page before this).  Me I've been playing since '80, and don't regret a minute of it.  Currently I run 3 once a month campaigns in my own home brew world, and play in several games as well.  I've already made 20+ posts, but I know that is nothing.  Anyway, GAME ON!


----------



## ranger89

*Hello to all*

Hello to all.  I've been reading these boards for several years and decided it's time to stop lurking.


----------



## Mystra

Hi. I'm new here, but not to D&D - I've been roleplaying for about 10 yrs. Torm on here is my better half. I am also into Magic the Gathering and many other things. I look forward to posting more, and getting to know everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mystra said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm new here, but not to D&D - I've been roleplaying for about 10 yrs. Torm on here is my better half. I am also into Magic the Gathering and many other things. I look forward to posting more, and getting to know everyone.



Naturally, did he make you sign on with Mystra as your username?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mystra said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm new here, but not to D&D - I've been roleplaying for about 10 yrs. Torm on here is my better half. I am also into Magic the Gathering and many other things. I look forward to posting more, and getting to know everyone.




Hello, Wife of Torm!   

Keep him in line!   

I see he finally got you to register on this board. Now his rantings aren't so safe anymore!  

What... you two don't live on the same plane?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Naturally, did he make you sign on with Mystra as your username?




If he was gonna do that, he shoulda called himself "Kelemvor".....


----------



## Phraint

*Greeting And Salutations*

I am a long time RPG and wargame player that started playing AD&D in 1982. I just love the creative outlet that role playing games provide me. I think it is important to remember that all games have their fans and flaming each other is just silly. Since enjoying a certain product line is purely subjective,no one is right or wrong. Just have fun! I am a big fan of superhero games and probably own every one ever published Mutants and Masterminds is my passion lately and I'm gearing up for a new campaign soon. AD&D is my game of choice for fantasy adventuring but I have been exploring d20 D&D and am considering running a campaign set in Judges Guild's Wilderlands of High Fantasy I am also a enormous fanboy of David Hargrave's Arduin Trilogy and can't give enough praise for Emporer's Choice for reviving a classic. My own Arduin campaign "A Dark Reception in White Doom Tower" has been a blast. IMHO,Gary Gygax is the greatest game designer on the planet and I have been fortunate in corresponding with him on the playtest of his latest fantasy game Lejendary Adventures, which I highly recommend.Contributing to his book The Canting Crew was a great honor for me.  I also love space strategy wargames, my favorites being Starfire and Star Fleet Battles. I live just putside Pittsburgh, PA and I am always looking for new players.

Roy AKA the Phraint


----------



## Rogue Silencer

*hello!!*

hello!! Im new here. my dm told me about this site so i figued why not give it a shot.its great so far


----------



## Ijsman

*To say Hello, and ask for character sheets*

Hi everybody,

I really love Message Boards. I think there is no better place to meet people and find useful information. I hope to add something useful for all. 

I'm looking for a fillable and auto-calculating character sheet for D&D 3.5. Do anyone knows where can i find it? Already looked in RPGSheets, with no success....:\

[]s

Ijs


----------



## Mystra

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hello, Wife of Torm!
> I see he finally got you to register on this board. Now his rantings aren't so safe anymore!




Haahahah I had been reading all the rantings, and posts - I just had not registerd til now. I figured it was time for me to come and harass you also.  I just really don't know how much... if any I will post.. I'm very quiet, and shy.. Anyway nice to finally get to talk to you myself


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mystra said:
			
		

> Haahahah I had been reading all the rantings, and posts - I just had not registerd til now. I figured it was time for me to come and harass you also.  I just really don't know how much... if any I will post.. I'm very quiet, and shy.. Anyway nice to finally get to talk to you myself




Is this gonna be "payback" for me harassing your hubby?   

And people are usually more open on a message board than they are in RL... There are times I'm shy too, depends on the people I'm around. 

If all else fails, post on the off-topic area about anything and everything there is!  




Not to mention hitting that 1500 post mark!


----------



## Caldrek

*Good Day*

Hello, 
     Nice to make the aquaintance of everyone here.  It is always rather thrilling to find a group of peoples with like minded interests.  I look forward to gaming with all of you at one point or another but as of yet thee on-line forum is a bit new to me, if anyone should have any suggestions feel free to contact me.


----------



## celeborn

*a little about Celeborn*

Other than a gamer since 1982, there is not much.. my brother is the web blogger of www.thespecialproject.com  its about the journey of he took on the way to fatherhood.
I have written some material for the project silverymoon.  I am currently in the middle of a bank merger at work so gaming time is short and a good diversion from work.


----------



## Mystra

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is this gonna be "payback" for me harassing your hubby?
> 
> And people are usually more open on a message board than they are in RL... There are times I'm shy too, depends on the people I'm around.
> 
> If all else fails, post on the off-topic area about anything and everything there is!
> 
> Not to mention hitting that 1500 post mark!





Heee maybe a _little_ torture.  

I will keep that in mind about the off topic area.


----------



## Mortarion

Just wanted to say Hi!

A have been reading this forums for some time (especially the story hours) but have recently registered.


----------



## Cassafrass

Well there isn't much to say about me. I am a free lance photographer, whol plays 2nd edition DnD, Vampire, and some times Werewolf. I used to play magic, then I ended up hating every one who played it so I sold my cards. I'm very shy, and just moved to Kansas, and have 0 friends. I have tried making friends, but they never seem to want to just sit around and relax or watch movies. Stupid rich kids. 

I'm married and proud of it. So yeah...that is pretty much all


----------



## Serena

*I sopose ya'll would like to know a little about me*

Hello everyone,  I sopose ya'll would like to know a little about me. Well, here goes:

         I'm a 28yr old female, and I have Just started exploring this kind of games. So far it rocks!!
 (I am married to an AD&D GM ) I have only been playing for a year so I'm still a little stuipd about alot of the rules and stuff . But I was surfing the net one day and found your site and thought it was awsome!!  So here I am . I am not sure what else to write but i would like some feedback on what is Rifts?  Thanks for the help.


                                                      Your Friend,
                                                           Serena


----------



## Asylum

I just wanted to say hello. I'll take the time soon to say a bit more about myself, but I'm definitely looking forward to participating here!

Thanks,
Asylum


----------



## luca77

Hi all


----------



## ShrinkyLink

Hi, one and all. I'm a 39 year old gamer who has put off joining Enworld for far too long. Aside from running a D and D campaign for many years now, I also spent far too much time playing RPGs on my Xbox and Cube. And if my wife looks the other way, I hope to sign up for Warcraft this summer. Because, as you know, sunlight is overrated.

Happy to be here, finally!


----------



## Aurnik

Greetings and salutations all!! I am a gamer from the town of Painesville, OH, and I've been gaming since waaay back. Actually, I am an old friend of carpedavid's, and in looking at some things online, I found this site. I like the looks of things, and I plan to be here quite a bit.

Until I post again.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A greeting to all new posters!


----------



## dm_option

Hi all,

I'm a longtime D&D player and DM who just recently found out about EN world.  Nice to find a group of folks who seem to be interested in helping each other out.  So many forums are brimming with negativity and it's nice to find a more civil place to talk.  Can't wait to get to know everyone better.

Quick question right off the bat.  The FAQ says you can search the forums but I can't find that option anywhere.  Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

You'd have to get a "supporter account" in order to get the search function. Or you can ask in a thread for one who does have a supporter acct. to look for something for ya if you can't afford it.


----------



## megamania

Hello everyone new and ongoing.

Hope you visit long and often.

and allow me to pimp my storyhours.  Links are below.


----------



## Oberon

*Hi everybody*

New to enworld
Old to D&D ( 0 ed. fan)
Hope stay here a long time 

Oberon 
il giovane mago


----------



## Elfdart

*Blue Book!*

The Holmes Edition got me started. I've always strived for keeping it simple and fun.


----------



## meleeguy

*Hello!*

Greetings,

I used to play alot when I was a teenager in the Kaiser Wargaming Society in SoCal, then got busy with other stuff (SCA).  Now I'm back in a regular bi-weekly Eberron game and decided to join Enworld, which I've read for a year or so now.

meleeguy


----------



## doswelk

*Hello (another attempt at posting)*

:\ 

DId it work?

It did!


----------



## angus

*Gday*

Gday, Im just someone who is puttin together a 12 lvl halfling sorcerer to take on Maure Castle. With the help of an enlarged 12 lvl monk, 12 lvl rogue, and a 12 lvl summoner, It should prove to be interesting. After a TPK at the main door, anything's possible.
See ya for now.


----------



## Seekerofskill

*I spend my time lurking*

I am very interested in the thoughts of the game designers.


----------



## Soviless

*Myself*

like i said in my profile i am quick to get along with  i like chess  and i nice. I also like sports like wrestling   and baseball; even though I only weigh 97 pounds. I also like to read really long books like Lord of the rings  and the dragon reborn. I am also shy when it comes to girls


----------



## zacharythefirst

*Hello There*

Hi there--zacharythefirst here, long-time lurker, first-time poster.  Just wanted to say hello to everyone and I'll see you around the boards.  I'm big into games with a "classic" RPG feel, games that don't make you buy $100 worth of material to actually play, and any game that's just plain fun.

For those thus inclined, you can also check out my site at http://rpgblog.typepad.com

See you around!


----------



## Zakath429

Hail and Well Met!

I am Zakath, faithful follower of the great Cthulu. I have been leading campaigns across the greyhawk and Faerun worlds for almost twenty years. I was introduced to this site by my good friend and fellow brother in Cthulu's name James Stoves. I hope to be posting more as the time goes by, but I at least thought to stop in and say hi.

By the way if there are any other players in the Lansford, Pennsylvania are who are looking for a group, post me.


Let the Madness Reign!!!!


----------



## Krom

Hello. I started gaming in 1996. I haven't played in two years. Can't get into computer and/or online RPG's. It's strictly D&D/FR with books and character sheets for me. Are there any gamers in Tampa/St. Pete?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

*Hi*

My name is Shamus Nicholson, and I have been playing Dungeons and Dragons for 21 years.  I first got into the game when my cousin, who was visiting, brought the D&D Basic Set.  I've been collecting most of the books ever since.


----------



## deepthoughts1126

*Hi.*

Hey.


I'm a longtime gamer... about 25 years now... and now I buy and sell miniatures.


----------



## cozard99

*im confused*

hello is this a game


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Krom said:
			
		

> Hello. I started gaming in 1996. I haven't played in two years. Can't get into computer and/or online RPG's. It's strictly D&D/FR with books and character sheets for me. Are there any gamers in Tampa/St. Pete?




There's a forum where you can go post/search for gamers in your area. In an area like that, there's gotta be some there who game!   Or check your local gaming/hobby shops.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Hello deepthoughts1126, GrayLinnorm, Krom, Soviless, Seekerofskill, doswelk, cozard99
and the lurkers just signing up. 

This is an addictive website of message boards and discussion of D&D and some other d20 games. 
Its like sitting arond with your friends BSing about old games.  Or talking over upcoming plans in your current ones.  There is an endless stream of ideas and thought provoking suggestions for people activily playing and can provide entertainment and a quick fix to those without regular games.  



			
				cozard99 said:
			
		

> hello is this a game




not really.  More like a colassal time sucking device. 
There are Play -by-Post games in one of the forums, but I would suggest you lurk there(read without posting) for a while before signing up, Its a pretty heavy time comitment to join a game.  

to Seekerofskill: the Archeive section has a number of threads called Q&A with Gary Gygax 
and there is a current version somewhere as well.  
Monte Cook posts infreqently as well and the writers of XP press are here alot.  it is also a  good bet that is someone has a link in their signature that allows you to buy a book then they are the writer/publisher of said book.  
hope this helps : )


----------



## khurby

Khurby is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Khurby has a live journal too!

http://www.livejournal.com/users/khurby

And one for Khurby's D&D game!!!!

http://www.livejournal.com/community/kiterra



Tremble in fear, hu-mans!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParadoxBoy

After all the reading I do here, I suppose I should register.

Hi.


----------



## sheik

*Searching...*

Hi.  I read the forums regularly enough, but have never posted.  Now all I want to do is search for an article.  How does one search the forums?

Thanks,

dana.


----------



## Rizzelrun

*Warcraft d20...*

Does anyone else out there play this ... and has anyone come across any supplimental items for this besides the core books ... player made things, character sheets ect.??


----------



## Angel Tarragon

sheik said:
			
		

> Hi.  I read the forums regularly enough, but have never posted.  Now all I want to do is search for an article.  How does one search the forums?



You have to pay for a community supporter account.


----------



## Tuzon Thume

*Hi!*

I've done fantasy rpg since what seems like eternity. I've lurked for awhile here for awhile now but I'm speaking up because I have a question.

Where do I find a play by post or email entry level campaign that is sanctioned by rpa? Is there a waiting list or such? I live in a small town and have little contact with any gamers there are here.


----------



## Wild_Card

Oye! I'm kind of new here, so I figured I'd give a holler. So, hey, what's up. I'm Kyle, and I'm an avid Martial Artist, I'm a logger atm, and I'm working to become a sensei, sooo.... Yeah, that's about me, in a nutshell.


----------



## Edgar Ironpelt

*Hello*

Hello world.


----------



## Eldoran

*Hello from Wichita*

I am new to this, never really done much with forrums, threads, etc other than reading them.  This one looked interesting and I am just starting to really get into D&D, so thought I would sign up and say Hi to everyone.


----------



## Tarc70

*Tarc70*

Hello my name is Phil, but go by Tarc.  

5-10 190
Short Dark Hair
I role play, play sports, watch football and college hockey.  
I love my siamese cats.


----------



## Bigdogg1978

*New to the Site*

Hello My name is Donny I am 27 and have been playing D&D since I was about 7 I love the game and I used to play practically every day but now that I am a working stiff I am down to once a week, but I love it and always have


----------



## GenkiZero

*Howdy !*

Hail, one and all. I am the infamous Genki Zero. Many faces I have worn. Mage, Cleric, Monk, & Post Appocalyptic Warrior to name a few. My real name is Zachary and I am 19 years of age. I am an avid Roleplayer, as I am a DM, I am active in my LARP, and am currently involved in 2 campaigns during this summer.


----------



## GSFRumble

*Afternoon gents.*

Hello all; I stumbled on this little forum whilst searching for a feat description on Google. Thought it looked interesting, thought I'd check it out.

I'm 17, and I've been playing for about two years now...more like two and a half. Born in June; male; real name's Josh, if you care to know. I enjoy casters, the vampire template, and long walks on the beach.

Err...

Right.


----------



## shadowgriffen

*Slings, Sling Ammo, and skiping rocks*

 Hi  all this is my first time posting and i wanted to ask for information. I play a two and half tall hafling who uses a sling and loves throwing skiping stones. Only prob is they dont make any special skipping stones and as fare as sling ammo theres not much to pick from. So i was wondering if everyone here at EN WORLD. Could you give a shorty like me a hand my DM said anything you guys come up with he would take a look at.


And we thank you for your suport  


< Side note I use two throwing dagers  and i have a small longsword that can be thrown as well>


----------



## shadowgriffen

*Hi All*

 My name is Alejandro Aldape ive been playing D&D, since i was 10. And Il'l never stop playing till the gods say time on earth is up.  Oh and its Alex in english just so no one gets tongue tied.


----------



## Serious Paul

Hi my name is Serious Paul and I'm and alcoholic....What? Oh. This isn't AA? Damn it.

Well in that case, I have gamed for going on 21 years now, since the wee age of nine, and I continue to game although admittedly sporaticly. I happen to know a feller who posts here. He occassionally mentions the joint. I doubt I'll post nearly as often as I might if I weren't already involved in like 5 forums.


----------



## tato2000

*say hello*

 Hello  to  everyone, the best to all, a good wish from PR


----------



## Mateus Rex

*Hello (as suggested by the note up top)*

Uh....... Um...... can't think of anything to type.... Uh....

right, here's something:

I joined because I'm looking for reveiw of the WotC Planar Handbook and the Manual of the Planes (read: why should I buy either).

I live in Japan, I can't simply go to a book store and flip through them (yes there are books in Japan, however most of them are in Japanese).

If anyone has an opinion about these books, I'd appreciate the insight.

thanks,

M


----------



## paragondragon

*Don't bother, only worth 5 xp*

Greetings all, my names Paragon Dragon, and I'm a addicted to table top gaming.  I guess it all started back when I was just a kid, didn't really have a chance.  Had an older brother, one of them braniac types, liked the original D&D he did.  But I was way to young, so I just got to read the books, never got to play, but I was curious.  So years passed and I fell into the steamy world of BattleTech, by Fasa.  They call it a game of armoured combat, I'd call it more of a sophisticated game of rip off your opponents arm and crush his skull with it, well that's what we did.  Was fun, and pretty cheap to start, so kids got to visualize the game and just had to have two dice...drew us young teens right in.  Soon we went into Warhammer!!  The over priced miniature game.  Small, never really got into it much, but it's set in an underlying need to build massive armies of minatures to control at my whim...I have like 10 various fantasy and 40K armies if anyone is ever interested in a game.  Now, soon D&D came into the mix and the end was nigh.  Werewolf, Vampire, Rifts, Magic, the numbers just continued to grow.  Been to a couple Gencons, but not many other conventions.  So that's where I'm at now...too many games, not enough groups, and I stay up way to late.  So I'm new here, just kind of checking out the forums and seeing who's who and we'll see where things end up...hopefully I can find an outlet here among like-minded fools and break myself of this foul taint that table top-gaming has brought upon the world.  
Better read the disclaimer carefully before I post anything to offensive...so I'll end it there.  Thought better of myself, mom would be proud.


----------



## Kishwa Dogteeth

*Kishwa Dogteeth Says HI!*

HI!  Just joined the site, and now I have to figure out how everything works.  Looking forward to getting into a game soon.

All the best everyone!


----------



## macoll

*Greetings*

Hello. Is there a way I can search accross threads? 

I would like some ideas on use of the D&D PHB Shrink Item spell. (Rather specific, but not really sure how to post a thread on it.) The obvious: ladder, walk boards, large rock.....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

macoll said:
			
		

> Hello. Is there a way I can search accross threads?




Welcome!

If you purchase a Community Supporter account, you can search the boards.


----------



## Green Goblin

Hello Enworld, I have been reading the site for a considerable time now and today i decided to join this supercommunity. I love the review section, that is the part I read mostly, but sometimes a forum thread catches my eye and in order to be able to post there, I simply had to join.


----------



## Dailen

*glitter glitter pretty colors*

Was a gammer for lots of years, bad divorce bring me to tears.
Need new group to play again. 
South Western Virginia,  Patrick, Henry or Surry in NC.  I'm not a yungin' I'm 33.
Dailenzolabin@Yahoo
Oh yeah ------Helloooo D'noth, I remember the power you had over me, its pushed to 
                                           the back, now I can see. --ignorance IS bliss  D.


----------



## Johan of Velkstraad

Hello all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hail & Welcome all first time posters!


----------



## shimond

*Hi from Italy*

Hi, i'm an italian editor of RPGs, i actually play Harp but i was a long time D&D master.


----------



## Beholdereye

*Beholdereye Joins, the peasents rejoice!*

I got referred here by a friend saying that it was a decent place to just come and hang out.  The intellectual converstaion on the net lately has been virtually non-existant mostly everywhere else.  I've lurked around a bit beforehand and finally decided to join up.


----------



## ChocolateShaikh

*I'm  a New Newbie!*

Hi I'm James Jamal; 


      And I play D&D, I am looking for a group with a DM to play with. My asl is 30 M Brooklyn NY,USA.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If you're looking for a group, you should post here.


----------



## Ashimarigas

Hi I'm Dustin.  Just checking stuff out.


----------



## Sacuran5

*Hi! I'm new and have an original pc race*

Hi. I'm a nearly-13-year-old guy who loves d&d, video games, art, and science. I've been wondering if there is anyone else out there who likes d&d who lives in the Delmar, NY area.


I have a new d&d race which I'm not sure is balanced, and I would like to know if it is.

T'el T'varen 

The T'el T'varen are a primitive but highly intelligent race of warm-blooded reptilians. They are very tall, averaging at around 7'6'', but ar'ent very heavy for their size, at around 200 lbs. They come from a swampy planet and have evolved a bony crest with a nasal opening at at the top. They have a short tail for balance, and legs that look similar to dogs' hind legs. 

     Racial Traits:

 +2 dex
 +2 int
 -2 str
 T'el T'varen are not strong but have highly developed brains and are very agile.

 Medium size

 Speed 40 / 50 swim

 +2 survival when in a warm forest, marsh, or aquatic environment.
 +4 swim and craft( bowmaking).

 Low-light vision.

 The T'el T'varen can hold their breaths twice as long as a human, due to fractal lungs.


​


----------



## CelticWytch

Hi!
Stumbled onto this site on a search for Frank Frazetta art.
I am a huge fan of his work. I am irish/celtic/pagan/wiccan and quite shy,so i rarely speak unless spoken to.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Sacuran5 said:
			
		

> I have a new d&d race which I'm not sure is balanced, and I would like to know if it is.




Hey Sacuran5!  Might want to move the custom race question over to the House Rules forum.  

Welcome to EN World!

*waves*


----------



## 35263526

Greetings all. Long time lurker, then decided to register a little while back, and am now deciding to finally post.


----------



## Psionicist

35263526 said:
			
		

> Greetings all. Long time lurker, then decided to register a little while back, and am now deciding to finally post.




Hey

Is that 35, 26, 35, 26, or 3526, 3526. Or even 3,5,2,6 (repeat)? I better ask now before it will drive me insane


----------



## Galethorn

Ok, now it's driving _me_ crazy too...

It doesn't seem to be anything significant when translated into binary, base-8, or even hexidecimal.


----------



## GigFirestone

*Greetings!*

Good morrow, dwarves and others.

My name is Gig Firestone, and I hail from the dwarven settlement of Mount Perrin.

Stop looking at me like that. Yes I know I am a human, and I am aware that my armour and shield bear the symbol of the Soulforger, for I am one of his priests.

It's a long story. Come, buy me a mug of good dwarven ale, and I shall tell it to all who are interested!

****

In reality I go by Anthony, also human, though definitely not a priest of any description. This site was mentioned to me by a friend when I mentioned I was planning to convert "A Paladin in Hell" and "The Apocalypse Stone" to 3.5 from 2nd ed.

Cheers!


----------



## SilverWolf

*Yo.*

_Hey guys, wasup? Iv'e gone around and critsized many sites and Rpgs' but I must say, I really like the looks of this one. It's on my top five list, and I will defenently reccomend it to my fellow members and managers of MSN Groups, Possibly The Citizens of the Worlde Arkane, and the idiots at the Dojo of Mayhem. _


----------



## Kel

*Hello all.*

Hi everyone!  After reading the forums, reviews, and sci-fi news here for awhile, I finally broke down and decided to join.

I'm an attorney living and working in Southern California, and I've been playing D&D since junior high (for about 17 years now).  I have little time for it nowadays, because I'm married, I have two young kids, and I work like a dog, but I still buy/read the books, work on my homebrew campaign world when I have the time, and join/start a campaign here and there when I can.  I frequently wonder if I'm ever going to "outgrow" it, but I think I (and my family) just have to embrace the fact that I'm not.   

Anyway, I look forward to "meeting" the rest of you online, debating the d20 topics of the day, and possibly even gaming with you at some point...

-Kel


----------



## lokicat

*Hello?*

Just wanted to make myself known to the multiverse.

Peace

Lokicat


----------



## charons_syphon

*Thank you*

Thank you for the welcome, and I as well hope I enjoy my stay/


----------



## thewaka

The message at the top of the page suggested I do this, so here I am. I played a few sessions of ADnD when I was about 12, more than 20 years ago. I bought books in my teens but didn't know anyone else to play with, then finally sold everything when I was 24. A few years ago, I bought the PH 3.0, and last year started playing Neverwinter Nights multiplayer. As my family gets older (my oldest is 6), they will start to play with me. If you can't find players, birth them! 

After reading here today, I have decided I want the Star Wars RPG (probably WEG) and I just ordered the Stargate RPG. I may never use them, but I'll enjoy having them. My girls love watching both series with me and DH, so they will enjoy playing them in a couple of years. I hope that is enough time for me to read at least one of them through!

I don't know that I'll ever have anything to post, but I really enjoy reading here.


----------



## Thrash

Yo.....I am 30 years old and just now getting into DnD......so far so good.   My buddy recommended this site as a good place to get to know the rules and such.  I have been lurking for a little while now and I finally decided to register.  So...........here I am.


----------



## Veldanen

Greetings all.


----------



## Crazy Hedgehog

I've been watching this website a long time, finally decided to post.  I'm a library studies student in rural Scotland, though originally from Southern California - it's cold here!!  Not many opportunities to roleplay in person, though I'm currently in a couple games at Playbyweb.com - check out "The Firebringer" on the ENWorld Message boards.


----------



## G8Sentry

*Saying Hello and looking around*

Hello all! I'm here on a tip from a friend who heard I was looking for a new group in the Greensboro NC area.


----------



## kadh2000

*Hola!*

I've-a posted now.  Hi gang!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi new people. *Waves* Make yourselves at home.


----------



## Excael

*Excael greets you all, Hi!*

Hi! I am looking forward to taking part in the forum,
while I did speak with some of you before on #dnd3e-
-I assume there are many people here who I don't know Yet-
therefore this small introduction.

My hobbies are : Poetry - Drama - Combat and Romance,
either in a RPG or in real life (one seeming much as the other)
I also love singing and dancing- and going to parties offcourse 

I have started playing AD&D in 1988 though until recently
mostly as a DM.

I was born in 1973 in Haifa - Israel, but I have lived most of
my life in the NetherLands.

I sincerely am looking forward to exchange thoughts 
with the lot of you on RPG related subjects and topics.

Your Friend:

                            Excael


----------



## meatwadsdad

Hi everyone. The wicked computer told me to do this.


----------



## Reoland55

*Reoland55*

Hello,

I'v been involved with d&d for about 13 years as both DM & player.  I thought I'd join up to enhance my experience & possibly find new ideas to assist in creating the game I run.  I hope this will be a positive venue.


----------



## jamiehall

*Hi from Jamie*

Hi! I'm an author and a relatively new (last two years) D&D gamer. I don't really feel like boring everyone, so if you want to read a bunch about me & my books, or see my other creative works, just head on over to my websites (see sig below).


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, it's really interesting to see all the different sorts of people, backgrounds, ages, experience, countries, and ideas here... Welcome everyone!  

For those of you with questions, you'd get more of a variety of answers if you asked them in:

D&D Rules: For ... y'know, rules questions.
House Rules: For making your own rules/races/etc, or asking for others' advice on the same, or asking for others' rules/races/etc.
Meta: Questions about the boards themselves -- how to do things.
General: For, well, everything else.

So congrats on your first posts!  Now make your first threads!  

And stop by any thread in this forum listed 'Hivemind' -- we're a friendly bunch who like to joke around and talk about random things.


----------



## Glutted

*Hello*

Yes, I'm new here too. While I'm here, though, I keep trying to compose a thread and the forum keeps eating it and my browser hates me and it won't let me copy it and I'm going to have to recuperate before I try writing the thing once again. How can I fix this?

Very soon after posting edit: changed 'post' to 'thread'


----------



## Jdvn1

That is indeed very odd, Glutted.  Have you tried in a variety of forums?  Try starting a thread in Meta about it, include what browser you're using, and any details you have about your situation.  If you can't start a thread there, try emailling one of the mods.


----------



## frodor

Hello


----------



## lakhi

*Dears*

Hello Lakhi  is  there , I am 23 year old and doing MBA marketing.


----------



## Darkmoore

*Help on character*

I am about to use a Hexblade as a character for a campaign my group is about to start. The other fighter is a Half orc Barbarian. The other characters are: an evil cleric, bard, and wizard. I am curious if anyone could give me some suggestions on what to do in the way of feats or what suggestions i could make to the DM to make this character adjustable for the party its in.


----------



## Arthur

*Great Site*

Hi guys. I'm glad to be here with you. I've been a troll for a while - reading and learning. I thought I should finally sign up.

I started playing D&D around 1980. I played and really loved Gamma World shortly after my first D&D experience. I'm looking forward to discussing what's available and going on with fanstasy and sci-fi gaming.

Cheers


----------



## the Jester

Arthur said:
			
		

> Hi guys. I'm glad to be here with you. I've been a troll for a while - reading and learning. I thought I should finally sign up.
> 
> I started playing D&D around 1980. I played and really loved Gamma World shortly after my first D&D experience. I'm looking forward to discussing what's available and going on with fanstasy and sci-fi gaming.




Hey, welcome! 

Just so you know, you were prolly actually a lurker.    Trolls post trying to inflame arguments.


----------



## Anonymous Robot

*Hello!*

Hey everyone, just saying hi. I'm a new 3rd edition player, this is my third attempt to get a group together but hopefully this time I'll be succesful. Also, I tried to make a thread but it wouldn't let me, so if I can't get that sorted out I may just edit my thread into this post.

Edit: Yep, my broswer goes to a blank page when I try to 'submit new thread'. :\  Maybe somebody could post this for me?


Excuse me if I'm being too brief, but I'm studying for final exams at the moment  . I've tried to get a DnD group together for a while now, and I've always wanted to play the spellcaster class.  I was always set on being a wizard, particularly a gnome illusionist, because the sorcerer class always seemed kind of nebulous. It always seemed to me to be a kind of 3/4 wizard 1/4 fighter. This being in that a sorcerer focuses on arcana but does not have the complication (or effectiveness) of a wizard, trading this in for a mild fighting ability. Is this true? As I prepare for my first game I look through the players handbook and am starting to see complications that make the wizard seem very rigid. You need to study and prepare your spells ahead of time, meaning you need to know what you will use before the situation arises. This seems difficult to me, as do things like copying things into my spellbook. The wizard class has started to seem encumbersome, and I look to sorcerer for the solution, but sorcerer seems as ambiguous as ever.

Which class better benefits a party of four? (Fighter, Cleric, Rogue, Spellcaster?) Does the sorcerer's accesibility and flexibility make him more useful to a small party of newbs? Or when only taking one spellcaster is it better to go for the most powerful option, despite the difficulty?


----------



## Natural 20

*Hello...*

Although I enjoyed playing Avalon Hill games as a kid (Midway/Panzer Blitz) my adult gaming started with Magic: the Gathering in the late 90's after I saw a local news story for ProTour LA when that event was being held on the Queen Mary (a big art deco era ship) in Long Beach California. Bought the 5th Edition starter set and tried to learn the game at a comic store in Pasadena. Met a playgroup in Orange County and we have played almost weekly for a number of years now; that makes me a "casual, multi-player" Magic enthusiast. I also enjoy the artwork on the cards themselves, so much so that I have written Magic art reviews on a prominent independent website.

As Magic has evolved through the years the other guys have grown weary of buying new cards and dealing with the ever-changing and sometimes nonsensical mechanics they introduce to keep the game "fresh." That, plus they really screwed the pooch with the redesign of the cardface (yick!!!). The rest of the guys had played a lot of D&D throughout the years so I reluctantly gave it a try with them as a respite from Magic. I actually had to overcome the "stigma" thingy... I was prejudiced against the game from what I had heard about it. Glad I tried it though; it is a great game with endless possibilities for engagement on many levels. We play 3.5 (the others were more old school, so many of the changes were hard for them to swallow). Note also, I probably would not like the game if it had not been for the introduction of the D&D Miniatures/Skirmish game - we played that at first as a Magic replacement.

I enjoy many aspects of this game, but despite having lurked for a while here I am just now posting my "hello" introduction. A main motivation there is that I have been recently intrigued by the discussions of "the core story." I am also interested in game theory, and in particular I am interested in the application of Object Oriented Design principles to games in general and D&D specifically. There is a lot of rich territory to explore there, and I have a couple of ideas for posts on the subject brewing in my head. More to come...


----------



## Odium

Yet another lurker checking the site out, seems quite informative so far!


----------



## Mad Professor Ludlow

Hi,

On the first day of school a long time ago I asked the guy seated next to me if I could look at the cool book he had with a bunch of monsters on it. His name was Troy, and the book was the AD&D Monster Manual (1E).

So, me being here is all Troy's fault.


----------



## Mark

Welcome new posters!


----------



## ArgentGryphon

What does the world have against lurkers.  Can't we just give luking a chance?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mad Professor Ludlow said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> On the first day of school a long time ago I asked the guy seated next to me if I could look at the cool book he had with a bunch of monsters on it. His name was Troy, and the book was the AD&D Monster Manual (1E).
> 
> So, me being here is all Troy's fault.



Should we be happy or angry for Troy?


----------



## Jdvn1

ArgentGryphon said:
			
		

> What does the world have against lurkers.  Can't we just give luking a chance?



There's another thread on this, which disappoints me.  I think the lurkers are just as, if not more important than the  posters.  Posters want to listen to themselves talk.  Lurkers actually use the site for what it's for.  They're the epitome of what the site is designed to do -- inform.

That being said, I like seeing people with low post counts.  It usually means their posts are more significant than the others'.  They only post when they think they have something worthwhile, whereas others (like me sometimes) like to waste time with jokes.


----------



## mmoran5554

*Windwalker is fair and fun*

I have been playing a windwalker since November 2003. I love the class and it's a lot of fun. it balances out because divine spells do not have the damaging power of arcane. Divine spells are mostly defensive, healing, and combat boosting. So a good cleric needs high base attack bonus in order to do damage. The saves for Windwalker are weak and worse than a normal cleric. The skill requirements are strange and the god Shaundakul has few followers. Most people prefer stronger gods with better powers such as Mystra, Shar, Selune, Kelemvor, Lathander, Cyric, Tyr, and Chauntea. 
Plus all the traveling my character has done in his time is ridiculous. Some D&D players would hate me because i always have to help travelers and do missions for my god. I usually need help because it's way too much to handle on my own. So the campaign can get side-tracked because of my character. Sometimes i even have to give up valuable items or large amounts of money to help people. In the end, it all balances out, trust me. 
I love the Windwalker, but it takes a lot of work and dedication to play this character. I have posted my journal in case you want to read it. It's long but very detailed and tells all about my travels as a windwalker.


----------



## FURY

Hello my name is Fury.I used to live in TX. now I live here in ILL.I used to play vampire larp and D&D In TX and I miss it alot.if anyone knows of a place around here to play i would love to know.And if you would like to know anything else just let me know.


----------



## Cgould42

Greetings all. 

I am a long time RPG addict. I was hooked when I discovered the original D&D Basic set in 1980 and first walked through the main gate of the Keep on the Borderlands. Mmmmm...good times  


Cheers,
Curt


----------



## wsmacsl

hi there, i am new here and would like to say hello, and thank you for a wonderful forum, hope to chat 2 u all soon

speak soon

neil


----------



## 3v1ld4v3

*I still have a bag of d6 from Shadowrun...*

are they good for anything besides Fireballs?


----------



## Jdvn1

Other damage dealing spells?  Hit points, short sword damage?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

> I still have a bag of d6 from Shadowrun...
> 
> are they good for anything besides Fireballs?




Sneak attack!!!


----------



## ilovebloodandguts

hey I love D&D. I have amny adventurs I may post for use on this site!


----------



## ilovebloodandguts

Shortswords do 1d6 for med and 1d4 for small creatures


----------



## ilovebloodandguts

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Other damage dealing spells? Hit points, short sword damage?




1d6 med 1d4 small (didnt you just look in the players hanbook you can buy it on amazon for $15 used )


----------



## Baxder

*New guy with a lame 1st post*

Hey everyone, awesome site!  I hate to tell you, though, I have an alterior motive for posting here.  I'm having issues with dndonlinegames.com; am I the only one, or did I just miss something?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jdvn1

ilovebloodandguts said:
			
		

> 1d6 med 1d4 small (didnt you just look in the players hanbook you can buy it on amazon for $15 used )



Yeah... are you a small creature?  I assumed medium.


----------



## RSR

Hello


----------



## dredd1

*Hello*

Hi there!


----------



## Darthbalmung

*Greetings*

Hi, I'm new to dnd but have some experince with sw. Anyone need a player and don't mind if they're new?


----------



## Jdvn1

Take a look at the Talking the Talk forum for games that are recruiting.


----------



## Lazzerous

Ahhh hello and pass the soda and chips please.


----------



## jas577

*hello*

Hello. I'm jason. I live in Pa. I have played D&D for awhile but i just had a daughter and don't have the time.


----------



## Baxder

Or everyone could just ignore me completely.  That's cool too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Baxder said:
			
		

> Or everyone could just ignore me completely.  That's cool too.



 Sorry, if I knew anything about dndonlinegames.com, I'd have commented on it.  You might get more responses if you tried starting a thread in General Discussion or something.


----------



## The Demon Ted

*Hail, and well met.*

Hello...heard a lot about the site, and after a friend pointed out the utility of a community of roleplayers, I scanned the forums a bit, and was impressed. People really know there stuff. Moreover, it's good to just have some people to talk about my favorite hobby with.

A little bit about myself...Been playing RIFTS/FR D&D/d20 modern for a few years, though still am relatively new to the entire thing, since I've never had but one group (though a great group of gamers and friends they are). When I'm not playing D&D, I'm telling other people I write (and occasionally actuallly writing). Currently on break from college, though plan to reattend in the fall.

Anyways, looking forward to talking to you fine folks.

Ted


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, if I knew anything about dndonlinegames.com, I'd have commented on it.  You might get more responses if you tried starting a thread in General Discussion or something.



Baxder, so you know:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=135381

You're not the only one.


----------



## evanjamesact

can anyone tell me the plot for star wars episodes 7-9 as I have no clue as to where it could go from here


----------



## Jdvn1

evanjamesact said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me the plot for star wars episodes 7-9 as I have no clue as to where it could go from here



 Try starting a thread/posting to an existing thread in this forum:
http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## Huw

*Hello*

Well, I've just registered and I've been invited to say hi, so hi!

My name's Hugh, but that was taken, so I've gone for the Welsh spelling. I play mainly DnD, and occaisionally other RPGs. I also like board games.

I'll post something soon.

Hugh


----------



## Kalindair

_I have recently started DMing for 2nd ED several months ago. for a few friends 'n my sons, I have a great number of books, but am missing the Priest spell compendiums....I have been looking on all the auction sites, & either they never have them or I keep missing them!  If anyone has any for sale in good shape! & reasonably priced  PLEASE feel free to E-mail me at Kalindair@hotmail.com. Be sure to title it about the compendiums as I might delete it w/ all the other junk stuff. SERIOUS  offers only!!! Any morons will be rejected. I thank you all for your interest in advance & be sure to give your mom a hug or at least a call!! _


----------



## RCHaversackJones

*Newbie hello*

Greetings -

This is my newbie hello.  I just registered and am looking for a group to join, as I imagine most users are.  I'm in Pottstown, Pa and need to game. I'm looking for a group of adults who are into the roleplaying part of the game as well as the skull thumping part.  Hope to find a group soon.


----------



## Kain Forestwalker

*Hello*

Hi everyone, I'm new here, kinda new to D&D(I've played about 10 or so times). There is a gaming group pretty close to where I live, however. Besides D&D, I enjoy hanging with family and friends, Adult Swim, some Anime, reading, writing, good food, and painting minis. I'm from a small town in Texas, so naturaly there isn't much else to do.


----------



## SirRembrant

*Greetings on and ALL*

Hello! I just wanted to take this time to say a few things about myself.
First i'm Originally from the good old state of Maine, but i'm currently living and working with my brother in New Hampsire.For those of you who are in the Maine LARPing community, yes it's me Sir Rembrant from the MASI LARPing Games.For those of you who have yet to meet me...my friends call me Cooper(my last name).

I have been roleplaying since the mid 80's when the Dungeons and Dragons cartoon was on t.v.
I am a fan of many RPG games from AD&D 2nd and 3rd edition to games like Star Trek and Star Wars.I have also played The Aliens RPG(based on the Movies) Rifts, RoboTech, Deadlands, Shadow Run, TMNT, Marvel Super Heroes,Twlight 2000, And Most White Wolf games.
I also like the table top game Battle Tech and Hero Clicks.I also have played Magic the Gathering Card game as well.

As for me my other intrest, they include WWE wrestling, comic books(my favorites are The Savage Dragon, All things X-Men and Green Lantern),camping in the summer,cooking(real meals here, not P&J sandwhiches)reading fantasy novels(my favorites are of the Dragon Lance setting)Playing on-line MMORP games(Usually the free ones as moneys is a bit hard to come by these days)Most things Klingon and of course LARPing(Boffer is my favorite type)

If you would like to chat with me sometime, feel free to send me an e-mail.I am usually available to chat after 10pm most nights.

I hope to here from you all soon.---Darkone/Rembrant/GreyStone/Wraith/The Talented Doctor Smithe...Thats Smith with and "E". (names of my LARPing characters) OR you can just call me Cooper.---


----------



## tempered_mettle

*So very new......*

Well.....I'm 23, I have a beautiful little girl. After a string of bad relationships and now a failed marriage (long story), I have decided to reconnect with who I am. I think I have been in nerd denial for far too long and it's time to come out. When you used to crack math jokes in your AP Calculus class, argue with Stephen Hawkins through the tv, practically sleep with your computer (the laptop...the pc is always getting jealous), and fall in love while playing Final Fantasy....it's time to give in. I admit it now, I'm a nerd.
     I have never played D+D but I have always wanted to, but I kind of balked at the typical nerd stereotype. Though I did realize at one point that i did sit around playing Magic the Gathering while drinking yoohoo.... I would really like to get into D+D and back into Magic.
     If there is anyone here in Cleveland I'd love to hook up and play. Email me, or IM me and we'll talk. I am pretty flexible, so anything cool wouild be ok with me. Anything from war driving to Vampire Masquerade.


----------



## Space monkey

*greetings*

Well This sight certanly has a lot to offer. I am quite the newbie at D and D yet I feel sort of like an amature old hand. I played it in grade 7 played it in high school these were AD&D of course. and now I'm getting back into it. My biggest problem has always been time. I look forward to meeting many of you. 

I don't post often but I will post.

O yes and I'm canadian. not that that really says much but I like it heer.


----------



## NeoDarke

*wanders in* hello everybody! i'm new here, but nt new to online sites (and i'm not talking about "dirty sites" ether so hush back there you!  ).

I havn't played any D&D yet, because my mom who's the only DM I know hasn't had anyfree time so that my sister and I can play  .

I have however played some D&D video games like Never Winter Nights (and all of the expansion packs), Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance, Demon Stone, Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes, and even some of The Temple Of Elemental Evil.

so I guess i'm not *TOO* much of a D&D newb. oh and before I forget I live in the USA.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

NeoDarke said:
			
		

> I havn't played any D&D yet, because my mom who's the only DM I know hasn't had anyfree time so that my sister and I can play  .




That's really neat!  I can only dream of being as cool as your mom some day!  

Also - hello to everyone that's posted recently!!  Welcome to the fabulous community that is EN World!!  *waves*


----------



## nicky nik nak

*I'm new*

I'm not really sure quite what to do hear but I sorta figured it out so I want to know how yous reacted when you first got hear            :\


----------



## Baragos

Thanks for the Welcome 

I've read the ENWorld news and some of the threads for more than a year, and now I figured I'd join up and perhaps spread some joy on the messageboards 

Have been playing various forms of RPG (official and homemade systems alike) since around 1988, mostly as GM/DM. Have helped start a roleplaying club (that sadly died when I moved away from home *sniff*) and been tghe reason for many young, innocent minds being corrupted by the Gamer Spirit 

I'm a 26 year old Dane, studying English and History, with a love for Ireland...perhaps it's those Viking roots  I'm a singer, professionally as well as for fun and also play amateur theatre. I'm also a MIB, but don't tell anyone, okay?

See you on them boards, awright?


----------



## belthane

*Hi everybody !*

I'm glad to join such a sympathetic crowd of gamers.
Hope we all find what we're lookin' for.


----------



## KRIM

*Help a newbi*

Hello i am new to the forum as well as DMing i would apreciate any hlep or suggestions anyone may have thanks in advance ~KRIM


----------



## twwombat

*I am the Wombat of the Sea...*

Hi, everyone.  I'm Wombat and I'm a gamer.
(Hi, Wombat!)

After much lurking around the edges, I (finally!) decided to sign up.

I've been gaming since the purple Basic D&D set in 1981.  Since then, I've played a myriad of systems (AD&D, Hero, GURPS, Traveller, Cyberpunk, Shadowrun, White Wolf, etc., etc.), but I'm still hooked on creating worlds and twisting reality to entertain people.

I've been a web application designer for 8 years, but I'm slowly transitioning into freelance writing.  So yes, I'm starting to work on a few F&SF short stories, and I've got stacks of cocktail napkins covered with adventure/organization/location/person/culture notes that I'll be transmogrifying into something legible over the next few years.  Maybe I'll even get paid for it.  *grin*

I've got a few time sinks in my life already, so hopefully I'll be able to contribute to at least a few threads on the messageboards.

Thanks!
-w


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A hearty welcom to all noobs!


----------



## neerlander

*Port Hope Ontario Group*

Hey everyone,I am new to this site but have played D+D for 21 years now and presently run a FR based campaign.We are a group of 5(plus me the DM) but would like to have one or possibly two more join us.Currently we use 3.5 rules and play every second sunday with a summer break for holidays.Feel free to mail me if you are interested-we are a mixed age group and are female gamer friendly.


----------



## BvS

*Hello all*

Hello everyone!  This seems to be a great site, quick thanks to all that help keep it running (although I guess that's everyone )  I've been playing D&D for quite some time now, started back in the 2nd Edition AD&D days.  Currently DM'ing a 3.5e campaign that's been going on for about a year now.  Just picked up the World's Largest Dungeon recently, so I figure I might drop a bit of that in for my players at some point .  

Cheers


----------



## Endovior

*Hi*

Hi!  New here, although I've seen this site once or twice when Googling stuff.  Looking for a play-by-post game to join, figured I'd check here.


----------



## benfire

*hello from benfire*

I am a sci-fi buff and gamer for years. I am currently working on a campign set in the Matrix world during the timeline of The 2nd Renaissance Pt 1 and 2. If anyone has suggestion please let me know. I believe this epic period is a great setting for rich storylines and gameplay.


----------



## capitalheroman

*Hi*

HI everyone, This looks like a cool site


----------



## theodinheadbasher

*Wooo!!!*

Well, alittle about meself.  umm....well, I've been RPing for about 8 years now.  Started with my dad's old 1st addition books, then moved on to second when those came out. From there, I started playing vampire the masquerade and some other whitewolf titles before going back to DnD.  I've never really gotten into third addition, so I'm still playing second.  Actually running a campain right now with two dwarves and a half dryad/half elf.  I sadly haven't had the chance to play in a large group, except for one adventure over AIM, but then the group fell apart cause we could never get online at the same time.  Most of my groups have been made up of myself and one or two other people controlling like 2 or 3 characters each.  Now that is fun, but it would be nice to play one person, one character, in a largish group.*sigh*  oh well.  well, im off for now, yay back to work.

-Theodin Headbasher


----------



## Jdvn1

Endovior said:
			
		

> Hi!  New here, although I've seen this site once or twice when Googling stuff.  Looking for a play-by-post game to join, figured I'd check here.



 This is a great place for it!  Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Flagg

15 years spent on hardheaded DMing and I'm finally humble enough to ask for advice ... glad I found this place.


----------



## Shanderson

Yo! Just call me Shand. Uh ... I've been RPing for about ... 6ish years, started off with VtM but I'm a d&d whore. I started back in the day when only humans could be paladins and clerics could only use bludgeoning weapons, and a Con of 19 gave you regeneration! 

... ANYhow, I'm not getting enough D&D table top, so here's the next best thing! 

HOOHA!

Um, another thing, where the hell do I go to see the recruitments for the games?


----------



## Jdvn1

Shanderson said:
			
		

> Um, another thing, where the hell do I go to see the recruitments for the games?



Try the Talking the Talk forum.  

There aren't games there _all_ the time, but games start fairly often.  Also, if you want to run a game, that's where you recruit.


----------



## Renton

*Hiya All*

Hello all, just an introductory post from me.  Longtime listener, first time caller!   I've gamed since the red box days, and 3E bought me back into the D&D fold.  It's been a coupla years since I had a regular group, but the urge to natter on about RPG's still comes around.  So bring on the welcoming maidens and libations!


----------



## asduke

*Hello*

Just thought I'd say hi.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Greetings from Mithril Dragon*

Hello everyone, I am an illustrator (fantasy and sci-fi work mostly) and a big fan of Dungeons and Dragons in general. Feel free to check out my site (should be in the signature I think) and let me know what you think of my work. I used to DM (AD&D 80s-90s) and still get together with a few friends for an annual weekend game. I am going to be submitting work to WOTC for publication soon so wish me luck.

Mithril Dragon (my name for this board, though on various other boards I am Warbrother, Undead Dragon, and Arcanum).


----------



## DoctorPhil

*Whats up EN World*

Yo i just registered to this site so whats up everyone!


----------



## Ramsey

Hi everybody!
The name's Ramsey and I've been a DM for a couple of years now. I actually prefer playing myself but since I don't know many able DM's I usually end up DM-ing myself.

I ended up here while looking for an alternative for the boards of Wizards. That place is ridiculuosly over-populated...

Although I've been playing d&d and other d20 games for quite some time now, I'm still rather clueless when it comes to making races that are ballanced. That's actually one of the reasons I came here. Some of the races I made up for my campaign are way overpowered and need to be toned down.

Anyways, I'm now going to look for the right place to post them and hopefully somebody will be able to help me out.

Later!


----------



## Narfail

*Newest First*

Hi to everybody! I´ve playing D&D and other rpgs for about fifteen years now and joined enworld because I´ve read since its inception. It´sthe better d20 site in the web I´ve seen.I haven´t decided to write ´till now because I´m from Spain and it´s a little difficult for me to write in English but I think It´s time for me to do it. I hope to write more often since now. I´m very happy to join all of you!


----------



## Silverfyre

*Just Wanted to say hello*

Greetings & Salutations,

I just wished to say hello to everyone and hope that everyone is enjoying themselves.

Silverfyre


----------



## RIPnogarD

Some call me *RIP*… 
I have been playing D&D since 1981. I remember when there was no such thing as a character sheet, let alone a character generator… 
I wish I had the cash I spent, on the numerous books I own, sitting in front of me. (_I may be able to retire!_) I tend to follow the rules from these books as best I can. I do believe there is an exception to each and every rule, but I try not to challenge the books too much. If for no other reason than, delay of game. If the players can offer a good debate against a rule, I may make exceptions. I am not a killer DM, although a few of my players have lost a character or two over the years, (_it’s a game, have fun!_)…
I am somewhat of a devil’s advocate, so take no offense if I debate something. I may even agree with you, I just like a good debate and to judge all sides before making a final decision… 

For the most part I just love gaming, (_all kinds_). I enjoy Magic the Gathering, my PS2 (_Romance of the 3 Kingdoms is my favorite_), a good sci-fi or fantasy book and of course D&D!


----------



## Jhez'ek A'Khariz

*Best regards*

All the best to all of you. May your rice be plentiful and the force strong.


----------



## Emjeppesen

Hello all.  My name is Eric.  I started gaming in 1982.  I've been gaming off and on since then.  I am just starting back and I love d20.


----------



## crystal

*Noob here*

Hi every one. I am new to this site. I have been playin the same game of D&D for over a year. It is kinda addicting. My hubby is the DM. I am 25 and female. Yes I am a " nerd" as some would say  . Our game has got to be the most twisted thing ever. My character I play is a well, an elf who is a typical blond with hormonal problems due to her pregnacy by a suicidel god  .  She believes herself to be a godess. When in truth she is an elven princess who was forced to serve her sister and was cast out of her kingdom by her parents. Basicly she is a big nobody in danile  ....


----------



## Gahnomen

*He has landed!*

Hello all, I'm a long-time lurker to this site, haven't ever posted here though    Born in '82, been gaming since AD&D 2nd edition (Hero Quest first of all, to be fair..) some time around '92 or '93. 

I enjoy all sorts of gaming, but I'm usually a fiercely competetive gamer. I like Magic (at the tournament level), had an infatuation with Quake 1-3, huge crush on Starcraft for a long period of time. Generally, you'd think D&D wasn't for me at all, but for some reason I love it. I'm not a powergamer at all and tend to go "Huh, Kensai? What's that?" when people lecture me about powering up characters. If someone is playing a bard, it's probably me.

I've DM'ed more than I've played, which is why I'm at these forums.. constantly looking for a way to make my game better and more enjoyable for all. I'm probably a "too nice" DM in that I tend to want my players to succeed, and treat it slightly more like a game than a reality simulator.. (If for instance I DM a party without any healing capacity, the players will find some doohickey that can heal a little, a couple of times each day. That sort of thing).

Anyhow, enough about me.

EDIT: Wow, join date May 2004.. I have really been lurking a while


----------



## DM Pete

Morning all. Long time lurker (since the esteemed Mr. Noah's day!), first time blah blah...anyway, took the plunge and registered finally. Who knows, maybe I'll even have an interesting thing or two to say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to ENWorld lurkers and newbies!


----------



## The Computer Mutt

*I'm New*

Hi. I'm [glossary]new[/glossary] here.


----------



## Erebus42

Howdy all. Long time ENWorld reader... just never got around to registering for the forums...


----------



## TwilightStorme

*Hello to all*

Howdy y'all from the middle of Nowhereville SD, USA. I stumbled across this site while looking for information on vampires to torture my gamers with.  Living in the middle of nowhere means I do most if not all of my gaming online, which has saved me alot of headaches due to dice flying towards me when I oh so innocently spoil a party's carefully conceived plot to relieve my misunderstood villain of their pained existence. Though I do miss the comraderie of a stuffy room filled with laughter, grummbles, the occasional death threat, and gobs of junk food to pass the night away. 

Anyway just thought I would send out a quick hello. I've been browsing the site and so far think it's awesome.


----------



## randyorange

*nUbee...need intergallactic systemic HLPME support..*

just registered...kewl site & info...lost in d Maze...suggestions for weapons to destroy CMOSS galaxy alien virus...tried timelazer and all anti's...pardon my ignorance...as mentioned...mEaNuB.....

peace & prosperity & great health to alll,

ro


----------



## Numberboy

Greetings,

Is there something wrong with the forum? I can reply to threads, but when I try to post one, I get a blank white screen and nothing happens.


----------



## jacob41171

*Help*

Hi my name is Jacob and i need help. I have no clue what to do somebody help.


----------



## jacob41171

Where do you make a player at.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome everyone!

Numberboy, I think you're not the first to run into your problem -- check out the sticky in the Meta forum.

jacob -- what do you mean?  For a PbP game?  Head on over to the Talking the Talk forum and look for threads with a category of 'Recruiting'.


----------



## bsimpson

*Novice Dungeon Master*

Hi!  

As a favour to my daughter and her friends I have taken the task of being the dungeon master (though I have never played before!).  I have a campaign started.  I want them to meet once a week and to have a new adventure as part of a continuing saga.  Anyway, I have launched the epic - and the next adventure involves the characters getting through some very difficult and guarded mountain passes.  I know I have stumbled across a site that aided rookies such as myself with creating good storylines - including terrains.  Does anyone know what I am referring to?

Michaela


----------



## Jdvn1

Myself, I like roleplayingtips.com, but I'm sure there are a number of sites like that, Michaela.  I recommend you start a thread in General to ask people for tips and for sites that could help -- you'll get a lot more responses.


----------



## Eridor

hi folks


----------



## bi0binary

*hello all !!*

Hello im josh and ive been gaming for 15+ yrs , mostly dnd ive toyed with rifts shadowrun mekton , cyberpunk , and the like .. im from dallas tx and looking for fellow gamers to hang with.... lemme know


----------



## nimowy

*Hiya*

I haven't played in quite a while, but I'm looking to get back into it....  I really enjoyed it in high school and college.  I live in Chicago if anyone's looking for a player.


----------



## evil_killer_rat

hELLO


----------



## bsummerer

*Spellsheet update wanted - make some $$*

hey all.  Probably like a bunch of people, I'm looking for an updated Steve Mulhern's sheet.  I have all the books, but I've put about 4 into the sheet and my life has gotten too busy to keep plugging away at it.  

Unlike a bunch of people, if you can produce an updated one I'll give you some dough through paypal or something.

If you have one that has all the offical WotC stuff and errata ("collectors" PHB, Eberron, splat books, FR updates, etc...), I'll throw you some serious $$.

Email me at brett_summerer@yahoo.com or reply to this.  Thanks!!!


----------



## The Edge

*Hi, Im me, Im here.*

Hi to all, Im new here (apart from the post or two before I saw this thread) a bit of a pointless thing to say since this is an introduction thread and Im sure you can figure out that ive not been here before. I normaly go by the name of 'The Edge', or even simply 'Edge'. Male, 17, UK. Thats that. See you all around then.

This is my email - [email="squid@go4.it''"]squid@go4.it''[/email]
And this is my blog - http://theminddrift.blogspot.com/  (I dont post in it very often)


----------



## terminatorkobold

Hi,

I am Christophe from Switzerland. I player Warhamer, DnD and Ctuluh till now but I havent had time for it these last years. See you on the boards or pehaps for a PbP. 

Christophe


----------



## Dedbeagl

*New here, this is a lil about me.*

Hello,
     I'm nearly 30, male and have been playing Dungeons and Dragons(c) for roughly 15 years. I've had a few experiences DMing though I much prefer to be a player. I'm NOT looking to run or join any campaigns at the moment.
     In my group of friends DnD is a weekly event on Saturdays from 6pm to 8am EST. Our party constists of: 
A human fighter 'Dynas Loy', 
a human rogue 'Anthony "Quickdraw" Loy' (myself & Dynas' older bro, though not in real life),
an elven druid 'Felwyn Nailo' (Dynas' wife, my GF in real life), 
a human cleric 'Maximus Scrotonimus' (yes, he purposely chose a vulgar name), 
an elven sorceress/summoner 'Rubylith Mecca' (Max's real life fiancee),
a teifling monk 'Sarah Angilina Quest' (Ruby's lesbian partner),
and last but not least
a human ranger 'Seth Hellslayer'
   These are all PCs and are the same sex as their character and the average group level is currently 10. Our DM is 'Dan the DM' and has been DMing for 20 years (some games of his own creation but mostly DnD and very rarely a store-bought adventure).
   Dan the DM's little brother (only by 1 or 2 years) rarely joins our party for the following reasons:
he insists on playing as a Munchkin,
but mostly because he is the loving father of a beautiful daughter
and is busy completing his degree to become a teacher.
Rumor has it though that he uses his Munckin building abilities to help Dan the DM create villains that will be chalenging though not impossible to beat.

Whoa this turned out longer than expected... more on this later if requested.


----------



## rick86

*looking for a rpg group in S.E. MASS.*

I am currently looking for a rpg group in S.E. MASS. but not on the cape. I have 26 yrs. of exprience playing D&D and many other rpg's. My current group isn't as focused on playing as I am of late. Way to much of off topic interruptions during the game. I am a very good team player. I make 3D characters not point monsters. My favorite thing about the whole RPG exprience is the development and growth of the story line and characters during a campaign. So if anyone is looking for a serious rpg. player I'am your guy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi rick, welcome to EN World.  If you want to find another rpg group, try this forum:
http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=49

You'll be more likely to get appropriate responses.


----------



## iabad

*Thank you for the warm Welcome*

I currently play at dndonlinegames and am looking for a live session to play in and post game to play here. 

I already have a character or two that I want to use. 


Look forward to gaming with you


----------



## Digital Archon

So, apparently this is where i come and say "hello" and stuff like that. 

I'm 30, been gaming since i was 9 or 10 or so, but took some years off in the mid 90's because i wanted to be "cool". That didn't work out so well p ), and, well, you konw how it is...once a gamer, always a gamer, so i got back in about 5 years ago or so.

I primarily GM games, and my favorites are WFRP and the new World of Darkness system, but i'm recently becoming interested in D&D again for the tactical wargame aspect , rather than any "real true roleplaying" or whatever that may arise from it. I need some roleplaying in my wargaming, but i don't need wargaming in my roleplaying, if you follow me.


----------



## darkjedi908

*Umm...hi!*

So I guess this is the introduction thread, then! (I'm currently waiting for my base D&D set to arrive, I felt like such a nerd ordering it online). I'm just a 15-year old newcomer to D&D, the only experience I have with the d20 system is playing Star Wars: KOTOR 1 and 2 (best games ever created, besides maybe Halo). And has anyone here created a Colonial Marine PC/ campaign? I've been thinking about starting one up, and any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ogermage

*Hello to all the fellow Role-players*

Ok a very quick brief since your board asked me so nicely. 

I am a Long time RP gamer and am happy to say that in the stack of book's beside me rests copies of the Dungeon masters Guide, Players Handbook Monster Manual & fiend folio that are older than I am. (20+)

Also a rather complete collect of the Rolemaster Books.

I've come accross this board looking for inormation Pertaining too:

† † Ixion, 
A.K.A. Tubak/Solaris/The Sun Prince.
A Immortal from the old (possibly original) D&D world of Mystaria.

Why ????:\

I play on a Never Winter Nights Server called (funny enough) Mystara.
It is a full RP server based in sydney and a  load of fun. so anyone with NWN HOTU and strong wish to play in a good RP enviro (novices very welcome so long as they are genuinely trying) - Con details and links at bottom.


Wanna read the boards for the server:
http://games.swiftdsl.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=32

Wish to Play:

On gamespy: 
*Modulename: Mystara - Black Horizon  
Servername: SwiftDSL.NWN.Mystara * 

 Dirrect Connect: 
*Server IP: 218.214.224.111:5121 or fragengine.swiftdsl.com.au:5121* 

*Mystara Requires SoU and HotU expansions *


----------



## kanislatrans

*Greetings from Kanis*

Hola, Im kanis. Ive been roleplaying since 1980 and have just got a small group together to start a new campaign. look forward to chating and posting


----------



## Darik

Hi, im new here just wanted to post to say that, heard you guys play D&D on here and was looking for a place to play online.


----------



## Lakidaa

Oh hey, Hi.

I registered mostly because I have ideas that I'm not good at statting directly. 

that, and this is a nice, living forum.


----------



## Bront

Is it too late to do this?


----------



## matrixm

Hey, been lurking since the beginning, just been out of the loop for a couple years now.


----------



## Ravlek

*uhhhh....errrr*

...hi?

Been lurking around for awhile now, following some threads, finally failed my will save.


Ravlek- Fallen Lurker Paragon


----------



## ronincraftworks

*Ronin Craftworks: Miniature Painting Studio San Jose,CA*

HI En World,

Thanks for allowing me to post on your website. Visit my website for more info about my painting service. www.ronincraftworks.com
I have been painting professionally for about 10 years in my small studio in San Jose,CA.
Business has been up and down over the years with the war and economy as it is. Enjoy painting quite alot and plan to stay in business till I am old and grey.
Take care and Happy 4th,
Burt
Ronin Craftworks
SJ,CA


----------



## EricNoah

Just wanted to pop in and say Welcome to all of the new folks!  I hope to see you posting and participating in other threads!


----------



## Corinthian

Hi, everyone!  Longtime reader, first time poster.


----------



## Ringmereth

Hm, so I find myself directed to this establishment's 'Official Welcome Thread'. Hello to you all. Since it seems that I'm expected to post a bit about myself, I hail from the great Gamespy Forums, as well as WotC's D&D (and occasionally other random stuff, like SW d20 and d20 Modern) messageboard. I'd advise people to visit both (though I probably shouldn't link to the former on a family-friendly forum).

Anyway... in real life, I hail from Minnesota. I'm a 16-year-old nerd, I play D&D (and whatever other RPGs come my way), waste too much time in front of a computer, and am in search of some play-by-post games that don't take more than a week per combat round. 

Greetings, cookies, and pointers towards RPGs with player openings would all be appreciated.


----------



## Tharune

Hi everyone

My name's Allen, I've played and GM'd for nearly 27 years, from basic D&D onward. I've also been in several PBM and PBEM games, though D&D has usually been face-to-face. 

I'll be looking for a good D&D game to play or run. I've shied away from 3.5 for a long time now, running 3.0 almost exclusively, though I think I'm about to give in and play 3.5. If I run, I'll be using the core books and likely the Forgotten Realms setting.


----------



## mlekovic

*New Member*

Hey- I am a long time AD&D'er. I recently reffed a d20 Middle-Earth (converted to v3.5 from old MERP stuff) and am hoping to start up a new game in the future. I have a lot of goodies too.


----------



## Tharin

Hi! how are you


----------



## Tharin

I'm am trying to find out how to make a character.  Can someone tell me how


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello, Tharin.  Do you mean how do you make a D&D character in general, or how to make one for a Play-by-Post game?


----------



## the warrior

*im new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hi im new here wat do u f*cking do!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tagar1

*Just an interduction*

first off hello to everyone at en world. I've never used a forum or chat site before, considering the number of years I've played D&D as well as other roleplaying games coupled with and equal number of years computing, is hard to believe but true. I'm going to be 46 next week and I've played since I was 18. I'm a leather worker and sell my wares at reinfaires all over texas and colorado. Yes, I do armor and just about anything else you can imagin out of leather and Yes again, I wouldn't trade the road and doing what I love for all the money in the world. When I'm not working alot of us get together and play just about everything you can imagin in the way of roleplaying. I spend alot of time serching for dm aids of all types on my laptop to help with ease of playing. I guess we spend so much time living the life it's hard to find time to play the game - kinda funny if you ask me. There you have it, hello again to every one


----------



## The Watchman

*Liches*

Hello.

I am looking to find a couple of things. I know these may be found in books, but I am not looking for complete texts - only a brief listing and description.

I am looking for the current salient powers (with descriptions) that can be chosen from when creating a lich character. So far, my efforts to search online have provided little to nothing. Any help will be appreciated.

I was also hoping to find current sketch information on Azalin as the information I have is, unfortunately 2e, but this is secondary to my real wish item.


Thanks!


----------



## whennenl

*Just moved to Cary, NC looking to play some D&D*

Hi,
I just moved to Cary, NC a couple of months ago. Age: 32. Looking to meet gamers/people with similar interests in the area (preferably ages 26-38).
-Bill


----------



## prince

hi i guess..........


----------



## D&D ethreeti

*Good highly detailed D&D pictures*

Hey, does anybody know any good websites that have detailed pictures for D&D?


----------



## ragnar99

Hey everyone....


----------



## Hero of Darkness

*Hello*

Well, i'm not sure what to say about myself.  I played D&D in 7th grade.  Although at the end of the year, i moved.  I couldn't get a group started, so i just played with my brother in law, which has been playing since D&D started 20 years ago.  I've graduated 8th grade and still trying to find a group.  If anyone in Delray Beach, FL plays, please contact me.  I guess thats all i can say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to EnWorld!


----------



## MonsterMash

/enters thread
Hello 

/exits thread


----------



## RedWick

*I clicked on a button...*

...that said "Click here and introduce yourself".

So I clicked on the button.

And here I am, introducing myself.

Hi.

*waves*

That is all.


----------



## Kane The Inquisitor

*Greeting from Kane*

Hello everyone, 

I've had a few problems trying to get my post on the board? (Probably something wrong with my computer.)

I hope this one gets thru.

Ok, my name is Kane I'm a musician in the UK.  I'm new to D&D, just bought the Basic Game and I'm absoulutely loving the world it's opened up for me. 

This site looks really cool and I'm glad to be here....thats about it.

See you all later.


----------



## wills4223

Hi I'm a 26 DM in the Albuquerque, NM area.


----------



## Willow Aura

Greetings, all!

I am Endoviors RL sister who 'persuaded' him into starting his new thread, 'The Portal' after he failed to continue writing it as a book. Ah the powers of a little sister. 

I'm an avid roleplayer in the California Sac-town area, and I'm looking forward to meeting you all. See you on the boards!


----------



## the_redstar_swl

Hello!


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello new people whom I hope will post more so that I may get to know you!


You think that's a hint?
Well it is!


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome to the new board members!

If you are having problems posting, go to Meta and contact one of the moderators in an existing thread or start a new one.  The moderators are happy to be of help.

D&D ethreeti -- Klaus, one of our members, is an artist.  You can check on the member's list for his profile and website.  Plus, the WotC site should have some good art.


----------



## Lothaenorixius

*Hi!!!*

I have always liked D&D and whatnot, and to stumble upon a site recommended to me by my friend, it's just great. I'm amazed I never joined before, anyways, expect a permanent memeber in Lothaenorixius (just to clarify, I took this name from a Great Wyrm blue dragon in  Draconomicon)


----------



## mace of the

*mace of the*

Hello i started playing D&D with my cousins i love it


----------



## Endorphin

Hi everyone,

Just signed up and am keen to get into some gaming, so I guess I'll see you all around.

Luv the site. It rocks!

(and I guess it's onto a character, then straight to the Inn, right?)


----------



## Tubbyman13

'lo. Me = Tubb-Tubb, how's everybody doin?

I'm an avid DnD player, I can't get enough of it. I just moved down to Lexington, VA and have been unable to find another group to play with... so I hope I can find an online group here  At any rate, its good to be here and I'll see you all on the boards.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hello! Just a D&D-DM (only one year experience) who stumbled across these boards...


----------



## Old Sardul

*Hello to all!*

Hello everyone. I'm Brian "Old Sardul" Collins, a D&D player since 1975 and a game industry professional since 1982. I'm currently employed by Titan Games of Battle Creek, Michigan. 

Thanks!


----------



## reveal

Wow! Lots of new folks.   

Howdy y'all!


----------



## Wolflord

I haven't posted in here yet properly announcing myself, so here I am. Hello!


----------



## rtlffj

*Hi*

I don't really like to post to message boards unless I really have something to say.

So, 

hmmmm


well, 


I guess I'm just not talkative right now.


----------



## Azaran Starym

*Intro to Me*

Hi there chatters and fellow gamers
I'm from melbourne australia and I've been gaming since 1980, 25 years. I've played many but now I stick to 2 rpgs, dnd forgotten realms and gurps. 
My other interests are computers and the internet (Duh!), reading, films, martial arts and combat disciplines (that means eveything from aikido and kung fu to firearms to renaissance italianate rapier and dagger fighting to medieval jousting), Military history (Spec ops and intelligence) and also cooking and fine wine.


----------



## Arpad

Hi.  I'm sort of new.  This user name is new, at least.

A free internet cookie goes to anybody who knows where my name comes from.


----------



## William Ronald

Arpad said:
			
		

> Hi.  I'm sort of new.  This user name is new, at least.
> 
> A free internet cookie goes to anybody who knows where my name comes from.




Well, welcome to the boards, in your current incarnation.

As for Arpad, there was an ancient city in Syria of that name. In European history, Arpad was the leader and founder of Hungary, and his descendants, the Arpads, ruled there for many generations.


----------



## Arpad

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Well, welcome to the boards, in your current incarnation.
> 
> As for Arpad, there was an ancient city in Syria of that name. In European history, Arpad was the leader and founder of Hungary, and his descendants, the Arpads, ruled there for many generations.



 Wow!  Cool!  I didn't know that.  Those are all cool.  But my name comes from a D&D module, actually.  And it's a female name there.  Yeah I know not exactly feminine, but I didn't do it.


----------



## William Ronald

Arpad said:
			
		

> Wow!  Cool!  I didn't know that.  Those are all cool.  But my name comes from a D&D module, actually.  And it's a female name there.  Yeah I know not exactly feminine, but I didn't do it.





Ah, an adventure I am probably not familiar with then.  However, it is easier to pronounce than some names and makes better sense than some officially published place names... (Mount Nevermind?)


----------



## Nisia

*'Ware and were.*

Cold Iron avail you

Name's Nisia, which is an anagram of my real name, something done a fair amount for the Greyhawk Setting a long time ago. Ah, been playing D&D for more than 30 years, Traveller since '78, Warhammer since '86 and well, you get the idea. I've also been a Scadian for more than 30 years, a LARP player and co-founder etc ad nauseum. Nice to be here guys. Look forward to a good time.

Nisia


----------



## Ashwyn

Nisia said:
			
		

> Look forward to a good time.



You might want to avoid phrases like that around this crowd.  Welcome aboard though!


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome to the boards, Nisia!

I think you will like a lot of things here.  Gary Gygax posts her under the pseudonym Col_Plahdoh, and has an ongoign question and answer thread.  Plus, there are several good resources here.

If you or any of the new users have a question, try the EN World FAQ link or contact a moderator.  You can usually get many technical questions resolved in the Meta forum.


----------



## William Ronald

whennenl said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I just moved to Cary, NC a couple of months ago. Age: 32. Looking to meet gamers/people with similar interests in the area (preferably ages 26-38).
> -Bill





Try the Gamers seeking Gamers forum, where you can start a thread and hopefully hook up with a few people.


----------



## weed

*New*

 Hello


----------



## Arpad

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Ah, an adventure I am probably not familiar with then.  However, it is easier to pronounce than some names and makes better sense than some officially published place names... (Mount Nevermind?)



 The 2nd edition "Return to the Keep on the Borderlands".  Arpad was a 16 year old NG girl who got captured by evil necromancers and forced to become a necromancer.  I thought that was a fascinating concept, so I turned her from an NPC into my main character for a quite a long time.  I even converted her to 3rd edtion.


----------



## Benito

*The Newest Guy This Minute*

Howdy folks! Long time reader, first time poster.  I started playing D&D back in the early 80s, took a 15 year hiatus, then started playing again about 5 years ago.  I GM a 3.5 group - we started with FR then moved to Eberron shortly after it was released.  This board has been a lot of help to us and I figured it was time I return the favor (where I can - I'm hardly an expert).  Looking forward to taking a more active role in the gaming community.

Cheers,
Benito


----------



## sylvyrdragon

*Smiles to all*

Hello, thought I would stop in and see what all the hubbabaloo is about.   Wow this place is immence.

I have been playing DnD for roughly 12 years now.  (I know a pup to most of you.) Have GM'd some, but mostly play.  I think my favorite class is the Rogue and variants thereof. I have fiddled with creating classes and items.

Well, I guess that about sums it up.  Hope to see you around.  Smiles to all


----------



## Arpad

Hi slightly newer than me people!  Waves and hugs!


----------



## smcrey

*new to forum*

whats up ,

i am new to the boards and just wanted to say hi. i am not your typical gamer. i am married with two children who i am trying to get into gaming. i have played some version of dungeons and dragons since 1984. i have also played dc heroes, marvel rpg and many others.i live in blacksburg virgini  a.

hope you have a good day and happy gaming

scott mcreynolds


----------



## the Jester

Hey Scott, and everyone else!

Welcome aboard, I hope you enjoy this community as much as I have.  I think that you'll find that the folks here are generally very cool and, on the whole, well-mannered. 

Good gamin' to ya!


----------



## BSF

Hey Scott!
Umm, I am married with two kids as well.  I know a few people have four kids.  There are a few people with grandkids too.  My point is that you shouldn't feel left out.  It's a varied community.  So welcome!  Come in, look around, join in the conversations and have fun.


----------



## BSF

wills4223 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm a 26 DM in the Albuquerque, NM area.




Hey, from one Albuquerquean to another - Welcome to EN World.


----------



## Zandel

Hey all this looks like a great site.


----------



## Zweihänder

Hello, chilavyeki!  I'm an 18-year-old DM/player who has been at it since he was seven.  I'm about to start college in the Albany, NY area.  I stumbled upon this site whilst searching for reviews on a D&D supplement, and I must say it looks nice.

A single warning: I sometimes (consciously or otherwise) begin typing/speaking in languages other than english.  That is all.


----------



## maycontainmonkeys

Hello,

I'm a 29-yr old game designer, GM, and player, in that order.  I'm sure there are a lot of great discussions and resources to check out here, d20 and otherwise, but I'm primarily here to spread the word about May Contain Monkeys' two new indie RPGs, launching next month at GenCon Indy.  I'm always looking for playtesters, reviewers, or anyone willing to run demos at their local cons.  

Looking forward to getting to know the site!


----------



## Magi_Siani

*'Ware and were.*

Cold Iron avail you. My name is Siani, been playing D&D since..'74, other things like it before that, and since then...CoC, Traveller, Werewolf: Apocalypse, D20 Modern, Conan, etc. Long time gamer. 

I'm currently one of the ISRP WizOs at WotC's online chat, and will be in the ISRP here on ENWorld as well, running the Crossroads Tavern as I have done for almost four years now. 

For a real job I'm a blacksmith/bladesmith by trade. I'm starting to get into bronzecasting as well. I also make armor and fight in it.

Ah, I like lots of things, too many to list here. Former Marine, SCUBA, paintball, SCA, LARP, etc.


----------



## Magi_Kayn

*peers in, eyes wide*

Greetings all!  I'm another of the ISRP Wizos... now Magi bringing joy and cheer from there to here!  *grins*

Thanks for making room for us.

ohhh.. I see Siani has beat me to the door.  Nothing new there.

Looks like a great place to play.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello, new people, to EN World!
(not pronounced 'enworld'  )

And welcome, ISRPers! Are you all Magi?

Feel free to bounce around Off-Topic (and the Hivemind threads), General, and whereever your links take you.


----------



## ninjamouse

Greetings, all.  Long time lurker, first time poster saying hi for the first time.


----------



## Wrenbird

Word.

The name's Wren, and I'm another one of the ISRPers joining your forums here at ENWorld. Unlike Siani and Ka'yn, I'm just a humble community member, not a moderator.. but a hello's a hello, no?

I've been a D&D player for years now, and an ISRP community member for.. um.. years. You tend to lose count after a while.

Given the sudden and odd circumstances of our brief homeless nature, it's nice to know we all have a new home.

Greet the day, head on.
  Wren Wallace


----------



## AmraTheLion

*Greetings All!*

Greetings everyone!


----------



## Mind Forge

*Saying Hello*

Hello EN World.
We are a new RPG Design Company with new ideas to bring to the market.  We design D20 Games and do "Work for Hire".  We look forward to being a part of EN World and maybe see some of our work reviewed or in the news here. Thanks.


----------



## the Jester

Welcome, Mind Forge!  (And Amra, and Wren, and ninja, and...)

I hope you enjoy your time here- this place is a blast, very friendly and full of cool folks.


----------



## sith644

*Me a Sith? Cant Be.*

this is sith644 i wluld like to thank u but how do u edit ur profile????????:\


----------



## Jdvn1

Under 'My Account', click on 'Edit My Profile'. 

Welcome!


----------



## NoworNever20

hello


----------



## tigger_vj

Hi all,

Banner begone i command you.


----------



## sorrin

Hi.


----------



## Jaim

cheers !


----------



## Urk'lurk Blactung

*Hullo.*

How is everyone today...hmmm?


----------



## Deathbringer

*Greetings*

Greetings, I am Deathbringer, a shadow spirit, i have an army of shadows awaiting my command. I shall tell you one thing of my army's nature, we take NO prisoners...


----------



## Wellby

*Newbie, and my first question...*

Here I am, may the world shudder.

and here's my first (simple) question, posting here for now:

If a dwarf is wearing full-plate, does he still get his full racial dodge bonus  to his AC vs. Giants? (ie, is it Dexterity dependent?)

If he does get it, I'm finding that a first level Dwarf, in full plate, with a nice 'mage armor' tap from his first level sorceror pal, is having little trouble against an Ettin!


Can this be true? (for it surely is coooool)


----------



## reveal

Wellby said:
			
		

> Here I am, may the world shudder.
> 
> and here's my first (simple) question, posting here for now:
> 
> If a dwarf is wearing full-plate, does he still get his full racial dodge bonus  to his AC vs. Giants? (ie, is it Dexterity dependent?)
> 
> If he does get it, I'm finding that a first level Dwarf, in full plate, with a nice 'mage armor' tap from his first level sorceror pal, is having little trouble against an Ettin!
> 
> 
> Can this be true? (for it surely is coooool)




Welcome to the boards! 

Yes, the dwarf gets this bonus against giants because it's a Dodge bonus and Dodge bonuses are not affected by armor. However, a dwarf wearing full plate would not gain any benefit from _mage armor_ because _mage armor_ grants an armor bonus. Full plate also gives an armor bonus and like bonuses don't stack.

BTW, there's a rules forum here for just this sort of question. 

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## The witch king

*Yo!*

Hi, I am the witch king. I am obsessed with LOTR. Also, is there a setting for 3.5 LOTR?
EDIT: I find it offensive and repugnant that people will post on a topic about stripping at the game table, and not reply to me. Allow me to elaborate in N00BISH: WTF?! OMFG! OMARGH! U D0 N0T 1gN0R3 WK! WK 1Gn0R3s U!


----------



## EternalShogunX

*Hey Evabadee!  I'm here!*

*Hi everyone!  My name is Emi and I actually stumbled upon this site because a friend of mine informed me of the absolutely hilarious DM Quotes that you all have here.  We like to send funny RPG situations to each other and funny quotes either from DM's or players during a session.  I am very much looking forward to chatting with everyone here.  SEe ya in the boards! *


----------



## HungryOgre

*Looking for gaming in DFW*

I just got back to Texas from Alaska and don't know anyone here, I would like to get my RPG on.  I live in the DFW area and I'm into any form of D&D.  Seeking to join a group.  My AIM: skyrun4040.  E-mail: Skyrun4040@aol.com.


----------



## LawfulGoodThief

Hi,

    My name is Bill. I live in the downtown Silver Spring, MD (just north of DC) and I pretty much play any edition of D&D (Basic, 1st, 2nd, 3.0, 3.5, Hackmaster) or Star Wars. I currently DM a Hackmaster PBP on rpol.net and play in a 3.5 D&D campaign via Yahoo messenger. Interested in finding a group to game with in the DC area.


----------



## B4cchus

Hi Folks,

i'm new around here so here is my hello all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A hearty welcome to all new posters!


----------



## Dontella

Hello! 

Yet another nutty and soon to be deposed ISRPer checking in.. 

It's a pleasure to meet you all, and to find such a welcome and large community.. 

I have been an avid tabletop gamer for 13 or 14 years now.. and have come to love and enjoy the multitude of games and characters that have been born of my imagination.. 

I look forward to continuing that experiance here.. 

A Warm Hello to you all!


----------



## Electryc

*Greetings*

Hello all. I found this site, while trying to do research on Githyanki's for my NWN module.  With all the wealth of knowledge here it looked good enough to bookmark.


----------



## boxoflud

*Support Me*

GOOD MORNING,EVERYONE! I'm a new vistor.I join this  website just want to improve my english! I hope you can help me to reach this aim.THANKS VERY MUCH!


----------



## boxoflud

*Walter*

HELLO!EVERYONE. I'M glad to find this website while  I am in a troublesome position.I think joining this surroundings will improve my english!I hope you could help me for the english study!THANKS VERY MUCH!


----------



## anthazar

*At last.....*

Hello everyone.  I've finally decided to become an active member of the gaming community. In fact, I'll be going to my first GENCON in two weeks to see what it's all about. I like to write fantasy and have been doing it for the last thirty years (I'll be 39).  I started out carrying a pencil and paper wherever I went.  Now it's a laptop. When not writing, I enjoy reading from my collection of books and magazines. Having said that, I am looking forward being part of this site.  Scott


----------



## NutMeg

I guess this is the part where I say hi... HI. For now I am just going to read and try and wade through all the good info on this site.


----------



## schattenwolf

Hi! ^.^

Well, after visiting EN World for many years, I finally decided to join the EN World community... So, here I am... 

First of all I want to give Morrus and all the other people who keep the site alive and running for all those years a word of praise... Really good work! (and work it is as I can well imagine...)
Oh, and thanks to you too, Eric Noah for creating this site in the first place... 
Guess you never imagined your idea would become something thus big as it is today, thanks to you, your successors and the community in general, eh? 
Well, praise were praise is due...

But now about my person: I'm a (still) 28-year-old guy from the Ruhr-area in Germany.

I started playing / DMing RPGs in the late 80ies, when I became curious about a German RPG called 'Das Schwarze Auge' (which btw. is now available in english in its 4th edition as 'The Dark Eye').
Well, ever since (sometimes more, sometimes less...) I've been playing and DMing various RPGs, including AD&D 2nd Ed. (Birthright, Dark Sun, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Planescape, Ravenloft, Spelljammer), Star Wars, Shadowrun, Kult, Vampire, Mage, D&D 3rd Ed., and so on.... 

Other interests include, but are not limited to visiting medieval markets / knight fairs, gothic (in general), asatru, movies, music (mostly medieval, neo-folk, gothic [which in itself includes several styles like gothic, dark wave, EMB, some metal stuff...], etc.

Favourite bands include ASP, bôa, Chamber, The Crüxshadows, Diva Destruction, Faun, Fiona Apple, Hagalaz' Runedance, In Extremo, Janus, L'amme Immortelle, Letzte Instanz, Loreena McKennitt, Mantus, Nirvana, Persephone, Poe, Qntal, Saltatio Mortis, Schandmaul, Subway to Sally, Untoten, Within Temptation, Xandria....

Guess that'll be enough introduction to myself for the time being....

Kindest regards,

schattenwolf


----------



## werd

Posting hello because the big banner demanded that I do so and thus it must be appeased.


----------



## RichParkinson

Hello everyone. Do I need to say anything else? . . . No? Okay. Um . . . hello.


----------



## Kyravahne

*New to EN World - Kyravahne's Background*

Hello all,  My name is Scott Noel.  I am a father, husband, car marketeer, and long time gamer who has recently moved myself and my family to the exotic middle east.  We are getting used to Dubai and the heat, and discovering that the Arabian Gulf can be a really beautiful part of the world.

Some of the first friends I made here were gamers who I actually met through a D&D message board looking for players.

My background is a little wacky (like that of most people who want to work in the middle east).

I've worked for Ford for the last 10 years, and during that time have moonlighted as a martial arts instructor, a adjunct marketing professor, and a Kaplan Course tutor.  Prior to Ford my jobs included the marketing manager for a freight forwarder in Saudi Arabia, Army Officer (I was qualified as an Armor Platoon Leader - which is about as close to being a knight in shining armor as one can get these days), and a singing waiter.

Kyravahne is the name of my favorite D&D character (an Elven Bard).

My current ambition is to put my time on the plane and nights in hotel rooms to use creating new content and having it published, maybe even trying my had at some fantasy fiction.

I find the community and company of gamers refreshing and their mentality and openess to new ideas helps me fire and manage my imagination and my life.  I like to think that gaming, fantasy, and the non-judgemental support of my fellow affecionados has been one the reasons I have been able to pull the trigger and execute some of my more interesting life decisions and have some "REAL" adventures.

If anyone wants to know more about me, my family, my adventures, or life on the Gulf, I hope they will reply.


----------



## PopeStig

...lo...

Not having DMed D&D since Al-Quadim was the hottest new thing, a chest infection left me at home with enough time to pick up the DMG again and pour a bit of my love for fantasy and fantasy RPG into creating my own sandbox to DM in.

I'm here because it looks like a great community and I'm looking to drink from the fountain of knowledge that such a community can be and hopefully contribute a bit myself.


----------



## james campbell

hi, i stumbled on this site looking for "a book of constant sorrows" anyone know anything about it?


----------



## troll3111

hello mesa new hear


----------



## troll3111

ummm hellooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nolivo

Hi All

I've been a member of this site for a while, but I've never posted anything. Just wanted to say what a useful resource enworld is and thanks to everyone who contributes to it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello everyone and welcome!


----------



## Silent808

*New to the site*

Hey all! I hope to have a clue soon enough. Bear with me! THANX!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hail and well met! Welcome to ENWorld laddies! Enjoy our community and feel free to ask any and all questions, I guarantee you well do our dangdest to try to answer all of 'em!


----------



## sekeetta

*Re:hi*

Hi there. This is sekeetta. I am a new member. Just saying hi to everyone


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Zappo

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome!


----------



## ThirdWizard

Hello!


----------



## Crothian

howdy!!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh

Hi there!


----------



## I'm A Banana

Hey....how you doin'?   

Hehehe, welcome to the boards. What brings you here?


----------



## IronWolf

Hola!


----------



## Psionicist

Welcome, To The World Of Tomorrow... Eh, ENWorld!


----------



## jcperot

*hi*

hi guys


----------



## AkumaKaze

*New Gaming Area*

Hello,

This is Tim Korklewski, Manager and Chef of Ken's Bistro in the Tri-City Plaza on the corner of East Bay and Highway 19.  This is just a friendly informational letter letting you know that on Saturdays and Sundays, we will be swinging our doors wide for gamers of all kinds.  Along with welcoming Tampa area gamers, we will also be offering a reduced price menu (hey, even gamers have to eat) for all who participate.  

I do ask that you call or e-mail me in advance in order to reserve a table(s) for your gaming groups since we do have limited space.

If you have any questions or comments, please feel free to write me (Tim) at:

aegypt_@hotmail.com

or call me at:  727 530-1998

Hope to hear from all of you soon,

Tim


----------



## reveal

AkumaKaze said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> This is Tim Korklewski, Manager and Chef of Ken's Bistro in the Tri-City Plaza on the corner of East Bay and Highway 19.  This is just a friendly informational letter letting you know that on Saturdays and Sundays, we will be swinging our doors wide for gamers of all kinds.  Along with welcoming Tampa area gamers, we will also be offering a reduced price menu (hey, even gamers have to eat) for all who participate.




Welcome to the boards!

You'll find more interest if you post this here: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## Geek in the City

*Hopping on...*

Greetings...

Figure I've been a lurker long enough to this site. Time to jump on board and get into the fray...


----------



## Tir_Mcdol

*greeting*

Hello all

I'm Tir and I just wanted introduce myself. I've heard some great thing about this site. And what I seen of it this is a great site to be a part of. I presonally enjoy playing D&D role-playing game other such game and video game RPG's as well. My favorite video game series is Genso Suikoden. When I'm not playing RPG's tend to do a varitey of other thing like reading, watching Anime, Drawing, and coming up with new ideas to futher expand my experence with D&D. I have notice that amongest the other member of this site that their are alot of creative people out there. I hope that in the future I can showoff some of my own creations that might be of interest to other members as well.


----------



## morindaest

Hello Everyone.
My first post.
I can't think of anything else to say right now.  So sorry.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh

Welcome, new posters!  Don't be shy!


----------



## sleech

*Mornin' All*

Just to introduce myself since I'm new here....

I'm Chris, also known as The Sleech. I've been a roleplayer for nearly 25 years and Grim Tales convinced me that d20 is a good idea. Normally I play other systems such as Call of Cthulhu, Traveller, Conspiracy X and Feng Shui.

You can check out the web sites and campaign journals for games I run at http://www.geocities.com/chris_slee/rpgs.html.


----------



## lyonaire

*Hello*

Hi everyone, I love books and music.


----------



## Winding Road

Introducing myself...

I'm Jilly, also going by Winding Road or WR. I've been RPing since I was in middle school. I play mostly World of Darkness, and am recently getting acquainted with D&D and D20. I also play a lot of video games, and I'm a big fan of the Final Fantasy series. My friend Kevin encouraged me to sign up, although I haven't found his SN yet.  Looking forward to spending time here.


----------



## spookytheda

*Hello*

 *Greetings,*
*I recently joined up for these forums, so thought that I would drop a note to say hello and introduce myself. "So hello."*

*Also, if anyone would like more information about me, please feel free to check out my webste: *http://intrepid.raptorfleet.com.

*Dale*


----------



## JtG

Greetings!
Been lurking here for a while, so I decided to bite the bullet and registered.


----------



## Allan

Hi 'I am a new player and some please help me


----------



## Wyn A'rienh

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## T Vaughn

*Hello EnWorld*

I am new to this whole computer thing, but I have 26 years of D20 RPG experiance. I have played in (primerily as a DM) in many differant campaigne settings, D&D(third edition rules)StarWarsD20 being my favorites. I am a creator, meaning all of my campaigne settings are original. I would love to write campaigne settings or create creatures for a living, perhaps you guys can help.
I can be reached at TymThatcher@AOL.com if any one would like to contact me.


----------



## Zweihänder

Winding Road said:
			
		

> Introducing myself...
> 
> I'm Jilly, also going by Winding Road or WR. I've been RPing since I was in middle school. I play mostly World of Darkness, and am recently getting acquainted with D&D and D20. I also play a lot of video games, and I'm a big fan of the Final Fantasy series. My friend Kevin encouraged me to sign up, although I haven't found his SN yet.  Looking forward to spending time here.




Hey, Jilly!

Einkil gets a 50 XP bonus for you signing up.


----------



## perokrieg

*Can't find mature players in Texas.*

I need mature, drug free players in San Antonio. This is an unusual thing, apparently. I don't suppose there's anyone out there.


----------



## Jdvn1

perokrieg said:
			
		

> I need mature, drug free players in San Antonio. This is an unusual thing, apparently. I don't suppose there's anyone out there.



 I'm a mature, drug free player in Texas! Just not San Antonio.  Try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, though.


----------



## Nyaricus

hello all!

well, to start it all off > im 17 and a Canuck, and i have been playing D&D (AD&D in the very beginning, but then to 3e and now 3.5e) since i was 11, chilling with some buddies in someones basement or in my camper at my cabin for an entire weekend; incrediably entertained by some shoddy character sheets, a used Forgotten Realms Boxed Set (the Myth Drannor one, for those whose care) and my LG dwarf fighter named Grungi who was the proud weilder of a "modified" Bardiche of which the haft was hacked off partway, doing an impressive 1d10 damage per hit (hey, like i said, i was 11). Anyways, having come a long way from then, I am now a DM running two campaigns, one being in the Realms (still a favourite of mine) and the other being set in Ascension - Paths of Power, my very own setting.

The works of JRR Tolkien have been a forerunner in the influences that shape my gameplay and Dming style. ACS (meaning Ascension Campaign Setting) is a low-magic world set back in a time of uncertainty and warfare, corresponding to our own Crusade era; although my current game isnt dealing with the Crusade factor (being Dragons Crusades, of all things , heh heh) and i have done some rule revisions, created original races (well, i should say, Tolkien-inspired races) and i have changed/excluded/revised the core classes and i haev done some other rule adjustments that make more sense than "if you miss in combat, nothing happens".

I am planning on posting in the future, and i have a MSN group http://groups.msn.com/Ascension-PathsofPower of which you are welcome to join and become a member, although at this time, i have basically been transfereing 6 years worth of notes onto my computer in the hopes on then transfering those to the website, and to sum that up, there are different areas set up, but nothing in them yet. So have patience! 

Anyways, from what i have seen here, this site has alot of potential to make my experience (and yours, considereing you are all here) involving D&D a lot better! so three cheers for Morris, Tolkien, and WotC (well, maybe just D20 in general, lmao)!

-Nyaricus


----------



## Nyaricus

btw, if anyone here knows of other MSN groups that i could join up with, please mention (and see above post too, for mine )


----------



## thomotep

*Hello fellow nerds, gamers, and eccentrics*

I hope that all is well with everyone who reads this. My name is Thome, I have been in the gaming scene for a long while, including managing three game shops. Some of my preffered games are 7th sea, Warhammer Fantasy rpg, Mutants&Masterminds, Call of Cthulu, Champions,
L5R, but I have ran most of them over the years. Well thanks for the welcome.

Thome


----------



## Dale Nicholson

Just got back from GENCON, had a great time and was reminded of enworld when I went through "True Dungeon" with a couple guys who were wearing ENWorld T-shirts, don't know if they work for ENWorld though. 

So here I am, I could not remember my password for my old login and my email has changed since I had last logged in so I just created a new account.


----------



## Desert-Raven

*Greetings*

Hello all,

I'm new here, just learning where all the forums are, and I'm enjoying the trip.

I've been on RPGnet for several years, lurking and otherwise...I've been gaming for coming on 20 years...starting with the basic D&D set, and currently playing everything from Mutants and Masterminds, Conan, and Buffy.

I'll probably ask a lot of dumb questions, so please be patient with me.

So, what are some recommended topics to visit...besides the Story Time section??

Thanks, and see you on the forums!!

D-R


----------



## Gabi.br

So...

Here i am. Wont be long because im using a public computer. just stoped by to say hi

well, hi.

when I learn mor how this works, i guess i will write more...


gabi


----------



## Count Poopula

*Here's the scoop on the Count known as Poop!*

I always try to let a log out before I log on,
Ahhhhh, that's better. So anyhoo, just joined to see if anyone knows anything about Raven's Bluff in the Forgotten Realms setting. I've been looking for maps of the place because the digital ones I have are all grainy and illegible. Any ideas anyone?
Everybody poops......sometimes,
Da Count


----------



## draven14

*Music, movies, and football*

I am new to this and will have to get the hang of it, but I am excited to join in. Thanks.


----------



## Frozen DM

Hi All,

Long time lurker, finally decided to post. 

Got back from my very first GenCon (so to speak, I'm actually on a contract and won't be back in Montreal till the weekend :\ ) and have decided to finally embrace the community that is EN World! 

I've been gaming for over a decade now, DMing practically since day 1. I get to play from time to time, but more often then not, I'm in the shoes of all-powerful god amongst my gamers.

I'm about to start a group of players through the Shackled City hardcover and am finally getting a chance to play a d20 Modern game. 

that's it for the required summary, on to posting!


----------



## RangerWickett

Gabi.br said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Here i am. Wont be long because im using a public computer. just stoped by to say hi
> 
> well, hi.
> 
> when I learn mor how this works, i guess i will write more...
> 
> 
> gabi




Cumprimentos, Gabriela. Eu sei que ao menos um EN Worlder está contente de o ver ao redor. Seu amigo em América, Ryan.

_Edit: That's supposed to say, "Greetings, Gabriela. I know at least one EN Worlder is glad to see you around. Your friend in America, Ryan." Portuguese is not my first language._


----------



## jensennl

*squee*

hello, i just recently join en world and im looking for either an existing game to play or to start a new one. the message posted about the gaming on sunday would work great for me. i have been playing for a few years and am prone to fighters and druids. please email me with directions and times to new games, as well as some DM rules for making a character, so i know what to expect. my email is nathan.jensen@usmc.mil, thank you.


----------



## Kindjal

*Lurking less*

Lurker appears.


----------



## Saterus

Hi everyone. I've got an itch to play D&D but no friends to play it with anymore. I used to play a couple years ago (though pretty unsuccessfully on a whole) and lately I've had an itch to play. Unfortunately all my friends I used to play with have either went off to college, dropped out, or moved away. I remember this site being enormous and constantly having long running games going. I'd like to play a few games here and then maybe try to teach some of the other friends to play and dm them, but I'd rather get a good game or two under my belt. None of the games I ever played with my old friends ever worked. None of us never played with a good dm before, so we didn't know what it was like. I don't have any of the 3.5 books, just 3.0, but it shouldnt be too different. I've been brushing up on the rules recently.

I'd like to join a game here. I can post everyday and will stick with it. Now I'm going to go try to find a game to play in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well met! Enjoy ENWorld and all it has to offer!


----------



## StupidSmurf

::waves::

Hello....yes, I'm new here. My friend and co-worker who sits in the cubicle next to mine (a fellow gamer! Huzzah!) showed me this site and I just had to join up. My real name is John, and my claim to supposed fame is that I wrote a lot of gaming stuff for TSR and West End Games.

Happy to be here!


----------



## the Jester

Hey Smurf, you've got an ally or relative here- Hypersmurf.  He's one of our resident rules gurus, too! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## reveal

Hello all you new people! Welcome to the happiest place on Earth... Tijuana!

Wait, that's not right...


----------



## cat o nine mice

*Hello, and thank you for having me*

Hi everyone, it's great to be here.
I've scanned the board and this is definitely the place to be!
I have been playing D&D off and on for twenty years or so,
we started with a group of eight and a basic set.  It was
ultimately whittled down to two players, one DM, and a roomful
of N.p.c.s! It happens.. Looking for additional players in the
Minneapolis, Minnesota area for face to face gaming. If you
are interested, please respnd to cat o nine mice.
Ciao and meow, babies!


----------



## IronWolf

cat o nine mice said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, it's great to be here.
> I've scanned the board and this is definitely the place to be!
> I have been playing D&D off and on for twenty years or so,
> we started with a group of eight and a basic set.  It was
> ultimately whittled down to two players, one DM, and a roomful
> of N.p.c.s! It happens.. Looking for additional players in the
> Minneapolis, Minnesota area for face to face gaming. If you
> are interested, please respnd to cat o nine mice.
> Ciao and meow, babies!




Welcome!  You have found a great place on the net for questions and suggestion on the game and hanging out in general!  You might want to post in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum for your quest for more players or see if anyone else in your area is looking.  Enjoy!


----------



## StupidSmurf

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey Smurf, you've got an ally or relative here- Hypersmurf.  He's one of our resident rules gurus, too!
> 
> Welcome aboard!




Ah....Smurfs! Is there anything they CAN'T do? I've used this handle on several different forums (Rotten Tomatoes comes to mind). My wife and I have tried to put together an icon showing a Smurf with one thumb up his nose and the other up his butt, all the while doing that vacant, open-mouthed smile so characteristic of the Smurfs. Alas, we've been dragging our feet...and I have a different icon idea I want to use anyways!   

But seriously, this site looks cool. Thanks for the welcome! I think I'm-a gonna like it here.


----------



## 147

*Salutations!*

Many hearty thanks for a enjoyable tour of the site.  I was searching the web for some inspiration and ideas for a game I'm running (this was about two weeks ago), when I found EN World.  I've been hooked here ever since.  Now that I've had the chance to browse some of the features, what an extensive set of options that you have.  On a more selfish note, and something that is causing me to neglect my duties at home (tongue in cheek), I've been hooked on the Story Hour segment - so, many thanks to all the authors and GM's who have graciously taken the time to share their world's and sessions.

147


----------



## Bullgrit

Howdy y'all. I've been a lurker around here for a long time, but just made my first post in the General forum. So technically, this is my second post.

Bullgrit,

Y'all come back now, y'hear.


----------



## LogicsFate

Hi everyone! Welcome


----------



## the Jester

Welcome, all! 

I certainly hope you find this place as informative, friendly and interesting as I have.  The people on here are great- I've met quite a few of 'em in RL, and it's not just their online personae!     

Welcome to the community!


----------



## the Jester

147 said:
			
		

> On a more selfish note, and something that is causing me to neglect my duties at home (tongue in cheek), I've been hooked on the Story Hour segment - so, many thanks to all the authors and GM's who have graciously taken the time to share their world's and sessions.
> 
> 147




Hey, just as a note- I think you'll find that nothing pleases a story hour author as much as a post in their story hour thread that says "Hey, this is cool!"  (I know that I get awful pumped up and motivated by feedback in mine- that's one of the reasons I generally update at least one of my threads a week, though I've been too busy prepping for Burning Man the last couple of weeks!).


----------



## vstorm

*New to the forum*

Just checking out the forum. It looks really useful.

M


----------



## Mythran

Hello everyone, awesome forums.


----------



## Restill Habb

I'm here to post art. There, I said it! Lovely place, though. And by far the easiest website to register with I've visited in a long time. Nice way to start off.   *Looking forward to it.*


----------



## Drayis

Hello folks!This is your standard obligatory hello post.I have been RPG'ing for about 20 years.Kinda scary, shows my age    I started out with good old D&D back in third grade, and have enjoyed it ever since then.I've done lots of playing, but I'm a noob DM.Actually, I've never DM'd before and am looking forward to trying that out.I'm fortunate in that one of my son's godfathers does a little writing for Palladium, so I've had a small opportunity to see what happens behind the scenes.Speaking of which, why all the hate for RIFTS?It makes my inner child cry  I'll probably have several questions when I actually do start DM'ing, but I noticed the people here are amazingly friendly.I look forward to hearing from all of you!


----------



## microhell

*hello people*

hello everyone longtime lurker first time poster


----------



## Seph's Curse

*Sorcerrer Buld Up.....Need advice*

I am new to this web site.....and like to say hello....yet i have this dilemma.....i started this lvl 12 campaign and what i know good build for it.....i only played a straight sorcerer lvl 12 need help......what do ya say


----------



## LogicsFate

Seph's Curse said:
			
		

> I am new to this web site.....and like to say hello....yet i have this dilemma.....i started this lvl 12 campaign and what i know good build for it.....i only played a straight sorcerer lvl 12 need help......what do ya say




Loremaster  , but seriously there a forum around here somewhere where you'll get the help you need


Welcome everyone


----------



## Dragonbait

Didn't see this before, but I'm still new to posting on here, so..

Heya!

Experienced lurker here. I've been gaming for 9 years. I'm a GM about 80% of the time, and I think I may have gotten used to it. I'm familiar with a great deal of different games, but I'm almost always GMing D&D nowadays. 

As a GM, I prefer to work with the players to make a good story. I've recently gained my GM gonads, and have learned the sinful joys of dropping PCs. Before this, there was a lot of fudged rolls and perhaps 1 death every other campaign. 
Now, there are 12 skulls and crossbones on my screen, and I plan to add more


----------



## Phantasmal Thriller

*Hello EN world*

Hey All,
          Long time lurker, First time poster here. I love to DM and am a huge RPG and D&D minis fan ,so I will usually post about those topics.  It seems discussion here is a bit more coherent here than in the official forums.  

                                                                Thanks


----------



## drahawk

hi everybody


----------



## Hair Wax

Well I've followed the link from the top of the page but haven't looked to see if other people make use of it.

I'm Daniel, I'm generally quite pleasant and try to be helpful if I can be.

Should I introduce myself a little more or not?  I'm bored so why not.

I'm from England, although I was born in Edinburgh, I've lived in a little village between Nottingham and Derby all my life and moved to Durham two years ago to study philosophy. I'm especially interested in gender studies and ethics. Hmm.

I was introduced to D&D around 11 years ago when I was 9 by my dad who then took me to some of his gaming groups and ran little easy to understand mini-games and sessions for me and my friends in the front room in 1ed.  I never played 2ed.  

I play in Eberron now, think LARPing is a bit silly, enjoy playing drums, playing chess, reading, putting on gigs, putting out records and comic books.

That's all, hope this place is as friendly and open as the little message at the top makes it seem! 

 - Dan. x

P.S  - Ahhh it would appear people do in fact use this bit and that my intro. was a bit more personal than most, oops!


----------



## Americasbadboy

*Hey*

 Hey do you know how to get to play two players on Romance of the Three Kingdoms 10


----------



## lamerson

Hi, everyone! 

I'm Andy. Has begun acquaintance to role games and has saved up many questions. I hope sometime to become the veteran and to help beginners  I have some experience in D20 and old-old OD&D, but my DM has advised to be registered for expansion of horizons at a forum and to become its active participant.

-- Andy


----------



## Henry Belsidus

*Intro!*

Hello my name is Henry Belsidus and I've posted on the M&M forums which are down as of this moment. I eagerly await M&M 2E and came here to see if any M&M post interests me.


----------



## mspairani

*It's me*

 
Hello everybody out there ..
It's me Marzio fm Italy.

cheers
Marzio


----------



## darukaru

I'm posting this so the forum software will quit bugging me.


----------



## Ebonyr

*New guy*

Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## shaun5584

Hey wassup everyone I'm new to this site so I just wanted to say "Hello"


----------



## BGilkison

*How do I search?*

Hi there....  Just joined to read an article a friend told me about, but I can't seem to find it and everytime I try to search, the board tells me I'm not allowed to do so?  What's required to search for something?


----------



## robinden

*Hello*

Good day to all.  I'm a long time gamer, since 1980 or so, I played the orginal keep on the borderlands thus my start into one of my favorite hobbies and pasttimes.  Currently I'm an Elect. Engineer living in Eastern PA of USA.  I'm now venturing for the first time to 3.5 after finally getting use to and loving 3.0  I wll be spending a lot of time here I hope as time itself permits me.  I constantly am looking for resources, hints, anything that makes my creating campaigns and adventures for my players easier.  Being the Computer Geek that I am, everything is done on the PC and currently I'm using DMGenie.


----------



## Shadowed Intent

hello


----------



## Supaida

Hello! I'm one of those people that has watched this site for a long time but never posted in it before. Lately I've had an upswing in my D&D interest, mostly thanks to Eberron, and, well... I like this site a lot, so I joined, and here I am! And now you know the epic tale of Supaida.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

BGilkison said:
			
		

> Hi there....  Just joined to read an article a friend told me about, but I can't seem to find it and everytime I try to search, the board tells me I'm not allowed to do so?  What's required to search for something?




Only Community Supporters (eg, those who have paid an annual fee), have access to certain functions like Search.  But if you post in the appropriate forum what you're looking for, someone with access to Search will usually look it up for you.


----------



## Trellane

Hello !!!

I've been rpg gaming/collecting on and off for the past 25+ years.
I am currently player in a 2E AD&D game set in an expanded Greyhawk campaign.

I haven't immersed my myself in 3E D&D yet.  However, I did buy two d20 books that I really like:
Mutants & Masterminds (revised edition)
Conan (pocket edition)

I look forward to sharing ideas with other posters


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well met, gamesters. Please partake in the bounty that is ENWorld!


----------



## Lorath

*Iron Heroes and the Drenai Saga*

Hi all,
      This is the first time i've posted here so please be gentle!

I have recently acquired iron heroes and feel inspired to run it the Drenai World given to us by David Gemmell. does anybody know of any good websites that might help in getting this game going?


----------



## October Raven

*Uh, Hi.*

Okay, so um, yeah...

I play 3.5 (although currently between games   ) and go to college...and...well, that's about it really. I have this webcomic, but it's on hold due to technical stuff.


----------



## Tha Black Hand

*My Intro*

Hey all, I'm new here and just wanted to say hi.  Some people here may know me as I dabble a little on Monte Cook's site.

I'm 31, I live in UT and I love gaming. I focus mainly on DND 3e and Hackmaster but I'll play anything.  Whatever, see y'all on the boards!


----------



## mimer

*It was about time I joined*

I have been using this site ever since it aired, but never got around to participating in it, only watching it evolve.

For the past 3 years I have been running a small RPG Store here in Aalborg, Denmark, and regularly been on this site, to see what is going on with my favorite RPG - D&D

Before I became a Shop Keeper, I enjoyed playing all kinds of RPG's, Miniature Games, Board Games and the like - like so many other before me  
Finally I became tired of running around the jobmarket and never could quite find out, what I was supposed to do, so I decided on opening a small store, to see if I would enjoy it.
I have never regretted the decision one bit, even after 3 years, I still enjoy my work.  

I still manage to play on a weekly basis, and run my shop - I tell my wife that the times when I have to meet with my groups, is sort of Field Work - she just laughs and say's it's quite okay to indulge in ones hobbies.


----------



## Avianna

*Hello all! Geek Girls Unite... rofl.. If there are any here..*

Hello. My name is Kara. I just joined. I live in Michigan and i play all forms of D&D and on MUDs as well so.... i am a geek girl. To put the myth at rest... yes they do exist!
You just have to look real hard. If you have any gaming comics or online games going... please tell me i'd love to join! um.... yeah... everything else you can just ask me about.


----------



## kaz culuthu

*Sup*

just saying hi all


----------



## RangerWickett

Avianna said:
			
		

> Hello. My name is Kara. I just joined. I live in Michigan and i play all forms of D&D and on MUDs as well so.... i am a geek girl. To put the myth at rest... yes they do exist!
> You just have to look real hard. If you have any gaming comics or online games going... please tell me i'd love to join! um.... yeah... everything else you can just ask me about.




Of course geek girls exist. You obviously need to go to Gen Con some time.

*gets wistful* Ahh, Gen Con.

Anyhoo, the best advice I can give to you and the other new posters is to get involved in some discussions here. Come up with whatever you think is the most interesting or meaningful thing you've done in gaming, and start a thread about it. Express yourself, and be part of the community.

And if you want to be bombarded by inside jokes you will not get for a while, read the song competition. It's a stickied thread in the General Forum.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Avianna said:
			
		

> Hello. My name is Kara. I just joined. I live in Michigan and i play all forms of D&D and on MUDs as well so.... i am a geek girl. To put the myth at rest... yes they do exist!
> You just have to look real hard. If you have any gaming comics or online games going... please tell me i'd love to join! um.... yeah... everything else you can just ask me about.



 *waves*  Hi!

There are plenty of geeky girls here at EN World.  Not a huge amount by any means - but we exist!


----------



## sexy death

*What Up????*

what up yall?red



what up yall??   how it going? i am new to this so if some1 can help me then plz help me!  





          Sexy Death


----------



## Mista Collins

I was born in Michigan and hope to return someday. I am not new as I have been a part of EN World since 2003, BUT.... I shall introduce myself anyways.

He, my name is Bryan Collins. Thus the name Mista Collins... get it? My last name is Collins!   

I am a Leo, I enjoy candlelight dinners and long walks on the beach with my Siberian Husky.

oh yah, I like to game.


----------



## LogicsFate

sexy death said:
			
		

> i am new to this so if some1 can help me then plz help me!




And what do you need help with?


----------



## Cherii Kyandi

*Newbie saying hello^^*

Hi, I've visited the site before but have never taken the time to actually become a member, I would always just use my boyfriend, Caliber's screen name to browse or read something he found particularly interesting.    

So here I am, making my first post on my birthday too as it happens to be.  We're currently staying in Houston due to hurricane katrina which has our DnD group spread to the four corners.  I hope we can resume our weekly game one of these days once everything is slapped back together again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World and Houston! We're happy to have you.


----------



## KnghtF

*Hi!*

Hello, I'm KnghtF, or if you prefer, Rupert (It's a very British name, I suppose).  I started playing Ad&d about 10 years ago, when i was around 7, but since 5th or 6th grade, i havent played nearly at all.  Now I've picked up a few 3rd and 3.5 books, and I'm gettin together a bunch of friends soonish and gonna Dm for the first time.  Came across the site when i was lookin for converted stats for the orange dragon, and decided I wanted to try to contribute sometime.

Note: I'm not british, that's just what they call me.


----------



## ringojim

*Hey, how do the play by post thingies work?*

G'day all, just found this site and am keen to get into the play by post but never really done the forum/chat thing before.  Have been roleplaying with mates for many years (mostly d&d).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Have a good one,

Ringojim


----------



## petenik

Greetings!  I'm a D&D player in the lovely Twin Cities, MN (Minneapolis side).  I've known about this site for a while and I'm just now finally logging in.  After years of playing, I'm finally looking to maybe DM a game or two so I'll be looking for some tips and advice 

Take care!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot

Hey, there!  I'm officially... er... welcoming myself, here.  Lesse...

I'm 26, I live in lovely, scenic Woonsocket Rhode Island (yecch), and I've been in the hobby, on and off, for about fourteen years.  I started off with 2nd edition AD&D, tryed a slew of early-nineties RPGs, got into Rogue Trader, Space Hulk, and subsequently Warhammer 40K, and then slacked off in high school, due to the pernicious influences of girls and hardcore bands.  I've been back on the horse for four years or so, and I currently run a D&D 3e game, am planning to start up CoC, and occasionally get in a game of WH40K (I play da Orkses).  I'm also dangerously addicted to metal of almost every genre, except for mall metal/nu-metal/Ozzfest stuff.  

And that's pretty much me.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Hey, there!  I'm officially... er... welcoming myself, here.  Lesse...




You should seek out Glassjaw and Wulf Ratbane, two fellow Rhode Islanders.  There's a few more of you around here, too, and since it's Rhode Island, you can't be that far apart


----------



## Wyrmwood

*New to the site.*

Hell all, I am, as the thread suggests, new to this site.  I've been a gamer since I got my very first boxed set (DragonQuest) at age 10 and played the prepared solo game, with my dad narrating the results.  Since then I've played 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 3.5 eds. of D&D as well as the old D&D (not advanced mind you).  Also I've enjoyed a slew of material from White Wolf, though I'm a bit iffy on the new stuff.  I've even played GURPS and a few of the smaller game systems, and some home brewed stuff.  I currently juggle running a campaign once a week with anywhere from 5 to 9 players and playing in a bi-weekly game 25 miles away, all the while working a 40 hour work week, and taking a few classes at the local community college.  Not to mention any other social obligations.  I live in the Florida Keys, and it's anything but a geek's playground, but I've built a steady group of gamers with some floaters who come in from time to time.  I've played and run, some great games and I'm always looking for tips and tricks for a good time...in the game, in the game.  Anyway, that's me, sorry to be so verbose.  Hope to see ya'll on the site.


----------



## x_athanasia_x

Hello there, I am athanasia  

I'm a gamer from California, currently working on a campaign/world for some of the DM's I know who want to play rather than DM for a while.  It'll be going on the web soon in "beta" format, so I'm feeling a little bit more comfortable in my "knowledge" of the D20 system and the overall DnD community.

I tend to play DnD 3E, and I refuse to touch 3.5 (sorry, not going to spend hundreds of dollars every six months on Wizard's, nope nope...).  My first ever DnD game that I participated in lasted for well over twelve hours, with two of the five party members having to pull out to go to bed.   

I'm also a writer, largely fantasy, and gain most of my world building skills from there, as well as building magic systems from writing magic realism and modern-day fantasy/supernatural.

I suck at art, though, so illustrating my stories and my plots and what not is kind of beyond me.  Eep!

Anyway, good to be here, hope to see you all around.


----------



## LogicsFate

ringojim said:
			
		

> G'day all, just found this site and am keen to get into the play by post but never really done the forum/chat thing before.  Have been roleplaying with mates for many years (mostly d&d).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Have a good one,
> 
> Ringojim




Talking the talk, it's easy to get into, just read the thread marked recruiting and they'll explain what they need

Also Playing the game for examples on how tho play


----------



## Xombie Master

Ia Ia Cthulhu Ftaghn!
Ia Ia Cthulhu Ftaghn!
Ia Ia Cthulhu Ftaghn!
Ia Ia Cthulhu Ftaghn!
...


----------



## Chaos Sword

Hello. I'm new to play by post gaming. I've played D&D before but it's been a few years back.


----------



## Adamying

*hi*

Hello, I'm Ying and I RP with my friends about once a week we D&D and WOD.


----------



## caywar2003

*Looking for a group in NJ*

Hi!  I am looking to join a group who will be patient with a newbie.  I went to one D and D session to observe and had a blast but basically know very little about this "new world".  I live in Jackson.  Any groups out there?


----------



## DaveyJones

Hello,

In honour of this very special day. You are all invited to visit my Locker.

- DJ


----------



## dragoon_chris89

*Hi*

hi im a new peeple


----------



## blackbloodtroll

*D20 Pokemon*

*FONT=Century Gothic]Do it.[/FONT]*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

blackbloodtroll said:
			
		

> *Do it.*



You might want to take a look at Big Eyes Small Mouth (BESM) D20 from Guardians of Order (GoO).


----------



## Ares

*hello!*

I'm new and just saying hello.  Well, I'm new in account, but I've been a hanger-on at this place for years, when this morning I was like, "Hey, why don't I just join?"

.........so I did.


----------



## fantasyfan

*Eragon and eldest*

Hey everyone i managed to find out the name of the third book in the triliogy the name is Empire. Does anyone know what is going to happen with the third book is it going to come out next year with the eragon the movie or is he going to delay the book until 07 because i heard that he is working on the script for Eragon right know.

Who cant tell me that the ending of Eldest was a complete mind twister i would of never thought that Eragon would have a brother but i think it explans a bit considering that Eragons father was a Rider, so it makes sences that Eragon is a Rider too. 


I CANT WHAT FOR THE NEXT BOOK OF THE TRILIOGY


----------



## kanake676

*Hey All!*

Hi Everyone!  I first found this site when searching for roleplaying maps online.   Google directed me to Phineas' maps, which I found very useful and interesting.  I've been playing D&D for about 5 years now and have lately taken my first forays into being a dungeon master, so I find myself researching a lot of information online now as compared to when I was just a player.  

So, hello to everyone and pre-emptive thanks for being so helpful and nice!


----------



## Echelon

Noob saying hi... so... Hi!
Uhmmm... Guess that's it, ey?


----------



## phoenix_real

*Hi There.*

Well, I guess I'll say hi.  I'm a 25 year old gamer chick, with a three month old boy who will grow up beside the gaming table.    My husband got me into gaming shortly after we met, and I enjoy both Forgotten Realms and Scarred Lands (even if they don't publish another thing, I'll play for the rest of my life in that setting).  I've actually just purchased the old FR boxed set and am looking for 3.5 conversions for the Shadowdale adventure as well as the Rod of Seven Parts adventure.  I have a group that I'd like to run both for.

Well,  I suppose that that's it for now.


----------



## bl4ck-b0x

Halloo everybody..............


----------



## thavil

*First time here*

Just getting intrigued by online gaming - esp play by post.  Hi to all!


----------



## misticwarrior27

*Hello All!*

Hey everybody,

Thanks for having me as a member of this site hope to get and eventually give back a lot of great ganing ideas in the future.

                                                     Mistic Warrior 27


----------



## ashrafmanaa

i love you so much \wishes..........


----------



## ShadowRaven

Hi, my name is ShadowRaven, and I am a gamer. I guess I've been addicted to RPG's since, oh way back in the days of AD&D. back when people didn't say geshuntite whenever you said THACO. Only recently though did I get pointed to this site by a concerned and careing DM. He saw that I needed help, and in his kindness he sent me here, a place where there are others like me, a place where I won't be looked down upon as strange, or different (well, maybe just a little) A place where I can be happy and free


----------



## preacher

Hi folks. I'm an old-timer just getting back into D&D after more than 20 years...

I started playing in 1978, then drifted away to other games in the 80s. Just now getting back into a D&D campaign, and hoping you fine folks will be able to help me get back up to speed...


----------



## Rockwolf66

*Hello all*

Hello all,

I'm Rockwolf66 and I am an occational gamer when I can find a group. I have been gameing for about a decade and am trying to get back into D&D. 


RW66


----------



## Adonar

*New (sort of) poster*

I figure it's time I finally posted something. I've been trolling here off and on for a few years and am now finally getting enough time to actually start playing. 27 year old married American working in Egypt for the time being. Not incredibly experienced with different gaming systems, but I am definitely willing to learn anything if I can get my hands on some materials. Hopefully I'll be finding an opening in a game to take part in soon.


----------



## beatimus

*players wanted*

hey whats going on all?
looking to start a campaign either online or in person 
which ever is convienient 
have dm'ed for 3to4 yrs
created 2 new classes 
Undead Stalker (fighter type class)
Alabaster (caster type class)


CAmpaign restrictions 
NO BARDS PERIOD!!!!!!!!!
One page backdrop for your character 
All races and monsters races for characters are free reign as long as u check with me first.
no two players can be of the same class but u may cross class the same classes (i.e. U can have a fighter/rogue and a Rogue/monk for example)
lvl adj and hit die are payed off separetly pending your race(s) and templates.


----------



## Briza

Hi   My name is Kryssia
I kind of new in this d&d stuff, I've played in two campaigns, one is still running, i'm 19, I'm a girl and I hope I learn more stuff about role playing


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hail and well met! Please feel free to partake in the bounty that is the ENWorld community!


----------



## colonel blood

Hey. The Colonel checking in. Just lurking really.


----------



## willie

*hello my name is willie i am interested in the anime studio*

hello my name is willie


----------



## willie

*hy my name is willie and i would like to become a community supporter what*

hy its willie telling whoever what the heck are these campaigns?


----------



## Liadan

*Hellos!*

Hi! Just a question... how come I can't seem to view the post of other people? heh thanks


----------



## Raven Wintervale

*Hello!!! I'm new!*

Hello I'm Raven.   New to the forums and fairly new to RPGs. I started in my Jr. year in High School when my boyfriend brought me to one of his games. I was surprised that I actually had fun and that the other guys (most of whom were in the Drama Club with him) weren't what I excepted. After a few games I was hooked. I stopped for a year or so after high school and it wasn't until i started going to college that I started up again. I came here because I've decided to try my hand at being the DM and our group's DM recommended that I come here. She said that the forum was a good place to bounce ideas off of other gamers around the world. So thanks in advance for your help


----------



## TheMasses

*Just saying Hi*

Thought I'd drop a quick Hello to everyone.

I’ve been playing RPG’s for over 20 years. But I must say that I’ve only played a few different games. Uh lets see… D&D 1st ed and 3.5, Star Trek (d10 version), Tunnels and Trolls (loved that game), Farscape, and Mechwarrior.

My full time hobby is miniature painting which I like to think of as a painful pleasure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome! Interesting to see so many backgrounds.

And, um, Liadan, I'd recommend to go to the Meta forum and ask, but I don't know if you could read this post.


----------



## Mallak

*First Post*

Hello,

As you've probably guessed, this is my first post.  I recently moved and lost (nearly) all my RPers.  A friend of mine (Jdvn1) has been trying to get me into EN World for some time, so here we go.  I'm planning on running a PbP game and hopefully playing in one as well.  More to follow soon. 

Edit: How interesting!  I first posted this message by clicking on the first timer's "Click Here to Introduce Yourself" link, and I somehow managed to post right after the only person on this board I actually know, Jdvn1!  I just thought it was worth pointing out once again just how small the world is.  

 - Mallak


----------



## Rysn Mizzrym

*Hey*

Hey everybody, first time posting. This cite looks like it will be a great way to spend a day talking about D&D.


----------



## daddy lows

Is this forum dedicated to all things D&D only????  Hello... Brave.. New.. World

Peace


----------



## eljaspero

*Ahoy!*

Howdy there.   I got back into D&D a few years ago, and having recently moved I'm hoping to find some sort of campaign to join.


----------



## jmyers25

*hello*

hey guys, 
    It's us jamie and allen, just wanted to see how everyone is. hope everyone is good. let us know.   thanks Jamie


----------



## Snoreboy

*Hi there*

Hi, I am new here and havn't really been into forums and things. I love to role play (gee suprise there) and love just about all the games I have played. I ama ble to see the good in each system. 
I have been playing since high school, thats over 15 years now... sigh...
I am very interested in the D20 Wrestling and would like to see how that goes.
Thanks.


----------



## Fortain

'Ello, all. 

My name's Joe. I'm 22, live in St. Petersburg, FL, and have been into D&D for about 3 1/2 years now. I haven't actually played D&D yet (no groups that I can find in my area), but I've got a large collection of 3/3.5E books that I peruse daily; most of the are WotC, but I've got several by Mongoose & AEG as well. I also have a couple 2.5E books my g/f got me from a thrift store. Beyond D&D, I like playing RPGs & strategy games, reading fantasy/sci-fi books, and spending time with my g/f.

I live with my g/f (we've been together about 5 1/2 years now) at her parents' house. She's not into D&D, but is very much into gaming, fantasy books, and manga. It's funny that I still get the occasional "Lucky - you found a gamer girl!" whenever I talk about her. ;p

If anyone has a group in the St. Petersburg/Pinellas Park area that plays after 8:30pm, or if you play on AIM/MSN/etc., and wouldn't mind having a new player join, feel free to E-mail me at Fortain@hotmail.


----------



## burningtwistedcorpse

*burningtwistedsoul*

Hello Everyone,I've Got aquestion for you all about paladins killing evil creatures. Don't you think,that in a fantasy world where evil persists after death by being deposited in the lower planes....the paladins are merely hastening thier own path towards damnation. If you think about it,killing evil and destroying the flesh merely frees the evil being to become some sort of daemon or demon or devil,thus adding to the armies of the underworld. Thus by killing evil they merely increase the size of the armies of the lower planes,acting as unofficial harvesters of evil. This may not be thier intent. But their view on good and evil and the afterlife is one without mercy,one without compassion,and one that would lead them into helping the dark lords,however unwittingly they may be doing so. When a Paladin of LAWFUL GOOD alignment unwittingly helps the cause of evil by recruiting for them instead of merely protecting life and fighting against evil by example....they end up running the risk of losing their souls. Wrath,even righteous wrath can lead to damnation...for wrath is a sin and so is intentional killing. Correct me if Im wrong,but wouldn't the ideal paladin,being lawful good,follow the laws of their own god (rather than defy him by mindlessly following the law of the land...which we all know to often be neither good or truly lawful as many laws defy other laws and so forth.) and attempt,even at the expense of their own lives,to promote good by teaching evil that it's ways are wrong,rather than writing creatures of as unsavable and unworthy of any such effort...such a thing strikes me as not only being prideful,judgemental,and arrogant. It also strikes me as very shallow minded.


----------



## HighPriestOfTheHat

*Greetings and salutations.*

I am looking for a place to get the music from the Eberron campaign. Any one have any suggestions.


----------



## HighPriestOfTheHat

The path to hell is always the most shining and beautiful, hence the saying the road to hell is paved in good intentions.


----------



## snacrobat

*hello*

lurking instead of wurking...


----------



## Flashover

*Hello, I'm new here*

Hello citizens of EN World. I am new to this site yet a very avid gamer. I have a large library of games, both books and PDFs from online services. 

I am looking to this site as it was referred to me by someone I work with as a great site to get all sorts of information about the gaming community. 

I am also in the process of starting a small business to do authoring of D20 additions (mostly fantasy maps, D20 items, and D20 Future addons such as ships, mecha, technology, worlds, aliens/races, and hazards). I am doing this not for money (I don't care if it makes money or not), I want to do this so that I can explore what I can do for the gaming community and share my vision of gaming. I am open to ideas from anyone and would greatly appreciate any help anyone wants to offer, whether they want to collaborate on ideas or provide feedback once I get some products finished.

As for my favorite style of play - futuristic. I grew up on science fiction books and television, and I get the most enjoyment out of futuristic gameplay. I like to also add a little magic into the futuristic campaigns, just to mix things up a little bit.

Well, that’s my quick introduction. Drop me a response if you want to say hello/share some gaming ideas or stories.


----------



## ShaeKest

*Hello!*

Nice to be here! This site is fantastic!

Oh, oops...guess I should add some more. Avid RPGer, long time D&D player. Playing in three games right now, two in the FR setting, one a homebrew Star Wars esque kinda thing. Run sometimes, play sometimes, generally have a lot of fun.


----------



## Mephit James

I'll make this more interesting soon, but I just wanted to post at least once and let people know I'm here. I'm new to the site (obviously) but some people I may have talked on Wizards' boards or the Planewalker forums. Glad to be on board!


----------



## aanJake

Hi, I'm aanJake *waves*

I'm here because I'm trying to bring in some more people to a website that involves a lot of roleplay, so I thought since this is a d20 site that you might be interested.  So far we have roleplay for Star Wars, and the Wheel of Time (if you've ever read the series by Robert Jordan).  Please join!

The Site


----------



## Pvt Minsk

Hello, chaps!

 I'm an average Finnish nerd with interests towards D&D/d20. Practical experience I only have one campaign's worth (the ever-classic Temple of Elemental Evil), but I've been an enthusiast for a good part of my life. This site seems like a fantastic place involving the hobby. I will hopefully catch you later on the message boards!


----------



## MidnightRose

*hey*

Hey everyone.  Just thought I'd get over that slightly stupid fear and post something.  I just joined because I thought it would be nice to have someone other than my ex-boyfriend to talk to about DnD.  (I just started playing recently though, so its not like I know that much.)


----------



## @Syrinx

*Greetings from Syrinx*

Greetings!

I wanted to say hello to all the persons I already know from #dnd3e and all the others out there that I have not met yet.

The purpose of my joining the EnWorld forum is to foremost to become more active in the gaming community, and secondly to shamelessly post the activities of my own irc game, #Age_of_Legends on the #1 server for IRC Gaming: Chat.Psionics.Net  !

Please visit the Official Age of Legends website AGE OF LEGENDS and do not hesitate to contact me if you have questions about the game.

Game On!


----------



## Tollhase

*Newbi to 3.0-3.5 dm*

Greetings and Salutations unto thee

I am a Theatre Designer so i tend to be creative, love roleplaying, but am not at precise on rules as I should be.  So, I constantly do things that I need help with.

Thanks
Lord Frederich Holstein der Tollhase


----------



## Green Griffon

Hello Enworld
i play a mixture of 1st and 2nd edition dnd and some Comp RPGs
Any body got any good ideas for dungeons 
i get tired of the same old missions
save this person or find this thing or kill this person
need some new ones for the campaign im creating
That and i need names for inns and taverns
thanks
Green Griffon


----------



## Magness

Hello.  I love RPing in nearly all of it's forms.  The two I enjoy most are 3.5ed D&D and LARPing with IFGS. (www.ifgs.org) I enjoy reading about gaming ideas and event and like to comment on ideas others have as long as they are looking for comments.  

See ya, 
Magness


----------



## GAAAHHH

*Hello.*

Hello everyone.  I'm new here, so be gentle. 

I play Dungeons and Dragons(Favorite settings: World of Greyhawk, Eberron, Ravenloft), Star Wars, World of Darkness (Vampire/werewolf/mage), Vampire and Changeling Live-Action, Heroes Unlimited, Shadowrun, Deadlands: Hell on Earth, and whatever other games I can find time and people to play with.  

I'm currently running a Deadlands: Hell on Earth game, and a Dungeons and Dragons game.


----------



## dragonslayer

*new*

i am new


----------



## dragonslayer

how do you get on


----------



## WhiteRose1

*Hello*

Hello everyone.  I have recently signed up for EN World.  Several of my friends have been members for a while now and kept telling me about the things they read here so I decided to see for myself.

I've been gaming for about 13 years now and have played a variety of games - D&D (several versions  ), Star Trek, Star Wars, and Champions.  My favorite is D&D although our GM does manage to come up fun scenarios for all of them.  And I don't just say that because the GM is my husband. ;-)

I look forward to spending time here. 

Elizabeth


----------



## PIMP JUICE

:d Hi What Is Up Guys


----------



## AYELEN

Hey everyone.

This is a great sight.  

A little about me:
I played D&D back in the 70's then quit when I got into high school.  After I got married and moved to South Carolina, I found some people who played so I joined them.  Ten years ago we moved to Salt Lake City Utah and no one here played (or no one we could stand to be around for that long), so we waited until our kids were old enough to understand the game and now we play with the kids.  We just got back into playing about three months ago and it has been great.  My favoriye campaign setting was always Forgotten Relms.  I still have a lot of catching up to do because a lot of the rules have changed with the new editions but I still love it.


----------



## dale

Hello everyone.
I have playedbeen playing D&D for only 2 years.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome, everyone! Nice to see new EN Worlders of various roleplaying experience. You're often a source of new or different ideas in places like the General forum, so I hope you give some input.


----------



## slh83

*Hi*

Hi all - have enjoyed lurking around the site off and on for a long time now (since the archives from Eric Noah's 3E News site drifted this way), and I figured it was time to finally say hello. 

So, "Hello!"


----------



## rebarton2

Greetings!

I should say hi as well - I've been lurking for a long time as well (2000? - whenever Eric Noah started it all up) and am finally de-cloaking.

I'm one of those people who desperately wants to game but finds that job and family pressures usually get in the way. This year, however, is going to be different! I'm plotting a WOHF campaign with a system TBA - probably C&C or, gasp!, Basic D&D (the new basic set, not the Moldvay one). My one player is a RPG noobie, so I'm going to start it out simply .... Then, who knows, maybe we'll get to play Tekumel! Yah!

Oh - and thanks for all of the entertaining RPG discussion(s) over the years. I've learned a lot and will now start to interact a bit more.

REB


----------



## Frank Luna

*Hello*

Hello, & Greetings from Tucson!

I'm new to here & am looking forward to making new friends.  I'm 45 yrs. old, I work in radio here in Tucson.  I collect records, I like music & Japan Animation.   Does anyone outthere know where I can get "Najica" posters & scrolls?  Please, let me know....ok?  Thanks!!


----------



## HiddenKat

*Newbie*

Heya ya'll.  I'm known as HiddenKat and I need to find a D&D in my area.  I think this is the best place to try and find one...


----------



## Medeec

*Hello*

Hey all, 24 y/o on again / off again college student. Been playing D&D and other RPGs since 2000, Living Greyhawk campaign setting for 1 year.

I welcome email of the non-spam variety. 

Doug
Medeec, 4 - Cleric

AIM: Mndplayer2001
YIM: vampiresthemasquerade
MSN: Doogles5628@hotmail.com


----------



## ramira

*Good Morning & A Guestion*

First, let me say by way of introduction that I found this site by searching on an old online game of mine, which was mentioned here some time ago with respect to Arabian and African adventures. (That would be 'Tales from Dunya')

Second, the expansiveness of the site is impressive and interesting. It certainly appears to live up to the promotional billing as the largest community.

In that connexion, and as the board automatically invites one to post something like this, I have a question as to where one would discuss *potential* play by email games - the context being that I discovered geocities had inexplicably deleted my old campaign world website, and in the process of re-uploading I thought why not a pbem, but it has been some years since I have been connected with the online role playing world.


----------



## Seebrin

*Product reviews*

I have used the reviews fairly often now, (and really like having them available) and sometimes have had a problem.
They have no date on them.  It would be nice to know when posted or when the 
book/module review came out.  Also when the module came out.   
Would be nice if it was standard to state the retail price with the listing.

Last one I was at, had a note that a reprint was going to be released in May of this year.
What year would that be????  May of 2005 has come and gone.

Would be nice to know if a bood is redone, and a post added to the old reviews to that 
effect also.


----------



## TwistedBee

*MorphVOX Voice Software Beta*

Looking for people who play games and use voip to test MorphVOX, voice morphing software. Give it a spin: play games, talk with friends, and let us know what you think. It's currently in beta and can be downloaded here:

http://www.morphvox.com

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## fiddlerjones

*I have arrived.*

Not much required in teh form of an introduction, I may be posting about a game I'm running on occasion, mostly just looking about for ideas.
Enjoying the site though.


----------



## Overkill_Engine

Obligitory de-lurking test post.


----------



## direpress

*hello*

hello, how are ya, and all that kind of greeting stuff.


----------



## Kolchak

Hello,
I am new here but it looks like a great place.


----------



## Lyeshal

*Er, Yeah...*

So hi!


----------



## ariana_133

Hi everyone


----------



## LordAnki

*Well met*

Well met, 

My name is LordAnki. I have been playing D&D for 2 years I think now going on three soon. Some of you who have read the stories over at www.farlandworld.com (Farland's custom campaign setting) that have been written by me Jordan H. I would love to hear from you about the stories and I hope to just have some fun on these forums.


----------



## Torn_in_life

*hi*

I am new to the board gaming world. I have played a few times many many years ago and i am looking for a new group of people to watch and play with.


----------



## Falconetti

*Another lurker emerges*

Hail and Well-Met Fellow Gamesters;  ,...though i've been a member of this community for quite some time, for various and sundry (redundant; perhaps, but i'm a fellow of many words, once ya gets to know me,...or sometimes even if ya don't), i never could find the "right time" or the words i quite wanted to say.  Until now,...  I was first introduced to Dungeons & Dragons and Advanced Dungeons & Dragons the summer before my Freshman year in college in 1979 (that dates me; i know, but who cares,...*smirks*).  I've since played off and on, again, for almost three decades,  and since that time have seen oodles of changes to the way the game's played, as well as re-visionings of materials achronistic (i miss the Avenger and Defender paladin variant classes and have never quite understood why a paladin always had to be of Lawful Good alignment,...)  As i seldom play in tournement games i pretty much "borrow" what i want; and that i feel will fit my various campaign's and my players' needs and leave go the rest.  Nowdays; though, i don't actually get much of an opportunity to play in any tabletop games.  My most recent gaming experience has mostly been by way of PC computer rpg's, like Neverwinter Nights.  Oh, yeah, and i serve as a Global Moderator and writer for a freeform pbm roleplaying website entitled Legacy Forums, formerly the Legend of Mythus, on MSN Groups (http://s13.invisionfree.com/Legacy_Forums, for any interested parties,...)

Anyways, i degress, which i suppose i often do, being as i have ADD and tend to be easily distracted *chuckles*  What first drew me to join this website were the game journals written by Dr. Midnight,...always a great read; i think; and i've always wanted to write "Doc" and tell him so, personal-like.  Just never seemed to get around tuit (regional gaff, i expect)  Anyways, since reading the very first session; which i don't even think was the first Doc had written; just the first i'd read, i was smitten ( and more than a bit envious of those fortuitous enough to have been able to participate in Dr. Midnight's tabletop campaign).  But even if i were as affluent as R. A. Salvatore, a weekly flight out of Oklahoma City or Dallas to Massacusetts(?; i believe that's where he'd said he'd resided,...)and back, again would have proven EXTREMELY expensive and time-consuming, so i guess i have to live vicariously though the campaign's written journals; like the rest of youse mugs (and you KNOW who you are,...)

Yours, With Warmest Regards,  Reginaldus Ethelrede, Knight Commander of the Knights of Veluna, Defender of the Flanaess, aka. , Falconetti Sebastiani, aka.,  Michael "Mitch" W. Clarke

PS:  Rock on Doc,...!  If you're ever on Yahoo IM, ya might give me a shout (alaric_shadowalker_of_greyhawk)


----------



## catmiller

*hi everyone*

hi :\


----------



## Robard

Hi, I'm an actor based in New York City.  I got into D&D back in the early '80's when I was a kid and played up through Jr. High until I discovered girls and well, yeah, D&D had to go on the wayside sadly.  I continued on in life through college and grad school only dabbling from time to time but never fully getting back into it.  Until last year when I went on a Shakespeare tour and during a paraphrasing exercise, where we had to substitute other words for Shakespeare's writing, the word knight came up.  So one of my fellow actors called out "Paladin" and another actor shortly after said "Fighter", so I threw in "10th Level Ranger" And all three of us laughed as the rest of the acting company looked on with confusion.  I then realized there were other closet D&D'ers amongst me.  The three of us talked about our past experiences playing and agreed it had been sometime since any of us had thrown any dice on a table.  But we were all willing to give it a go, after all we had a year to figure it out again.  We all then pitched in and split the books and quickly started updating ourselves on all the changes.  Since I had the most experience I filled the GM position and started creating the world to play in.  To make a long story short, it turned out to be an incredible experience.  By the end of the tour our party of three grew to seven fellow actors and everyone was sad when our one year of playing had ended.  But I vowed to continue it one way or another.  Now that I've discovered this website I'm digging for information to start an online campaign reuniting all my closet D&D'ers/actor friends which are now far and away from me.  If anyone can fill me in that would be awesome, I'm very new to the whole online RPG thing and old school table playing is all I've ever known.  Thanks-Robard


----------



## lo12

i need some ideas for an adventure for noobs.  :\


----------



## dagiz

Well then - a bit about myself I suppose.

Let's see here - started playing AD&D when I was about 12 with me pops.  on and off again I guess for the last 28 years and we just started up a new campaign.  Actually found this place out through the creature catalog.

though I don't get to play as much as I want anymore, I like to see ideas and create story lines using what I find.  A bit of mix and match if you will.  That's about it.


----------



## kiranvoleti

*kiranvoleti*

Hai Everyone!


----------



## EHansen

*To: Steve Gorak*

Hey Steve, I am searching for a longtime friend of mine. I don't know if you are the Gorak I am looking for, but I knew a Steve Gorak (somewhere) in N. Ca. if it is you, you will know from where.  Been a LONG time and I miss my brother.  This is Eric.  If this is you, I hope you are doing well and I hope you will contact me.
Myspace.com/timelessproduction or timelessproduction@yahoo.com

Love ya, later

Eric


----------



## Darknewbreed666

*sorry for not saying hi*

"HI".....i was delving through the web,looking for info on vanaras...i recently started an oriental campaign.im playing a celestial monk...vanara named mindra,im kinda new to all this and was just looking for some info regards to above.eg any art work of vanaras, monks,celestial characters..basically any thing!my searches took me to lookling at indian martial arts and indian mythology..this was really interesting but i was looking for stuff directly linked to ad&d etc...as i say im new to this and stumbled onto this site by ....fate? would appreciate any info...ta!!!


----------



## Dave Arneson

*Lord Blackmoor*

So what did you folks think of the D%D 2 Movie; Wrath Of The Dragon God?


----------



## kasin

*Hi everyone*


----------



## sdragonblood

*Professional GMing...*

This interested me greatly on the ENWorld site. I liked the various ways that were thoughtfully investigated and brought up. 

 I too am trying my hand at professional GMing. Here is my site. 
Click on the Hire A GM link in the nav bar. 

I think alot of people scoff at paying to play, but really I think it would help alot of would-be groups find a bit more stability and measure of quality. 

Please don't flame me for saying so, or for trying my hand at Pro GMing. 
Thanks.


----------



## Godzillaneeds

*Harrumph*

Just really want a stat block for Godzilla..


----------



## tristan

*im new and how do i play?*

i do not know how to play can someone teach me? do i fight what do i do


----------



## Baramay

*thanks for having me*

I am looking forward to submitting to your website.  I have played DnD for 23 years as a DM and player.  My campaign world is Greyhawk, but I have played in Forgotten Realms and Dark Sun as well as a created world or two.  I am currently reviewing the creature catalog to see if I can contribute in any way.  I like the way Boz gets as much insight as possible.  This seems like a better way to convert than has perhaps been done in monster manuals.  I have used the Shadow Plane and one of my players has a shade who has been around since the original MM2.  I look forward to what information Shade might have.  That will be an area I will look at after creature catalog.


----------



## buce

*Hi*

Hello fellow [D|G]Ms


----------



## Lars Wodensson

*Just joined in the fray*

Just joined up mostly to see if I can get into a Thieves' World d20 play by post game. Also like some of the other forums from what I've seen so far. Cool place to talk about gaming. 
Was told about this site by someone on the Thieves' World Yahoo Groups site. I'm a long time RPG'er but haven't played in a long time, so I'm trying to dive back in again a bit as time allows. I used to play a lot of DnD (1st, 2nd and 3rd editions, mostly Greyhawk, but some Planescape and Ravenloft), Rifts, Werewolf The Apocalypse, Mechwarrior, Battletech, Twighlight 2000, Gamma World, and probably a few games I've forgotten about after all these years. I really like how the d20 system has been franchised to allow a lot of new settings to be played with the core rules. Really excited about the Thieves' World d20 and looking to get my feet wet in the new game. 
Later...

Lars


----------



## thewizardlee

*ummm....hi*

Hey there i just joined and this site is awesome. I am currently converting my d20 system to be more user friendly and was reasearching Trolls found this site Thanks for all the info.


----------



## FDM

*Hello there!*

This is FDM.  I will probably lurk for awhile.


----------



## Klaster Flaster

*Hello to everyone...*

Greetings, 

I've recently signed up to participate here at enworld. I have to say from what little I've managed to view is very spectacular. I look forward to discussing with all of you the great RPG games out there. Until then, take care and keep gaming!!!!

Klaster


----------



## minniemouse_mi

*howdy yall*

was on yahoo search for GM tools and new games. ran across this site and liked what i have seen so far so here i am. I am running Deadlands right now but looking for a new game to try out on my players. otherwise i'm here


----------



## William Ronald

tristan said:
			
		

> i do not know how to play can someone teach me? do i fight what do i do




You might want to spend some time this Saturday at a local game store that is participating in the Worldwide D&D Gameday.  There will be a sample adventure which can get you acquainted with some of the rules of the game, from combat to role playing characters.

The D&D Basic Set box also is useful for beginning players.


----------



## Gard

*Saying Hi*

Gard here. Long time player, long time internet user. for some reason I never thought to look on the net for a resourse / opionion<sp> site b4. Glad I found you.


----------



## Jultate

*Blood Puissant*

Hello, I'm doing research on Blood Puissants.  Can anyone shed some light--or darkness--on this subject?  Please e-mail me at Jultate@yahoo.com.  Thanks...and cool site.


----------



## HandNik

*Hey*

Hey, I've been trying to find a D&D game for years, but all I get to do is keep reading the core rulebooks over and over dreaming of finding other players. I just now figured the internet might be a good place to look. I'm not too swift at times. Anyway, various google searches led me here so there it is.


----------



## Mishima

*Hello, greetings and so on.*

Hello to one and all. I'll be pretty brief. My name's Nick and I'm a roleplayer who frequently suffers crises of cool when I let rags like NME and Rolling Stone dictate what's hip and what's not. I really should be more surre of myself. Still I've managed to garner a long history of games run and consider myself amongst the worlds best DM's   
 I've just recently returned to D20 after a long hiatus (2nd Edition AD&D Dark Sun being my last foray) and have found a newly returned enthusiasm for my favourite shameful hobby (trust me, England does not treat it's roleplayers well...although I'll be a git and say that there are quite a few losers in the hobby... it makes my skin crawl when I even consider that I might share the same slippers as they....I'm an artist dammit!).
 This isn't as brief as I'd intended. Hopefully I won't be considered too insufferable.

Introductions over, I do have a question (I know it's out of thread, but give a newbie a break). Could anybody tell me the battle dancer AC bonus progression for Amazon Warriors that starts at 2nd level, as detailed in 'The Players Guide to the Wilderlands'? In my copy, all I have is a mysterious omega sign. Maybe I'm dumb...please someone put me out of my misery.

Thanks again.


----------



## xexe

*gamer friends*

hey i am new here and id ove to meet more gamers in my area


----------



## xexe

*hooping to meet new friends*

hey guys check out a new inde film i found about gamers www.gamers-themovie.com


----------



## William Ronald

Mishima said:
			
		

> Hello to one and all. I'll be pretty brief. My name's Nick and I'm a roleplayer who frequently suffers crises of cool when I let rags like NME and Rolling Stone dictate what's hip and what's not. I really should be more surre of myself. Still I've managed to garner a long history of games run and consider myself amongst the worlds best DM's
> I've just recently returned to D20 after a long hiatus (2nd Edition AD&D Dark Sun being my last foray) and have found a newly returned enthusiasm for my favourite shameful hobby (trust me, England does not treat it's roleplayers well...although I'll be a git and say that there are quite a few losers in the hobby... it makes my skin crawl when I even consider that I might share the same slippers as they....I'm an artist dammit!).
> This isn't as brief as I'd intended. Hopefully I won't be considered too insufferable.
> 
> Introductions over, I do have a question (I know it's out of thread, but give a newbie a break). Could anybody tell me the battle dancer AC bonus progression for Amazon Warriors that starts at 2nd level, as detailed in 'The Players Guide to the Wilderlands'? In my copy, all I have is a mysterious omega sign. Maybe I'm dumb...please someone put me out of my misery.
> 
> Thanks again.




Welcome to the boards, Mishima!!!

It might be best to find an appropriate forum and start a thread.  I would go to General RPG Discussion and post a thread on your question.


----------



## MDbuckeye

*First Post*

Been a long time reader of the site and been a registered member for a little while just never got around to posting. Since I've decided to get more involved with the D&D community I decided actually posting was a good place to start


----------



## John Drake

*Hi! I'm new*

Just found this site by accident, in my search for info on Frank Mentzer.  Don't really know what the whole site's about as of yet, but am looking forward to discovering that.  Place is real nice looking too.  Well, if anyone has any idea as to what Mr. Mentzer is up to these days, I'd love to know, as I've been a fan of his design work for a very long time. Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald

John Drake said:
			
		

> Just found this site by accident, in my search for info on Frank Mentzer.  Don't really know what the whole site's about as of yet, but am looking forward to discovering that.  Place is real nice looking too.  Well, if anyone has any idea as to what Mr. Mentzer is up to these days, I'd love to know, as I've been a fan of his design work for a very long time. Thanks!





Welcome tot he boards, MDbuckeye and John!!

Well, the sight is about role playing games, books, fantasy fiction, and having a fun time discussing differnt topics.

John, you might want to go to the General RPG discussion forum and look for the latest Q&A thread with Gary Gygax.  He did discuss meeting with Frank Mentzner recently to discuss the possibility of some projects.


----------



## Farsy

*'allo!*

Farsy here, just sayin' hi.  I play just about anything someone throws my way, so I'm well versed in the way of role playing games.


----------



## kgb jake

*is this a game?????????????//*

is this a game?????????


----------



## Elenor Lirion

well, our DM just led us in to a kobold lare, so far we've met 15 and we're only 4th level, does somebody have some advice, we have one wizard, two monks, and one fighter?


----------



## William Ronald

kgb jake said:
			
		

> is this a game?????????




Welcome to the boards,  Farsy, kgb jake, and Eleanor Lirion!


Kgb Jake, you can find play by post games under the Gaming Forums.  Go to the talking the talk subforum.  Go to the first link at the top of the page to access the main menu and scroll down.  You can find play by post games in a number of different systems, as well as discussions about various games, game rules, and other topics.

Eleanor, I must presume that the kobolds are somewhat tougher than the normal variety.  You should remember that they will try to fight you with missile fire, luring you into tight spaces, and by trying to swarm you.  Reach weapons would be useful as you can strike them at a distance.  Spells, particularly spells that can target multiple opponents, would be helpful.  Remember all the characters -- including the monks and the wizard  -- can use missile weapons.  Most of the time, topics like this are discussed under the General RPG discussion forum.


----------



## Wolfsfire2001

*Helllo*

Helloo my name is Dean I a new player/DM  I know my stuff to.  I would love to talk to anyone who would care to help me out.  By the way can you legitamately play a Dragonkin under rule of a Dragon and still be a dragon slayer?


----------



## sidkuhn

*Germany*

I'm looking or gamers in SW Germany, near Kaiserslautern.. Anyone out there?


----------



## tearweaver

hey guys,tearweaver here. i am a new member,i need your knowledge on something,am intrested.in a type and degree of genie.yes genie known as a (G)inn  what i understand it is the greatest degree. of genie there is.that only the most noblest of Genies. can achieve. and this type degreed genie. is seprate from a Djinn from the element of air. and an effreti from the element of fire. i got my information from a book called the encyclopedia of angels i also know, there is three levels, a genie of course, and a Gin.which is a grand master genie, then there is a Ginn which what im intrested in. all information would be of great help.and if you could give me some gameing stats,thanks you can email me at tearweaver02@hotmail.com your bud tearweaver. merry meet, merry part,merry meet again.


----------



## Michael Silverbane

Long time reader, first time poster...

I've been playing D&D (and other role playing games) since July of 1981, and am looking forward to playing it for years and years to come.

Later
silver


----------



## Ben Breeck

*Introducing Ben Breeck*

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Went to Western Kentucky University and Murry State University.


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome tot he boards, Wolfsfire 2001, sidkuhn, tearweaver, Michael Silverbane, and Ben Breck!!!

I think many of the questions you have may be answered in a few different forums, such as the General RPG discussion or the Rules forum.

Sidkuhn, it might be a good idea to visit many of the other forums.  I know that we have quite a few German members like Thanee and Knight Otu.  We also have people from all over the world here.  So, my advice is explore the forums and the chat room.


----------



## Almafeta

The name's Shanya Almafeta.  I write sci-fi games and OGL Modern supplements for a small company called Better Mousetrap Games, although I'll mostly be on these boards for the d20M discussion.  Besides that, I'm a Fuzion nut, a furry, a post-apocalyptic afficionado, and a language/linguistics geek.

I also write a lot of gaming reviews, although I suppose I'll only be able to post them here if they're d20-related.  Anyhow, hello!


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome aboard everyone. Don't be shy about posting.


----------



## snappa

Howdy,
I'm Snappa, better known in RL as Nick.  Long time DM, fairly new to the 3.0/3.5 game (our group stopped playing in 1997 and started again in 2003).  I'm 30, live in the Tampa, FL area, and work as a database administrator/software developer.

I currently run two D&D games, a bi-weekly homebrew and a weekly Greyhawk.  I'm an obsessive/compulsive buyer of source material, and look forward to using the many great reviews here as guidelines on what junk to avoid.

-Nick


----------



## howandwhy99

Wolfsfire2001 said:
			
		

> Helloo my name is Dean I a new player/DM  I know my stuff to.  I would love to talk to anyone who would care to help me out.  By the way can you legitamately play a Dragonkin under rule of a Dragon and still be a dragon slayer?



If the rules allow it, why not?  Silver dragonkin (you mean 1/2dragon?), working for an adult Silver Dragon, who hunts chromatic dragon.  Makes sense to me.

Tearweaver: Here you go.  I think the Djinn is what you mean.


----------



## the Jester

Just echoing the welcome, folks!  Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## Creative Mountain

Welcome! ​


----------



## Creative Mountain

(Be sure to post in the General Forum with any gaming questions!)​


----------



## zebofzone

*Penumbral Lord questions*

Hello, all....I have been looking for any updates on Penumbral Lord for e3.5 and I can't seem to find any.  We started a game in 3.1 and change to 3.5 and now that I'm soon to be a 10th level wiz, who is trying to become a Penumbral Lord.

Thanks


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hail and well met! Feel free to partake in the bounty that is enworld!


----------



## Steve Jung

zebofzone said:
			
		

> Hello, all....I have been looking for any updates on Penumbral Lord for e3.5 and I can't seem to find any.  We started a game in 3.1 and change to 3.5 and now that I'm soon to be a 10th level wiz, who is trying to become a Penumbral Lord.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome aboard. I don't know of any off-hand. You'll get more responses if you post in the Rules forum.


----------



## Raven_ayhd_72

hey i don't know this site (help me


----------



## The Brigadier

Hello all! I am a long time gamer (+25 years and counting) that has just found this site.


----------



## genshou

Raven_ayhd_72 said:
			
		

> hey i don't know this site (help me



You sound like me when I first joined.  You'll notice that at the top of the webpage are several menus you can click on.  One of them says "Help".  That one's always a handy reference.

This site has a lot of stuff on it!  Take some time to look at everything EN World has to offer.  When you're on the front page, on the left side there's a link that says "Messageboards".  That's my favorite area.  In it, you'll find a forum called "Meta" in which you can post any questions you have about the site.

Enjoy!



			
				The Brigadier said:
			
		

> Hello all! I am a long time gamer (+25 years and counting) that has just found this site.



Welcome!  You've been gaming longer than I've been alive.  What editions of D&D have you played?


----------



## Airwolf

The Brigadier said:
			
		

> Hello all! I am a long time gamer (+25 years and counting) that has just found this site.




Wow, that has me beat.  I've only been gaming for 20 years.  Welcome to the boards, enjoy the information!!


----------



## crybaby

Hello all! I've just been sitting in the background reading for a month or so and thought to finally join. Thanks to Finster for first intoducing me to the site!


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome aboard, crybaby!  I'm glad you've been enjoying the site enough to have watched it and finally join.

Where in Texas are you? There aren't a lot of EN Worlders down here. Eventhough Houston has the most people, most of them seem like they're in Austin or in small-town Texas.


----------



## crybaby

Thanks jdvn1! I live in Dallas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, there are some good gaming stores in Dallas. I have friends that frequent them from UTD, and the UTD area (those that graduated from UTD).

See you around the boards!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards crybaby!


----------



## lpsb

*RPG addiction*

hey guys, just wanna know what are the possible psychological effects of playing RPG? Cite the bad ones please...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello lpsb! To my knowledge, there are no psychological effects of playing RPGs one way or another. It's just a game. What are the possible psychological effects of any game?

As for me, I was weird before I played RPGs and I'm still weird.


----------



## Del

lpsb said:
			
		

> hey guys, just wanna know what are the possible psychological effects of playing RPG? Cite the bad ones please...




Umm ... you learn to socialize, solve problems, and express creativity. Don't know any bad ones.


----------



## Jdvn1

Del said:
			
		

> Umm ... you learn to socialize, solve problems, and express creativity. Don't know any bad ones.



 Except those aren't effects specific to RPGs, I'd think. It is true, though.


----------



## Trygvie

*Another old newbie*

Not too much to say here.  I am a 39yo    gamer.  Followed the regular path: played original and 1st edition and some 2nd edition when younger.  Stopped playing.  Got older, and got back into it.

Had two different but great gaming groups in the Detroit area.  Now I am teaching English in Yemen.  Don't think I'll find a table top group here, so I am getting a PbP game started.   

I've been a fan of EN World since I returned to gaming but have never posted.  Now that I am desperate for virtual gaming cohorts, I'll be posting regularly.

*Any other gamers in Yemen???  :\ *


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Trygvie! You certainly have travelled a lot. According to this:
http://www.frappr.com/enworld
... there aren't any other EN Worlders in Yemen. That isn't exhaustive, though, (not nearly), but a lot of even semi-active EN Worlders have seen and put themselves on this map.

See you around the PbP boards!  A lot of people seem to enjoy them.


----------



## internetotaku

*new to the forum*

Hallo and well-met! Anyway, I'm new to the forum, stumbled across it looking for something else.  Anyway, its good to be here, looks like a great forum.  As you can probably guess, one of my primary interests is roleplaying games, particularly fantasy, particularly D&D, particularly _AD&D_. I also like Anime, videogames, and comics (natch). 

As a side thing, Frappr has really caught on, huh? I mean, I saw it like yesturday and suddenly everyone has it! 

I also write a webcomic which is at http://superpeoples.keenspace.com 

Anyway, nice to be here.  Talk to you soon!


----------



## ssampier

lpsb said:
			
		

> hey guys, just wanna know what are the possible psychological effects of playing RPG? Cite the bad ones please...




None more than any other addiction. If you push away your family and friends to play a game, then you need to think more about your priorities in life. Do not believe the rubbish about not being able to discern fact from fantasy. Those people had severe emotional and possibly psychological problems before they began gaming.

All the studies I've seen the rates for suicides for young role-playing males is actually _lower_ than the National Average. This lower rates can be attributed that to fact that a gamer has a group of friends to confide in and gaming can be build strong friendships.

I think the only possible side-effects are lack of time to prepare games, to the wallet for supplement money, and the possible effect on the waist-line (Cheetos, Mountain Dew, and pizza are not low cal ).

By the way, I'm ssampier. I've been here for several years. I just want to formally say "Hi" to all in En World.


----------



## Shottglazz

*'ello...*

Hey there...new to the site, old to role-playing...interested in hearing from fans of 2nd ed AD&D, AFMBE, TW:2K, Rolemaster, or most other systems...


----------



## genshou

lpsb said:
			
		

> hey guys, just wanna know what are the possible psychological effects of playing RPG? Cite the bad ones please...



I don't know what you're talking about.  I'm perfectly normal... normal... normal... normal... normal...

Seriously, though, playing an RPG is no more unhealthy than playing any other sort of game, including sports, video games, chess, and breathing air.  Each of the aforemented activities carries some risks of addiction and/or obsession, but for people who don't have mental illnesses already, they are character-building in one way or another.  RPGs are what you make of them, so if all you want is an uplifting, challenging, thought-provoking introspection into human nature, you can play that way. (This is my preferred kind of gaming.) 


			
				Trygvie said:
			
		

> Not too much to say here.  I am a 39yo    gamer.  Followed the regular path: played original and 1st edition and some 2nd edition when younger.  Stopped playing.  Got older, and got back into it.
> 
> Had two different but great gaming groups in the Detroit area.  Now I am teaching English in Yemen.  Don't think I'll find a table top group here, so I am getting a PbP game started.
> 
> I've been a fan of EN World since I returned to gaming but have never posted.  Now that I am desperate for virtual gaming cohorts, I'll be posting regularly.
> 
> *Any other gamers in Yemen???  :\ *



Welcome, Trygvie!  I've always believed that the best way to find a gaming group in a place like Yemen is to make your own.  But if you're running a 2nd/3rd/3.5 PbP here on the EN World boards, I'd love to participate. 


			
				internetotaku said:
			
		

> Hallo and well-met! Anyway, I'm new to the forum, stumbled across it looking for something else. Anyway, its good to be here, looks like a great forum. As you can probably guess, one of my primary interests is roleplaying games, particularly fantasy, particularly D&D, particularly AD&D. I also like Anime, videogames, and comics (natch).
> 
> As a side thing, Frappr has really caught on, huh? I mean, I saw it like yesturday and suddenly everyone has it!
> 
> I also write a webcomic which is at http://superpeoples.keenspace.com
> 
> Anyway, nice to be here. Talk to you soon!



Wow, not enough anime otakus around here.  That's probably because most of the EN Worlders are _old_.  Good to have someone with similar interests around here.  I hope you'll get involved in some of the discussions (though not as much as I am; it's not a good lifestyle).


			
				Shottglazz said:
			
		

> Hey there...new to the site, old to role-playing...interested in hearing from fans of 2nd ed AD&D, AFMBE, TW:2K, Rolemaster, or most other systems...



Boy, we're getting a lot of 2nd Edition gamers lately!  Things are going to be getting much better around here as a result. 

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Wynja

*RPG Online with characters and real time playing?*

Where do i find RPG Online games with characters and real time playing? It is no prob for it to be forumbased, as long as its GOOD!

I love playing and making the characters, but its hard to find good fanasy or science-fiction RPGs Online. I found one, but it was abandoned... http://rpgforumsonline.game-host.org/forum/index.php ... or there was some error..maybe its fixed...will check it up eventually... 

Please help ! 

With fire! Wynja


----------



## Axx83

*Hi*

just want to search the forums, bye


----------



## the Jester

Welcome, all you new folks!  Enjoy ENWorld, it's always fun for me...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Wynja, hello Axx83!

For roleplaying opportunities on EN World, try either joining a game in the Talking the Talking forum (in the Gaming Action group) or try the new ISRP forum (adopted from the Wizards boards). Neither are real-time (to my knowledge), though. I don't know a lot about ISRP, but it seems really neat.

And do you mean "search" as in "browse around"? If so, that's fine. We have quite a bit of archives and old threads here (we've been around for quite a while). If you want to use the Search feature on EN World, you have to be a Community Supporter, though.


----------



## Biohazard411

*It's all about me...*

Well, hello everyone.  Um...this is my first post, if it's not obvious.  I don't really have a lot to say, but I sure have a lot to say about nothing!   Anyways, a little about me: I'm 18...I'm male...and I like to read.  I would go for moonlit strolls on the beach (not that I live anywhere near a beach), but I don't like having to continually watch out for those darn lycanthropes.    FYI: If you haven't guessed it by now, I'M WEIRD!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Biohazard and welcome!

Don't worry, we're all weird. It's our nature. 

See you around the boards!


----------



## genshou

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we're all weird. It's our nature.



Speak for yourself.  Weirdo. 

Welcome to the boards, everyone!

I've found most of my online games through 3rdEdDnDOnline and irc_dnd.  If you're looking for Star Wars RPG play online, there is irc_sw.  If you're looking to play d20 Modern (in any time period or genre), click my username on this post (it's right above my avatar) and select Send email to genshou.  Right now I'm trying to organize either a d20 Future game or a D&D3E game for Tuesday nights.


----------



## DrQuiz

*Hello New to the group*

I just started gaming again after a 10 yr layoff, (The THAC0 days).
I am running a campaign involving the Return of the Temple of Elemental Evil, geared to mid level 8-12 . 
I use the Metacreator system 3.86 or should I say limp through the templates. 
I plan on getting advice from people who have more of the resources . Im interested in the Scarlet Brotherhood, Tharizdun cults, Jubilex cults, and Zuggtmoy. Which I am working the first three into this campaign.
Tim


----------



## syber

*Hello all*

I have been a reader of the news page for sometime and thought i'd throw caution to the wind and sign up.

cheers


----------



## Jdvn1

genshou said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.  Weirdo.



Fine. I'm weird. Happy? 

Welcome to the boards, DrQuiz and syber! I don't know much about the resources you mention, DrQuiz, but you'll likely get more responses to it in the General Thread. A lot of us play a pretty standard 3.5 game, but there are people of all sorts on here.  And I'm glad you decided to join, syber! We don't bite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hail and well met!


----------



## Marcell

*can you become a guardian*

if you van become a guardian how to do it


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Marcell and welcome!

What do you mean by a guardian?


----------



## LordSoth

*Looking for a game to play in The Hat*

Hey all!  This is a cool site!  It's awesome to be a part of it.

I've just moved to MedicineHat from Ontario and am looking to play or run a D&D game offline here in Medicine Hat.  Please feel free to respond to this post or e-mail me at bradshoobridge@karate.com if there's anyone interested.  I thank you for your time!


LordSoth ~Brad


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, LordSoth! 

You may want to look for a game using our Gamers Seeking Gamers forum--you'll likely get more responses there.


----------



## Rushfan

Noticed the automessage.

I've gamed for 25 years, off and on, and am looking to start playing again with my son. So I'm looking for adventures that are easy to run with little time commitment from me so I can get my son into pencil & paper RPGs....


----------



## Donald Benge

*from Donald Benge*

from Donald Benge14Please call me toll free at 800-365-9919


----------



## krossbohnz

*Newbie on the site...*

Hey, how's it going?  I'm new to the site and am still trying to find my way around.  My name is Jaye and I dabble in fantasy art...especially character sketches.  I'm building a site for gamers looking for character art and also visual aids for campaign settings.  I thought I would post some work so that I could get a little feedback...also, I would like some input as to what gamers and DM's might want in a site that is built soley for their artistic needs.  Let me know what you think.  I thought I would create a new thread, but like I said...I'm still finding my way around.  Here are some examples of my work...


----------



## Ibn

*Converting jpeg image to dpf*

Hello,

Can anyone tell me how the dpi of an image can be discovered after converting a jpeg image to dpf?  I converted a jpeg image that I thought was 300 dpi to a dpf and a printer told me that the image was only 150 dpi and that he needed 300 dpi for the image.  I was not told how they knew that.

Ibn


----------



## the Jester

Welcome aboard, all! 

I'll second the recommendation of 'gamers seeking gamers'- I met a couple of gamers thereby, one of whom is now a hardcore member of our group. (Hi Brain!   ) krossbohnz, there is actually a whole art forum here- you should post some stuff over there too!   

ENWorld is a friendly place, and I hope you all enjoy it as much as I!


----------



## Urto

*Urto... or something!*

Yup, it told me to click here and introduce myself, so here I am. I'm Urto, and I like D&D, but I really only get together with a few buddies and try to play. We aren't entirely slow, so we grasp the basic concepts of the rules, but still have a LONG ways to go as far as how well we understand it all goes. Hopefully, I can become much more pro with this site.

The few times I have played were real good fun. Walked through a mine with a fellow adventurer, because we got seperated, and played a game of rock paper scissors to decide who went into the spooky looking room. He lost, didn't detect anything wrong (sadly, enough), walked in, fell down a trap door, and didn't quite have the reflexes to save himself. Best time I ever had in a while. Yup, love this game so far. 

Anyways, I hope to use use this site as a good resource to become far more engaged in the D&D community.

~Urto


----------



## Jurom

*Whats up*

Jurom here D&D rocks.  I like to play but most of my friends will not.  I have a few that do but work stops us from playing like we want too.  I would like to play online if possible.  But im not shure how because I don not play on the computer much.  Feel Free to email me.  Robzdadad@hotmail.com


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Urto, Jurom! 

Glad you liked your D&D experience, Urto. There's a whole forum to learn the rules, so that could help refine your knowledge of the rules. Careful, though, the big-wigs over there can get a bit fiesty sometimes as they nit-pick the details. Don't be discouraged, though, they have a wealth of information to share. The General Discusson forum is a mroe useful to place to learn about various styles to play, though. There's just so much information here. 

Jurom, if you're looking for some online play on EN World, try our Talking the Talk forum. There are games, there, that recruit players for PbP games. There isn't a recruiting thread all the time, but I think there's one or two now. Read the FAQ on that forum and dive in a game--you'll get the hang of it as you go.


----------



## AngeluS

Hello,

As all the others here I am replying in this thread to say hi and of course to express my fondness for D&D. 

I've been playing it for about 3 years now but because of work and studies me and friends don't get together on a very regular base so I still not entirely up to date on all rules.  But that's why we have the books. 

I found out about this site on another forum were I am participating in an online campaign and a fight club. (Arena51, dutch gaming forum)
the fight club is more centered on the battles but some of us throw in some roleplaying and it is a good way to find new people who we can make addicted to D&D.
The fighting rules attracts them more than the role playing part but after a while I am sure that we can get them to roleplay a bit. 

If i find the time I would also like to participate in an online campaign here but let me check the rest of this fantastic place first and get comfortable before I commit myself to something like that.

ps: if you want to know more about the fight club, let me know by pm or email.


AngeluS.


----------



## Cut Glass Dave

*Just To Say Hello!!*

Just to say to all in EN World Hope to post more 
will post again soon


----------



## Sushi

Hello everyone, 

I am a long time gamer. I have played D&D since it came out in the white box and yes I am old has the hills.    I have also played and ran Shadowrun, Call of Cthulhu, Champions, and Harnmaster. 

I would like to get into some play by post gmes if I could. 

Well enough about me.


----------



## Zarnam

Hello everybody


----------



## Kalina_Magno

*What's up?!!!*

Hey I just wanted to say that I'm fairly new at roleplaying I've only been doing it for a couple of months now. I'm 18 and I am really excited about roleplaying, but I am still learning so I just ask for a little patience from every one for a while. I would really like to get in some games, preferrably where I can use one of the two characters I already have. One is a vampire and one is a demon or I'll combine the two in one every now and then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shallabal

Hi there


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome aboard, everyone!

I would strongly recommend the Rules forum for those seeking information on rules, the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum for those who wish to find gamers, and Talking the Talk for those interested in play by post games.


----------



## yrkelia

*Hello*

Good morning from Paris


----------



## PirateMary

*Hi All*

This is actually my second post cause I saw a thread about cake and lost all focus.  Anyway, hello and all that.


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome to the boards, yrkelia and PirateMary!!!

Yrkelia, I do know that we have a few French members on the boards such as Gez and Turanil.  (I am not sure where they live, but they are veteran posters.)


----------



## Dolom

Saying hello to the EnWorld crew.


----------



## dmumper

*Hello - new NYC gamer*

HI all,

New to the site, long-time DnD player and DM in NYC.  If anyone is interested in getting together for some adventures in the FR, send me an email: davemumper@yahoo.com

Ciao!


----------



## William Ronald

Welcome to the boards, Dolom and dmumpher!

Dave, you might want to try to start a thread in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.  More people looking for games will see a thread there than this thread.  Also, we do have several good discussions on the Forgotten Realms in different threads.

We also have a strong New York City contingent  (ask el-remmen about that), so hopefully you can meet some great gamers in New York.  (Hmm, maybe some of our New York City gamers can set up a NYC EN World Gameday.)


----------



## masresik

*Uh, howdy*

Hi, Im just your average player/gm looking for infos and fun things to add and to play with. Just wanted to introduce myself and poke my head into the door.


----------



## Kyrian

*Well...*

... uhm... Hello. I'm Kyrian. Just started DMing for my group. Hope I'll have some stuff to add to conversations.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi folks. Make yourself at home.


----------



## meankanin

Hi enworlders, I'm meankanin.

I've been lurking around the boards a couple of years, it's about time I registerered.   

I'm from Bergen, Norway, I'm 30 years old, and have been playing D&D for around 18-20 years. I'm playing a epic level rogue in a campaign that's been going for 11 years, and I've been dm'ing a campaign a couple of years longer than that. I've also played and DM'ed Cyberpunk 2020, Earthdawn, Top Secret S.I., and others.


----------



## WyldKarrde

*Hello*

Hi I was told to post here...

I'm 9' tall, weigh 300 lbs and wrestle polar bears on weekends. It's particularly easier to wrestle them during the summer, although awake they don't like the heat. But its even easier in January, all one has to do is pin the bear...pinning a sleeping bear is mcuh easier then pinning one that is awake.


----------



## Wizbane

*uhmmm...*

I'm...new?!?.....Nevermind.


----------



## questforages

*helllloooo*

hello all im just getting into D&D played the nintendo versions when i was about 6 - 7 years old 88-89 there abouts... 

wow i m old know.. and im getting into the pen and paper versions and advice for a paper noob such as myself?


----------



## Camilla Eramas

*Hello to all Legendary Creatures*

i'm new here......i've been playin w/ pen and paper since i was 10. yep.....im 16 now and im still goin at it. 
im 5'7", 156 lbs. I have green and red eyes whenever im really ticked off. i have green and brown eyes when im calm. Well i just wanted to say hi and hope to have someone play D&D w/ me


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello meankanin, WyldKarrde, Wizbane, questforages, and Camilla Eramas! It's neat to see different people with different kinds of experiences. Hope you all post more so we can learn more about the variety of people on here.

If you have questions/comments about gaming in general, try the General Discussion forum. If you want to learn about rules, try the Rules forum, and if you're looking for games to play, look in the Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## SpellbinderGames

*Dreadmire Review Copies Shipping*

This week Spellbinder Games started shipping galley copies of the Dreadmire d20 D&D book to some reviewers. This marks the official first week of shipping for Dreadmire, and the first book Spellbinder Games has published in almost 25 years. Congratulations Spellbinder staff!


----------



## Aelf

*Well met from Aelf*

Good day to all!

I've been a lurker for a while now and do appreciate the rules forum pedantia as well as the messaging with the Allfather.

I've been a RPGer (mostly D&D) since the early 80s. I've also programmed video games; perhaps some of you have enjoyed Madden NFL or Psychonauts?

I look forward to conversing!

Aelf,
friendly neighborhood bard


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome, SpellbinderGames and Aelf! 

Spellbinder--there's a forum for 3rd party materials and the sort of thing you're talking about. Also, posting on the General forum might be handy if you're looking for feedback.

Aelf, nice to see older players and bard-players.  I do enjoy the Madden games, actually.


----------



## drazzle

*howdy*

how is everyone I wouldn't know for I am new.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## lutino

*Hello From Sydney*

Hi my names Gordon and I’m taking this opportunity to introduce myself. I’m not to sure what to say so I’ll tell you about my passion for breeding Lutino fischer lovebirds. I have a little web site with plenty of information and great photos, so please feel free to have a look and tell me what you think, anyway thanks and see you around, cheers Gordon.....
Fischer's Lovebird


----------



## cosmobently

hello all.


----------



## howandwhy99

Welcome!    Feel free to chime in on any of the other threads.  The more the merrier.

Or start your own.


----------



## Sir Dieterich

*Sir Dieterich*

Hey this is a newbie at this site who has been playing the game for a while now and thought that I should join this website which was recommended by a friend.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome! Glad you followed the recommendation.


----------



## ricktur63

*Hello all!*

I joined the site months ago but never got around to figuring out the system here. Where do you go to join a game?


----------



## genshou

Hi *ricktur63*!  Welcome to the site, laddie/lass!

For game play on these boards, you have the Playing the Game and Talking the Talk forums, or you can participate in one of the many Interactive Story Role-Play boards which we recently welcomed.  I've heard good things about both.

If you're not sure how to find your way to them, head to http://www.enworld.org/.  Everything's easier to find from the home page!  Look on the left side of the screen for "Messageboards" and click it.  Voila!

For the sake of making things easier right now, you can just click here instead.


----------



## Amazing Triangle

*Just to start*

Hello all,
Currently I am at a thought cross roads.  I have designed a Gladiator Arena in to my game world.  Problem is I am not sure what kind of opponents to include.  I am currently making Level 10-12 characters, if anyone would help with making or suggesting characters that would be great.  There are really two restrictions: first, that they have no magic of any kind (or least can not use any inside the arena grounds e.g. +1 swords or +2 gloves of stuff are not allowed), and second, that they have no more than 4 of their 10 levels be monsterous (make it some what normal).  I really don't care about the base stats it is the concepts that I am trying to come up with.  New class twists to make great arena combatants.  Thanks in advance to anyone who posts.


----------



## Elfcat

*Hello all*

I just wanted to drop a note introducing myself.  I've been meaning to join this site for a long time but never got around to it.  I ended up on another site where this one got attacked by one of their admins.  I remembered how kind you guys were when my "Little Bro'" Angelsboi died and decided that it was time I joined.

Danny


----------



## Genghis Cohen

This is where I stop lurking and I start posting!


----------



## The_DM

*Just saying hello*

The Basics: I am 48 years old and been playing and DM'ing for 26+ years in many different systems but primarily D&D. I have a gaming channel on irc.darkmyst.org called #ForgottenRealms for my campaign based in (you guessed it) the Forgotten Realms. I have six players right now but we are always on the lookout for good RP'ers. I am presently employed as a third shift stocker with Wal-Mart and attending college full time for my Associate's Degree in Business Management. I have recently given a lot of thought to applying my education to my love for gaming by seeking employment in the gaming industry after graduation. My dream job would be to join WoTC's R&D staff. I have nothing published as of yet but I am working on a couple of projects, so maybe in the future. I go by the nick The DM because all my kids' friends call me that rather than by name. At one time before most of my group graduated high school and moved off going to college and whatnot I had, along with my son and daughter, almost 20 kids in my game group, (try keeping them in pizza and coke!). I have my own game world in the works and hope to launch the first campaign soon after the holidays. If anyone is interested they can email me dungeonmaster@fallenlands.com.


----------



## Kat Eramas

*hi....i've come 2 see all thats been goin on*

hi every1.....my real name is amanda but u can call me kat. im 5'7", i have brown/green eyes whenever im calm and i have red/green eyes whenever im pissed off. i have 5 siblings and im the 2nd 2 the oldest of the family. i have shoulder black hair. i play football and basketball, but i mostly play football w/ my guy friends. i hope that i'll be able 2 have friends here and bein able 2 have enjoyable fights w/ all of u.


----------



## Ganbrivius

Hello!


----------



## LogicsFate

Greetings new people and lurkers alike and welcome to...
* EN World*
If you have any question feel free to ask... though I probly won't know


----------



## Lord Xavier

hello everyone


----------



## Lord Xavier

I've played AD&D, AD&D 3rd edition, warhammer fantasy rpg, cyberpunk2020, recon, meckton,call of chutullu, both vampire games,and many more


----------



## BigB

I have not roleplayed in years and am new to PBP and enworld - just recently before the database issues and I must say I am glad to see the site back up and running.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Hey, just finished remaking an old account that was lost


----------



## Jdvn1

You and me both, BigB! Welcome to EN World, I hope the database corruption doesn't turn you off. 

Do you want a welcome, Agent Oracle? I usually welcome everyone (well, me and one or two other guys), but you're not quite new...


----------



## genshou

And me three!  The boards are back!  Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Now we can get back to welcoming new users again!


----------



## Jdvn1

Nice avatar, genshou.


----------



## genshou

Changed it right before the crash, so it was the first thing I fixed when I came back.


----------



## kirinke

*gives genshou a thumbsup.
Let's raid Nightfall's chocolate stash! ^_^


----------



## genshou

Woohoo!

*steals the peanut butter ones*


----------



## kirinke

No! The resee cups are mine I tell you! Mine! And the Kitkats!


----------



## genshou

I meant those little chocolates with the peanut butter inside that they always have inside Valentines gift boxes, not Reese's peanut butter cups.  But perhaps we should share the Reese's.

Hmm, we need another new user to pop up.


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe you should use other threads for chatting and this one for new users and welcoming them.


----------



## genshou

Hey, you're one to talk, *Jdvn1*...


----------



## BOZ

welcome back, Spoony Bard!


----------



## Jdvn1

genshou said:
			
		

> Hey, you're one to talk, *Jdvn1*...



 Hey, I try to stick to welcomes, or welcome-related posts in this thread!   

Welcome Bo--oh, wait.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hehe.  Welcome back everyone who posted here in this thread in the past five months and not have to resubscribe.

Wonder how many of those people will make it back to this thread.

Having conversations in the Welcome Thread just shows how friendly of a place EnWorld truly is.  It also shows how off-track people can be.


----------



## Count_Zero

Hello, I used to be Captain_Chaos before the crash, but decided to become Count_Zero as I'm Count_Zero everywhere else, and I chose Captain_Chaos because I thought Count_Zero was taken.

So, anyway, I'm back, and starting from scratch once again.


----------



## genshou

Welcome back!  I understand with the naming thing.  If I wasn't *genshou* everywhere it'd be hard to remember my name.


----------



## Rosiris

Hi all, I m French, sorry my English is poor. I try to communicate with you.
I m an old player to D&D, I play since 1985.
I m Master and only MD.
I create a little site on D&D (link in my signature).


----------



## Helikma

*Hello*

Hello my real name is Mike Basemann and im 18 years old. I did a Jr Marine Course when i was 10-12 and have been a student until recently. I work a a bouncer for a club called the 
Opel in Denver and am going to begin classes at CU Boulder next semester. I am new to written RPG's as i played mostly mmorpgs such as World of Warcraft. I am willing to try any scenerio to get my feet wet so let me know. Thanks, bye


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Rosiris! We have a few Frenchmen on here and many people from many countries, so your English does not have to be perfect. 

Hello Helikma! If you want to try out a bunch of different settings, try out the PbP forums--playing D&D by post can be slow, but it gives you the time to try out a very wide variety of things.


----------



## Talviarianna

Hello it's good to be back! Hoping to get into a Shadowrun PbP game.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Talviarianna! You better hurry up for that game...


----------



## Mycanid

Whoops ... enworld database crash! I look in again and have to re-register, so ... here I am.


----------



## genshou

Hey, good to see you back around here, *Mycanid*!


----------



## robertchris

*Seeking D&D Monster Manual fig collection, trade Rackham*

Hello to all.  Newbie to the site here and thinking how sweet it would be to have a complete set of D&D figs for RPG play to match up with the 500+ creatures listed in the MM III.  Any thoughts to that effect would be welcome.  Would prefer to trade from someone who can put such a set together, than try and piecemeal it.  Have an extensive collection of Rackham figs to help swing a trade, plus numerous other games.  Contact for list.

Cheers
robertchris


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome robertchris!

There's a forum on here for trades that you might want to look into.


----------



## Ferghis

*Old timer*

I'm in my 30s and have been roleplaying since the '80s. I very much enjoy the clarification that d20 brought to D&D. I wish this were kept up with some of the less combat-related parts of the rules, such as with high level transportation, detection and communication spells. Nice to have a forum to explore these issues in.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Ferghis!

While you might be an old timer to me, you're the age of the average EN Worlder, if not younger. 

Hope to see you around the boards! Feel free to start/join some threads!


----------



## burnout02urza

Hello, EN World! I'm a newbie to the site, but not to D&D; I'm almost 20 (19, to be specific), and have been gaming since the days of the Second Edition. There aren't many chances to play in Singapore, and I've grown a little out of touch, but it's good meet others like myself.   

Hope to hear more from you guys, and happy gaming!


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome burnout02urza! We have a few people from Singapore, so there are people to possibly get together with?


----------



## greyfox_Trotter

*A New Weapon Master straight from my kitchen*

Hey there RPG Fans.  I was wondering if any of you would care to comment on this little pcr class I whipped up.  I'm looking forward to hearing back on what people think of this pcr class.  It used to exist in 3.0 but I hated its theme so I revamped it and updated it so to speak.  Anyway, looking forward to hearing back from you all about it.


----------



## genshou

Hey there, *greyfox_Trotter*!  You'll get more of a response if you start a thread in the House Rules forum to show off your class.  Only new members check this thread out, usually.


----------



## Grothfael

*.*

Hello, just another newbie. Originally found this place due to the 100+ things folks have been banned from doing in RPGs (which seems to have sadly disappeared.) I plan, however, to stick around and see what I can find. I've already found several interesting discussions, just never posted before now.
Oh yeah - credentials - well versed in 3.0/3.5 D&D and know the odd bit or two about Rifts and Hero (though not much.) Sadly, I have not managed to play as many campaigns as I might have wanted, but who does? Anyway, see you all on the forums.


----------



## erus_9

*Just saying hello.*

Am a long time gamer and an amatuer game designer. Just saying hello.


----------



## freyar

Hi, relative newbie back into d&d after a short introduction 13 yr ago.  Right now, I'm just running a 1 on 1 campaign with my wife, but I hope to find some more games after I move this summer.  Anyway, just thought I'd stop lurking and actually say hello.


----------



## Archetype

*"We come to serve."*

Anyone know the correct, Vulcan, response to that greeting? 

If you said 



Spoiler



"Your service does us honor."


 bonus points!

Anyway, longtime lurker just re-registering here today.  Was there a system crash during the last month or so that I was on vacation?  My account got erased for no reason..hmm.

Didn't do this last time, so saying "hello, ENWorld...see ya in Media Lounge..."


----------



## dshelswell

*The "Hi! I'm new" message*

I hadn't DM'ed or played in about 5 years, until my 12 and 10 year old found my 2nd edtion books and asked me to teach them to play about 2 months ago. 
I am using the d20 open gaming rules in my current game (I like the rules because it takes some of the "acting" out of roleplaying for those that need it). 
Looking for adult gamers in the Cambridge, ON area.

        DS

         "Anyone see my two-handed, semi-intelligent, +6 sword?"
                                                                 Gor the Barbarian


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Darkxboy

thanks but how i log on


----------



## Jdvn1

For log-on problems, go to the Meta forum. 

Welcome, Darkxboy!


----------



## rheldar

Hello


----------



## Hagbard Celine

yo.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello rheldar!  Welcome to EN World.


----------



## Sirya

I guess I should have posted here first?

Hi, I'm Sirya.. I've been sober for... ooohh wrong intro.. 

Lets just stick with "Hi".


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi Sirya! Welcome. 

You don't _have_ to post here, but we tend to encourage people to post here to introduce themselves/ask new-person questions and such. If you don't feel you need to do that, there's no obligation.

I do like seeing new people, so I like that you posted here. 

Just be warned that no everyone here is sober. At least, no all the time.


----------



## Sirya

Thanks for the welcome..

Drunk people can be a lot of fun.. or high whatever.. but me, personally online and alcohol would be catastrophic.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's often not a good thing... instead of this black background, a hippy 70s one with flowers would be amusing.

Was that related? Yeah, somehow.


----------



## Sirya

are you singing to mary jane?  LOL


----------



## Jdvn1

Not my thing. I just think the visual change would be cool.


----------



## Sirya

Maybe more variety should be considered for the skins?


----------



## Jdvn1

There used to be more variety than there is now. Now, I think there's only one other option. The administrators have been really, really busy lately fixing some more major problems.


----------



## papastebu

*H'lo!*

Not a new visitor, per se, but I haven't been by for quite some time and thought I'd check it out. The site looks pretty good, these days. A bit more polish than before, and the organization of the whole thing seems alot more accessible. Don't have much to say at the moment, as I haven't read any posts this time out, but I hope to rectify that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome papastebu!

Nice to have a new member, willing to post.  There are so many topics around, there's always one you can comment on. And, if there isn't, you can start one. So win-win.


----------



## Halfred

*Hello*

Hi, folks. I first stumbled onto EN World last December, but I haven't been to the message boards in a long while. It looks like there's so much to absorb, I'm not sure where to start...

Cheers!


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Halfred! Welcome to EN World. 

Well, at least welcome to posting? You can start where ever you like--the most common place to start is probably General Discussion, but I started in Rules and then Houserules. Some people go straight to PbP gaming or the 'other' forums like Off-Topic or the Media forum.


----------



## Steve Jung

Don't worry about trying to absorb it all. No body can. Just find a forum or two that interest you. Once you get that under your belt, feel free to expand your horizons.


----------



## ValhallaGH

*Greetings*

Hello all.  I've usually abstained from joining this forum, with its massive and daunting backlog of threads, posts and articles, but I finally decided that the resources are worth the effort.

I'm sure it will be interesting getting you know you folks, and may even be fun. 

Oh, and don't mind the jerkiness, it's completely unintentional.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi ValhallaGH! Glad you caved.


----------



## genshou

*ValhallaGH*, don't get yourself overwhelmed by old posts.  Just throw yourself into the fray with current page-1 topics!  That's how I got started in the General RPG Discussion forum, and just look what happened to my post count.


----------



## jorgeluis

*hi*

hi! all im new!


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi jorgeluis! Welcome to EN World.


----------



## Shandar

*Conversion and back engineering 3.5 to 2nd E. Monsters*

I'm a 2nd edition hold out and found this site primarily as it came recommended for the conversion library from 2nd E to 3rd.

As I'm undertaking the massive task of building my own 2nd Edition version of the Monstrous Compendium in Publisher, with images of my minis for the illustrations, I'm looking for sources to come up with 2nd edition stats for 3rd edition minis that I have.

Difficult, perhaps fruitless...but isn't every adventure exactly that?

Looking forward to getting to know folks here, but don't bother trying to convert me to 3.5 or higher....


----------



## genshou

Yay, another Third Edition Cultist!  We shall never allow ourselves to be tainted by the evils of 3.5! 

Welcome to the boards, *Shandar*.  You'll find plenty of help with your monster conversion products around here.


----------



## Darkwish

*Hi!!!*

Hi 
I new here
Love to play and collect RPG STUFF
I HOPE I WILL IN JOY BEING HERE :


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Darkwish!

Welcome to EN World. Spread your happiness!


----------



## TinSoldier

Kinda new here... I joined before but apparently the board lost my info   .

I'm active on snotling.org and the OotS forums. I like D&D but I haven't played for a very long time. I've also played a bit of Battletech (the old stuff), Cyberpunk, and GURPS.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome TinSoldier!

There was a crash on the boards a little over a month ago, and the administrators had to load a version of the boards that dated from December 28, 2005.

So, lots of information was lost (much to everyone's dismay). No worries, though! Everything's up and working now, and we're starting anew.


----------



## Marlowe

*Marlowe Arrives*

Good Day

My name is Chris and I am a gamer.

I don't play near as much as I'd like to, though I still wander into the FLGS and pick up a few supplements every now and then, not really expecting to use them but more for the fun of it. I'm getting back into more regular gaming, so I figured I'd check out EN World for news and reviews.

Cheers all!

C


----------



## Angelsdreamscape

*North Carolina*

Any Forgotten Realms RPGers please contact me thanks!


----------



## King Hakim

*Hi and an idea*

I joined En world because I wanted to share ideas from my stories when the ideas seemed
better than the stories that contained them.

In one story I created an evil magic item that be of interest.
The item is a necklace that if voluntarily worn even once ties your soul to the prime material plane.

It has the immediate effect of cutting you from extraplanar forces so that you can no
longer cast divine spells if you were once able to.

Also, when you die you come back as an undead.  
Normally such undead should be be low powered and material,
but intelligent.  A ghoul would be an obvious choice.

While at first you keep your own personallity,
overtime you shift toward mentally being the monster you outwardly are.

A miracle or atonement can reverse things if cast before your death.


----------



## genshou

*Marlowe*, if you have any questions about gaming (either rules or just the art of gaming itself) as you get back into the hobby, you've come to the right place.  I'll be seeing you around, I'm sure. 

*Angelsdreamscape*, if you try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, you'll probably find quite a few in NC.

*King Hakim*, yikes!  That sounds like an item that could completely wreck a PC and ruin fun for a player.  You might want to be careful with that one....  I'm interesting in hearing what other kinds of magic items you've come up with.

Welcome, all three of you.


----------



## Anguirus

Greetings.  I've lurked for awhile, and posted on the WotC boards, but haven't posted yet.  I play and DM 3.5 (with houserules) and occasionally play other RPGs like 2E D&D, d20 Modern, BESM, old World of Darkness, and I hope to join a Hackmaster game soon.  Um...that's it.  Hi.


----------



## genshou

Howdy *Anguirus*!  We need more d20 Modern fans around here.


----------



## Heart in Narnia

*Greetings and Salutations!*

hello all!
I actually got to this site through rpg.net and I browsed around and realized that it was super awesome and that I should join right away.    Anyway, I am a female gamer (I know, weird huh?) who has been gaming for about four years now.  I am currently a college student, but I write and work on game design in my free time.  I am a lover of anything D&D, especially Eberron, it being my first system, but I also play Shadowrun, nWOD, In Nomine, Vampire, Star Wars, Star Trek, and Savage Worlds.  As I said, I am really into RPGs   Umm, I think that is it.  So hello all!  Hopefully my stay here will be fruitful and fun. See you around the forums then.
-Heart in Narnia


----------



## genshou

*Heart in Narnia*, a female gamer of around my age is someone I will never discourage from hanging around here.  Welcome!


----------



## Marlowe

genshou said:
			
		

> *Marlowe*, if you have any questions about gaming (either rules or just the art of gaming itself) as you get back into the hobby, you've come to the right place.  I'll be seeing you around, I'm sure.




Sweet. And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Jdvn1

Marlowe said:
			
		

> Sweet. And thanks for the welcome!



 Hey, I never get a thanks! 

Anyway, happy to see someone who's posted more than once.


----------



## Gnome Quixote

Hey, all. Long-time lurker, first-time poster.

I'm relatively new to the hobby--well, not really, since I used to GM Marvel Super Heroes for friends way back in middleschool. I guess I should say I'm relatively new to d20 D&D. I've been playing in Whizbang's Ptolus-based "Midwood" pbp game since February, and have been lurking here at EN World since just before the wipe, trying to get a better feel for the game and to pick up tips for DM'ing (as I aspire to DM a campaign of my own, at some point).

I'm currently playing a mouthy, Chaotic Good gnome cleric with a messiah complex and a penchant for leaping before he looks, who I'm very enamoured of. Hence the name.

Anyway, see you around!


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome, Gnome Quixote!

I'm glad you decided to take the leap into d20. There are tons of people around you can learn from--and probably, we can learn from you. That's why these communities are so great. 

Oh, and let's hope your gnome will eventually learn his lesson.


----------



## Spridle

Hi,
I am a long time gamer from way back. A friend told me about this place and it looks like I will like it here!


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Spridle!

I hope you do enjoy your time here, I've certainly enjoyed it. There's something for everyone.


----------



## catsenjammer

*catsenjammer*

My grandson in Albuquerque wants me to play this game with him and his friend.I have NO  idea of how to do it.


----------



## catsenjammer

*catsenjammer*

My grandson in Albuquerque wants me to play this game with him and his friend.I have NO  idea of how to do it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome catsenjammer!

D&D is, basically, a complicated game of make-believe. Roleplaying is nothing more than playing the part of a character. The rules system is a bit more complicated, and there's a introduction to it at the Wizards of the Coast website (www.wizards.com/dnd).


----------



## chancy17

*i dont no how 2 play*

:\  i just stared wot do i do


----------



## Elven Princess

*Hey Everyone*

Just wanted to drop in and say hi.

I have played DnD before, but that was 5yrs ago. I'm still a newbie to the game. There are still a few things to figure out, but other than that.. I'm cocked, locked, and ready to rock   

About me: 
  I'm 22yrs old, I'll be 23 here in a couple of days on the 20th. I have 3 wonderful children (2 boys and a girl) I'm engaged to a great guy. As far as work, I'm the boss, I own a Bridal Consulting business and have 3 people working under me, and a partner that works beside me (She's my best friend of 18yrs.) 
I am currently in school for 3 different degrees: A/AS Criminal Justice, A/AA Bridal Consulting, A/AS in Business Administration.

Yes, I still find time to spend with family, friends, and RPGs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi chancy17! Welcome to EN World!
D&D is a roleplaying game, so that just means you need to be able to act a little bit. For a basic over of what D&D is, go here: http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/whatisdnd


And, welcome Elven Princess!
Glad to have such a diver person--you'll probably find a number of interesting things around here. Feel free to ask any questions you need to here, or in the General Discussion forum (for general questions) or in the Rules forum (for rules questions... surprise, huh?).


----------



## shistal

*missing dagger*

hey i have lost a golden dagger, reward to find is 900 gold pieces...please if you find it i would like it back...its gold and has a ruby in shape of a dragon on the handle. the blade is gold with silver swirls in it.
  shistal


----------



## Phenol

Hello,
im relativly new to d&d, I have played a couple of campaigns a little while back, but then I moved and havne't found a new game yet.  Just looking around to see whats out there.  I also play mtg.


----------



## genshou

*shistal*, we don't see many art objects here in the forums, but I'll keep an eye out for that for ya. 

*Phenol*, I feel your pain.  I just now got a gaming group 3 years after I moved.  You should post in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum to see if you can find any Enworlders in your area.


----------



## Kharstin

*Baltimore Area 3.5 D&D Group seeks players*

Hello,

I host a 3.5 edition DND group that meets on Wednesday evenings at about 6:30 PM in South East Baltimore. I have been playing & DMing D&D since 1977until recently when I took a break from DMing for my wedding and honeymoon. I also have a degree in medieval history and was very active in the SCA for over 15 years. 

Our current DM, Cary was an actor for several years and also worked in special FX makeup - which makes our role-playing very animated! Due changes in people's work schedule and people moving, we have lost a few of our long-time players and we are looking to add a few more players to our campaign.

Please let me know if you are interested in stopping by to meet us on Wednesday evening, of if you have any questions you can reach me at Kharstin@yahoo.com

Sincerely,

John


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome, Kharstin!
This is the Welcome Thread, so this is mostly for new people needing help or wanting to say hello. If you're looking for players, try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## TBeholder

*Hello*

Hello,
i'm chtonic and arthropodic animal. 

Recently stumbled upon "Bride of Portable Hole" free download on RPGNow...


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Turbo Beholder!

And it's "chthonic."


----------



## Twilight Huntress

*Greetings*

Hello. I am a displaced gamer looking for a group of mature d&d players based in Boise Idaho who enjoy non-alcoholic games. I have been out of the loop for a while, but can adapt to any system. If you are interested, please contact me at Huntress_in_the_twilight@hotmail.com


----------



## 007girl1

*The Newbie! *

Hello all,
I am new here and wonder if anyone has suggestions on good video games to play. I started back playing video games 2 years ago and I am already becoming bord with the ones I got. Mostly 007! Yep! I would like to hear what you all think. LOL 007girl.


----------



## Pierced

*hey all*

They asked me to post somthing so here it is. <cheer>


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Twilight Huntress! Welcome to EN World!
If you're just looking for new players, try out the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum--at least, you'll get more appropriate responses there. 

Welcome, 007girl1!
This is mostly a d20 website, but we also have a Software, Computers and D&D Utilities forum, where people discuss video games too. 

Hi, Pierced!
Glad you posted something.


----------



## tuxedomask

*Tux's here!*

Hey i'm new but what am I supposed to do here?If anyone knows can you make a comment about this fourm?


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello, tuxedomask!

This is a forum to discuss d20, D&D, and whatever else tickles your fancy. What kind of comment would you like to make about the forum? It'd probably belong in the Meta forum, since it's about the forums.


----------



## TheGamestas

*Hey EnWorld*

Hi my name is Tyler Nafe, I'm a gamer and the cohost of the show The Gamestas at www.gamestas.net.  I saw you guys, mired up in a very vibrant community, and I and The Gamestas would love to be a part of that community.  I look forward to talking to folks on here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, TheGamestas! Glad to have more gamers around. 

With any luck, you'll never be without a thread to post to.


----------



## mark_202232

*hi!*

im new here but its looks great. i like the graphics, but i want to play vampires vs werewolves. can any one can tell me where is it...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi mark_202232! Welcome to EN World!

... Which graphics are you talking about? You can always go to the art forum and request some vampire v werewolf art.


----------



## spades1013

*Introduction and plea for help*

Hello,
  I've been playing D&D since '83 , and been lurking around the 'net since '98.  I just joined the group here, although I've been reading the forums for over a year.  I play 3.5 but am still filling gaps in me 1E collection.  I usually don't pay much attention to condition, as long as it's as good as my own old stuff and complete.  I just recieved a small lot I bought on ebay including U2 Danger at Dunwater and X3 Curse of Xanathon.  My problem is this:  they are both missing the last page.   If anyone has either or both of these and would be so kind as to send me scans of the missing pages (31-32) of each, I would be most grateful.  I don't know that I have anything to offer in exchange for this favor, but if anyone can help me, maybe I have something somewhere they might need as well. Thanks in advance and hope everyone had a great Independence Day,
James


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello, spades1013! 

You should try to ask about this in the General Forum, or maybe there's something eBay can do--you could ask that in the Computer forum around here.


----------



## sk88er991111

*how do u u get to the game or is thise all it is i need help*

hi iam new i need help plese help me


----------



## Mercutio01

*Longtime Lurker*

Longtime Lurker - looking for a new home now that 3rd Edition Bulletin Board has crapped out.


----------



## genshou

*sk88er991111*, EN World is a pretty big place and I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for.  If you're looking to play D&D, you should try the Talking the Talk forum or the EN World chat.  Otherwise, just have a look around the forums and you'll figure things out eventually.

*Mercutio01*, I think you'll like this place.  There's a reason most of us spend a lot more time here than on any other forum (well, except for those weird Circvs Maximvs people).

Welcome, both of you.


----------



## vertigo106

*Greetings*

Veteran DM here, joined up here at EN World for all my unusual questions answered that I just cannot find in errata at times. As well as ideas on characters or NPCs beyond my usual trends. I use my own world, the page devotesd to it as well as the art I do for the NPCs is at: 

http://www.xferinc.com/mvt/index.html

Again, hello all.


----------



## ExileInParadise

Howdy from Texas!

AD&D first edition player. I rolled my first fighter in 1978-1979 or there abouts... somewhere between when STAR WARS and ALIEN was released. DMed some AD&D, then quit D&D before 2nd edition. Played a few 3.x CRPGS, then got dragged kicking and screaming into 3.x. Been bumming around the Forgotten Realms for the past few years. Biting the bullet and starting a 3.5 one-shot campaign to fill in for my regular groups DM who is being overrun by work and life.

Passed the Herald-level RPGA DM test a few weeks ago, have yet to run my first 3.5 game.
So... many... rules! Joining ENworld as part of rejoining the D&D community. I keep hearing good things about the site, so I figured "what's a few thousand more e-mails among friends?"

Games I have played or run:
TSR D&D, AD&D, Star Frontiers, Amazing Engine Bughunters and Metamorphosis Alpha 3
WotC D&D3.5 Forgotten Realms
Leading Edge Games Swords Path Glory, Small Arms Spectrum, Phoenix Command, Dragonstar Rising, Living Steel, Rhand Morningstar, ALIENS, Dracula
Game Design Workshop Harpoon, Traveller, 2300AD, MegaTraveller, New Era
Steve Jackson's GURPS 3 and GURPS Traveller
R. Talsorian MektonII and Cyberpunk 2013/2020, mostly HardWired variant
Palladiums Robotech and Macross II
West End Games Paranoia and d6 Star Wars
FASA Battletech and Renegade Legion
Iron Crown Spacemaster and Cyberpunk
Hasbro HeroScape

Anything else you want to know, just ask


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome new people. ExileInParadise, if you want help check out the Rules forum and the General forum.


----------



## Greylock

Mercutio01 said:
			
		

> Longtime Lurker - looking for a new home now that 3rd Edition Bulletin Board has crapped out.




Welcome, Mercutio.


----------



## Greylock

sk88er991111 said:
			
		

> hi iam new i need help plese help me




Hello, sk88er991111. These are not the forums you seek. /wipe


----------



## Kilgod

Hello, from Irving, TX...

There was a time when I frequented this site on a daily basis, but alas I was unable to for going on 3 years.  Now that I am back I feel as though I am home.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, a fellow Texan! 

Welcome, Kilgod! Glad you decided to find your way back here.


----------



## paeryn

*Hello, from muggy Michigan...*

I've read this site off and on, but now I'm here for good.

I wonder why...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello paeryn! Welcome to EN World! There are tons of good things to find around here, so it's not surprise you're here for good.


----------



## playwithbob

*greetings*

Playwithbob here...long time lurker.

I've notices I cant seem to search the forums. Will I be able to later after some sort of activation?

PWB


----------



## genshou

Welcome *playwithbob*!

Unfortunately, due to the server bandwidth required, the search feature is only available to community supporters (generally speaking, we're the guys with custom titles instead of Registered User).  Most of us are pretty nice, though, so if you're looking for something specific we're happy to search for you.


----------



## Zorcon

*Hello*

Greetings fellow game lovers!!

I've frequented the site off and on for quite awhile (2 years), but at last this is my first post!!


----------



## stormforge

*looking for old online friends*

I am a long time online chat user from the wizards site.  I know that when they changed sites alot of users have left, so I am here in search of them or any of them.


----------



## genshou

Welcome, *Zorcon*!  Glad you decided to elevate yourself to being one post higher than the majority of Enworlders.  Nowhere to go from here but up, so get cracking! 

Howdy *stormforge*!  You found *ToreadorVampire* at least, and there are plenty of others on EN World (though not all of them necessarily hang out in the EN World chat often).  And as my post count indicates, there's plenty to say on the forums, too.


----------



## Elebar

Well nothing really important to say, but they asked so nicely about posting something here...   

I know this may not be the best place to ask, but since I'm already here, what is SRD? I have read several mentions to it in the EN World, but I'm completly clueless about it. I'm sure its a quite obvious answer and I will feel pretty stupid after I get the answer


----------



## nosygirl

*please tell me  about greatwrm*

what is the story


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Elebar!

The SRD is a set of d20 rules put out by Wizards of the Coast for free. You can download them from the Wizards website, and there are other sites that have easier reading interfaces for it (since it's free to use, it's free for anyone to put on their websites, use in books, quote on message boards, etc). It's not quite so obvious if you don't know about it. 

Welcome nosygirl!

There was a gold dragon born in the Age of Anger who was an extreme optimist. Everyone thought he was foolish, but this dragon wanted to fix the problems of the world, ending evil. Of course, this wasn't so easy. There's a lot of eivl. This dragon grew to become a paladin, and was a great warrior for Good and such. When he became a greatwyrm, he looked back on his life and realized that _he_ was, in fact, angry. The anger is between Good and Evil, not being able to live together. After all, 'Evil' doesn't mean 'angry' necessarily. He was killing Evil people all this time, he was actually perpetuating everything. He looked back on his life with sadness and prayed to the deities for guidance. But he heard nothing. He prayed and prayed, but he did not know what to do. Spring gave away to summer heat, which brought on the golden leaves of summer, only to be covered by the snow of winter. Seasons passed, and seasons turned to years. He was paralyzed in prayer. Eventually, dust and dirt settled on him. He became an indistinguishable part of the terrain.

To this day, somewhere, there is a mountain with the greatest greatwyrm dragon inside it, consumed by Nature, the Entity of Balance.

(I made that up. I'm sure there are tons of stories about greatwyrms, but there's no way to know what you're talking about. There are no famous greatwyrm stories that every D&D player knows. Though, anyone can come up with one at will.  )


----------



## Elebar

Ohhh I see System Reference Document, I went to the WOtC webpage to find out what was the exact meaning of it, once you told me what it was   

Thanks a lot for the answer


----------



## scratchbite

*I am a werewolf*

I am a werewolf I am the last of my kind on this earth.


----------



## Dire_Pug

Hello everyone!  I am a long time reader of ENWorld but have never posted to any of the forums before.  I have been playing D&D (in addition to other RPGs) off and on since 1st Edition AD&D, but haven't played since 3.0.  Anyways, I'll see you all on the boards!


----------



## Jdvn1

Elebar said:
			
		

> Ohhh I see System Reference Document, I went to the WOtC webpage to find out what was the exact meaning of it, once you told me what it was
> 
> Thanks a lot for the answer



No problem. Feel free to ask whatever questions you like in any part of the forums. 

Welcome to EN World, *scratchbite*! You have some amazing typing skills for a werewolf.

Hello *Dire_Pug*--glad to see you're keeping up with the game after all this time. Maybe you can find a 3.5 game somewhere.


----------



## Shakti Rillynt'tar

*Nw person saying hi.*

Hello everyone, I'm Shakti, and am glad to be part of this forum. Been playing D&D off and on for the last 26 years. I am just getting a sense of what this site has to offer. I am just now trying to connect with the large D&D community, after years of isolation from it.


----------



## Greylock

Welcome, Shakti Rillynt'tar.

This was my first stop, too, when I came back to PnP.


----------



## Xen_Tiras

Well, after spending quite a while just lurking on these forums, I decided to stop being lazy and register. This is a great site, and I look forward to contributing.


----------



## Imperator Rex

*Hi all!*

Hi everybody!

I'm Ramón, a.k.a. Imperator Rex (around here, in RPG.net just Imperator). I've come around here by the advice of Tetsujin28, who told me about this friendly site.

See you all!


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Xen_Tiras! Once you start contributing you'll never stop. 

Hello Imperator Rex! We're certainly more friendly than most sites (IMHO, at least), though it's so large there are all sorts of people on here.


----------



## Dahmmadev_the_Orange

*Greetings!*

Greetings, learned about your community from a DM I game with at message boards.  He advised that this could be a good resource.

About myself... I've been playing DND for about 2 years now... I've played through version 3.0 and 3.5 so I guess I'm pretty new to it.  My favored classes are druids, monks, and rogues.  I mainly like humans, dwarves, and halflings, but have been experimenting with monstrous races as well.  

My prefered setting is a good tabletop game with a few friends, but I've been getting into messageboard-based gaming lately due to estrangement from my regular group.  

So far this site looks promising, I'll be around!

Dahmmadev the Orange


----------



## Maki0423

Hello.

I play D and D.

Heard about this board.

Thought I would check it out.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Welcome Maki0423 and Dahmmadev_the_Orange!

Hope you enjoy your time here.  It's a good group of folks.


----------



## Brajah

Hello
 I am a big fan of Skull & Bones, d20 Conan and all Pulp Hero types of Games.


----------



## Greylock

Welcome aboard, Brajah.


----------



## XZAWLTED

Hello


----------



## XZAWLTED

Its my first time.


----------



## Dialexis

All-is-One


----------



## the Jester

Welcome, welcome, everyone! 

I hope you enjoy your stay.  You will find that ENWorld is one of the best gaming sites around, with a lot of really cool folks on it.  So dive on in!


----------



## Dade512

*Hi*

Hi
I'm not new to the enworld site, been using it for a while now
but it's my first time to the forums


----------



## Rose Marry

*Hello*

Hi to all of you.   
Through this, We will discuss lot more. Share your thoughts.


----------



## Jones J

*Hi to all*

Hi,
     I am glad   to intro myself to all of You. Using this opportunity, We will discuss lot more.
Share your thoughts with me.


----------



## MHarvey

*Old-time AD&D'er returning to the fold!*

Hello, everybody! 

My full name is Mark Harvey.  I am a bookworm, and I am also into journalism, creative writing, acting, and exploring nature!

I have some formal University education. Though I technically did not finish my degree, I was an English major.  

I was also an AD&D'er way back, years and years ago.  I sort of found that I didn't have the time to continue with D&D.  And now, after all these years, I am getting back into it!

I guess that's all there is to say for now!  Talk to y'all later!


----------



## Bongitybongbong

hi, I'm a half gremlin vampire and I've been trying to get a D&D group in South Jersey.


----------



## Rozanne

Hey all!!  

I've been reading ENWorld for a bit now and have really enjoyed a lot of it.  Most of the time I sit back and giggle and disgusting comments like, "D&D is not like a girlfriend, D&D is more of an orgy."    

I'm a pretty new gamer.  I've played for 3 or 4 years with hubby and our friends.  I just started DMing Age of Worms for my son, hubby, a DnD buddy and his son.  So far it's great.  As one who has mommy-brain  :\  it's been nice to actually have to think again! 

Maybe see some of you at GenCon!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rozanne said:
			
		

> Hey all!!
> 
> I've been reading ENWorld for a bit now and have really enjoyed a lot of it.  Most of the time I sit back and giggle and disgusting comments like, "D&D is not like a girlfriend, D&D is more of an orgy."
> 
> I'm a pretty new gamer.  I've played for 3 or 4 years with hubby and our friends.  I just started DMing Age of Worms for my son, hubby, a DnD buddy and his son.  So far it's great.  As one who has mommy-brain  :\  it's been nice to actually have to think again!
> 
> Maybe see some of you at GenCon!



 Hey, a Houston Gamer! Great to see you, Rozanne. I can never see enough of them.  There's a small but strong contingent of us on here. 

Welcome Bongitybongbong--try looking for gamers in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum--maybe you can go to the New York Gameday that someone's trying to set up.

Hello MHarvey! As an English major and a bookworm, you'd probably like to hang out at the Media forum. Maybe you have interesting books to tell us about? 

Hi Jones J and Rose Marry! It looks like you guys are spam, but if I'm wrong, then I'm sorry! There are definitely tons of conversations around here to join.

Hi Dade512--glad you finally decided to post something.  The forums are what make EN World.


----------



## Pinhead45

*Hi im kind new, but tell me what u think of this Prc*

hey everybody im kinda new just wanted to say whats up and see if i could get some feed back on my Prc. so let me know what you guys think.

                                              WORLDS LORD

These powerful beings can be deadly to those who rely on the energy and magic of the world against them. For they take that energy to turn the land itself against his foes and to summon mystical defenders of the land. 
Requirements:

Base attack: +4
Skills: survival 8 ranks, spellcraft 4 ranks
Feats: skill focus (survival), Skill focus (spell craft)
Special: must have been hit for at least one point of damage from fire, acid, electricity, and cold. Must also have been hit by a arcane spell of at least 2nd level

- Hit die: d6
- Skills: 4 per level their class skills are Concentrate, climb, knowledge, spot, listen, spellcraft and survival.
- Base attack: as cleric
- Saves: as cleric

Progression

Level		Special abilities
1		Absorb energy	
2		Animation	
3		Absorb spell 0-3rd
4			
5		Self sacrifice
6		
7		Absorb energy
8			
9		Absorb spell 4th-6th	
10		

Ability Descriptions:

Absorb energy: the world lord learns to take some of the energy of the world into his body. The character gains energy resistance of 10 to one type of energy or resistance 5 to two types of energy. The character gains one energy packet equal to half the damage his resistance prevented. The character can use this energy for his animation ability. The character can never have more energy packets then he has levels in this prestige class.
When the character gains this again he can choose to increase his 10 resis to 20 or choose another energy to gain resistance 10 against. Or the character can increase his 2 energy resis 5 to 10 or gain another resis 5 to two other energy types. The world lord can hold energy packets for 24 hours before the energy packets harmlessly dissipate 



Animation: this is the ability that makes the world lords so feared. Using the energy packets they collect to animate the land to fight for them. Treat the animated land as a animated object of the listed size. As long as the world lord energy packets he can use animation without limitation.


Animation	Energy packets used	Duration	Size
	1		2 rounds	Small
	2		4 rounds	Small
	3		6 rounds	Medium
	4		8 rounds	Medium
	5		10 rounds	Large
	6		12 rounds	Large
	7		14 rounds	Huge
	8		16 rounds	Huge
	9		18 rounds	Gargantuan
	10		20 rounds	Colossal

Absorb spell: To use this ability the world lord must take a standard action similar to countering a spell. He must identify the spell and then make an opposed caster check using his level in the prestige class + his wisdom modifier. If he succeeds he captures the magic of the spell and can use it to cast summon natures ally. The summon natures ally must be the same level or lower then the spell the world lord absorbed. The world lord can hold absorbed magic for 1 hour before the magic harmlessly dissipates


----------



## Martina

Hello,

   Hi to all of you.  
   I have lot of things which must be discussed . So we will meet again in threads.


----------



## Jdvn1

Pinhead45 said:
			
		

> hey everybody im kinda new just wanted to say whats up and see if i could get some feed back on my Prc. so let me know what you guys think.



Welcome to EN World, Pinhead45! This is just the welcome thread--where people come in to say hello and ask any basic EN World questions. That means that the people who look in here are less likely to give in-depth comments on your PrC.

I recommend you post this to the Houserules forum, which is used for things just like this. 

Oh, and hello to Martina! Eventhough you look to be the same sort of spammer as the two previous.


----------



## empyreal_one

...


----------



## Jdvn1

... to you too, empyreal_one! Posting isn't that scary, is it?


----------



## Ro-gan

Nothing much to tell.

I'm a die-hard 1st Edition AD&D Player since the 1980's.  I refuse to play any other version of AD&D.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Ro-gan! Most of the discussion here is, at least, d20-oriented, some some GM advice works across all systems.  We even have OD&D (1974) players around.

Today being Gary Gygax's birthday, I feel I should also mention that his favorite versions of the game are the original version and the current version (though he no longer has connections to the official D&D brand name).


----------



## Zezima

*Hi*

I've been following this thread for a few days, and I decided to sign up to EN world.

Hi, I'm a real addict to RuneScape.

So far, very nice pictures Hand of Evil.

I'll check in every so often. 

Chow!

___________________________________________________

Death smiles at us, and all we can do is smile back.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Zezima! Play more D&D and less Runescape.


----------



## norms29

um... hi


----------



## Jdvn1

Um... hi, norms29!

... Welcome to EN World?


----------



## Jimmy Invictus

*Salvete!*

Hello all...

I've been a gamer for over two decades; I thought it was about time I joined ENWorld, since I've been posting on RPG.net for sometime now. 

Jimmy Invictus


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Jimmy!

We're glad you came over to the dark side decided to join EN World!


----------



## daynk01

IM JUST BEGINING TO PLAY TEMPLE OF EE NEED HELP GETTING OUT OF THE SECOND LEVEL OF THE TEMPLE CANT USE WORLD MAP


----------



## daynk01

norms29 said:
			
		

> um... hi



WHATS UP CAN U HELP ME :


----------



## daynk01

ANY REPLY OR IS THIS A DUMB QUESTION


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello daynk01! Welcome to EN World. First, let me mention a few things:
1. This is a message board, not a chat room. The pace of conversations tend to go a lot slower. It's not unheard of for there to be hours between replies.
2. This message board is mostly for pen-and-paper RPGs, not computer games. There's a computer game part of the forum, and you can ask your question there... but it's not the typical sort of question people tend to post.
3. The message board server is located in Florida, and many of the users are in the United States. It's rather late in the United States, so there are much fewer people online right now. The members in Europe are mostly at work.

Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## 12rounds

Eventhough I joined some time ago, I've just found out there's an actual "WELCOME" thread... maybe I need glasses or something.

Well I've been a gamer and GM since the mid-80's and played mostly DD, ADD, RoleMaster, CyberSpace, GURPS,Top Secret (from the good old TSR), Vampire and Call of Cthulhu and a few dozen other systems - all of which are now pretty much "never heard" games to many gamers of today. Apart from role-playing, I'm a CCG enthusiast and a long-time miniatures gamer (all the way from the earliest Blood Bowl to recently published games like Urban War).


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, a belated welcome to EN World to you, 12rounds. 

I'm not sure if those games are "never heard" games... at least, not around here. But maybe I know more 80s gamers than other 20-something-year-olds.


----------



## 12rounds

Heh well "never heard" games are of course those that WEREN'T mentioned ... Tunnels&Trolls, Star Frontiers, 2300AD,  Judge Dredd (by Games Workshop), GammaWorld (by TSR), Heaven&Earth etc etc ad nauseum.


----------



## Jdvn1

I've heard of most of those! (4 of 6)  Not that I claim to know anything about them.


----------



## Argg

*Oldtimer Greetings*

Hi All,

I'm about as long in the tooth as a D&D player gets.  Started with the three little booklets in the brown box in the beginning of '75, after playing Chainmail a couple years. Was off into other systems like Runequest and Traveller by the time AD&D really got going and aside from running a couple of nostalgia campaigns with the original rules and house rules, didn't really get back to D&D until 3rd came out. 

Outside of D&D, I play a bit of MtG, many board wargames and a few Euro games, miniatures wargames of many periods and scales, and have had my figure painting/campaign building time seriously curtailed by getting sucked into MMOs, currently playing CoH and leading the WNx outfit in Planetside.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Argg!

No one has a longer D&D tooth as Gary Gygax--he posts to these boards.  Nice to see older players, though! I'm much newer to the game.


----------



## genshou

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello Jimmy!
> 
> We're glad you came over to the dark side decided to join EN World!



The Dark Side?  Hello, you silly goose, this is the Light Side!  We should be welcoming Jimmy back from the darkness and evil.


----------



## Jdvn1

genshou said:
			
		

> The Dark Side?  Hello, you silly goose, this is the Light Side!  We should be welcoming Jimmy back from the darkness and evil.



 Right. That.  

(our boards look darker, though)


----------



## genshou

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right. That.
> 
> (our boards look darker, though)



No, look how bright our text is!  It is the light shining in the darkness!


----------



## Jdvn1

genshou said:
			
		

> No, look how bright our text is!  It is the light shining in the darkness!



What are you talking about?


----------



## Shadow1

Fred well how do you earn money here


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Shadow1.

What are you talking about? This is a message board to discuss d20/D&D/various roleplaying games. There are some play-by-post D&D games that go on that you can join, if you like. Or, if you're wanting to earn real money, there's a forum where you can help publishers with their products (and whatnot) called Open Calls & Job Vacancies


----------



## genshou

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?



Eww.  Everyone knows if you are going to turn over to the Dark Side, dark slate blue is the new black.


----------



## Jdvn1

genshou said:
			
		

> Eww.  Everyone knows if you are going to turn over to the Dark Side, dark slate blue is the new black.



That color has too long a name.


----------



## genshou

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That color has too long a name.



Hmm, this one does look pretty cool for Sith.  But not all Darksiders are Sith.  And think about it...

*D*ark*S*late*B*lue... *D*ark*S*ide*B*abes.  In other words, this is the color that gets all those creepy Sith chicks to notice you.


----------



## Jdvn1

genshou said:
			
		

> Hmm, this one does look pretty cool for Sith.  But not all Darksiders are Sith.  And think about it...
> 
> *D*ark*S*late*B*lue... *D*ark*S*ide*B*abes.  In other words, this is the color that gets all those creepy Sith chicks to notice you.



No thanks, I know enough people that want to push me out windows...


----------



## genshou

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No thanks, I know enough people that want to push me out windows...



LOL!  We need to get *Galeros* in here now.


----------



## waveston

*hello everyone*

my old group decided reecntly to reform and play DnD again , we use to play up to 7 years ago , now the average age of our group is 28, which is very cool . i was thinking ... is there any software  that can manage combat  something that allow to place random surface and figures on the board that we can use ? if so please let me know 
Mostly appreciate and thx alot


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello waveston, and welcome to EN World! 

I've heard of rptools, which has some useful features that help with combat, but you might want to ask this question in the software forum.


----------



## erikbennett

what's up


----------



## erikbennett

what's up


----------



## the Jester

Hey there erikbennett, welcome aboard!


----------



## tx7321

*Greetings*

Greetings all! 
This is my first post here (though I have been reading both Enworld  on and off for several years).  I'm very interested in understanding where the hobby stands today, at the brink of 4E on one extreme, and the return to older OOP versions (namely 1E) using the OSRIC system as its base (as well as C&C as a blend of 1E AD&D and 3E). 

I hope to be seeing more modules for old editions and look forward to the future changes promised with 4E. A most exciting time indeed.


----------



## genshou

Welcome, *tx7321*!  An exciting time indeed, and a great time to jump into any of the many wacky threads we have on the forums from last week.


----------



## Raziel1703

*read*

Hi i am jeff and i am new and just joined and i am hoping to make friends with other people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Raziel1703, welcome to EN World--there are lots of friendly people around here.


----------



## tikilovegod

I've been gaming for fifteen years, been to GenCon twice, and managed never to hear about this site until today. Looks like an interesting place.


----------



## genshou

It's very interesting.  I hope you find some threads to get you involved in posting.


----------



## Gimiric

*Hello!*

  Hi there,

Part-time gamer who started back in the days of the OD&D Basic Set with the Wizardess on the cover.  Living in the indy area and wishing he could make GenCon this year, oh well... maybe next year...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Gimiric! You can always try for GenCon next year, right? Have fun on the boards!


----------



## Rilelen@gt.rr.com

Hello everyone!


----------



## Choranzanus

Hi
I hope I will be able to post I had some problems with system logging me out.
I have been playing roleplaying games for quite some time, althought not now and usually not D&D. However, there is no doubt, that this is the best roleplaying forum on the net and I simply cannot be missing here.


----------



## Choranzanus

So it works after all, I am relieved, but the clock is way off...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Rilelen!

Glad you decided to join us, Choranzanus. You should be able to adjust your clock settings in your options.


----------



## Lherin

*Intro*

Hi, I go by Lherin.  I live in Virginia, am pushing 40 and still enjoy D&D.  I am about to GM a D20 Modern game for the first time, so wish me luck.  Forgive me If I do not have time to post much, but I will be lurking.

Later,
Lherin


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Lherin! You don't have to post all the time (lurkers are certainly welcome), but I do like seeing lurkers post _once_ in a while... everyone has something to contribute.


----------



## indobson

Hello everyone. Was looking for reviews on rules books, and my search brought me here. Have to say that the reviews and discussions of material has helped me immensly in deciding what is worth buying and what is not. Thanks!


----------



## Jin_Kataki

*New to Enworld*

Hey everyone I just wanted to introduce myself.  I am Joshua a 25 year old gamer from Michigan.  I have experience playing several RPG's most of my experience lies in D&D and Vampire:The Masquerade.  I am currently getting my self prepared to take on the task of DM which I have never done.  I will hopefully be teaching my younger brother and a friend how to play D&D and then be running "The Red Hand of Doom".  I started the module as a player, but due to the upcoming move of my DM and his GF to Flordia we had to fast forward through the module to the final battle thus losing out on alot of the fun of the module.  I figured since I was having such a good time playing in it till that point that I may as well run it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello indobson! Glad you like the site! The reviewers here are pretty great (said with as much humility as I can muster), and maybe you can add your own comments and opinions! 

Welcome, Jin_Kataki--it's nice to see the game being passed on to family. Good luck GMing!


----------



## svincent

*Hello!*

Hi, I've been a member for a while, but never posted.

I'm a gamer in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada - been gaming since 1983, seems like forever.     

    -Shawn.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello svincent!

You've been around here longer than I have--have you decided to start posting, or did you just want to say hello? 23 years is certainly not a short time gaming.


----------



## Strom

Hello - I've posted before on this site but I guess there was some server trouble awhile back and my registration was lost.  So I'm a newbie again.  Love to game and really enjoy browsing this great site and occasionally posting.  I invite everyone to visit the Official Robert E. Howard Forums for some great discussions on Howard, Conan, Solomon Kane (the new RPG is gonna rock!), Bran Mak Morn and all the other incredible and interesting characters Bob created.  Game on!  

Official REH Forums


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World (again), Strom! 

We had server trouble back in... May? And the rest of the year prior was lost. We came back strong, though.


----------



## Baldrick

*Hello!*

Just saying hi and glad to be here! : )


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi Baldrink! Glad you could be here.


----------



## LonnieEzell

Hey guys, I've stopped by the boards a number of times, but never really posted much. I figured it was time to change that.  I co-host a gaming podcast and have recently finished my first novel. I've also started working with a small-press gaming publisher (Highmoon Media) on a few products and decided these boards would be the perfect place to hone up my knowledge of the d20 system and enjoy the gaming goodness in general.

Great to be here!


----------



## kettite

*Hi All*

I'm back into gaming after some time away... just wanted to say howdy.  Glad to be here.


----------



## SkippyDude

*I'm new here...*

I just wanted to say hi and briefly introduce myself. 

My name is Brad. I'm 21 years old and I live in Normal, Illinois (I'll be moving to Chicago around the end of September). 

My interests include gaming, reading, listening to music, and watching movies. 

Hopefully, I won't come off as too big of an idiot to those of you with more experience. I hope to learn lots of new things, and most of all, I hope to have some fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello LonnieEzell! This is a great place to hone any d20 knowledge. 

Hi kettite! We have a good rules forum if you have any rules questions--getting back into game will be easy for you, I hope. 

Welcome SkippyDude! This is the internet, we expect idiots.  I'm sure you'll be fine, though. There are tons of things to learn here, and EN World is filled with users of all levels.


----------



## Brack

*Hej hej*

Hi all... 

I'm in Brisbane, Australia and am looking for a GM to run my dream campaign about a group of Earth people in a fantasy realm. 

Apart from gaming my interests include social science and bioethics


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Brack!

I know there are a couple other Aussies on here, so maybe you could try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## KJW

*To be courteous*

Howdy! My name is Kirk and I am 32, married, have two children, and have roleplayed for nearly two decades.  I mostly hang out at the WOTC D&D boards, but have lurked here for a little bit and decided to join. We live in Rockville, Maryland, I run a group campaign online and solo campaigns with my wife.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello KJW! Welcome to your straying of the WotC boards.  A lot of people say these are better, but I think everyone finds that out on their own. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Silke

*Hey'all *

Hey'all,

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself real quick. My name's Silke (yup, real name, swear on whichever deity of choice people have), I'm a 30 year old mother of 2 little ones. We are Germans who only just recently moved to outside of Troy/ Detroit, Michigan. I have been LARPing, playing table top and Pbem/ forum RPGs on and off since I was 16 years old and have a great love for D&D/ AD&D and anything medieval/ fantasy based really. 

Currently, I am looking for a table top game in my closer vicinity - does anyone know of anything around Rochester/ Troy and could point me in the direction? Most of my roleplaying experience is in English, do don't worries about me being able to keep up with 99% of what is being said and done in game. Any help would be much appreciated,

Silke


----------



## TheObserver

*Hello*

Just wanted to say hello.  Have been lurking for the past two year or so and have enjoyed a lot of the dicussions.  Hopefully I will be able to contrubute something in return.   

 Almost forgot...My name is Jesse, I live in the Tacoma, Washingon.  Besides D&D, I enjoy reading almost any kind of fantasy.  I maybe looking to start a Forgotten Realm campaign in the near future..


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome to EN World, Silke! You should try our Gamers Seeking Gamers forum for places or people to game at/with. 

Hello TheObserver! Can't wait for a new contributer.


----------



## NapoleonicSoup

*Hello*

I have come in search of IRC or PbP games, which I see you have in abundance.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello NapoleonicSoup! We do have a lot of PbP games here, though if you're looking for other PbP games or IRC games, you can try Gamers Seeking Gamers.


----------



## Chaosman

Hello everyone. 
I found this site by following links on other RPG-related boards.
Currently, I'm running an Earthdawn campaign, but I hope to start Ptolus soon...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Chaosman! There are a lot of people talking about Ptolus, it looks cool.


----------



## Alrunic Silverfyre

*Hallo*

A new member of Enworld.org here.  I've seen all the other web forums for role playing and the like but nothing like EnWorld exists out there...save for here, of course!  Just wanted to drop a quick hallo and I'll see you all on the forums!


----------



## Calico Morris

*Ahoy*

Hello one and all.  Signed up to join the fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Alrunic Silverfyre! Glad you decided to drop on by. 

Ahoy there, Calico Morris! Join the fun and swab the deck!


----------



## PhoenixTalion

Hey all, I'm new here, though I gather some folks I know found this place first.


----------



## an_idol_mind

Well...looks like for the moment, I'm the newest member, although I've been lurking for a while.

I'm hoping to eventually put together a living through writing. In the vein of shameless self promotion, my first novel, SHADOWSLAYERS is now on sale. The themes presented should be pretty familiar to most role-players, as the characters come from my home campaign. Anyone interested in it can check it out through the link in my sig.


----------



## Zaeros

*Enter the Randomness*

Hello, My name is Steve. Here you can call me Zaeros. I play lots of RPGs. I have a Skaven army, a Daemonhunters army, and I'm working on a Tyranids army. I have expierience with many games, my favorites being D&D, Cthulu, and Legend of Zelda. I hope to have lots of fun here at enworld.


----------



## Martyr of the Cause

*Hello all!*

Hello.
I just signed up, and I guess I need to say hello.

I've heard of these forums before, but never really got around to joining them until today.  Mostly I'm just seeking answers to questions about Blood & Vigilance, but there are some neat topics here so maybe I'll be around for more than just solving rules questions.


----------



## Nelly

*Finally made it aboard*

Hey everybody,

usually you find me over at Pallyboards, today I finally signed up over here because my favorite Systems are Shadowrun, D&D and Pallysystems  

As you perhaps can see I am no native, currently I live in North Rhine Westphalia which is in the norhern part of Germany but originally I am from the South. 

This weekend my guys announced that they want to play D&D also, so I am just looking for some new ideas.. 

Another reason I am here is because I have a couple of Soldiers deployed overseas that are gamers. So I am always looking for suggestions and material and news that I can send over to keep them updated.   

Anyway.. hope ya'll are doing fine.

Take care everybody.


----------



## gameboy

*Favorite game traliors*

My favorite thing about waiting for a video game to come out is those sterling pre-rendered game trailers. 

I love it when game developers take the time to make a good trailer. 

Don't get me wrong, I also like trailers and movies of games that feature the real-time engines and graphics, they're neat to see how the game looks in action (I believe screenshots usually do games very little justice). I've always been the kind of guy who enjoys previews whenever I go to movie theatres, so I just happen to enjoy game those beautiful pre-rendered trailers more. 

Talk about your favorite ones. It'd be best if you could post a link to go along with what you're saying so we may experience it as well. 


This is currently one of my favorites, it's of the upcoming 
totallygame.com


----------



## strokes

*Hail All*

Just wanted to say hi to the community.  I'm a D&D player and a realitively new DM and my favorite setting is Forgotten Realms, just because of all the source material that's available for that setting.  Just starting to collect a bunch of the old AD&D Planescape stuff, which I'm extremely impressed with.  Looking forward to being part of the community.


----------



## kaomera

I'm here, and I'm willing to play the Cleric.

What more did you really need to know?


----------



## Lockridge

*Hello everyone*

Hi everyone,
I've been lurking around for about a year now and finally decided to join.  I've been playing D&D and horror games for 25 years now.
I'm more of a role player than a roll player but I like to try a bit of everything.
Nice to meet you all.
Lockridge


----------



## notholo

*Notholo*

Hey everybody.  I've been reading for a while, but now I have a burning question.


----------



## Lesuit

*De-Cloaking*

I've been lurking for quite some time (through the various permutations of this site since the start of 3e).

I've been playing D&D since the 70's -- so I have seen a lot over the years (I guess that makes it almost 30 years now).

I'm currently running a variant d20 campaign using elements of _Mutants and Masterminds_, with the Spell Points and Wounds/Vitality options. The setting is pseudo-China in the 1750's. So far it has been a hoot.

I'm looking for a good site to find d20/3.5e conversions of old D&D modules -- so if anyone knows of such a beast please drop me a line at thelesuit at hotmail dot com.

Laters.


----------



## adranis

I'm a long time member, but never posted. I'm more interested in what people has to say and checking out what's the subject of the day.


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome to the madhouse, everyone.


----------



## Tnmurray

*Looking for gaming groups*

Greetings all,

I'm new to the Southbend/Mishawaka area and am looking for gaming groups. I'll play just about any RPG made. I currently have d20 books to run campaigns in Eberron and Dragonlance.

Feel free to contact me.

T


----------



## A Trackless Stranger

Hello folks.

I am a new member just getting back into D&D after a fairly long hiatus.  After lurking around for a while, I finally decided to de-lurk and introduce myself.

I live in the Boston, MA area with my wife.  My other hobbies are scuba diving (which I do a lot off right in my backyard - off the New England coast) and golf.

I'm sure I will see folks around!


----------



## Sephera

*Hello*

Hello,

I'm new here, but I know a few members here already. Hi Thunderfoot and Torin (tkmjcw)!

I know Torin because I'm married to him.   Thunderfoot is a friend of mine and I participate in his current campaign. (I think we have a great group and I'm looking forward to the next gaming session.)

I was (still am) friends with Thunderfoot's wife  and she mentioned joining their D&D group. I tossed the idea to Torin (who I hadn't seen game in the previous 13 years we had been together, but I knew gamed in the past). We decided we would give it a try and now two years later, I find myself getting more and more hooked. I had no prior gaming experience and still consider myself a newbie.

I think I've become a gaming monster or something within the last month. I have to admit, I didn't want Torin to go to GenCon, but did more looking around online both a few days before he left and also while he was there. During one of our calls during GenCon, I told him the whole family would be going to next year's GenCon. I even thought briefly about joining him this year and mentioned that prior to his departure, but I've been on bedrest for the remainder of my pregnancy with our 4th child. Kinda hard to go to GenCon Indy when I'm not even supposed to stand for more than 10 minutes per hour, let alone even leave my house. (Although, electric carts had run through my mind.) In the end I'm glad Torin went to GenCon without me this year. Next year, he can have the kids and I'll get to roam around on my own. LOL

So, bedrest is also providing me with plenty of time to surf the Internet and plot, I mean plan, what I would like to do with gaming, etc. I think I surprised Torin when I asked him to buy a 1 on 1 Adventure from Expeditious Retreat for us to play for our anniversary.   

I've found a few resources for female gamers and there's been some discussion about having a seminar or something at next year's GenCon. It's still in the early stages, but I'm kind of excited about it. There's been some discussion at Fairgame-rpg.com and also LadiesofHack.com.

Now I need to find an Avatar...

Take care!

Sephera


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Tnmurray! Welcome to EN World--if you're looking for a gaming group, try our Gamers Seeking Gamers forum. That's where that sort of request goes, so you'll be more likely to get more interested parties there.

Hi there, A Trackless Stranger! Glad you're getting back into D&D--EN World is pretty useful to help people out in that regard. I wish I could scuba!

Welcome, Sephera! Looks like you're already well acquainted with EN World. We're glad to have you aboard!


----------



## MarcRo

*hello*

first time in here, heard a lot about enworld, lets see if it's true.


----------



## smoky

*Hello from Smoky*

I'm new to the site and am just getting back into D&D after a very long time. I've been trying to read up on Eberron, rules changes and have learned a bunch by checking out the site. I've especially liked following the DEFCON 1 led adventure on the Forgotten Forge. I'm interested in joining an online Eberron adventure but would probably need some guidance and would be restricted to doing it on designated weekday evenings. I live in San Jose, California so I'm on Pacific Time. Any guidance or tutorial info would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Smoky


----------



## Rhandhali

Hello, 

I'm a long time gamer.  I help run a video game website, bluealien.org, where we're trying to get into some light RPG reviewing in additional to the electronic stuff we're already doing.

I'm one of three GMs running a multi-state planescape game.  So far we have three sessions running in Kentucky and another in Arkansas.


----------



## Bunnie

*D20 Erotica*

I'm looking for a D20 Eortica online game to join  Please let me know if you find one.

~Bunnie


----------



## DMAn-D

Greetings all!  I'm Andrew and I've stumbled upon this little site with a purpose that will probably be lost as I busy myself around the various threads and whatnot.  Guess I'll go ahead and state my purpose then find a good place to actually ask people about.  I need a few good men (or women) for a campaign I'm starting (on another board).  Only need 2 (maybe 3) people, three friends of mine are already set up or finishing getting set up...and a party of three is never easy.  Before I rant more, I'll end it here.  Look for an advertisement soon if you're interested!.

Lets see...about me, I'm a sophomore biology major at WCU and been on and off DnD-ing since middle school.  I've run a few campaigns, most of which have failed due to people vanishing and whatnot (annoying thing about online pbmb games).  I'm much too ADD to actually do pen-and-paper, table-top dungeons and dragons but with pbmb I can spend an hour or so spread around the day to make good posts and lead my players along a story.  I love stories (I like to think I'm a pretty decent writer).  Besides DnD, my other geek-ish tendencies fall into the Counterstrike, Neverwinter Nights, Mageknight and WoW areas (though not so much WoW now).  


That be it, me thinks.  Woot.


----------



## turkas

*hello new here*

Hello everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello MarcRo! I hope you like EN World--lots of other people do. Though, everyone has their own opinions.

Hello there, smoky! Eberron is pretty popular, so I'm sure any thread on the subject will get lots of responses. Moreover, we have a Living Eberron subforum here now, so maybe that will help you out. 

Hi, Rhandhali! There's a number of people willing to do reviews around here (including me--I like free copies of stuff.  ) if that's the sort of thing you're looking for. Regardless, Planescape games are always interesting, so I hope you can find ideas on here for that.

Welcome Bunnie! The sort of request typically goes in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, though I'm afraid you might get some... odd responses, let's say. Those sorts of discussions tend not to be looked on kindly, though. I know there are EN Worlders that play that sort of game. Regardless, good luck with your search!

Greetings DMAn-D! Not a lot of people look in on this thread (though a few do), so this isn't the idea place to make an advertisement on your game--that's what the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum is for. You might want to try our PbP forum, though, if you're looking for a compromise between table-top (face to face/FtF) gaming and more story-based games. 

Hello turkas! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## hécatonchire

helo enworld and folks, i m french (sorry for my english) . i ll try to be understandable lol!
i hope you ll appreciate my presence ; thank you.


----------



## Nelly

hécatonchire said:
			
		

> helo enworld and folks, i m french (sorry for my english) . i ll try to be understandable lol!
> i hope you ll appreciate my presence ; thank you.




_
Hi there, where are you from? I have a couple of gamer friends over at paris.  

Don't worry about your english there are so many different nations on here 

I'm from Germany, and was lurking myself for quiet a while till I signed up myself. 

Have fun _


----------



## Thunderfoot

Welcome all newbie's - love me and despair..  (just kidding)
Hope y'all get settled in nicely and feel at home - remember this is home so sibling tussles (argumets) sometimes happen, take them as they are, just opinions.  Overall we are a friendly bunch.

To our int'l gamers - Wilkommen! Vie gatez ist ennen? (I know I just slaughtered that - its been 9 years since I was in Germany)  and  Bienvenue! Amusez-vous bien. (I'm sure I just slaughtered that context too).


----------



## Nelly

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Welcome all newbie's - love me and despair..  (just kidding)
> Hope y'all get settled in nicely and feel at home - remember this is home so sibling tussles (argumets) sometimes happen, take them as they are, just opinions.  Overall we are a friendly bunch.
> 
> To our int'l gamers - Wilkommen! Vie gatez ist ennen? (I know I just slaughtered that - its been 9 years since I was in Germany)  and  Bienvenue! Amusez-vous bien. (I'm sure I just slaughtered that context too).




_ Hey thanks a lot for the nice and heartening welcome  

Well, you got "Willkommen" right, but I still understood what you said. I am fine, thanks 

Where have you been at, when you were over at good ol'Germany  _


----------



## kitty

*hi*

hello


----------



## Thunderfoot

Glad you got the jist - Augsburg, 3 years January 1990 - December 1992.  
I must admit that when I was there, it was a tough time to be an American Soldier.
the wall had just fallen and most of the Southern Germans wanted us gone, right then, please leave now and don't come back...ever. (of course this is a generalist view as there were some exceptions)

But I had some really good times there - 
I got to help with the clean-up of the Black Forest after the horrific wind storms of 1990 - "Der schnitzel man comt!"  
Octoberfest was great (I got to go in '92) - where else can you sit with 40,000 other people in a two-story tent?
And the German-American fests were the only time that the entire community could agree on anything in Augsburg - I guess beir and bratwurst is what really makes the world go 'round.
Of course there were a few places that I will never forget either - there was this little Konditteri (sp) that sold these awesome kipferell (shortbread cookies with raspberry jam and powdered sugar) - [Homer Simpson] aaawwlllgghhhhgggggg [/Homer Simpson] off the Keonigsplatz.
The Christkindel Markt was always fun - but I still don't get the whole Gluvine (sp?) thing. (bleech)
And the musical, Roman and general history of Augsburg was - I'm really at a loss to say anything.  Europe has history, real, honest to goodness history, Maybe in a few years America will too, but with the exception of the Civil War and the Revolution, most of what we have is pretty bland.
The weather however left a bunch to be desired - I like the sun, Southern German doesn;t get a lot of that.     (During the first February it actually rained for 14 days straight - we had to barricade and bail our day room because the first floor flooded.)

I had a lot of good times and a lot of bad times - I wish it would have been a little different, but I hold no ill will to the Germans that tried to help me.  It is what you make it and though I tried, I'm sure I could have done better.  Of course my German is 'kaput' and that doesn't help.  I remember trying to figure out what to say when you sneezed in German - I was a bit embarrassed to take three minutes to remember 'Gueshundeit'.


----------



## Nelly

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Glad you got the jist - Augsburg, 3 years January 1990 - December 1992.
> I must admit that when I was there, it was a tough time to be an American Soldier.
> the wall had just fallen and most of the Southern Germans wanted us gone, right then, please leave now and don't come back...ever. (of course this is a generalist view as there were some exceptions)



_
Yes I know what you are talking about. No difference today but there are Germans that care and want to make a difference themselves 
I'm grown up right next to Coleman, if you happen to know that. So I always had to do with lots and lots of Army folks I am just grown up and used to it. Now in my new town I have the British, Dutch and Germans itself  

I just can't live without the Army, I guess that's the reason I'm involved with the Angels LOL




			But I had some really good times there - 
I got to help with the clean-up of the Black Forest after the horrific wind storms of 1990 - "Der schnitzel man comt!"  
Octoberfest was great (I got to go in '92) - where else can you sit with 40,000 other people in a two-story tent?
And the German-American fests were the only time that the entire community could agree on anything in Augsburg - I guess beir and bratwurst is what really makes the world go 'round.
		
Click to expand...



Yup Bratwurst and Beer, it's the essence of live and it makes the world round and round and round and round. 

Serriously we still have damages from that storm. It was the most horrible storm Germany has ever seen, and we still can see it's damages in the woods. 





			Of course there were a few places that I will never forget either - there was this little Konditteri (sp) that sold these awesome kipferell (shortbread cookies with raspberry jam and powdered sugar) - [Homer Simpson] aaawwlllgghhhhgggggg [/Homer Simpson] off the Keonigsplatz.
		
Click to expand...


Those little Konditories are the best, aren't they? MMmmm sounds like you are talking about Berliner. Are they round like little balls, soft and inside the jam outside the white powdersugar? 




			The Christkindel Markt was always fun - but I still don't get the whole Gluvine (sp?) thing. (bleech)
		
Click to expand...



Ahahaha they are famous, yep they are. Jeeez I have tons of stories from my Soldiers that went there... some loved Gluehwein, others hated it 




			And the musical, Roman and general history of Augsburg was - I'm really at a loss to say anything.  Europe has history, real, honest to goodness history, Maybe in a few years America will too, but with the exception of the Civil War and the Revolution, most of what we have is pretty bland.
		
Click to expand...



We do have a long history, yet you guys are a part of that History, and you'll always be a part of our history, no matter what happens. You guys have more history than you might think  




			The weather however left a bunch to be desired - I like the sun, Southern German doesn;t get a lot of that.     (During the first February it actually rained for 14 days straight - we had to barricade and bail our day room because the first floor flooded.)
		
Click to expand...



Uhu.. have you ever been to the northern part of Germany? We have rain, rain, rain and more rain. No summer and I love the sun too... 

Damn, you had to barricade the day room? Was it that bad? I can't remember that.. basically I can't remember a lot of things that happened around that time... 




			I had a lot of good times and a lot of bad times - I wish it would have been a little different, but I hold no ill will to the Germans that tried to help me.  It is what you make it and though I tried, I'm sure I could have done better.  Of course my German is 'kaput' and that doesn't help.  I remember trying to figure out what to say when you sneezed in German - I was a bit embarrassed to take three minutes to remember 'Gueshundeit'.  

Click to expand...



It's always like that, when I was in the States I too had good and bad times. Don't be too hard to yourself. In the end we always think we could have done something better but we shouldn't live "If.. or if not" 

1990 I was 13 at that time... but I am glad you had your good times 
_


----------



## Thunderfoot

Nelly said:
			
		

> _
> <SNIP>Those little Konditories are the best, aren't they? MMmmm sounds like you are talking about Berliner. Are they round like little balls, soft and inside the jam outside the white powdersugar? <SNIP>_



_

Nope, flat. Two cookies, (the one on top with a hole punched through) sandwiched the jam in between - the jam was not fresh either, but left out to "set-up" a bit before it was spread so that it held it all together like glue.  Man, I'm getting hungry just thinking about them._


----------



## Oeryk

*The moon has waxed and waned...*

...many times since I last visited. My, how the site has grown. I see rumblings of D&D 4E. Wow. Last time I was here, we were discussing the newly released 3E. Time flies.

Anyhoo...

Greetings and well met, adventurers!

I shall kick back and stay awhile.


----------



## Nelly

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Nope, flat. Two cookies, (the one on top with a hole punched through) sandwiched the jam in between - the jam was not fresh either, but left out to "set-up" a bit before it was spread so that it held it all together like glue.  Man, I'm getting hungry just thinking about them.




_AH! Terassen, we called them Terassen.. mmmmh I miss them... !!!  *sigh*... _


----------



## Runeex

*Hi*

Hi everybody, I am a new player.


----------



## Runeex

*lol*



			
				Runeex said:
			
		

> Hi everybody, I am a new player.



celebrate the daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nyaricus

_*cel-e-brate good times, C'MON!*_


----------



## Jdvn1

That's the happiest post ever.


----------



## etherore

*Hi from Halifax*

I found this site through a DM's email I subscribe to by 
Johnn Four. I've been playing DND since 1977, all versions, as well as Gurps, Starwars, Kindred of the East, World of Darkness and World of Darkness Modern. DND remains my favourite. We grew up together and I am married to my DM. On the upside, it means I can always get in a game but on the downside it is hard to come up with an excuse to miss.

My preferred character class uses Magic, arcane, divine, pact or shadow.  I like thinking my way out of a problem. My current character, an Avenger, is a break from getting smacked around. He's brand new so I look forward to seeing on the other side lives.

I play to find out what happens, to make things happen.


----------



## piratekinghsu

*hallo*

hallo new to dnd


----------



## Nel

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Bienvenue! Amusez-vous bien. (I'm sure I just slaughtered that context too).



No you've got it absolutely right, at least if what you wanted to say was "Welcome! Have fun."

Yeah another frenchman to put up with I fear, but do not let yourself be distraught, I am not so bad when my belly is full.
Otherwise ? You don't want to know...


----------



## Eltanin

Whew. I finally made it to En world. Thanks to Wampuscat43 whom I forgot to credit for my referral. 

I've got a good start into D&D, if not in time length, then at least in obssessiveness. 

Glad to be a part of it all.


----------



## genshou

Welcome, *etherore*!  I guess you have a lot of sway with your DM.  I think relationships like that are stronger because of the role-playing games.  Does make it kind of hard to make excuses for missing a session, though, you're definitely right about that! 

Howdy there *piratekinghsu*!  We were all new to DnD at one time or another.  Don't worry, it should wear off quickly.

*Nel*, don't worry.  I'll try my best to keep your belly full.  Do you prefer knights or damsels? 

Hey there *Eltanin*!  D&D is a pretty exciting game, definitely easy to get really excited about when you get into it.  Just as long as it doesn't take your entire life over, being obsessed is just fine. 

I hope to see you all posting again soon!


----------



## Zibik

Hello!

I stumbled upon this wealth of d20 knowledge while looking for resources for various projects and games. I stayed for the fantastic storyhours and think tanks. I'm a long time D&D, Shadowrun, and WoD Player / Game Master, I'm also a dabbler in various other systems such as Call of Cthulhu.

I'm looking forward to many good ideas and hopefully I can contribute.

/tips hat


----------



## Thunderfoot

Nel said:
			
		

> No you've got it absolutely right, at least if what you wanted to say was "Welcome! Have fun."
> 
> Yeah another frenchman to put up with I fear, but do not let yourself be distraught, I am not so bad when my belly is full.
> Otherwise ? You don't want to know...



I guess wonders will never cease... I hated French so much in HS that I dropped out after 1 semester... C'est La Vie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Zibik! There's a wealth of information on here--I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## JFK

*Hello Enworldians*

Hello all,
Just dropping a post to introduce myself here on the EnWorld Fora.  I've been playing D&D since before I was born. Ah, I still remember whittling my first set of polyhedral dice from kidney stones, and . . .  okay, maybe not quite for -=That=- long, but sometimes it seems like it. 
Excellent site, with so many resources and interesting things, that it is almost like Christmas morning every time I come here.
Regards,
JFK


----------



## dog45

hello, just signed up and all. ignore this message.


----------



## megamania

Welcome new people and existing folks.   Welcome to EN World.


----------



## Visolela

*Hello There*

Hello. I'm new to En World forums. I currently work as a writer for an on-line game (still in production). I love text based MMORGS like GemStone and Dragonrealms where I worked as a GameMaster for several years. I've played D&D for a while but, I took a break before the recent changes so I'm still quite behind.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome JFK! You may remember me from before you were born!  

Hello, dog45. I won't ignore you. You're right... there! 

Hi there Visolela! Looks like you have some interesting experience.


----------



## Xemaris

*a quick hello *

Good Day to all of you;

Well, mainly I am simply browsing the site for now but that might change 

cheers
Lorenz


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello Xemaris! Browse all you like--lurkers are certainly welcome.


----------



## Sandy Steiner

Hi and thank you!  A bit about me.  I have been gaming now for about 6 years.  My character is a Ranger.  Started out in ADnD 1st Ed. and have converted to 3.5.  My husband has his own world in which we play and we have adapted DnD rules into his.
Sandy


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi Sandy Steiner! Hope you enjoy your stay around here.


----------



## JudgeDeadd

*Hello*

Hello, jello! I'm from Poland!


----------



## Leanna Telspeth

*Hello all*

I was just writting to say hello and introduce myself to everyone.  My name is Leanna Telspeth and I currently reside in Florida.  I am a working mom and an avid gamer.

    Currently I play D and D, MET Vampire and an assortment of other games.

Yours in spirit
Leanna


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello JudgeDeadd! You're a long way away from me! 

Hi Leanna Telspeth. I have a lot of family in Florida, it's a beautiful state. A working gamer mom means you don't have much free time, though!


----------



## JegoTehWarlock

*Howdy*

I just joined and I am looking for either players in the Colorado Springs area, or for a chat game that plays predominently on Saturdays. I would like to play a warlock for the campaign(s) if possible, though I don't have to be one if it doesn't fit. I have Yahoo! and AIM chat clients, and have no preference on which one I use to play it on. I play D&D 3.5 and Shadowrun, so if anyone has any open slots for either games, I am willing to fill them. I haven't been able to play a decent game of either for about a year or so, and I am dying to get back into it.


----------



## Zakkiel

*Are Warlocks (3.5) unbalancing?*

Hey, I'm just starting out in a new massive 3.5 campaign,
but the gm won't allow Warlocks - while I respect his right to deny whatever he wants,
does anyone else feel they're unbalancing? This is for a 1st level game. 
Just want different perspectives. 
Not that there aren't plenty of other things to play,
but I've only DMed games with Warlocks in them and don't find them unbalancing - 
-- and have wanted to roleplay one for YEARS!   

please give me your perspectives! thank you


----------



## ExaltedWarlock

*New member*

Just found this site, very cool


----------



## Gawain_VIII

*Old hand, new face*

Hello,

I'm an old-time gamer, have been playing D&D since the early 80's.  I started on classic (non-Advanced) D&D and recently skipped right over to v.3.5.  I'm a moderately experienced DM living in central GA (USA), and am a regular over at the WotC boards.  My favorite setting, by far, is the world of Mystara and it's Known World.


----------



## DaraLynx

*New Planescape DM*

Hi all, 

I am new to the 3rd edition of Planescape.  I used to run a 2nd edition and I am a bit nervous about running Planescape in the 3.5e multiverse.  I see that many of the sites I used to count on for story arc's have dried up.  Also, I don't like the idea of the FACTION WAR and don't want to include it.  So I won't! Hopefully I can implement some ideas even though the INNER PLANES have changed (a whole new landscape....snicker   ).


----------



## lifefeed

Lurker.

I'm just trying to get rid of that pesky message that keeps appearing on top, without logging out.


----------



## RoseAnn Upmeyer

*Hello, New to this site just wanted to say hello*


----------



## Mad Monk

*Hell-o!*

Hi, I wrote this message because I saw a funny message in my account 
I'm a mexican roleplayer, been in the game since 1995.
My favourite books are Beyond Monks, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Oriental Adventures and lately the Tome of Magic and the Tome of Battle.
Laterz.

Mad Monk


----------



## Human-Whisper gnome

*a new Stone-Blessed Whisper gnome*

This is a new Stone-Blessed Whisper gnome for d20 DandD 3.0 or 3.5 by Wizards of the Coast from december 2000 to the time of now. I am new to this computer-net forum message board group and this is my first post. For any fantasy game campaign setting of d20 DandD 3.0 or 3.5 by Wizards of the Coast from december 2000 to the time of now, I am hoping I can role-play as a Stone-Blessed half-dwarf and half-human who is a Whisper gnome or as a Stone-Blessed human who is a Whisper gnome.


----------



## vineeta207

*Great Offer for Las Vegas Show Tickets*

Hi,

I like to spam messageboards and get banned for it!


----------



## Aglaranna

*Greetings, folks!*

I'm new; don't insult me. Nice place you've got here; I'm going to order a pizza and stuff...*plops down onto a nearby sofa and then screams and jumps back up again* AGH! Wtf have you got this...THING doing in here?! I mean, I swear I've seen worse sofas, but that thing's *alive*. Okay, where's the wizard and can I kill him for experimenting on innocent sofas?!
*wink* If I haven't scared yall off yet, do you want pepporoni or sausage on that pizza?


----------



## Aglaranna

*grins* Kvetha fricai, then, O Benevolent Bard, Starter of this Thread. Are we allowed to blow things up here, or should I get a life?


----------



## Aglaranna

Aglaranna said:
			
		

> I'm new; don't insult me. Nice place you've got here; I'm going to order a pizza and stuff...*plops down onto a nearby sofa and then screams and jumps back up again* AGH! Wtf have you got this...THING doing in here?! I mean, I swear I've seen worse sofas, but that thing's *alive*. Okay, where's the wizard and can I kill him for experimenting on innocent sofas?!
> *wink* If I haven't scared yall off yet, do you want pepporoni or sausage on that pizza?



Hmm...you know, I'm not sure what the zark I'm doing...I'm confused. Ah, well. Took me hours to get the feel of Yahoo Message Boards, and months to know the ropes. I've got the patience angle nailed, but am two miracles short of sainthood, lol.


----------



## Aglaranna

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Anyone can post, but you have to make a certain donation to be able to do searches.




Hmm...wish I knew what I was doing...don't say anything uncomplimentary to me here, but I'm really in the dark...D'Arvit! Ouch! Subbed my toe...


----------



## Straat

*New to the Board!!!*

Just saying hello to all.  I was just surfing the net getting some DM tools and happened upon this site.  I thought I'd give it a look see.


----------



## Jedediah

Hello everyone, I've been following this forum for a while now and decided to get an account.


----------



## gurpsgm

*Greetings...*

Hello all...

I just discovered this site due to a weird surfing error...
and boy an I glad!  

I've been playing games for well over 40 years, starting with things like Squad Leader and Panzer Blitz (I've still got my original 1st edition slipcase bookshelf edition of Panzer Blitz).  

I started D&D with Chainmail and kept on slogging thru the "Little Brown Books" and into "Advanced" Dungeons & Dragons - thru 1st edition, 2nd edition, 3rd edition and now 3.5.

I'm a long standing Judges Guild Guildmember and player, and have all of my old 1st edition Judges Guild modules for AD&D and also the Necromancer Games new editions.

I discovered GURPS with Steve Jackson's Man-To-Man, and never looked back.  I have a very comprehensive library of GURPS worldbooks and sourcebooks - in fict, I'm the only one locally I know that uses GURPS as a game system and not as campaign material - although I've taken a few ideas from GURPS and stuffed them into my current campaign.

There are very few systems I haven't heard of unless they're really esoteric.  Most of them I've either played in or run as a gamemaster.  My favorites are GURPS (of course , D&D & D20 fantasy, In Nomine, Immortal, BESM, Stargate, and old school Vampire the Masquerade LARPs.  I'm not into the new versions of White Wolf's system at all.  

I love Star Trek, Babylon Five, and Forever Knight.  I watch Stargate when possible, and I'm just getting into Anime.

I live in the center of the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, and go to as many conventions in the Virginia area as my wallet can stand.    I have a wife and daughter, and the requisite house cat.  

I've got two new campaigns getting ready to start - one in Harrisonburg, VA and one in Staunton, VA.  If interested, feel free to respond to this post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome, GurpsGM. I myself have used GURPS for many campaigns, including for Traveller, Star Wars and several Time Travel campaigns. 

I am curious to know what you dislike about the NWoD, because I am contemplating its purchase.

I have the same interests in television, with Stargate being my favorite of all. I miss Forever Knight, was my favorite when it was still aired.

When you have the time check out my Gathered Goodies thread.


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome all you new people. Make yourselves at home. We're a pretty laid-back group here.


----------



## Servitor of Wrath

I used to have a post here, but it was lost in the recent crash. So...um...hi.


----------



## angelicanubis

*The Power of Anubis Boards*

I am new. And confused about the posting system. XD

How do I create threads and stuff? Someone PM me please about it. -_-;;; I feel stupid.


----------



## Steve Jung

To create threads, look near the bottom of a forum main page. On the left is a button labeled "New Thread." Click on that and a page appears that looks like you're making a regular post. The main difference is that you need a title for new threads.


----------



## Jdvn1

Look at all the new people! Is EN World reaching new heights? We're nothing without cool new users.


----------



## Xenre

Hi. I've been gaming (playing and GMing) for about 3 year. I'm running campain in my own homebrew world.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi Xenre! I hope you find this site useful!


----------



## Scuba

*Greetings to all*

Just a quickie intro...

I have been playing D&D since I was in high school (who hasn't, right?).  Started with 1st ed and had a blast.  Now I play exclusively in the 3.5 Greyhawk world, but not Living Greyhawk.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome, Scuba!

I started D&D in college, not high school, so I haven't played since I was in high school. ... If that makes sense.  Fun fun at the boards!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to the boards Scuba!

I started playing my freshmen year in high school (1991). It was ADnD 1st Edition in a hombrew campaign. I too have a fondness for Greyhawk as the core of DnD. I also love the Realms as well, as it matched the ideas I had for my homebrew at the time.


----------



## MadJax

*howdy*

howdy

quick intro

been playing dnd & other various RPGs for going on 15 years now, started with "Toon" way back in the day.


----------



## Lance Storm

*lalala*

Hey guys


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, MadJax & Lance Storm! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Lance storms only other post was spam, so he's been permanently banned as he looks like a spammer.

Lance, if there was some good reason for you to make the announcement you did in an unrelated thread, feel free to email me.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Welcome to all the new folks!  Please participate in the discussions and remember to keep it vanilla.


----------



## Sash

*howdy*

Hey y'all.

I played D and D back in high school. in the 70's....with the little books.    Took time out to do Historicals, but I've been back for a year or so.

thanks for having me


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome Sash! It certainly has been a while since you played.


----------



## Shatter

Hidy. Dun-dudda-dun, I'm new here. I've never really played D&D, but I do play online RP's, so I figured I'd give this a shot.

Question: Why can't I PM anybody? I've tried several people, but I keep getting a "are you sure you're not trying to alter someone's information? Are you sure you haven't been deactivated?" message.


----------



## Jdvn1

Welcome, Shatter! Good luck with the PbP scene here! A working knowledge of D&D is helpful, but you could probably pick it up as you go.

You have to be a community supporter in order to PM people--there should be a message at the top of your screen explaining that, but it might be down.


----------



## Shatter

Does that mean I have to pay money in order to PM people? The message of which you spoke is not at the top of the screen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yep, that's what it means. It's a feature for people who provide monetary assistance to keep the site running. Being a community supporter gives you "Search, Private Messaging, Who's Online, Custom Titles, 3% cashback at EN World GameStore and other discounts at the store." You should be able to send messages via email, though.


----------



## The Phoenix

*Hello All*

Hi, I've been to this site before, but I finally decided to register.  I've been playing RPG's (mostly D&D) for 27 years, and I don't ever plan to stop.  I've played AD&D, D&D 2nd Ed., D&D 3.0 and 3.5, Star Wars (d6 and d20), Alternity, Top Secret SI, GURPS, and a few other lesser systems.  I'm an actor (which explains my fascination with RPG's   ), though I'm currently having to work at a "real" job as I have yet to convince anyone to pay me to act.  I live in Houston, Texas and have for most of my life.  I have no wife, no kids, no dogs, no cats, and I'd like to remedy that at some point as it gets REALLY lonely at times, but I digress .   Anyway, I love the site and I'm glad to be able to finally voice my sometimes VERY passionate opinion here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello The Phoenix! Welcome to EN World! I'm always happy to see another Houstonian around here. Look at the link in my sig for a possible get-together.


----------



## The Phoenix

Thank you, and I'd love to click the link, but your signature doesn't seem to be showing.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

Sigs only show on the first post that a user makes per screen.  So, find Jdvn's first post on this screen and the sig should be there.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

For example, my post above has the sig, this one should not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Here's the one. 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3026141

 
But I think you found it anyway.


----------



## megamania

Welcome Phoenix.  Wouldn't say you'll find a job or wife here but you will find friends.  Welcome to EN World.


----------



## megamania

Sash said:
			
		

> Hey y'all.
> 
> I played D and D back in high school. in the 70's....with the little books.    Took time out to do Historicals, but I've been back for a year or so.
> 
> thanks for having me




You are welcome and hope you enjoy your time here and with RPGs.


----------



## DMdan

*Hi I Am Dm Dan*

Hi,
I hail from Brooklyn New York City and love to dm dungeons and dragons after a long vacation from doing it. Now that I am grown up some, I want the game to be less like a video game and more like a real life scenario where players actually care about their characters as flesh and blood people living in a harsh world where death is easy, love is scarce and the bonds of friendship are important. 
We have this Yahoo! Group that we did to promote the game and to get people from all over the country involved: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/savehaven2007/
Check it out for:
**virus-free downloads;
**updates on the brooklyn sessions;
**cool resources; and
**ways to participate.
Thank you for your time.
Respectfully,
DM Dan


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome to EnWorld DMdan.


----------



## Divine_Prankster

Hey guys,

I'm a 20 year old college student from the Netherlands. I've been into playing dnd for  couple of years now, but what I'm really hoping to find is a nice MnM2e game. I just love superheroics and haven't had the chance to play/GM 2e yet. If you have an opening in a game feel free to contact me, I allways have some concepts floating around, no matter what setting. Maybe when I get settled a bit I'll consider running my own game of 2e.

Greetz,

Danny


----------



## Lord Umbra

*Greetings All!*

Well I have been a gamer for a while. I'm not too keen on the new D&D system. In truth I hate it. But I love the Old School system. It was well balanced. I have a question. I would like to know more about the history of Darlene Pekul. We know a fair about about the other artists. But she has been a enigma. I myself enjoyed the Jasmine Battle for Midrealms comic strip she did. Is she on this web site? Would she consider scanning the whole series? I would like to see the rest of it. Does she have photos of then and now? Just because I know so much about all the other artists and this one has plagued my curiosity for so long. Since I know so little about her and her efforts. Who is this Darlene Pekul and when do we get a bio on her like he have on most of the other artists through the years? When you think about it. She did work in several 
publications that are part of D&D history. Also I have a female friend that is thinking about breaking into being an Artist. Being female in a male dominated industry. Would she have any advice for her?

Lord Umbra

Anyone feel free to E-mail me at: eriflleh@hotmail.com


----------



## Zak Arntson

*Howdy!*

Going to play D&D with some guys here at work (http://www.amazeent.com).

Used to work on my own roleplaying games (http://www.harlekin-maus.com).

I remembered EN World being highly touted, so I figured I'd see what all the hub-bub is about, and maybe get some help on my rusty DMing skills.


----------



## Darcelt

*Hello*

Ok, now I'm in the box looking out...  

Hmm, doesn't look any different.  

Darcelt


----------



## Backmageforhire

*Hello*

Im a newb here at the forums so I'm just hello. I'm also a newbie at D&D and in a club at school.I play a human barbarian but am intrested at playing a goblin character.


----------



## barrelv

New to the Washington DC area, was referred to this site as a way to meet gamers in the area... here's to hoping the referral was right!


----------



## Artking3

Hi everyone, been here forever, enjoying the lively and informative debates here in the forum. Finally decided to register and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## m_s_ifland

Hey guys just wanted to say hi, I'm new to this sorta thing but I'm really looking forward to it. Look forward to jumping right in. See you on the inside.


----------



## pariahsquirrel

Just make the message go away!!!

Oh and hi everyone.


----------



## Smaug

*Hi.*

Hello.
I'm just looking for new ideas and inspiration so I decided to join to see what happens.


----------



## mordulin

Hello all.  Heard good things about these boards so thought I'd give 'em a try.


----------



## megamania

Welcome to EN World mordulin, Smaug, pariahsquirrel, m_s_ifland, barrelv, Backmageforhire, Zak Arntson, Lord Umbra, Divine_Prankster, and Artking3.

I would like to think we live up to the hype we have recieved.  If you have any questions or thoughts there is a place to ask them here.  Feel free to browse.


----------



## stormchilde13

*Looking For Local Players in NH*

Hello
We are looking for players in the White Mountain are of NH. We are
currently running and testing a new kingdom that we are developing.
The game is currently running with characters from 10th - 12th level
players may enter the game with characters of any race class and
alignment upto level 12 at this time if you have a character that you
would like to use of a higher level It will be considered on a
character by character basis. if interested please send an email to
Stormchilde13@gmail.com for contact info and details


----------



## Drawdy

*Q1 conversion*

Sorry for meandering from the thread topic, but I'dlike to let Bastrak know that I hope he posts the Q1 conversion downloadable document here...that would be wonderful!  Any chance someone could do D1-3?      I would but my grasp of the 3.5 rules is not solid enough yet.


----------



## notafinger

*Hello! I have many questions.*

I am in a campaign at the moment and have a fighter type character,  what are some thoughts as to when you start to achieve higher levels around 6th or 7th and the balance of power starts to swing towrd the wizard based character.  What can a fighter do to even the playing field, essentialy what are some good tactics at fighting wizards with none magic user characters at higher levels?

Also in the the Complete Arcane pg 150 there is an item called the powder of the black viel.  How many times can you use it?  Is there a finite amount? Does it affect the user?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
                                                    Thank you


----------



## ObsoleteAccount_2

*Hello *

Hello...
I am a AD&D player/GM. I am player in Living Greyhawk, and have DM'ed a long time ago in AD&D v2.0, i am currently testing the various online game tabletops and it looks all great. Fantasy Grounds, KloOgeworks, they all look nice. 
If you like to have me in a game (i'm most of the time a "good" guy, like a paladin or a wizard) just drop me a message and let's find out.... 
I would love to help with creating maps (i have all profantasy packages and i can use them)
or help building games. Check out my website www.rpgweb.nl or contact me directly by MSN or e-mail.

Have fun gaming!  
Paul Fijma

ps. I live in europe/netherlands/amsterdam (CET time)


----------



## Christmas Ape

*approaches & taps the mike*
Is this thing on?

*clears his throat*
Anyway, umm...hi! I thought I might register to swap thoughts and ideas with some of the locals; I don't really play d20, but I've noticed this is one of the few great forums for seeing the homebrew campaign worlds of others. Though I got started in the 90's and have learned much from the wide world of roleplaying games, I find myself time and again coming back to the basics: fun and adventure in compelling worlds, putting a big hurt on evil things, and risking your life in a dark hole in the earth for treasure that exceeds the imagination of emperors and pontiffs.

So...yeah. I spend a lot of my time working on that, because my job permits me large amounts of spare time to think, tinker and write. I also like working on GMing aids - unique treasure generation tables, weather tracking & generation, and the like. You never know what useful thing I'll have next.


----------



## e.429

Hey All, just signed in to enworld but have been checking it for a while. Glad to finally be a member.


----------



## Mazelord

Greetings all,

I have joined in the perspective of trading D&D Minis and discussing strategic gaming, promos and local events. I am in the Montreal area and a friend of Altamont Ravenard.

Have a nice, dark night; full moon is upon us!


----------



## Priest_Sidran

Hello,

My name is Priest_Sidran and I am a D&D/Enworld Auholic and I to vote for Morris for world president...but seriously hey guys, not really super new here but felt like posting to one day catch up to Boz, because well I know for a fact I won't ever catch up to the likes of Crothian. 

I was around the forums along time ago (and by that I mean when Eric Noah was the man with the key to the ignition).  I also was one of the men who was in the whole Daemonforge setting thing, and I am always saddened when I look at that stuff and realise that none of the people who were there then are there now working on it

Anyway hullo, and nice to officially meet you


----------



## chumphre1

Just started playing after a years-long absence and am running a gestalt/critter (Savage Species) campaign--any hints


----------



## Malecentaur

*A quick intro*

Well, this is going to be a short and frank message. ; )

A player in my D&D group told me this is THE place to get good advice. That's why I'm here. My group is playing now for about a year and a half, and for the last six or so months I am acting as DM. It's a Faerûn-based campaign, set in Tethyr, mostly along the Sulduskoon and in the Forest of Tethir.   

For the frank part: I'm too busy usually even to frequent the boards of the groups I've been a long-standing member of. So, I'm not likely to be very sociable. Please forgive me. : )

So, if anyone takes the time to reply to this message in the thread, I wont see it. Just so you know. Feel free to mail me though. 

Kind regards,

Malecentaur


----------



## Mark CMG

Welcome!


----------



## Dana_Knight

*Dana_Knight*

I've been playing D&D for a long time, but have only recently gotten into the computer aspect of it. I play about once a week, and occassional questions come up, which I plan to find the answers to here.

Good to meet you all!


----------



## Grossout

*Generic question on movement & combat rules...*

I haven't played for many years.  Never played 3E.  Just looking over things about the rules, and noticed that I don't care for some of them.  Generally everything w/ movement during combat seems to be so cumbersome.  Attacks of Opportunity seems like just too much.  Overall, it seems like there's just too many options!  Now, in general, I'm excited to start playing again.  I just remember a simpler time when if you decided to attack a monster, you basically just threw everything you had at him or ran away when he got the best of you!  I guess my question is, if I eliminated some of the more complex rules regarding movement during combat, would it throw the whole game out of balance?  I mean, I'd still like to be able to sneak around as a rogue and all, but could I just eliminate all the other rules with flanking and such.  I guess I don't really need a super-detailed description of battle in my game.  I just need to know who I'm fighting, how many, and what they're throwing at me.  I'm not too into "battle-tactics".  So, could I still enjoy a balanced game if I just nixed some of the more intensive combat rules?  Thanks.


----------



## WickedStrawbery

*Intro*

Hi, Yeti referred me to this site to quench my thirst for gaming. I used to play DnD weekly for years, then I got married and had a baby... Needless to say (but I am saying it anyhow) I don;t have much time for it anymore. Alas my addiction hasn't lessened so I hope to ward off the cravings with frequent visits here.


----------



## BSamson

*Just saying hello*

Hello,

I just joined up and am looking forward to playing a little PbP in the Living Superheroes section.

I'm a big Venture Brothers fan, obviously and I'm about to sit down and watch the four hour version of Dune!  Rock on!


----------



## smp4life

*Hiya*

I'm 35 and I've been playing RPGs for seemingly ever.
I've played:
D&D, AD&D, and D&D 3.5
Marvel Super Heroes
Twillight 2000
Paranoia
Call of Cthulu
Star Wars (80s version)
and a mess of others.


----------



## marcusgrubbs

*Austin Texas Gamer*

I found this site while doing Google search for gamer directories. There are either annoyingly few or the search engines just don't like gamers 

I haven't taken a good look around yet but I will hopefully be joining in the conversations directly.


----------



## Beli

*Hello all.*

Hello everyone.

I'm a new member here, although I am nowhere near new to roleplaying and many of the systems out ther enow.  I've been roleplaying since '77, and have seen quite a few games in my time.  (God I'm old.)  I'm currently waiting on my RPGA Herald GM status to go through, and am in the process of setting up an RPGA campaign and my local gamestore.  Hopefully that will happen soon.

I'll be around a bit, reading up on current news and rumors, and hope to get to meet you all soon.

Until then...


----------



## lemo221

*hello*

u told me to say hello so hello!


----------



## Blackclaw

*Hello*

Hello, I'm Blackclaw.

Well, that's my online name anyway. The name started as a D&D character back when I was in grade school. In college it was briefly my SCA name. Eventually the name became my usual tag whenever I play computer games.

I've been a professional writer for many years, mostly for large corporations such as P&G and EDS. I've edited, written marketing stuff, and created detailed manuals on the installation of software so complicated that only mechanical engineers dare look at it.

In the last year, I've been trying to work on projects of my own choosing. I've started a small game company (www.blackclawgames.com) and have been working on creating a World War Two Roleplaying game. I've also been looking to take on some freelance projects. It's much more fun to write and edit stuff that holds my personal interest. 

I've been gaming for a long long time. It started with Dungeons and Dragons, of course, and has included Star Frontiers, Battletech, Warhammer, Shadowrun, Dead Lands, and a host of other games. Unfortunately, I do not get to play tabletop games much anymore. Everyone has become too busy with work and their own personal social lives. I make do by seeing my old friends online in World of Warcraft. 

I'm very glad to have found this site as it offers so much material for gamers. I'm not sure how much time I will have for posting here, but I'll be lurking around and reading whenever I can.


----------



## Elfbot

Hello, a friend was asking me some stuff about D&D and I referred him to here, now after being gone for 3 years I found that my lurking account is still here and theres a pesky message to say hello.

Odd that the last time I was logged in was exactly 3 years and 1 day ago.


----------



## Dirk

*Hola*

Hey hows it going. This is a new account for enworld but i played on mortality.net for a while. Ive been playing dnd 3.0-3.5 for almost 2 years now and looking for a game.


----------



## RangerJim

*Ranger Jim Saying Hello*

Hello everyone.

I am a 41 year old card carrying geek.  I have been playing since the good ole days of "Melee" (Does anyone under the age of 30 know what that is?). My kids are very cool with my geek self.

I have recently started running a campaign: d20 Modern - Year of the Zombie (thanks Tim and crew), and we are having a blast.

I have also started using Dundjinni for my custom maps and love it a lot.

Thanks,

-RangerJim


----------



## Aeson

I was bored so I thought I would just say hello to all the new people. Your welcome but keep your feet of the coffee table.  kidding. Have fun and enjoy the site.


----------



## roushguy

Hello, I am new to enworld, but i found it while trying to create a halfdragon. I am hoping for some feat or ability to reduce the times between his breath attacks, but i cant find any. Help would be appreciated


----------



## Aeson

welcome rouchguy. If you want an answer to your question you might want to post it in the rules forum. A lot of folks look at this thread but they may not know the answer. Posting in rules may get you what your looking for and faster.


----------



## The Crippler

Hi
Sometime lurker, first time poster.  I used to post a lot on the WoTC forums back in the early days of 3rd ed. but became less and less enamored of the environment on those boards and eventually stopped visiting D&D msg boards just about all together.  Anyway, I'm back lurking around and found this to be one of the if not THE best D&D site on the net.  Been reading lots of interesting stuff and I figured I'd actually join up so I could post a bit myself.  

One question - is there no search feature?  I can't seem to find it.  I'm looking for a RHoD thread I was reading earlier this week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Crippler. Glad to have you aboard. The Search feature is only available to people that purchase CS (Community Supporter) accounts or help out EnWorld in some way. As per the thread you are looking for I hope one of theses two help:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161679
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178385


----------



## The Crippler

The one containing ideas for adventures to run before RHoD was indeed the one I was looking for.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Crippler said:
			
		

> The one containing ideas for adventures to run before RHoD was indeed the one I was looking for.  Thank you very much!



No problem, glad to be of help!


----------



## dmks1975

*dmks1975*

hey i just wanted to say hello


----------



## BladeSmith

*Greetings...*

Greetings,

I’m just fulfilling the requirements of "first post" so that welcome message goes away.  I created the account so I could post to the story hour on occasion.  I'm going to start an Age of Worms campaign hopefully near the begining of next year and thought it would be fun to create a story hour to go with it.


----------



## Sock Monkey

*Long Overdue Hello*

Hey everyone. I've actually been a member for a while, but haven't really poked my head out of the hole until now. I've just recently started GMing my first real game, so I may pop in a little more frequently to benefit from the wisdom of this community.


----------



## Asmodeur

Hey there everyone. I am an old member returning, if so to speak. I was an avid reader and poster on Eric's original homepage, back in the day, before 3E came out. I have been gone some years, lured away by the evil online "roleplaying" games, but now I am back, putting my old group together, in order to continue the plays that started back in 89 or so.


----------



## ultranet

this first step in this forum and saying a BIG HELLO to all the members.....
I m goin to stay here and enjoy the forums..... thanks


----------



## nachopete

*Saluti!*

Greetings!

I've been gaming since 5th grade.  Let's see, that's 24-25 years.  Yeesh.

I am currently running a party through the World's Largest Dungeon.  We recently restarted after a TPK.  I didn't mean to but the dice rule.


----------



## NYC News

*Oops*

Wrong location!


----------



## ghost-angel

'ello 'ello. Thought I'd come on by and see what cool stuff goes on here.


----------



## genshou

Welcome aboard, everyone!


----------



## Orian75

*information about the blackmoor ruins*

i have the Gazetteermodual but it doesnt have anything about them.
i am using it as a land map for my game and want to know alittle more about those ruins.


thanks 
Orian75


----------



## PaladinCA

*Hello EN World*

I just wanted to say hello to all of the gamers on EN World.
I have been gaming since 1981 and gamemastering since 1986.
I have an interest in many different systems, but most of my systems are D20 based so I figured it was time to join EN World.

Right now, I am most interested in True 20 (especially for Star Wars) and Iron Heroes.

I am currently running a Star Wars campaign using the venerable D6 2nd Edition Revised rules.  My campaign is set one year after the end of the computer game KOTOR II: Sith Lords and is called "Face of the Enemy."  I have had an interest in moving the game to True 20 if the group wishes to do so.

That is all for now....


----------



## Aurora

Orian75 said:
			
		

> i have the Gazetteermodual but it doesnt have anything about them.
> i am using it as a land map for my game and want to know alittle more about those ruins.
> 
> 
> thanks
> Orian75



I would start a new thread and post this in the General RPG section. You might get some responses that way.

Welcome!


----------



## Aeson

Hello new people. Do you have your first and last month rent payment ready? How about your security deposit? We check references.


I kid because I love. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mincer Lightbringer

Hello


----------



## morbidgames

*Greetings*

Hi all, just checking out the site. I heard about it from RPGNow.com as well as 3rdedition.org and figured it'd be a good place to check out while at work.


----------



## Paysan

Hello one and all.


----------



## pitbulls

*new member*

i just wanted to say hi and that i'm new. i was also wondering if any of you who enjoys the book enders game would know of a website that i can print off the book i can't find it anymore.


----------



## tyrfing666

*Hi*

I'm new to EnWorld, but have been playing for some time.


----------



## chakken98

Hello all,

    I have been hanging around enworld of a few months and finally got the chance to become a member.  (work computers don't let me).  

  Been a gamer in tucson, az since I was 14 (now 26) looking foward to be coming one of the gang.


----------



## koosbeer

*koosbeer saying hi!*

Hey guys...

Stumbled upon your forum/site while searching for a very very old ravenloft campaign. It looks like ill get some help here but first introduction.

I'm 25, been role playing for about 5 years now (short i know). Love Ravenloft, D&D and Shadowrun. I come from South Africa and lived here all my life. Havent even been outside the country. Planning on remedying that as well!

Cheers for now!


----------



## lordaurther

*Greetings and Salutations all*

Who am I....

Well I have have been playing RPGs for 30 years, started with the original DnD Basic Red Box.  Was hooked and have enjoyed playing RPGs ever since.  I have played every version of DnD and DMed almost all of them.  I have also played almost every pnp rpg ever made, but DnD is my favorite.

I like the D20 system but am a firm believer that it has DUMB down the game.  The original THAC0 system required players and DMs to be able to do more quick math functions than just basic addition or subtraction.

I'm currentlt DMing a 3.5 campaign on a world of my own creation.


----------



## Fael'rune

*Saying, "Hi!"*

Just a few notes about myself. I'm 26 and currently employed by the military. I'm an independent duty corpsman, the equivalent of a physician's assistant except without the degree to back it up. I have a crew of about eighty that I am responsible for. I've been active duty for about 5 years and am getting ready to re-enlist for another 4 years.

I was first attracted to D&D by the artwork. I can't draw to save my live, so I learned to write instead. That's how I express myself; I just translate the pictures into words. I've posted fanfiction before, but I have one project that I have been working on for years. I took a two year hiatus from it because of writers block.  

One of my joys in life are good books. My favorite authors include Piers Anthony, Elaine Cunningham, R.A. Salvatore, and Ann Rice. I can down a book in a matter of days. I am fascinated by what we can create with just a little imagination.

Despite owning many D&D manuals, I've never actually played the game. I don't know if that's good or bad, but it's nothing to curb my appetite for more D&D! I love the freedom to create and add to it. It's a great outlet for an over active imagination!

Well, that's probably more than enough for now. I hope to meet some new people and make some friends in the process!


----------



## Aurora

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Virra

hey,whats up?
my name is virra,i want to meet some poeple so plez talk to me.
thats it for now so i'll yack at ya later   



PS:feel free to mesege me _anytime_   



 Virra


----------



## Virra

*hey*

 hey,whats up?
my name is virra,i want to meet some poeple so plez talk to me.
thats it for now so i'll yack at ya later   



PS:feel free to mesege me _anytime_   



 Virra


----------



## Mick Hand

*EN World Store took my money and won't give me my file*

I have tried about a hundred times to download a file I bought four weeks ago called
Roleplayingtips.com GM Encyclopedia 2005 Roleplayingtips.com GM Encyclopedia 2005

I have emailed 6 times in the intervening weeks and never had a single response . I will never buy anything else from this organisation they clearly do not care about customer service once they have taken your money.

I have never in my life posted anything negative about an organisation or individual before but this lack of response has me very annoyed - out of all proportion to the amount of money it represents.

I bought two other files at the same time and they were downloadable straightaway from my bookshelf.
This third file would not download and gives me the error message...

A download error has occured!
A message has been sent to the EN World GameStore administration staff. If the problem is not corrected within 24 hours, please contact our customer support with a description of the error and we'll correct it as soon as we can. We're sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience.

Every couple of days I try again and each time I get the same message. Either the message is lying and "EN World GameStore administration staff" have not been contacted or they just don't care.


----------



## abaddonschimera

*hello everyone*

my name is kevin. I just recently opened my own gaming store in joppatown maryland. thought i should sign up to keep my finger on the pulse of the gaming comunity and maybe get a patron or two for my store  .


----------



## RomneyCE

*Romney of the Zhentrium*

I have recently encountered Chardoonie.  They look like reptilian dwarves.  Any clues?


----------



## RomneyCE

*Romney of the Zhentrium*

Hi,  
My name is Shane.  I have been playing Dungeons And Dragons for 23 years.  I still enjoy the game.  My friends and I that still play, play 2nd Edition.  I think that 3rd Edition is almost like a video game on paper.


----------



## Dog Moon

Virra said:
			
		

> hey,whats up?
> my name is virra,i want to meet some poeple so plez talk to me.
> thats it for now so i'll yack at ya later
> 
> 
> 
> PS:feel free to mesege me _anytime_
> 
> 
> 
> Virra




Hello.  Here's a good thread for miscellaneous talking.  We are always looking for assimil- new people.


----------



## Dragongirl

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello.  Here's a good thread for miscellaneous talking.  We are always looking for assimil- new people.




ROFL


Yeeeees, come join us.  You will never look back . . .


----------



## sayler

*Hail and Welcome!*

Hello ENners!

I am seeking a good online game. Anyone have info on D&D ?


----------



## quasidomestikat

Hello!
I'm Kat, and I've been gaming (technically) for...a long time...not sure how long, though...I played that old game DragonStrike with my older brother when I was in elementary, though...but didn't really start gaming regularly until recently, and now am addicted. 
Yeah, I'm a major geek. Even my mother admits it. 
Glad to be on the forum! ^_~<3


----------



## Arcana

*Old hat, new membership.*

Hey all.  I'm old hat in the community just haven't been very active outside of my own little niche.  I've been busy running my gaming cartography website, and decided it was time to get out a little and spread my wings amongst other gamers.


----------



## kilisa09

Boogada boogada.

Aye, I'm new. Hello. How are you? Ummm...I don't know what I'm supposed to say...MOO!

Oh, and I don't s'pose anyone here would possibly be interested in drawing some pictures for me? Heheh. Except that I can't pay you or anything, so...Yeah. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Goldferret

*Hello and Help*

Hello everyone ,

I am a Player and a DM out in Pa, Forgotten Realms and Ferrets are my two favorite things.



The thing is I need help with a little , but  :\ problem the DOGMA of  Darahl  Firecloak  I have been everywhere ; You see I am tring to help a friend out with his game. I will be very great full if anyone can help.


----------



## Trisanna

*Hello*

I'm new to the site and lookin for friends interested in Mutants and Masterminds.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello hello!

Might try looking in this thread/forum areas:

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=249

Good luck.


----------



## IcyCool

Hi, I'm ... uh ... new here?

Seriously, how did I miss this thread?

Oh well, I'd like to extend a big welcome to all our new users!


----------



## Destiny Silverlane

[SIZE=5]_*hi where do i go to start playing*_[/SIZE]


----------



## jamesmacpher

*1st enworld experience*

Yo,
  I just regestered and thought I'd send out a "yo" to yal   Seems like a very in depth site, lookin forward to checking out all it's resources 

J Mac


----------



## megamania

There is something here for everyone.   There discussions about new products, future products, wanna have products and then there are PbP (Play by Post) games, Storyhours (read what others are doing within their games) and of course- here in Off Topic where there is much ado about nothing.


Welcome to EN World


----------



## megamania

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm ... uh ... new here?
> 
> Seriously, how did I miss this thread?
> 
> Oh well, I'd like to extend a big welcome to all our new users!




You are Welcome


----------



## megamania

RomneyCE said:
			
		

> Hi,
> My name is Shane.  I have been playing Dungeons And Dragons for 23 years.  I still enjoy the game.  My friends and I that still play, play 2nd Edition.  I think that 3rd Edition is almost like a video game on paper.





A fair assessment but I still like 3e over 2e (except for Darksun).   Welcome.  Feel free to mine for ideas at least.   Many of us here also played 2nd and even 1st editions also.


----------



## megamania

kilisa09 said:
			
		

> Boogada boogada.
> 
> Aye, I'm new. Hello. How are you? Ummm...I don't know what I'm supposed to say...MOO!
> 
> Oh, and I don't s'pose anyone here would possibly be interested in drawing some pictures for me? Heheh. Except that I can't pay you or anything, so...Yeah. I'll shut up now.




Try the art / illustration section near the bottom of the message page menu.


----------



## megamania

Mick Hand said:
			
		

> I have tried about a hundred times to download a file I bought four weeks ago called
> Roleplayingtips.com GM Encyclopedia 2005 Roleplayingtips.com GM Encyclopedia 2005
> 
> I have emailed 6 times in the intervening weeks and never had a single response . I will never buy anything else from this organisation they clearly do not care about customer service once they have taken your money.
> 
> I have never in my life posted anything negative about an organisation or individual before but this lack of response has me very annoyed - out of all proportion to the amount of money it represents.
> 
> I bought two other files at the same time and they were downloadable straightaway from my bookshelf.
> This third file would not download and gives me the error message...
> 
> A download error has occured!
> A message has been sent to the EN World GameStore administration staff. If the problem is not corrected within 24 hours, please contact our customer support with a description of the error and we'll correct it as soon as we can. We're sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for your patience.
> 
> Every couple of days I try again and each time I get the same message. Either the message is lying and "EN World GameStore administration staff" have not been contacted or they just don't care.




I doubt they are ignoring you or trying to take something.  Contact them again and try contacting Pirate Cat or Morrus directly.  They are the head monitors on the boards and have most of the pull here.


----------



## kilisa09

Yes, megamania. *bows* I'll stop annoying everyone now...


----------



## mathogre

Greetings!

I'm new to EN World, but have been on the Wizard forum for awhile.  I've been playing D&D for about a year and a half, my first RPG.  (I started late in life.)  At present I only play D&D 3.5, but I've picked up Talislanta books; I plan to start playing Tal in the next week or two.

Professionally I'm a mathemagician, working in air traffic control r&d.  Some times it's the most important thing in the world, some days it's a day job.  Especially when things get pointy-haired, I default to my mantra, "food, clothing, and shelter."

In real life I write short stories for the Mensa Science Fiction and Fantasy Special Interest Group.  I've been doing that since 1994.  Sometimes the stories fairly flow, other times it's a bit of a drought.  For the moment RPGs have been satisfying my sf&f fix, though I still write.

I've played lots of different characters in D&D.  My current character is a female elf monk.  Additionally I'll be playing a male human wizard at the next gaming session.  The wizard will be my first, though I've played a paladin and cleric.  Still, the wizard represents a major step for me in learning the magic classes.  I've spent many hours creating this character (7th level), poring over the available spells and selecting accordingly for my spellbook.  I look forward to playing him.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to posting on EN World, and meeting folks here.


----------



## RishkaXavier

*Hello*

Looking to speak with swack-Iron http://enworld.org/member.php?u=511 about Eve Forward.  But the site seems interesting so .. maybe that's not all I'll do.


----------



## Mantum

*So Fresh and So Clean*

Yo.

I've been a long time lurker at EN world here, and I finally decided to make the plunge and become a full-fledged (although non-paying) member.

Don't hurt me.


----------



## Dragongirl

Mantum said:
			
		

> Don't hurt me.




But pain, if done right can be fun.  Want me to show you?


----------



## meomwt

In the style of a game over on Outpost Gallifrey: 

First Post!


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> But pain, if done right can be fun.  Want me to show you?



Only if we get to watch or at least see the pics afterwards.


----------



## Aeson

Destiny Silverlane said:
			
		

> [SIZE=5]_*hi where do i go to start playing*_[/SIZE]



You can try the Playing the Game or Talking the Talk forums. If your looking for a game try the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## tdwyer11b

Hey all, 

New here and checking the site out.


----------



## Walks-In-Shadows

*An Official Welcome.*

Greetings to you!  I am the one called Walks-In-Shadows, due to my preference to the sneaking classes.  I hope to gain much from this board.


----------



## covenant_slaughter

*Hi*

HI the name's Allen JUst joined I am experinced with fighter and am just begining to use rangers. Any one wants to chat email me at covenant_slaughter@yahoo.com. i host my own text based RTS and am trying to put it online so if you can help with that let me know.
And rember boys and girls you cant spell slaughter with out laughter


----------



## Aurora

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Ellistran

*New member*

Hello fellow gamers,
Been enjoying the wonderful world of dungeons and dragons for about 23 years now.  Joined the site to see what's new and am exited to learn and hopefully add any insight I might have.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome Ellistran. There is plenty here at EnWorld to keep your mind busy at we are never at a loss for new ideas. When yo get the chance, check out the House Rules section. There is a lot there that is very inspiring. And when you get the chance check out my Gathered Goodies thread.


----------



## Moral Decay

Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the Law.


----------



## DragnLancr

*Well, hello!*

Hi there. Well, I don't know what to say here, so I'll kinda just ramble.

Name's Anthony. I'm 17 and have been DMing for like 5 years now, playing for 6. Man, it was hard to learn to DM with only about a year's worth of experience, but I hear that that's how they did it in the old days, so maybe I'm lucky. Everyone always says that the old days were better and stuff.  

I found out about this site while looking for conversions of the G and D series, which, thanks to the wonderful Garnfellow, I managed to get accomplished. This seems like a great place though, and I'd like to see more of it.

Well, I'm out for now, goin' to play some good ol' D&D, as a matter of fact. See ya'll around, I'm sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome Moral Decay and DragnLancr.

It nice to have some fresh faces around here.


----------



## sharkey

*just to say hello*

hello


----------



## babe-b

*yo how u doin?*

hi how r ya people talk  2 me im so bored hope u poste back!!


----------



## babe-b

*wow*



			
				ExileInParadise said:
			
		

> Howdy from Texas!
> 
> AD&D first edition player. I rolled my first fighter in 1978-1979 or there abouts... somewhere between when STAR WARS and ALIEN was released. DMed some AD&D, then quit D&D before 2nd edition. Played a few 3.x CRPGS, then got dragged kicking and screaming into 3.x. Been bumming around the Forgotten Realms for the past few years. Biting the bullet and starting a 3.5 one-shot campaign to fill in for my regular groups DM who is being overrun by work and life.
> 
> Passed the Herald-level RPGA DM test a few weeks ago, have yet to run my first 3.5 game.
> So... many... rules! Joining ENworld as part of rejoining the D&D community. I keep hearing good things about the site, so I figured "what's a few thousand more e-mails among friends?"
> 
> Games I have played or run:
> TSR D&D, AD&D, Star Frontiers, Amazing Engine Bughunters and Metamorphosis Alpha 3
> WotC D&D3.5 Forgotten Realms
> Leading Edge Games Swords Path Glory, Small Arms Spectrum, Phoenix Command, Dragonstar Rising, Living Steel, Rhand Morningstar, ALIENS, Dracula
> Game Design Workshop Harpoon, Traveller, 2300AD, MegaTraveller, New Era
> Steve Jackson's GURPS 3 and GURPS Traveller
> R. Talsorian MektonII and Cyberpunk 2013/2020, mostly HardWired variant
> Palladiums Robotech and Macross II
> West End Games Paranoia and d6 Star Wars
> FASA Battletech and Renegade Legion
> Iron Crown Spacemaster and Cyberpunk
> Hasbro HeroScape
> 
> Anything else you want to know, just ask



 hey like im just @ school and bored nt really in2 the aming thang... umm how did u get started?


----------



## paula1969

*Hello to everyone,*

I am looking forward to getting to know this site better and seeing the work posted here. I first learned of this site by a friend that posts here as well. Glad to be here. Take care.


----------



## Greylock

Welcome Sharkey, babe-b, and paula1969.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wellcome all new recruits. Now suit up and head out!


----------



## BellaRoivas

Hi everyone.

My name's Bella and I'm from Glasgow in Scotland.  My boyfriend GQuail is never off these bloody forums, so I thought, if you can't beat 'em, join em!  Hehehe.


----------



## Aurora

BellaRoivas said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> My name's Bella and I'm from Glasgow in Scotland.  My boyfriend GQuail is never off these bloody forums, so I thought, if you can't beat 'em, join em!  Hehehe.



That's why I started gaming in the first place  Welcome!


----------



## christineb

*Hello All!*

I am new to En-World. My name is Christina and I am a bit of an RPG enthusiast. I also work for the folks that bring you Origins International Game Expo.

It is good to be here.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there Christine, and welcome. 

Always nice to see more lady gamers.

I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Mycanid

BellaRoivas said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> My name's Bella and I'm from Glasgow in Scotland.  My boyfriend GQuail is never off these bloody forums, so I thought, if you can't beat 'em, join em!  Hehehe.




Ah HA! Another Scot! Hooray! Ma'am, IMNSHO you live in the most beautiful place in the world. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Veracocha

Hi,

i am new on this website.
i hope i will find a lot of fun here.

Regards


----------



## Oberoten

*Another one bites the dust*

Another long time RPG affectionado joins up. Roleplayer since age seven, GM since nine... Makes me a Dino of epic proportions (And I am not JUST talking weight here)

Always on the lookout for new ways to handle and create maps as well as concept art.


----------



## Onica

*Hey everyone.*

Wonderful to see so many D&Ders hanging around ^_^

I look forward to the oportunity to share some of my gaming experiences and learn about some of yours as well. I'm not much in the way of a "Blogger or flamer" online. But I do post from time to time and i always read up on whats going on.

Onica


----------



## GQuail

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! Another Scot! Hooray! Ma'am, IMNSHO you live in the most beautiful place in the world. Glad to have you here.




I'm looking outside right now and it isn't feeling that beautiful - but your praise is touching never the less.  ;-)


----------



## Vedic Wizard

*Hi*

Just saying hello.

I've been a D&Der for over 20 years now, and recently converted across to 3.5ed.

I run myown world which is growing ever larger by the day, and play whenever I get the chance.


----------



## Swamp Rat

*Hello all you happy people*

_Good day to you, ladies and gentlemen of variious races and classes. I am a long time resident of both the Flaeness and Ansalon. I have a fondness for all things Dungeons and Dragons and a penchant for the works of Hickman and Weiss. I have a pleasant bouquet, little aftertaste and go well with red meat, spiced potatoes and fresh bread. I am a regular participant in a group of veteran gamers, (all of which remember 1st edition) and I am always interested in new and interesting ways to uses D&D spells in game situations. I've always been fond of creative wizardry, and can actually answer for you the question "When is a Sphere of Anhilation not a Sphere of Anhilation."

Sincerely, 
         Leonard H Brown 
         AKA Lord Drake, Eldrick Malpuorian and Most Recently Ichthamyr and Padraig
         but you ccan call me "Rat"_


----------



## oldben

*Warforged Juggy Resurection?*

Quick ?, can a warforged juggernaught of 5th level be resurrected.  The Errata says at 5th lvl. they become immune to all healing spells.  Just wondering, cause, you know, I died...   :\


----------



## Kobalt

Hi there, I've been a D&D'er eversince I was 16th ( I'm 25 at the moment), started with second edition, got convinced by 3.0 and about a year ago was converted to 3.5. Had an 8 year hiatus from RPG's as I was reexploring real life, but eventually got sucked in again by friends ( whom I am very grateful for) and currently have 3 characters in the running, next to me DM'ing my own D&D campaign, with Planescape influences and even a few from Ebberon.

If you want to know more, just ask.


----------



## Alesandra_Cainewood

*Hello*

Hello eveyone


----------



## Doc225

Howdy, I'm a 28 year old from St Louis. I play D&D and have played Star Wars D20. I own D20 modern, but as yet haven't found a group that wants to play. I also have Mutants and Masterminds, but no one wants to play that either. My wife plays D&D and wants to try Mutants and Masterminds. I have played since 1995, my wife has played since 2005.


----------



## Aurora

Welcome n00bs!  Don't let this be your only post!!!


----------



## Michael Morris

Switching threads to give the cut the poor server some slack   The new thread is here. Feel free to continue any conversations ongoing in this thread over in the new welcome thread.


----------

